# Why does nobody ever talk about Ebel



## Edo123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys. Here on WUS, aside from discussing the well known brands most of the time the forum sometimes also talks about names like Invicta, Orient, Movado, and other less loved brands. But one brand that is very rarely or almost never discussed is Ebel. 

Is there any reason for that. Do we have any users who wear Ebel at all?

And just generally what is the forum's view of Ebel? Not looking to buy one just asking curiously.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Paging Rick... paging Rdenney....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Never heard of them.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I used to have an Ebel. A 1911 BTR GMT. Lost a TON on resale but then again that's to be expected.

The brand was kind of pigeonholed into ladies jewelry watches under the parent company in the past and it's only now they're trying the "manly" style. 

That said, I thought the watch was very comfortable to wear. The finish was great. In house movement. And I bought it from an AD at UNDER online prices. Thought I got a steal until I tried selling mine. 

Great watches but not worth it buying new. Imo

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

It seems more like a jewelry/fashion brand to me.


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

There are lots of nice brands that get little or no attention on places like this.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

i would love their 1911 BTR more if 1) they remove the rubber parts on the case / buttons.. 2) have a smaller subdial at 9.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Reach out to Rdenny. He'll talk Ebel for as long as you can stand him to talk about it. LOL

All the best.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Do they make any "iconic pieces" that suit the zeitgeist? No? That's probably why no one's bothered.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Most of them look pretty dated and ugly to me, and I'm known for having impeccable taste.


----------



## aqua092 (Apr 23, 2016)

This is like the first Time I'm hearing that brand name


----------



## molarface (Oct 12, 2009)

Ebel makes a good watch that I find dull looking. Not ugly, just not something that grabs me. And I suspect does not grab many others.

And then there is this......
I believe that when hearing the word "Ebel" most of us picture the hideous 'Wave' bracelet. Maybe it was cool when disco was king but a lot has changed in the last 30 years and Ebel has clung to that like Rolex to the jubilee or Omega to the Speedy Pro. Problem is, those things deserve to be iconic - the wave does not. TAG dumped the horrid link bracelet, Ebel should take note.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

publandlord said:


> Do they make any *"iconic pieces"* that suit the zeitgeist? No? That's probably why no one's bothered.


Hmmm...






























































One thing about Ebel is that throughout most of its history it has been a maker of watches for other watchmakers (among them VC and Cartier) and a watchmaking operations innovator as well as a maker that targeted consumers. That strategy is successful as a business model, but it doesn't often generate a whole lot of consumer-based brand awareness.

All the best.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

aqua092 said:


> This is like the first Time I'm hearing that brand name


QED!


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

aqua092 said:


> This is like the first Time I'm hearing that brand name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, are you "into" watches or watch pop culture?

All the best.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice watches, but they seem to be in decline in the last ten years. The 'purist wannabes' did like them for a short time.


----------



## d00gie (Nov 6, 2015)

did someone say in house?...

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.

In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.

They were highly respected by the industry. Jean-Marc Jacot, the CEO of Parmigiani, earned his reputation at Ebel at their peak. Aldo Magada, the CEO of Zenith, was their international sales director in the 90's. There are other examples, too.

I own a couple dozen of them, but I am also not a fan of the wave bracelet on my arm. But the are beautifully made. The 1911 link bracelet is superb, and was superb when Rolex and Omega bracelets were...not. The current Sport bracelet is excellent, and a completely different style than the wave bracelet.

They have made some bold watches, and some that are conventional but executed more elegantly that usual.

Over the years, they have used movements by A. Schild, Juvenia (which they owned from the 70's to the 90's), Valjoux, Lemania, Zenith, their own, Girard-Perregaux, and, yes, ETA and probably Sellita. Their ETA movements were all top or chronometer-grade, and usually their premium models. Their exclusive caliber 137 family was all chronometer-certified--every one of them from 1995 to 2012. That movement is now owned by Ulysse Nardin.

They made all the Cartier quartz movements from 1978 to 1998, and they made all the quartz Must de Cartier watches.

In the 90's, their owner had to bring in an investor because of non-watch investments that had gone sour partly because of the credit crisis following the savings and loan debacle, and that investor pushed their visionary owner out in 1995. They (Investcorp, who also owned Breguet and Lemania at the time) sold Ebel to LVMH in 1999. LVMH ran it into the ground with no effective marketing of their men's lines. LVMH sold it at a great loss to the Movado Group in 2004. MGI made a big effort, but their designs, while very unique and functionally effective, lost the traditional elegance, and never caught on. Now, it is just a brand, though with designs true to their own DNA, and with prices more moderate than they were five years ago--just the things experts seem to think the industry must do. But they no longer have the comprehensive breadth they did a decade ago.

Even at their priciest (and the Chronosport was significantly more expensive than a Rolex Daytona from 1982 through 1995), their production values have been consistent with their retail price, and they are often available for far less.

Some pics:

Ca. 1962:









Chronosport, Zenith El Primero movement, ca. 1986:









Type E (cal. 137), ca. 2002:









1911 Senior (Lemania 8810), ca. 2004:









1911 Chronometer, ca. 2005:









Brasilia, ca. 2006:









Classic Hexagon Dual Time (with Technotime module), ca. 2006:









Sportwave Aquatica 500:









1911 BTR, cal. 139, ca. 2008 (no rubber parts on this case, by the way):









1911 Tekton, cal. 137, ca. 2009:









Classic 100, 100th anniversary limited edition, 2011:









Sport, current model:









Not many watch companies have had a run like that over the past half century.

Rick "who needs a watch from before 1939 and from 1995-1998 to own an example from every CEO in the company's 105-year history, of which there have only been 8" Denney


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, .....
> 
> Rick "who needs a watch from before 1939 and 1998 to own an example from every CEO in the company's 105-year history, of which there have only been 8" Denney


Off Topic:
I was wondering how long it'd take you to discover this thread. I knew you'd share your insights upon finding it. Glad you did.

All the best.


----------



## Orex (Jul 17, 2012)

That screws on the bezel are quite polarizing - not everyone's cup of tea I guess.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Orex said:


> That screws on the bezel are quite polarizing - not everyone's cup of tea I guess.


But not exactly unique. The AP Royal Oak has them, as do even thin and conservative Hublot Fusion models. And then there is the Cartier Santos.

We complain when watch company designs are derivative of other companies, but then when they aren't we complain that they are polarizing. Whatever. At least they all look like Ebels.

But it's okay if people don't like them--I might not like their favorites.

Rick "the screws are functional, by the way" Denney


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

Ebel is one of those brands that loses tons of resale, like Eterna.... Although they have some nice designs, the value isn't there.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

There was a store close to where I lived that carried a pre-owned 18k gold Classic Wave on bracelet. I liked few gold watches as I did like that one. Definitely a looker.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

riddlers said:


> Ebel is one of those brands that loses tons of resale, like Eterna.... Although they have some nice designs, the value isn't there.


Actually, the value is there--you can find them at Movado Company Stores for 25 or 30 cents on the retail dollar, where they glow in the dark compared to brands that sell new at that price point. I think of them as a unique buying opportunity.

Rick "but they will spoil you" Denney


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

riddlers said:


> Ebel is one of those brands that loses tons of resale, like Eterna.... Although they have some nice designs, the value isn't there.


There's plenty of value there if one buys watches and keeps them instead of feeling compelled to sell them.

All the best.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

My gone but not forgotten Ebel BTR, which when WUS regulars first discovered them at the Movado stores on sale here a couple of years ago were all the rage. One of the best bracelets of any watch I've ever owned or tried on...


----------



## Orex (Jul 17, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> But not exactly unique. The AP Royal Oak has them, as do even thin and conservative Hublot Fusion models. And then there is the Cartier Santos.
> 
> We complain when watch company designs are derivative of other companies, but then when they aren't we complain that they are polarizing. Whatever. At least they all look like Ebels.


IMO, Ebel designs are rather dressy and the screws make more sense on a sportier style. Plus, their designs are not timeless. One look at your pictures and I could say it smells like '90s (or early 2000s - some of them) . APRO by comparison does not give that feel. This could be why they lose so much on resales.


----------



## ausserirdischesindgesund (Oct 7, 2016)

I think Ebel is one of the great historic brands, but they are still suffering from being at the forefront of watch design in the 80ies, when they held a space that is more or less opposite to what the mainstream of watches is now: They made thin, small (then mid-size, 33mm or so), unisex watches with soft, organic shapes, yellow gold and Quartz movements. They were more or less the "Anti-Panerai", combining everything Their design was recoginzable, iconic 80ies and well known (at least here in Europe, they ran lots of ads).

When the tastes changed, making Quartz seem cheap, sports watches had to be toolish (thick, large, technical instead of rounded/organic), bicolor became a great no-no and watches had to be masculine instead of combining male and female characteristics, their 80ies style watches fell out of fashion and they suffered badly for it. They never really came into step again, when the huge tool watch trend hit in the 90ies or so (as symbolized by Panerai). Lately they seem at least to try again, and tastes are possibly shifting into "their" direction again.


----------



## ausserirdischesindgesund (Oct 7, 2016)

Orex said:


> IMO, Ebel designs are rather dressy and the screws make more sense on a sportier style. Plus, their designs are not timeless. One look at your pictures and I could say it smells like '90s (or early 2000s - some of them) . APRO by comparison does not give that feel. This could be why they lose so much on resales.


I think most of their iconic designs are from the 80ies, but then they probably ahead of everybody else design-language wise. I think their watches were always intended as sports watches in a similar way that even a Oyster Perpetual is a sports watch. Even if thin, small sports watches are beyond imagination for many people now, their ads were full of stones and water IIRC, implyng their watches were ideal for e.g. swimming (and a small, light watch with rounded corners is probably more useful for a swimmer than e.g. a heavier, larger Submariner).


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

tony20009 said:


> Well, are you "into" watches or watch pop culture?


Both, I suppose, it was merely a reflection that so much of the traffic here - a great deal more than was the case 10 years ago - is about a handful of the same old watches from the same old brands. If it's not Rolex, Omega or Tudor (or maybe Nomos), no one cares...


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Rdenney said:


> We complain when watch company designs are derivative of other companies, but then when they aren't we complain that they are polarizing. Whatever. At least they all look like Ebels.
> 
> But it's okay if people don't like them--I might not like their favorites.


That's fightin' talk around these here parts .


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

The Ebel Sports Chronograph has been on my want list for a while -

As others far more knowledgeable about the brand already mentioned - Ebel's heyday was the 80's and 90's. For me as a teen in the 80's, the below watch is something I've wanted as a fan of the TV show (hey there are dumber reasons to want a watch, right? Maybe?)










Anyhow, a vintage dealer in Hong Kong had an 80's era one in which gave me a few opportunities to try it on and look at in detail. It's about as contrarian to the past decade and a half of watch design taste as it gets - a small thin case (36mm?), dress white dialed chronograph (as opposed to chronos with real or imagined links to a racing/military/pilot heritage), bi-metal, wavy pattern band which isn't exactly integrated but this watch looks rather odd fitted with a leather bracelet. I have to say trying it on a few times - it's a very well built watch - while its design cues are love it or hate it, I would think it's a bit more labor intensive to build a watch like this in comparison to the usual utilitarian sports watch. The one thing that has drawn some collectors is that it does have the Zenith El Primero Movement. It's maybe the least known brand and watch model to use the movement and its sort of undervalued in that sense.

Anyhow, as it's Hong Kong and Hong Kong is all about the Rolex (and whatever is the hot watch fashion currently), I'm probably the only guy who expressed interest in that watch and I'd say it's even odds it's still probably sitting in the guy's window a full year later.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Orex said:


> IMO, Ebel designs are rather dressy and the screws make more sense on a sportier style. Plus, their designs are not timeless. One look at your pictures and I could say it smells like '90s (or early 2000s - some of them) . APRO by comparison does not give that feel. This could be why they lose so much on resales.


Even their dressy watches are sporty, except in the current day when people insist that Subs and Speedmasters are dressy.

You're right. The RO doesn't feel like 90's or 00's. It feels like 70's.

Rick "that doesn't make it bad" Denney


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> Even their dressy watches are sporty, except in the current day when people insist that Subs and Speedmasters are dressy.
> 
> You're right. *The RO doesn't feel like 90's or 00's. It feels like 70's. *
> 
> Rick "that doesn't make it bad" Denney


Luxury is the ease of a t-shirt in a very expensive dress.
― Karl Lagerfeld

Off Topic:
That was what I thought too. I was of a mind to just ignore the other member's comment, but since you didn't, I'll join you in saying that it looks 1970s to me too. There's "mass appeal" design from the '70s -- bell bottoms, avocado green bathrooms and kitchens, LED digital sport watches, etc. -- and there's the design the masses mostly didn't know existed, or if they did, for the most part, they didn't buy it.

I mean really....this is what "mass appeal" 1970s interior design looked like...


























It was approachable. In many instances, it didn't matter what got spilled on it and it was okay if the dog slept on the sofa. That's all well and good. It's what suited most people's increasingly casual lifestyles.

Then there was the "good" design from the '70s, the design ethos to which the AP Royal Oak and PP Nautilus played....




























The following room isn't '70s style, but the chairs in it are all straight out of what were among design choices nonpareil for stylish folks in the 1970s.









​
I think what most folks recall of the 1970s style is not the style cues that Gerald Genta drew upon, which were the "haute" design themes and sensibilities of the seventies. After all, Genta wasn't designing watches for the masses. The original issue of the RO was priced ~10 times higher than a Submariner of the day.










The above original Genta RO sketch makes the watch's 1970s styling a bit more apparent.
​
Now, some 50 years later, the RO strikes people as a "traditional" design. It's not; it never was. It was a well heeled trendy person's watch. It is, if not the first, what has become the most popular design theme going in watches: the luxury sport watch, or what I call "dress flexible" -- the ostensibly sport watch that "works" when one dresses up. That's very different from one's merely choosing to wear a decidedly sport-purposed watch with dress outfits. In any case, the RO's design themes, though not initially well received, eventually caught on and have endured to this day, but that endurance doesn't make the look not be that of the 1970s. Neither has the democratization of what's _de rigueur_ altered that reality.

All the best.

Fashion changes, but style endures.
― Coco Chanel


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

This thread suddenly turned into a Woodstock generation chat room.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Metlin said:


> This thread suddenly turned into a Woodstock generation chat room.


I am just a touch young for Woodstock, but I'd have gone, and loved it no doubt, if my parents would have let me. LOL



















All the best.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Metlin said:


> This thread suddenly turned into a Woodstock generation chat room.


I have no idea what that means as the eighties had absolutely nothing to with hippies or the 60's.

Ebel watches are about as pure to 1980's aesthetics and values as it gets.

Oh I see what you mean. Everyone who lived during the 80's must have been alive during Woodstock.

I guess that kind of logic (or lack thereof) makes sense if you are 20-something.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Glad Rick filled everyone in. A buddy of mine and fellow WIS has a 1911 chronogaph. It is gorgeous, movement and dial. He had it serviced, I think he said Movado looks after it. Servicing costs were quite high.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> I have no idea what that means as the eighties had absolutely nothing to with hippies or the 60's.
> 
> Ebel watches are about as pure to 1980's aesthetics and values as it gets.
> 
> ...


Off Topic:
He's referring to the fact that folks who went to Woodstock would be the same folks who gravitated to the design styles I pictured in post #34. I would have been among that generation had I been just a bit older, but to be sure, being a teen and young adult in the mid to late 1970s, I could relate to and can still recall the design themes of that era. I just didn't have the money to buy any of it, watches or furniture, and my personal style didn't venture past what was standard fare at boarding school, which for me meant coat and tie. Hell, the closest thing I had to a place to put anything designed in the seventies was my dorm room or bedroom in my parents' home. I had a watch back then, but it, and "stuff" in general, was the farthest thing from my mind.










All the best.


----------



## golfertrb (Jan 6, 2016)

When I was a kid there were a number of people that I looked up to as having "arrived" and they wore Ebel along with Rolex, etc. It was always a brand I admired and it's somewhat sad that they have experienced the decline they have that people on a watch forum such as this have never heard of them. Not a personal criticism, more of an observation about the state of things. I appreciate Rick bringing some education - HAGD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> I have no idea what that means as the eighties had absolutely nothing to with hippies or the 60's.
> 
> Ebel watches are about as pure to 1980's aesthetics and values as it gets.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph was the ultimate 80's luxury sport watch. And thanks to Tony for reminding us of the term "sport luxury", which captures the Ebel design ethos from 1978 on.

That watch (second in my string of photos) was widely praised. Here's an article on A Blog to Watch interviewing Maximilian Büsser (MB&F) where he talks about it as being his first grail:

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/first-grail-watch-maximilian-busser-mbf/

The Chronograph in steel and gold was advertised as being "intelligently priced" at $1995, in 1983. My original full page ad for the watch was opposite the Maxell ad that Tony pictured (the poster version of which we all had on the wall in those days). In 1994, the year before Ebel brought out its replacement with their mostly in-house version of the Lemania 1340 (aka Omega 1040), the Zenith-powered Ebel chronograph in gold and steel was priced at $6250, at which it sold well enough that Ebel was constrained by Zenith's ability to supply the movement (and Rolex was also using that movement by that time). Speaking of the Daytona, it was significantly cheaper than the Ebel in those days.

It was the ultimate 80's watch for those who were young, rich, and hip. I was the right age (maybe the same age as Tony) but I was neither rich nor hip. When I wear that watch, I feel like I'm reconstructing a personal history that is much cooler than the original. I can live with that.

But their newer watches are much more current in their conception, while retaining the Sport Classic design language.

In any case, love them or hate them, Ebel as a watch company cannot be dismissed as fashion brand, other than their watches are fashionable.

Back to that Royal Oak--there was a time when all things 70's were reviled as fashionable excess lacking the timelessness of earlier designs. Genta wasn't designing a watch for the ages. He was designing a watch for that age. AP's interest was more commercial--the Royal Oak was the first steel sport watch to sell for a thousand dollars.

Timelessness cannot be a contemporary judgment.

Ebel may continue to fade, but it was the one of the key players in bringing the industry back after the invasion of cheap quartz watches, and its importance should not be underestimated.

Rick "who came of age in the 70's, not the 60's" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Maiden said:


> Glad Rick filled everyone in. A buddy of mine and fellow WIS has a 1911 chronogaph. It is gorgeous, movement and dial. He had it serviced, I think he said Movado looks after it. Servicing costs were quite high.


Not compared to other factory service for watches at similar retail prices.

Ebel has been owned by the Movado Group since 2004, and they are serviced at MGI Service.

Rick "who has used their service with no complaints" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

By the way, Tony, I studied architecture in the 70's, and those interiors you pictured really brought back memories. 

Rick "who tends much more to the eclectic these days" Denney


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

Ebel, imo, is a well made, well respected watch brand,
they've been around for a while 

they do make good watches, they are a luxury brand ... they're just not a sexy or provocative brand to talk about, I suppose ...
they really do well staying off the radar


----------



## Jacob E. (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm glad knowledgeable members stepped in - before that, this thread was just a shameful display of ignorance and herd mentality.


"Never heard of the brand" - really? And this is worth posting in a thread like this? Shouldn't you go and freakin' educate yourself first?


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> ....
> 
> *It was the ultimate 80's watch for those who were young, rich, and hip. *I was the right age (maybe the same age as Tony) but I was neither rich nor hip. When I wear that watch, I feel like I'm reconstructing a personal history that is much cooler than the original. I can live with that.
> 
> ...


I can second that. Was there any place where five or more ingenues gathered and there weren't also at least three Ebel watches with little diamonds around the bezel? I can't recall there being any in D.C. But for them, it's quite possible I would not have known there was a brand called Ebel. LOL

I even remember thinking I liked the look, but I had seen it only on women and thought it was only offered as a women's watch, and even if it wasn't, it still was a woman's watch. It just happened to be a lady's watch I thought looked cool.










All the best.

P.S.
I'm too old now to know or keep up with what watches fill that spot these days. I presume it's Rolex, but I don't know.
-- T


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> By the way, Tony, I studied architecture in the 70's, and those interiors you pictured really brought back memories.
> 
> Rick "who tends much more to the eclectic these days" Denney


Just tell me your memories from school don't include those floral sofas and skirted easy chairs. LOL

Mother had that sort of stuff in the "rec room," but upstairs was all period stuff. At her house, it still is all period furniture, but she finally got the '70s "thing" into the basement. LOL I don't think she'll live long enough to feel inspired to update the basement again. Daddy doesn't care. He was content enough with his Barcalounger, console TV and the floral sofas. LOL

All the best.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...


Now that's what you call a " Brief History of (Ebel) Time "

Thanks for the history lesson. I learned something new today on this website.

Off topic, for Sinatra fans, it his birthday today, 12/12/1915 - 5/14/1998.

Best regards.

Rick from a different father and mother.


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

OP, watches that don't get talk about here or other forums don't mean they are of low quality or under appreciated: they're hidden gems!!!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

tony20009 said:


> Just tell me your memories from school don't include those floral sofas and skirted easy chairs. LOL
> 
> Mother had that sort of stuff in the "rec room," but upstairs was all period stuff. At her house, it still is all period furniture, but she finally got the '70s "thing" into the basement. LOL I don't think she'll live long enough to feel inspired to update the basement again. Daddy doesn't care. He was content enough with his Barcalounger, console TV and the floral sofas. LOL
> 
> All the best.


Nope. Post-modern was the thing, even though it was the 50's and 60's, because the profs were reliving _their_ youth.

Personally, my taste in furniture isn't much different than my taste in watches--somewhat of a jumble. But floral for me is a no-no.

Rick "not driven _entirely_ by nostalgia" Denney


----------



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

It's an interesting brand with it's own peculiar style, definitely respect that, I can compare them with Rado(speaking for that price segment) - even without a name of the dial you know the brand.


Unfortunately that peculiarity is not working all that well as it has to be established as "cool" for 21st century to really get it going. 

If I were to be in charge of Ebel I'd hire an internet army and start pushing it everywhere - youtube/instagram/forums/ in order to get its design known everywhere and shake off the rusty off the brand/design.
Someone on WUS wants dress watch with white dial - my redcoats are there with Ebel photo, youtube video with 10k views about the 10 best chronos with non-ETA movement - Ebel leading the charge, etc.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Metlin said:


> This thread suddenly turned into a Woodstock generation chat room.


Yup!


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I was interested in buying one of their women's quartz models a few years ago from an AD. I discovered that the bracelet was too short and I would need another link or two (I usually have to take 2-3 links out) which the salesman told me would likely take a few weeks to receive, and that any future battery changes would require sending the watch back to Ebel.

Uh, no. Their current watches, to me, aren't special enough to warrant these hassles.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Jacob E. said:


> I'm glad knowledgeable members stepped in - before that, this thread was just a shameful display of ignorance and herd mentality.
> 
> "Never heard of the brand" - really? And this is worth posting in a thread like this? Shouldn't you go and freakin' educate yourself first?


Nomos Speedy Black Bay is the only shibboleth you need to get along here, it seems 

Ebel was an 80s power brand, like Hublot. Speaking as the owner of a never-worn, 1989, 36mm, men's, two-tone Wave with the battery removed and all the tags on (it was a present, if you're going to have a little shot), I'd say it strugged to retain relevance because of deficiencies in marketing and not being able to incorporate or re-work existing Ebel design cues into watches that suited the Noughties zeitgeist - large, etc. I liked the BTR 1911 chrono from 2005 or so, but could never quite put my finger on why it didn't gel.

That Ebel made its own chrono movement way back when it was related to Lemania and Breguet is irrelevant, of course. _Wrong brand on the dial._

The same problem, maybe to a lesser degree, inflicted Breitling which never quite managed to get its successful '80s designs translated into the 21st century.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BEEG said:


> It's an interesting brand with it's own peculiar style, definitely respect that, I can compare them with Rado(speaking for that price segment) - even without a name of the dial you know the brand.
> 
> Unfortunately that peculiarity is not working all that well as it has to be established as "cool" for 21st century to really get it going.
> 
> ...


This gets to the answer posed by the topic title itself -- "_Why_ does nobody talk about Ebel".

How can anyone know about Ebel these days? Movado boutique? Nah -- there are Movados in the big display case to steal the limelight.

Movies? Where's Ebel? JLC landed in a comic book movie this year, and I joke that its high visibility encouraged the smash-n-grab robbery of JLC goodies a couple weeks ago.

Hell, Rick could start a Twitter feed and spend three months showing off a different Ebel every week. But why doesn't Ebel do it instead?

Marketing/product placement/PR. People won't know unless you tell 'em.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> This gets to the answer posed by the topic title itself -- "_Why_ does nobody talk about Ebel".
> 
> How can anyone know about Ebel these days? Movado boutique? Nah -- there are Movados in the big display case to steal the limelight.
> 
> ...


But Lord knows that if one places that product in the right places, they'll believe just about anything one says about it. LOL

Truly, however, the thing with WUS members is that, IMO at least, is that a lot of folks here have what I call "warped" sensibilities about watches.

Look at Michael here in the 1990s. He's wearing his two-tone watch.










Here's Michael again in 2013....Same watch...










How many WUS members do you suppose would wear or want a two-tone watch? My guess is few to none. Do you think Michael gives a damn whether anyone likes his watch? I sure don't. The point I'm moving toward is that folks here are so damned fickle. The merit of the watch itself seems almost tertiary. And my God....There's actually a current thread in which some guy wants to buy as much "watch prestige" as $2K will get him. I thought, "Puh-lease. Is this guy for real?" What does he expect for $2K? Imelda Marcos is going to come along and "ooh and ahh" over whatever watch he gets? Is Ben at Hodinkee supposed to call for an interview over it? JFC!

What appeal do you think the Santos has here? Not much judging by how infrequently I see folks say they want one. Yet here's Filipe wearing one. It looks fantastic to me.










It seems that Prince Harry wears a Breitling Aerospace. It's not even an expensive watch. He just likes it so he wears it. Could there be a better reason to wear any watch? Not in my mind.










Yet, reading a lot of WUS posts, you'd think the weight of the world depends on a watch. It's as though folks can't stroll into a store, see something they like and that's cool in their eyes, buy it and be done. It's really that simple to choose a watch. The watch/brand doesn't need to be talked about or popular.

All the best.


----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)

tony20009 said:


> Off Topic:
> I was wondering how long it'd take you to discover this thread. I knew you'd share your insights upon finding it. Glad you did.
> 
> All the best.


Props to Rick. One of the most succinct and informative profiles of a company I knew almost nothing about that I have read on 
WUS in a while.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

tony20009 said:


> Yet, reading a lot of WUS posts, you'd think the weight of the world depends on a watch. It's as though folks can't stroll into a store, see something they like and that's cool in their eyes, buy it and be done. It's really that simple to choose a watch. The watch/brand doesn't need to be talked about or popular.
> 
> All the best.


I think that's the difference between watch flippers (i.e. a lot of WUS members) and watch owners/lovers. The former have to agonize over prestige because resale value is important to them. Watch lovers can just buy something they like.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

KCZ said:


> *I think that's the difference between watch flippers* (i.e. a lot of WUS members) and watch owners/lovers. The former have to agonize over prestige because resale value is important to them. Watch lovers can just buy something they like.


Maybe that's what it is? That just sounds like substantively someone is trying to buy resale value more than they are trying to buy a watch. I know how ridiculous it sounds to suggest that's what some folk may in effect aim to do. Be that as it may, the fact that something sounds ridiculous, especially to me, has rarely been a certain indicator of whether people are or are not fatuously doing just that -- be it the act itself or their approach to it -- which by all reasoning I can muster seems downright daft.

*Red and Off Topic:*
A thing I didn't mention in either of the two of my referenced posts below is that if value retention/appreciation is so darned important, why are these people not buying watches that have already shown themselves at auction to be appreciating in value? There's a website that tracks specifically that. For example:

Cartier in general (they also have tracking for specific Cartier models)
Piaget Altiplano
Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow
That site will even send you for free a short PDF that includes a bit of narrative about the model and the selling history. (see attached)
View attachment lpi-wtc-omega-speedmaster-en.pdf
One can see what watches sold at what auction house, when it sold (or that it didn't, which is useful if one wants to contact the auction house to ask about the piece/seller and make an offer -- they generally won't give you the seller's name, but they'll reach out to the seller and play broker; that is, after all, what they do as auction houses), what the estimated selling price was, etc. It's a great resource.

Another thing I didn't mention, but that seems a legit concern for any buyer is authenticity. Not all auction houses warrant authenticity. Some houses warrant certain items and not other. You have to read the terms of sale before buying.

Robert Edward Auctions
Doyle
Buying from those that do warrant authenticity accords buyers the Dawson standard. Sometimes that matters and sometimes it doesn't.

Buyer's Recission Rights for High Value Purchases -- Spreading the Risk, by Ronald D. Spencer
Spencerâ€™s Art Law Journal - artnet Magazine
Spencer's Art Law Journal - artnet Magazine
At the very least, if an authenticity issue arrises with an item purchased from a "good" auction house, one has lines of recourse that are easier to pursue than would be the case buying from a total stranger over the Internet. The auction house has an interest in preserving its reputation as well as the buyer has an interest in feeling secure they are buying a authentic item.

The point of my sharing all those thoughts and links is merely to indicate that the notion of selling/buying stuff that one/someone else has owned isn't strange. It's the various machinations that folks here seem to undertake and the wacky methods they use to buy and sell things that make me scratch my head.

I won't pretend that the "flipping" thing makes any sense to me as it's been related and as I've observed folks discuss it here on WUS.

Flippers discussing their flipping experiences
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/so%85%85-how-many-did-you-flip-year%85-957905.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/so-how-much-money-do-you-lose-flip-969237.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/best-way-flip-watch-865842.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-determine-service-flip-1594514.html -- After seeing this one, I thought, "Who in their right mind would risk buying a private seller's watch if there is any real chance that this is often enough among the reasons folks sell their watches? What on Earth is the point of buying a non-one-or-five-of-a-kind or non-special vintage watch that someone let run nearly to its death?" Yeah, sure, one might if the watch in question is one of 30 known "XYZs" in existence and it's going to sell for "major bucks" no matter its condition. But aside from that, why buy someone else's "problems?"
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-do-you-flip-686910.html -- I did see one member here say something that made sense to me.

Me sharing my befuddlement re: flipping
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-i-dont-get-watch-flippers-3638242.html#post36418466
Why I don't get watch "flippers" - Page 10

I'm not even sure that many people sell/flip their watches, at least as goes high end ones. That said, I agree with you in that it seems like a lot of folks on WUS flip watches. Maybe they are just very vocal?

Maybe one day it'll all make sense to me; I'll keep trying to make sense of it. I just know that seeing as I near 60, that day best not be too long in coming. LOL

All the best.

It is the natural tendency of the ignorant to believe what is not true. In order to overcome that tendency it is not sufficient to exhibit the true; it is also necessary to expose and denounce the false. To admit that the false has any standing in court, that it ought to be handled gently because millions of morons cherish it and thousands of quacks make their livings propagating it -- to admit this, as the more fatuous of the reconcilers of science and religion inevitably do, is to abandon a just cause to its enemies, cravenly and without excuse.
― H.L. Mencken, _American Mercury_


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

My father was one of those non-WIS who strolled in and picked up an Ebel wave (quartz, two-tone) I think in the 90s, without knowing anything about the company's role in reviving the El Primero movement or watches in general. I'm trying my hardest to get my grubby paws on it because its a nice small watch and he has other things to wear now.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

KtWUS said:


> My father was one of those non-WIS who strolled in and picked up an Ebel wave (quartz, two-tone) I think in the 90s, without knowing anything about the company's role in reviving the El Primero movement or watches in general. *I'm trying my hardest to get *my grubby paws on it because its a nice small watch and he has other things to wear now.


Red:
Cool as getting his Ebel will be, even cooler will be arriving at the frame of mind whereby you walk into a store, see a watch, like it, buy it and revel in discovering what you got after the fact. The whole experience of owing the watch is a lot less anti-climatic and more intriguing that way; there's someting new to learn about your watch for a lot longer period of time.

All the best.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

tony20009 said:


> Red:
> Cool as getting his Ebel will be, even cooler will be arriving at the frame of mind whereby you walk into a store, see a watch, like it, buy it and revel in discovering what you got after the fact. The whole experience of owing the watch is a lot less anti-climatic and more intriguing that way; there's someting new to learn about your watch for a lot longer period of time.
> 
> All the best.


I personally knew very little about Ebel before I discovered my dad had this watch - he had kept it in a drawer for ages and ages because the bracelet was broken. Finally discovered it when he took it out to repair the bracelet earlier this year. Did a bunch of research on the company after that which was quite rewarding! But yeah looking forward to wandering into a store and buying watches free as a bird.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

tony20009 said:


> Red:
> Cool as getting his Ebel will be, even cooler will be arriving at the frame of mind whereby you walk into a store, see a watch, like it, buy it and revel in discovering what you got after the fact. The whole experience of owing the watch is a lot less anti-climatic and more intriguing that way; there's someting new to learn about your watch for a lot longer period of time.
> 
> All the best.


I would estimate that 99.98% of what I know about Ebel I learned after buying my first one. And I'm still making discoveries.

For me, the research is a big part of the fun. And then wearing the watch that I have learned so much about.

I suspect flippers are addicted to the buying experience (as I am to the research), and can't fund it without frequent selling. I get enough of a buzz off the buying experience to understand it. But I've never regretted keeping anything I've kept, while I have occasionally regretted selling something.

Rick "enhancing the buying experience by doing it less often" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I've made two attempts at being a permanent Ebel owner. So far things haven't worked out.

The first was this Ebel Discovery Automatic diver.









I was attracted to the 1911 case and bracelet, as well as the dive watch styling. The Ebel 080/Lemania 8810/Longines 990 movement with its dual spring barrels was also a big draw for me. The date window magnifier located under, rather than on top of the crystal was cool too. While I really liked the dial and hands, the 1911 case and dive bezel constrained the dial to a small size, which wasn't great for this ~40 mm case. It ended up having a face the size of a sub 35 mm watch. The famed 1911 bracelet lived up to its reputation, being silky smooth and flexible. However, this led the watch to slide down and sit right on my wrist joint, (something I've discovered most metal bracelet do for me) and was uncomfortable. The locking mechanism on the clasp was terrible as it was relatively flimsy and would rub on the inside of my wrist. In the end it had to go.









Next I bought a 1911 BTR caliber 139. This is a watch that provides a very deep horological experience in my opinion, and I really loved wearing it.









It can easily rival anything by Hublot or even challenge a Richard Mille. At ~44 mm it didn't wear too large, due mainly to the dial shrinking and stepped effect of the 1911 case. The dial offers a number of visually interesting elements on different levels. It was extremely comfortable to wear on both the leather and OEM rubber strap which I added on. That strap introduced me to the world of high end rubber, which has to be experienced. The caliber 139 (modified Lemania 1340 with module) was spectacularly accurate (less than 2 seconds variation per day). I also appreciated how certain elements, such as the beveled and polished lever to which the chrono's clutch gear is connected, had a level of finishing that was above that of the calibre 137.

Sadly, the downside was all in the chronograph functionality, which was marred by factors that one might attribute to poor design. The three prong central minute hand had alignment issues and would basically lag by about 20 seconds until reaching half way across the minutes subdial, then line up with the markers for the rest. On occasion it would line up properly starting out, but still lag a bit later on. My theory is that two of the three prongs were off in a similar manner, while the third differed slightly in shape from the other two and lined up better. The hours subdial disk always sat about 15 minutes ahead of where it should have been. Most photos of this model show this subdial as being ahead, so I imagine that it's a design feature.









Also, the spring resetting the disk wouldn't bring it back to zero. I had to push the reset button until it bottomed out in order to reset completely due to manual force, unlike other chronos that I've owned that just flip back. Finally, when pressing the start button down slowly the central seconds hand would jump forward by 8 to 10 seconds under the action of some spring before the chrono event started. This didn't happen when pressing the button down quickly, but it still annoyed me. If the chrono hadn't had these issues I would have kept the watch. Some could have been corrected through an expensive servicing, but others probably would have stayed. I imagine that the plain vanilla calibre 137 doesn't have such problems.

I'm still looking at Ebels, but so far they tend to have too many idiosyncrasies for me to make another purchase...


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The 139 does indeed need a firm press on the reset button to reset the hour disk properly, but it will reset on the second attempt if the first leaves it a bit off. I suspect the hour disk is a tad heavy for the reset hammer.

My minute pointers line up fine, but the dial is deeply multilevel with a talk handstack, showing parallax errors on some hand from many angles, even in my picture.

Mine:










The fancier chronograph bits have represented a mystery to me. My 137 BTR chronograph has it, but my 139 does not, nor does the Tekton or the Type E. But I didn't see it in the BTR perpetual calendar, either, and that watch is the top of the BTR line ($30k retail in steel). Both Lemania and Dubois-Depraz have made the specialized parts for this movement family at times, so I thought that might explain it, but the chronology of my watches doesn't fit with that hypothesis.

Here's the 137 in my BTR chronograph, with the fancier part:










And the 139, with the plainer part:










The Discovery Diver was a watch of the 90's, when smaller watches were in style, and I agree with your assessment--the bezel ring is too wide. The 45mm Sportwave Aquatica from a few years later was their better diver attempt, but with an ETA movement instead of the 8810.










The clasp on yours is the same as on my Chronosport, and it doesn't bother me. That clasp is the most adjustable of all Ebel deployants, but I have seen examples where the fold-over security clamp has been removed.

Rick "apparently not quite as picky " Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

The difference in the bevelling of the clutch arm on different models of BTR is interesting. I thought that it had been universally adopted on the BTR movements. Thanks for posting those photos.

I keep taking sideways glances at the perpetual calendar. It's a steal at the price that occasionally pops up online, but still a little pricey in absolute terms. I wonder if the module is the same as the one used by Zenith? It certainly looks quite similar.

I had also looked at the Aquatica lines. The 45 mm version is just too big. I know that a smaller Sportwave diver exists as well, but the bracelet styling doesn't work for me.










As for being picky, I'd rather see it as having discriminating taste! The truth is that I try to limit my collection to a single watch box and to a number of watches that I will wear regularly. There may still be an Ebel out there with my name on it. It's just a question of finding it. I just hope to enjoy it as much as you enjoy all of yours, and I imagine that's a high bar to reach.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> This gets to the answer posed by the topic title itself -- "_Why_ does nobody talk about Ebel".
> 
> How can anyone know about Ebel these days? Movado boutique? Nah -- there are Movados in the big display case to steal the limelight.
> 
> ...


I agree

Ebel needs a major marketing push for their men's line.

I remember seeing a bunch of female brand ambassadors but I can't recall any male ones.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

tony20009 said:


> Look at Michael here in the 1990s. He's wearing his two-tone watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is this?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jacob E. said:


> I'm glad knowledgeable members stepped in - before that, this thread was just a shameful display of ignorance and herd mentality.
> 
> "Never heard of the brand" - really? And this is worth posting in a thread like this? Shouldn't you go and freakin' educate yourself first?


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

great reading on many levels! buying watches is getting to be heady stuff...surfboards are easier...they either ride rad or they suck


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

slcbbrown said:


> There are lots of nice brands that get little or no attention on places like this.


I'd put Rado into three under the radar category. They started making ceramic watches long before the rest of the pack.


----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

CristobalGordo said:


> Who is this?


Michael Kent


----------



## CristobalGordo (Jun 28, 2014)

tony20009 said:


> Michael Kent


Oh I see. It's just that you dropped his name in there as if we were all on a first name basis with some cousin of Queen Elizabeth and cared what he had on his wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

CristobalGordo said:


> Oh I see. It's just that you dropped his name in there as if we were all on a first name basis with some cousin of Queen Elizabeth and cared what he had on his wrist.


I was going to say he's the "Second Most Interesting Man In The World".


----------



## zeno84 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello, I'm new here. Not a really watch collector but I am fascinated by and admire the mechanisms, not to mention the beauty of many cases.

This has been a fascinating post with some great information. In the early 90's I bought an Ebel 1911, steel and gold with a white dial. I knew nothing about watches when I bought it, just that I liked the look of it and that it was a self winding mechanical watch. Much later when I started paying more attention I got the impression they were an unloved brand. Reading through this post has helped me learn more about the brand and appreciate my watch even more now.

Anyway I have question, the back of my watch does not appear to screw off, there is a lip on one side. Is this something I can take off to look at the movement or is it only for use by professionals when servicing the watch?

Thanks


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

tony20009 said:


> Hmmm...


Tony's statement, along with the earlier statement by another poster that Ebel has never made an iconic watch, points to this fact: The status of a watch or a brand as "storied" or "classic" or "iconic" is not set in stone. Many elements are at play, from changing consumer and collector tastes, to the management of a brand's marketing and other operations. Basically, there can be a time in which the Rolex Submariner is no more regarded as "iconic" as the Ebel Sport Classic.

For those of us with comprehensive knowledge about the history of horology, Ebel is definitely a storied brand and the Wave design iconic. But that isn't true for everyone.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

zeno84 said:


> Hello, I'm new here. Not a really watch collector but I am fascinated by and admire the mechanisms, not to mention the beauty of many cases.
> 
> This has been a fascinating post with some great information. In the early 90's I bought an Ebel 1911, steel and gold with a white dial. I knew nothing about watches when I bought it, just that I liked the look of it and that it was a self winding mechanical watch. Much later when I started paying more attention I got the impression they were an unloved brand. Reading through this post has helped me learn more about the brand and appreciate my watch even more now.
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS. Pictures of the watch front and back would help. The 1911 case backs I'm familiar with use several tiny screws to hold the back in place.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

zeno84 said:


> Hello, I'm new here. Not a really watch collector but I am fascinated by and admire the mechanisms, not to mention the beauty of many cases.
> 
> This has been a fascinating post with some great information. In the early 90's I bought an Ebel 1911, steel and gold with a white dial. I knew nothing about watches when I bought it, just that I liked the look of it and that it was a self winding mechanical watch. Much later when I started paying more attention I got the impression they were an unloved brand. Reading through this post has helped me learn more about the brand and appreciate my watch even more now.
> 
> ...


If your Ebel is a chronograph and the caseback looks like this, you are likely to see a Zenith El Primero/Ebel caliber 134 inside.



















There is also a possibility that you have a lip caseback with "Le Modulor" inscribed on it, in which case you will see the Lemania based 137 movement, which is also very nice to look at.

If you do pop open the case back you run several risks:
1. You may scratch part of the case. 
2. Dust may enter the case and interfere with the running of the movement once you close it. 
3. You may not be able to shut the caseback again as some snap backs are so tight that a special press is needed to close them.


----------



## zeno84 (Jan 6, 2017)

There you go. The lip I am talking about is at the opposite end to the serial numbers. Sorry about the photographic quality.


----------



## zeno84 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the answer, basically it is inadvisable for me to remove the case back.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes. And I would not run the watch until it has been fully serviced. The movement uses lubricants to allow the balance wheel, escapement and wheels to move with little friction. After 25 years the lubricants are dried up and should be replaced.


----------



## zeno84 (Jan 6, 2017)

View attachment 10425754
View attachment 10425778


It has been serviced several times, although it is due for another one. I didnt know much about watches but the salesman did talk to me about servicing the watch. Even though I bought it many years ago I still like the look of it, shame I cant see the movement.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Lucky! It must be a good feeling to know that the salesperson steered you in the right direction all those years ago. That's a very nice watch, an example of what is perhaps the best that Ebel has ever produced. 

Wear it in good health!


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Was always regarded as a 'jewelry store' brand, mostly ladies' models. They did get credited with an excellent in-house chronograph model.

Personally, I've owned 9 Sportwave models, one Sport and another model whose name I can't remember. They're pretty small-sized by today's standards, but I loved the look at the time

Here are some of them:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rdenney said:


> Classic Hexagon Dual Time (with Technotime module), ca. 2006:


Oh, my.

That watch is checking my boxes furiously.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

tony20009 said:


> Luxury is the ease of a t-shirt in a very expensive dress.
> ― Karl Lagerfeld
> 
> Off Topic:
> ...


Nice parallels, but all the 'good' 1970's designs you showed were rooted in 1950's design. This was the era of Eames, Mies, Noguchi, Herman Miller, Breuer, Baughman, and Saarinen; the look has carried over even into the present day. Timeless, IMO, but the Movado Museum watch is more representative of this time than the APRO, which was, indeed, introduced in 1972.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

At least 15 years ago I bought my wife an Ebel 1911 from the then new internet dealer Ashford. With 18 gold accents and a lovely guilloche dial it is still her favorite. I was and am still taken by the case design. So much so last year I found a 1911 in 38mm steel case with a white dial for myself. Love it.


----------



## zeno84 (Jan 6, 2017)

I wanted an Ebel but the salesman put me onto this 1911. I liked the look of it, other friends spoke well of Ebel and it was a change from Rolex and Breitling which my collegues at the time favoured. So without knowing the ins and outs of watches I bought it. In this day and age I dont know if anyone does that anymore because there is so much information. I have been put off 2 watches I would like to have by youtubers, before the internet I would have just bought them. As I said before I could tell that the Ebel is not appreciated, but thanks to this post I have learnt about its movement which has made me appreciate my watch and the historical significance of the brand even more. Its financial worth is an irrelevance to me since I would never sell it. 

It seems unusual to me for a watch to have a press on back, is this a common practice?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Stoshman said:


> Nice parallels, but all the 'good' 1970's designs you showed were rooted in 1950's design. This was the era of Eames, Mies, Noguchi, Herman Miller, Breuer, Baughman, and Saarinen; the look has carried over even into the present day. Timeless, IMO, but the Movado Museum watch is more representative of this time than the APRO, which was, indeed, introduced in 1972.


Again, nothing is timeless. The "good" seventies design, which, as you note, was really the final phase of the midcentury modern design that began in the 1940s with Richard Neutra and the Case Study houses of Los Angeles (as well as Frank Lloyd Wright's Taliesen West/Usonian period), went out of vogue by the end of the 1970s and didn't really get back into vogue until the middle of the last decade. To those of us who favor it, the designs are now timeless. But that has a lot to do with Brady Bunch nostalgia, progress in Web design (the flat design of modern Web sites that began in earnest at the end of the first decade of this century), and the search for housing stock in areas such as L.A., and the D.C. area (where midcentury modern design is plentiful). If not for these and other factors, who knows whether that design would be "timeless" or merely, of its time.

The Royal Oak could be considered of that period and an extension of the 1950s design. After all, in many ways, the RO (along with Ebel's Sport Wave) is an extension of the Universal Geneve Polerouter design that Gerard Genta crafted in the 1950s. The Royal Oak is certainly Genta at his most baroque (for that time). But it fits in with the evolution of his design, which began in the midcentury modern period. The Museum Watch is the other side of that development in watch design.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

zeno84 said:


> View attachment 10425754
> View attachment 10425778
> 
> 
> It has been serviced several times, although it is due for another one. I didnt know much about watches but the salesman did talk to me about servicing the watch. Even though I bought it many years ago I still like the look of it, shame I cant see the movement.


That watch is a ref. 1134901, which uses a Zenith El Primero movement. It was introduced in the US market with the wave bracelet in 1983 when it was priced at $1995. In 1986, Ebel switched to the new 1911 link bracelet with this watch (same reference number). It last appeared in the 1994 catalog, and was priced in that catalog at $6250. It is the watch that saved the Zenith El Primero, and that signaled the comeback of mechanical watches, a year before the Swatch was introduced. At the time, Ebel was one of the top four or five most important Swiss watch companies (boy, has that changed).

Here's a picture of the movement:










This one is an Ebel caliber 134, just like yours. It is actually a Zenith caliber 40.0, which is probably part of the transitional period from the restart of production in 1986 and the very slight design revision that resulted from new tooling later that same year (those were and still are the Zenith caliber 400).

I agree that it is among the best watches Ebel ever made, and certainly on a par with the best series-produced watches of its era.

Snap backs were much more common in those days. This one is superbly crafted, and is not in any way inferior to a screw back for a 50m-rated water resistance.

Rick "who didn't need a case press to reinstall the back" Denney


----------



## zeno84 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thats good to know, thankyou.


----------



## ElxJefe (Aug 31, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Most of them look pretty dated and ugly to me, and I'm known for having impeccable taste.


I agree


----------



## ElxJefe (Aug 31, 2016)

Not my cup of tea, im not picky either


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's my one and only 1911 Tekton Arsenal London Gunners. 
Very unique design, from the case to the in-house cal. 245 chronometer chronograph.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeno84 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thats a very nice looking movement.

I am not fickle when it comes to my tastes, I liked the look of my Ebel when I bought it in the 90's and I still like it now. RDenneys knowledge of the brand has only served to give me a deeper appreciation of Ebel and my watch. 

Reading through the posts I have noticed comments about looks and inhouse movements. When it comes to looks the only person a watch has to please its owner, there are many so called iconic brand watches I don't like. 

Now for movements, an iconic watch I do like is the Omega Speedmaster and/or Seamaster (in blue with a blue bezel). The offhand putdown for these watches in the past has been that it has an ETA movement. No need to jump to its defence I know about the co-axial movement, created by George Daniels, that this watch uses. This same offhand putdown was used against Breitling. The other watch I like is the Nomos Orion 38. 

So the 2 watches I would like to buy are a sports watch and a dress watch. The Ebel is both (to my mind). It is a sports watch but it is not chunky and it is quite discreet. It fits comfortably under a sleeve so it can serve as a dress watch, more so with a leather strap perhaps.

I only registered to ask the question about the back of the watch, thanks for answering so quickly.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, my.
> 
> That watch is checking my boxes furiously.


Ebel Classic Hexagon GMT, technical reference 9301F61. Quite large at 46mm (meaured 2-8--measuring these is sorta like taking an average), but very smooth on the back and not too thick. The dual-time, big-date module is the Technotime tt651, mounted on a top-grade ETA 2892. Setting the hands forward moves both hours hand, setting backwards moves only the main hours hand. So, you set backward to set the offset between the two timezones, and then forward to set the time. The quickset date works as usual for a 2892. The big case means that loooong seconds hand glides really impressively around the dial.

Here are some more pictures to help you decide to seek one out (and you'll have to seek hard--these are not so easy to find any more), and in case the large size didn't scare you off:





































Rick "for whom this has gotten a lot of wear" Denney


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

I have just managed to steal my father's vintage Ebel (from the 80s). It's tiddly by today's standards at 31mm but great for my tiny wrist. Also, I like that a men's watch back then could carry a mother of pearl dial without blinking.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Meh.


----------



## michael_714 (Jun 27, 2017)

Here is my discovery diver. It has the cal 8810 lemania automatic movement, an excellent timepiece and still gets a ton of wrist time!


----------



## cirotti (Dec 28, 2009)

michael_714 said:


> Here is my discovery diver. It has the cal 8810 lemania automatic movement, an excellent timepiece and still gets a ton of wrist time!


Nice one and very good movement!!!


----------



## michael_714 (Jun 27, 2017)

cirotti said:


> Nice one and very good movement!!!


Thanks, One of my favorite watches in my collection. Gets way more wrist time than some of the "higher end" stuff lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Balikpapan (Jun 25, 2018)

Here is my 1949 Ebel. The movement is the calibre 93, the watchmaker who just serviced it was raving about it, described it as “.un vrai mouvement manufacture”...


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

Thank you so much for the history lesson and insight. I am an Ebel fan and did not know a lot about it's history.


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

I believe Ebel is perceived to be nowadays a fashion brand. Ebel like many others failed to create a name recognition like Rolex and while they do sell quart watches and "low" level entry watches, they do produce some great inhouse movements. I am a huge fan and believe they are still to be taken seriously. While the resale values are "bad" (if bought from AD ) is not any different than other relatively "unknow" brands. The quality of their finish, movemets, fit, attention to detail, and yes even the boxes and presentation are up there with the big boys. I see this as a blessing in disguised. You can buy a used rolex for 8k or a used ebel for 3k and get more watch for your money. With that said Rolex will retain its value whether it was bought from an AD or used, again to the successful martketin they have created, while if someone bougth an Ebel from AD you can expect a up to a 50% loss. However, if you buy an Ebel secound hand you can use it a couple of years and if bought at the right price you will get your money back.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Just bought this classic wave for my wife.










that will keep company to my BTR.










PS: Why don't TinyPic and Imgur images show up here?


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

His and hers.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

I appreciate the brand! Love my 2 Ebel watches


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

i like mine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Two recent shots. Merry christmas!


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Small and big.


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Picked up this safe queen.. 
I need to find someone to service it properly and source a couple links to make it comfortable. 
Any advice!? Thanks


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

j0oftheworld said:


> I need to find someone to service it properly and source a couple links to make it comfortable.
> Any advice!? Thanks


That's a stellar timepiece!

Ebel's service through the Movado group has been very smooth and extremely transparent! https://www.mgiservice.com/

See my story here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-$500-ebel-story-ala-gear-555s-air-king-4893341.html


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

The first rule of Ebel is you do not talk about Ebel.


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

j0oftheworld said:


> Picked up this safe queen..


Hey j0oftheworld,

We're all expecting some Don Johnson style, white linen suit photos on your Instagram now! We know you're packing the iron for it...


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

IAvictorinox said:


> Hey j0oftheworld,
> 
> We're all expecting some Don Johnson style, white linen suit photos on your Instagram now! We know you're packing the iron for it...
> 
> View attachment 14016291


hahaha.. Love Miami Vice and have the entire show on dvd! I have a frame pic of Sonny where you can see his gold classic on the wrist.
I've got lots of watches I haven't posted for one reason or another but I'll definitely come up with something good for the El P's debut!! 
Any return info yet for your Type-E?


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

j0oftheworld said:


> Any return info yet for your Type-E?


Nothing yet. Should be on my wrist soon though.

Also, I just saw that Ebel upped their service prices just a few weeks ago (literally days after I approved work at the previous price). It's still not terrible unless you ever want to get their 137 movement serviced to the tune of $890...


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

Recently added this Ebel chronograph cal. 137 to my watch collection. It's quite slim (about the same thickness as the Chronosports, I think) and it feels nice on the wrist. Great watch!!!


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

IAvictorinox said:


> Nothing yet. Should be on my wrist soon though.
> 
> Also, I just saw that Ebel upped their service prices just a few weeks ago (literally days after I approved work at the previous price). It's still not terrible unless you ever want to get their 137 movement serviced to the tune of $890...


Mine is the rare/vintage 134 which was only in place 2 yrs I think. 
So mine will fall under their: _Vintage, complicated calibre and Gold watches_ *subject to estimate*
Sounds pricey!


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

Let us know what you decide to do! Other than the hike in prices, they've been great to deal with thus far. Best of luck! 

(Sorry to hijack the discussion)


----------



## jlgomez2667 (Apr 7, 2019)

2 of my watches..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

New shot.


----------



## Greggmoro (Sep 30, 2018)

They are not not very popular, took a look at one sometime ago, but did really like what i saw, but it could actually look better to you though but just explaining my self and trying to be honest.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ebel should be more popular! Love the two I have!!


----------



## truthinthedetails (Oct 23, 2014)

Sorry.....but I have to insist on proper grammar. ‘Why doesn’t anyone ever talk about Ebel?” 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

There's a solid gold Type E auto on the Flee-bay right now ($2k for a solid gold auto?!)! I love my stateliness-steel one but this is a great looking piece! Wonderfully eccentric.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Bought one for my wife. Here's a small writeup.

https://luxurywatches635.wordpress.com/2018/10/27/review-of-ebel-ladies-classic-wave/


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

Quartz Type E incoming! I couldn't help myself... Got it for a song!


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)




----------



## flycaster (Mar 26, 2009)

Although the images are pretty poor shots, I nonetheless feel compelled to post them with some dialog. I don't really remember when I got my first Ebel; maybe back in the late 70's or early 80's. I had my "dream" (and affordable) watch for about two years, a stainless steel Rolex day-date. However, I wasn't all that happy with it: expensive maintenance, plastic lens scratched easily, and even though it was a certified chronometer, I wasn't happy with its accuracy. Although I must say, as a 24/7 watch wearer, I certainly was happy with its tank-like sturdiness and excellent water resistant qualities. So, I started looking around for a replacement, and that's when I found the Stainless steel Ebel Discovery...yeah, a quartz watch.

What captured my eye with the Discovery? It had a ceramic bezel, was thin, looked a lot better (both the watch and the ss bracelet...remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder) and not as common as the Rolex, sapphire lens, water resistant to 200m, kept great time, and came with a 5-year warranty. But, about a year or so into the watch, Ebel had a "recall" due to cracking of the ceramic bezel on some of the watches. I was given the choice of getting a ceramic bezel (one replacement, next crack was on my dime) or a ss one. Although the ceramic sort of "made" the watch, I opted for the metal replacement as I didn't want to take any chances. And, BTW, I wore it 24/7 without incident...just as tank-like as the Rolex, but better looking.

After a while, I tired of an all ss watch and got the same watch, but in S/G. Selling the watch was a very big disappointment when I learned that it wasn't worth much. I had felt that it was every bit as good as the Rolex and couldn't understand why it was only worth around $600. I now understand the value of the Rolex, but not for me.

The S/G Discovery has served me very well for more years than I can remember, and I believe it is just a shell of what it used to be. Over the years, there has been a lot of work on it and much of it is not OEM. But, it still holds up to water, keeps great time, and the original watch case and bracelet styling still looks great to me. In fact, I may even get another Ebel. I've been looking at used S/G 1911 Discovery Chronograph El Primero's.

Anyway, here are two shots of my beloved "old-school" Discovery....


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Fresh from service, adding 2 links and a Miami family trip!



[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gJ85Dg]


----------



## flycaster (Mar 26, 2009)

You are so right. For whatever reasons (beyond my ken,) Ebel has never achieved the status is deserves, IMO. After selling my Rolex Day-Date to get a SS Ebel Discovery many years ago, I gave my son the Discovery and got a S/G Discovery. I have that watch for probably 25+ years, wear it 24/7, It keeps great time and I still think it is far better looking than the Rolex and just as indestructible. In fact, now at my late age, I'm finally giving in to looking for an Ebel resale. I would like to find a used S/G Le Modulor at a reasonable price...

EDIT: Damn, I'm getting old (80). Although I don't visit this forum too often, I never realized that I just posted here in June. Ayway, no big deal as I was able to shout out about wanting a S/G Modulor Chronograph E1137240 COSC, white face.


----------



## DucatiWiz (Aug 7, 2019)

Very interesting post thank you. I was wondering what had happened to Ebel, I remember them from the 80's when they we held in high regard, had a few celeb wearers and sponsored some sporting events. I was recently looking for a watch for my girlfriend who wanted one with a pink dial (I know, don't...) and I came across an Ebel on a US website very heavily discounted. It's a 30mm Wave with date (she loves the bracelet) has an Ebel branded ETA 2671 automatic movement with a display back. I bought it for $859 including international shipping to the UK and frankly, at that price, I think it's staggering value for money. The clasp is very nicely milled, plenty of links with screw bars for adjustment and a very appealing contrast of polished and brushed stainless. The dial diamonds are tiny of course, but they are real well applied. The movement is nicely decorated and visible though the glass back. At that price I'm struggling to think of any make that would come close to delivering those features. Anyway, she's extremely happy, even though she'd never heard of them (they have very few dealers here in the UK). I've since read that Movado consider the brand a "sleeping beauty" and have plans to rekindle it when the timing is right. I hope they do and don't turn it into an all-quartz fashion brand, it deserves better.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

dasoler said:


> View attachment 14153041
> 
> View attachment 14153043


GREAT shots, great watches!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

All day today&#8230;


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

dasoler said:


> View attachment 14153041
> 
> View attachment 14153043


Give it to me, I can wear it 24/7


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

This is very impressive watch.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel cal. 137 chrono, 40mm case size, for the work day...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wore this baby for work today..an Ebel 1911 chrono, cal. 137, 40mm case size...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel 1911 chrono, cal. 134, 40mm case size..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending the work week w/ an Ebel Chronosport, cal. 134(Zenith El Primero 400)..


----------



## swat93 (Feb 26, 2010)

I owned one and it was great -- really nice bracelet.


----------



## swat93 (Feb 26, 2010)

I've got a Rado Original XL red dial -- something different!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the work week off w/ an Ebel PR w/ Large Date..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> An Ebel 1911 chrono, cal. 134, 40mm case size..
> View attachment 14429795


I've never seen that case with a 134 in it. Can you show a picture of the caseback?

Rick "the reference number tells all" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> I've never seen that case with a 134 in it. Can you show a picture of the caseback?
> 
> Rick "the reference number tells all" Denney


Yep..it'll have to wait until I get back to the casa after work today..glad to see someone having taken an interest...maybe it's the 137?...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, Ebel's LaCaree..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Yep..it'll have to wait until I get back to the casa after work today..glad to see someone having taken an interest...maybe it's the 137?...


Yes, it's probably a 137. My guess is the technical reference on the case back will be 1137241. The dial and logo are from the LVMH period.

Rick "the 134 chronograph always had a 901 case code, but you never know" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> Yes, it's probably a 137. My guess is the technical reference on the case back will be 1137241. The dial and logo are from the LVMH period.
> 
> Rick "the 134 chronograph always had a 901 case code, but you never know" Denney


Yep, you're correct sir!!..the tech ref # is 1137240..diff. must be the leather strap...it is the cal. 137 movement, as you know..thanx, "never argue w/ the Ebel expert " Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, Ebel's Classic Wave w/ the Ebel 331/GP 3300 movement..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Gotta change the title of this thread.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Gotta change the title of this thread.


Yeah, to "Why do only four people ever talk about Ebel". Ha!

I was inspired by cooler weather and this thread to put the UN in the box and wear this tonight:










Rick "who needs a GP-powered Ebel in the collection" Denney


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's mine, currently out of commission for service. Love Ebel, wish they were still in the game, but am seriously considering picking up at least one or two older pieces.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ebel's 'Wink & a Smile' to start the end of the work week for me..


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

Because everything they design looks weird


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

"everything"?


Zama said:


> Because everything they design looks weird


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> "everything"?


Just like how everything you post is "I used to sell ___".


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Sold Ebel for 4.5 years.


Zama said:


> Just like how everything you post is "I used to sell ___".


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

First rule of Ebel owners club - you don't talk about Ebel owners club!


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

PratchettFan said:


> Here's mine, currently out of commission for service. Love Ebel, wish they were still in the game, but am seriously considering picking up at least one or two older pieces.


I wouldn't count them out just yet  methinks, they're cooking something up!


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

A few...













Kurt


----------



## Kyrasym (May 24, 2013)

You should only get an Ebel if you really like it. I got one (impulse buy) and had a very hard time selling it. Not a watch for someone who changes watches.

I had an Ebel 1911 discovery, panda dial.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ebel's 1911 Senior w/ Ebel cal.080 (Lemania 8810) to start off the work day..


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Kyrasym said:


> You should only get an Ebel if you really like it. I got one (impulse buy) and had a very hard time selling it. Not a watch for someone who changes watches.
> 
> I had an Ebel 1911 discovery, panda dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


You had a hard time selling the 1911 Disco Panda? That was likely their best and most popular modern watch. Unless you priced it beyond reason it should've sold in a flash


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

The outlets made Ebel popular again and killed them off at the same time. There was a flurry of current gen excellent condition watches that got put at the outlets and that was the time when stacked discounting used to land stunning deals on Ebel.

I've bought 1911s for well under 1500 bucks and the Brasilia and 3 handers well under 1k (I think like 600-800 bucks). These are incredible watches for those prices, like no one else in the entire industry can offer that level of quality for that price. But this ended up making the brand lose its value almost entirely and no one wanted it on a trade and AD's could just not move watches new. The expectations of the used market was even higher discounts and that only made things worse. Then they sold their inhouse movement off to UN and started going to the lower end route with more jewelry like watches and the overall quality seems to have taken a hit as well. They now look and feel like fancier Movado's than the true quality finishing you used to see on the Classicwaves and 1911's. This is not helping brand value either.

They have slowed down the discounting and the stocking of watches at the outlets now as well, and also hiked the prices on the old stuff so even with discounts the prices land at twice-three times what the same location used to sell it for not so long ago. With a fresh new line up and brand new designs, it may help Ebel re-surface, but they really need some good marketing, social media coverage and ready AD availability to stand a chance. Right now they are like a ghost brand that you see discussed here and randomly see in outlets.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^ Yup. The only place I've seen Ebel is at the outlet mall in Leesburg, and that's only because of word-of-mouth through RDenney.

The perpetual chrono that he picked up is the same model I tried to tell my wife was a screamin' good deal - meaning that because it was a good deal _new and with factory warranty,_ there would be no way I'd pay MSRP or even moderately-discounted preowned.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

@Kurt Behm: What a stunning Ebel collection. Respect!

I'm a Rolex guy through and through... and as my watch collecting has advanced in the last 15 years I've become even more of a boring, classic Rolex guy (4 and 5 digits are my passion). But when it comes to chronographs the white BTR is my all-time favorite. Like people say it's unbelievable quality and details for that price. Maybe the Ebel design is not for everyone but for me it works. When I put my friend's Daytona on after wearing this I feel underwhelmed.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ebel's Classic 100 for the work day..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Ebel's Classic 100 for the work day..
> View attachment 14460441


Oh, yes.










Rick "a must-have for an Ebel fan" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ebel's Brasillia for this afternoon/evening..(corrected photo)


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For the work day(fresh from the spa), an Ebel chrono featuring the Lemania 27 movement..


----------



## Vishnunath (Sep 12, 2019)

To me it seems more like a fashion brand or jewelry brand.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Vishnunath said:


> To me it seems more like a fashion brand or jewelry brand.


Then you should research it more deeply. Even now, it's as much of a watch brand as companies you may admire, but in its past it has stood tall in the industry from any perspective.

Rick "even now, original and characteristic designs" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Miami Vice Sports Classic 18K chronograph.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

JP. said:


> Miami Vice Sports Classic 18K chronograph.


That was the first year Ebel revised watches to the cast-1985. The next year, he was wearing they same watch with a 1911 link bracelet. The 1911 line came out that year in celebration of Ebel's 75th year.

Rick "and still owned and managed by family" Denney


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel 3-hander for the work day..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> An Ebel 3-hander for the work day..
> View attachment 14469099


Ah, yes...










Rick "my first Ebel" Denney


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, what brand???? :think:

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel LeModulor chrono(cal137) for this evening..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Shot a new one.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the work week off w/ an Hexagon Regulator..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this evening/afternoon, Ebel's Tarawa..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel LeModulor chrono(cal. 137) for the work day..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel chrono(cal. 137) for the work day..


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

Ebels? I have not seen this brand for awhile...Hope they can turn around soon!


----------



## Stephen 5616 (Feb 2, 2012)

Aren't they a fairly new brand though?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Good one!


Stephen 5616 said:


> Aren't they a fairly new brand though?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> Good one!


Well, in his defense, Ebel is newer than...

... this tree:


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Stephen 5616 said:


> Aren't they a fairly new brand though?


I think you are trying to draw me out.

It worked. 

They are new compared to many traditional watch brands, but that's not a fair comparison. They were formed in 1911, specifically to make wristwatches with style. The company was a full partnership between husband and wife. She (Alice Levy Blum) designed watches and ran things, and he (Eugene Blum) did the sales. Their son Charles took over production in 1929, hiring Marcel Rouche as the head watchmaker. They established a very good reputation in the trade, and made lots of watches for others, including some high-end brands.

Charles championed the Precision Watchmaking Community in 1957, as a coalition of companies that would work together to make technical improvements. Members developed high-beat watches and designed an autowinder for an A. Schild movement they all used.

His son Pierre-Alain took over in 1971, and by 1975 had bought his father's share. He worked a deal with Alain-Dominique Perrin of Cartier to make watches for them, which they did until the late 90's. Ebel was spectacularly successful in the 80's and early 90's, and Blum invested in other activities to shelter wealth. In 1982, Ebel had five factories and 500 employees, and their quartz watches were fully in-house, including movements and cases. They owned Juvenia and in the late 80's bought a 25% stake in Heuer.

But as a result of the credit crisis following the savings and loan debacle, his investments outside Ebel went sour, and he was forced to sell the watch company to protect it. Investcorp owned it (along with Breguet and Lemania) from 1994 until 1999, and Blum was forced out. They have never really recovered from the loss of vision.

LVMH owned it from 1999 to 2004, when MGI bought it. MGI gave it a good run with the BTR chronographs, and they had a broad line with many complicated watches. But MGI apparently didn't know how to sell at the higher price points and Ebel is now MGI's high-style, premium-quality brand. But it isn't what it used to be in terms of breadth. Their current watches are very nice, with unique designs true to their own design history, but the range is nothing like it was a decade ago.

Rick "their centenary special editions were their last truly great watches" Denney


----------



## Stephen 5616 (Feb 2, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Stephen 5616 said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't they a fairly new brand though?
> ...


I was, sorry ?


----------



## G.deRouw (Jan 20, 2019)

How about this one? This specific limited version was produced in a series of 50pieces for the players & staff of Bayern München.

Actually not for sale to the public, but I managed to get one.

Love the design and small details like a Stopwatch that goes until 45minutes (the time of half a soccer match) and the rotor which looks like a soccer ball.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

To end the work week, an Ebel chrono(cal.137)..


----------



## Stephen 5616 (Feb 2, 2012)

G.deRouw said:


> How about this one? This specific limited version was produced in a series of 50pieces for the players & staff of Bayern München.
> 
> Actually not for sale to the public, but I managed to get one.
> 
> Love the design and small details like a Stopwatch that goes until 45minutes (the time of half a soccer match) and the rotor which looks like a soccer ball.


Peeeeeep!!!!! I'll blow the whistle on that bad boy, Bayern are probably the most detestable team in Europe bar PSG.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting off the work week w/ an Ebel chrono(cal. 134/Zenith El Primero 400)..


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Ebel made their name in the 1980s and 1990s with their bracelets. They were quite the thing at the time. Somewhat dated today, but still cool.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

I also think they are working on new designs.


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

I’ve never seen one in the flesh. They don’t have many distributors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel 1911 LaCaree for this evening..


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Might be time to start clamoring for a forum.


----------



## cdmav (Jul 20, 2017)

Couldn't agree more with this!!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

What, so that four of us can show pictures to each other that never get seen by anyone else? So that I can write about the company’s history to a handful of readers who already know it?

Many of the brand forums are sparsely viewed, or spend their days assessing authenticity for new buyers. The fun of talking about Ebel in F2 are the posts from people who have never heard of the brand and are intrigued by what they see. 

I see brand forums as supporting a large body of those who want to discuss specialized interest. The Zenith forum is a good example of that. (Setting aside those where this is so true that they have active brand-only standalone forums, like TRF.)

But few brands meet that standard. Example: there used to be a web page called the Cartier Codex. It catalogued every watch at least as far back as the re-integration of Cartier du Monde in the late 70’s. I used it routinely. One day, it disappeared, and I asked about it on the Cartier subforum here. The response I got was a yawn—I seemed to be the only one who knew about it, let alone missed it. I was hoping somebody knew the owner of that page so we could attempt to get it hosted somewhere else. Nothing but crickets on the Cartier forum. Back to fuzzy photos of ladies-sized vermeil quartz Must de Cartier tanks—is this real?

Rick “thinking minor brands, and even some famous but sparsely collected brands, need interaction, not segregation” Denney


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Five? ...


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's pretty good video of the white BTR. It shows the shine and details very well. Enjoy.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

JP. said:


> Here's pretty good video of the white BTR. It shows the shine and details very well. Enjoy.


Yep, a very good video of a highly underrated chrono...might be Ebels last great auto chrono...btw, your's looks great!!..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "today's wear" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> Rick "today's wear" Denney


That is the 1st Ebel chrono of that model that I have seen..what model is it?..a new acquisition?..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> That is the 1st Ebel chrono of that model that I have seen..what model is it?..a new acquisition?..


No, I've had for several years. Actually, long enough for it to have been serviced once.

It's a Tekton, 9137L83 (of course, the technical reference does not identify strap and dial variations). Most Tektons had 139's or the soccer variant with the 45-minute minutes totalizer. This one blew me away-rubber bezel, Kevlar strap, and 137 movement. The dial is matte silver with very crisp cloux de Paris guilloché in the subdials. The gray sector at 3 is striking. It's a big watch, like all Tektons, but extremely comfortable. 200M WR, but the strap doesn't want to go swimming.

Rick "a short-sleeve favorite" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Rick Denney mentioned. Good article. 

https://www.fratellowatches.com/wrist-game-or-crying-shame-ebel-1911-chronograph/


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Classic 100 to start the day off..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Concert night. So what if I set the date wrong?

Rick "







" Denney


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Rdenney said:


> Concert night. So what if I set the date wrong?
> 
> Rick "
> 
> ...


Dude..............date setting is prerequisite......... seriously having a little bit of an upset for you.......or me. Carry on


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel Calendar Retrograde for work..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For the work day, an Ebel 1911 chrono(cal. 137)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel 1911 chrono(cal. 137) for the work day..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Another Ebel fan here! It looks like I missed the reactivation of this thread but I'm glad to see discussion of Ebel watches and daily WRUW.

I know Rick and his collection well but it's great to see other Ebel collectors here. Thunder1, you have a fantastic group of Ebels.

Today I'm wearing my Discovery 750. Heavy but super comfortable Valjoux 7750-based chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wearing my Ebel Classic Hexagon dual time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Type E on SS bracelet this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel 1911 Senior with Lemania movement for Veteran's Day/Remembrance Day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Ebel 1911 Senior with Lemania movement for Veteran's Day/Remembrance Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm likin' it!!..these are one hell of a fine watch!!..wear it in good health..here's a pic of mine(although not wearing it today)..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

One of my newer Ebels. Model 1216204 Wave with yellow gold two tone. Dressy and I like the touch of bling. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Seems like it's a watch that comes up in Threads about the best bracelets and about underrated watches. Whenever I read those threads and I end up in a store that has them I try them on, but the design is just not for me. They look like they're very nice designs and well-made, but the style for me reminds me too much of the 1980s when I was a kid.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to Ebel cal 288 perpetual calendar and moonphase to celebrate the full moon  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

You guys made me wear mine, but it needs service-the date is changing at 11pm. I also need to remove another link as a result of weight loss since I last wore it.

Rick "waiting for other watches to come back from service" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Afternoon change to Ebel cal 288 perpetual calendar and moonphase to celebrate the full moon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the 1st one I've seen of that model...if you ever think about selling it at a reasonable price, pls keep me in mind...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> I'm likin' it!!..these are one hell of a fine watch!!..wear it in good health..here's a pic of mine(although not wearing it today)..
> View attachment 14619051


Hi Thunder 
I like the blue dial on yours. To be honest, I bought this for the gold and steel bracelet which I thought would fit a two tone Sport Classic (Chronosport with the El Primero movement). Unfortunately, the screw placement was different even though the bracelet was the same diameter. Lesson learned!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Sport Classic (Chronosport with the El Primero movement). 2 tone head on brown sharkskin strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change to a new acquisition over the summer. Ebel Tekton cal 137. This is a big boy at 48.5mm and I held off for a long time due to the size but I'm loving it. 
Unfortunately this does not have the technofiber Kevlar strap that Rick has on his. Ebel no longer make that so I had to settle for this on a vanilla scented rubber strap. Wears great though and as Rick described, this is a great watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flycaster (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been lusting after a used Ebel chronograph with an exhibition back (for example the E1137240 or the 9137240, leather bracelet OK) for quite a while, but am overly cautious about actually getting one for fear of getting screwed. I'm not a collector, just looking for an alternative to my late 70's Ebel Diver's (originally with a ceramic bezel.) So, I figure that you guys can clue me in on some of the ins and outs of getting a "reliable" used watch. Damn, got to admit that this thread showing all these beautiful Ebels is getting me crazy...but, please, don't stop.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel Chronosport w/ the cal. 134 movement(Zenith El Primero 400) for the work day..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Le Modulor on blue sharkskin strap. Another new acquisition over the summer.










It's amazing both these have the same cal 137 movement- this Le Modulor at 38 mm and the Tekton at 48.5 mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> An Ebel LeModulor chrono(cal. 137) for the work day..
> View attachment 14482071


Thunder 
This LeModulor is spectacular and I haven't seen this model before. The guilloché centre of the dial is lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Yeah, to "Why do only four people ever talk about Ebel". Ha!
> 
> I was inspired by cooler weather and this thread to put the UN in the box and wear this tonight:
> 
> ...





Thunder1 said:


> That's the 1st one I've seen of that model...if you ever think about selling it at a reasonable price, pls keep me in mind...


You mean, except for the one I posted September 5?

But Rory had his long before I got mine. He paid more, though 

Rick "who received an offer he couldn't refuse" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

^^I especially like your blue & silver chrono..very sharp..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A vintage Ebel Chrono w/ the Lemania 27 mvmnt for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

For this Friday evening, Tarawa 3 hander. I've wanted a Tarawa for a while and recently tried the Cal 137 chrono but it didn't wear well possibly due to the bulky strap. So I opted for the cal 127 three hander. I'm not sure what movement the cal127 is. Likely an ETA. 
Rick any ideas?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> For this Friday evening, Tarawa 3 hander. I've wanted a Tarawa for a while and recently tried the Cal 137 chrono but it didn't wear well possibly due to the bulky strap. So I opted for the cal 127 three hander. I'm not sure what movement the cal127 is. Likely an ETA.
> Rick any ideas?
> 
> 
> ...


The 127 is an ETA 2895, the variant with small seconds.

All the modern 120's are 2892 variants.

Rick "who has a caliber 120 Ebel from back when it was an A. Schild ebauche" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> The 127 is an ETA 2895, the variant with small seconds.
> 
> All the modern 120's are 2892 variants.
> 
> Rick "who has a caliber 120 Ebel from back when it was an A. Schild ebauche" Denney


Thanks Rick

Rory "who also has a vintage caliber 120 Ebel with A. Schild movement"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Chronosport 1134901 black dial on gold and steel head and bracelet. For dinner and a show with my wife and daughter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flycaster (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Rory, I've PM'd you several times about the Ebel Sport Chrono, and have yet to hear from you. Maybe, for whatever reason(s), the PMs haven't gotten to you. Could you please PM me so that we can continue with our deal?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR Cal 137 yellow Chrono hands on SS bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hipp_Chronoscope (Nov 18, 2019)

They brought the E-Type Chrono on the market end of 1990'es - with Calibre 137, a really great watch. The bracelet consisted of lots of E's as part of the design language. Still wear that watch every now and then


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

For our friend Hipp, my Type E chrono also on the steel E-link bracelet. Lots to love about this watch. Very solid feel, Ebel in house Cal 137 movement and exhibition caseback.












Hipp_Chronoscope said:


> They brought the E-Type Chrono on the market end of 1990'es - with Calibre 137, a really great watch. The bracelet consisted of lots of E's as part of the design language. Still wear that watch every now and then
> View attachment 14637287


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia chrono on rubber strap. Oddly my wife's favorite among my watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior Cal 331 with GP movement 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR GMT. Without doubt the easiest GMT to set that I've used. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hipp_Chronoscope (Nov 18, 2019)

WWII70 said:


> For our friend Hipp, my Type E chrono also on the steel E-link bracelet. Lots to love about this watch. Very solid feel, Ebel in house Cal 137 movement and exhibition caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hipp_Chronoscope said:


> WWII70: here a better shot - with the grey dial. Love this wach and pulled it out today after months not wearing it ;-)
> View attachment 14646909


Wow that grey dial is lovely. I haven't seen that before. 
Congrats BTW on such a good photo. The domed crystal makes the Type E difficult to photograph well in my experience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Continuing with the Type E theme. Here's my black dial version on rubber strap which also bears the repeating E's pattern



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 with cal 080 Lemania movement 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport all steel on black leather strap for some pre-Thanksgiving errands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Turkey Day folks!!...an Ebel Le Modulor chrono(in gold), cal. 137, for me today...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow  Thunder that gold Le Modulor looks fantastic. Another one I've never seen before. That's the beauty of Ebels- always new variants to enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR chrono. Unique model with titanium case, rubber bezel, carbon fibre dial and Kevlar (Technofiber) strap with titanium deployant.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> 1911 BTR chrono. Unique model with titanium case, rubber bezel, carbon fibre dial and Kevlar (Technofiber) strap with titanium deployant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you manage an Ebel museum or something?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Do you manage an Ebel museum or something?


Lol  If so, I share curatorship with Rick and Thunder

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Do you manage an Ebel museum or something?


I think Rory has even more than I do. I just pulled all mine out of the safe-having a hard time keeping up with this crowd.

Rick "no gold models, however" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Three of my favorites.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rick
One that we both have. BTR cal 139. Unique look to this piece. It originally came on a black alligator strap but I moved it to the bracelet which I think looks much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

JP. said:


> Three of my favorites.


Your white dial BTR is on my short list..a real beauty..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Your white dial BTR is on my short list..a real beauty..


At one point I had the BTR GMT with the white dial and blue GMT hand. It was a beauty and the only watch I regret selling.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> Lol  If so, I share curatorship with Rick and Thunder
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that titanium chrono quite a bit. Different enough to be interesting but without falling into tastelessness.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. Classic Hexagon dual time for The Nutcracker










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Snowing here so I'm wearing my Aquatica limited edition 500M diver just in case.

Rick turned me on to these. I have the black and silver dial versions - still looking for the orange dial.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

^^Another Ebel I'll have to keep my eyes open for...jeez..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> ^^Another Ebel I'll have to keep my eyes open for...jeez..


It's bigger than the 90's Sportwaves at 45mm. But it wears so well.










Rick "my nicest diver" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

My first Ebel. Wave cal 126 ETA 2894. It has a "rounded" feel due to the pebbled case, sloped bezel and slightly domed crystal. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change to the Tarawa. So comfortable 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

^^I've a Tarawa as well..








You know, while I'll never sell it(and still wear it on occasion), it looked a lot better in the store then when I got it home..it's the only Ebel I can say _that_ about..oh, well..


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

One of my favorites in my collection!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel ChronoSport(cal.134) for the work day..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

jlondono77 said:


> One of my favorites in my collection!
> 
> View attachment 14676095


Snap!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. Tekton for my kid's middle school play









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Web find.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> Web find.


Wow I've always liked the white dial version of this. And in gold too! Can't wait to see more photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquatica 500M. 60/100 limited edition. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Early start for some customer meetings. Rolling out the big guns - Ebel 1911 Cal 288 perpetual calendar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Early start for some customer meetings. Rolling out the big guns - Ebel 1911 Cal 288 perpetual calendar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a special offering..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Finally replaced the deployant on my Aquatica 500. It comes with a buckle, but to avoid kinks I put a cheapie deployant in it a while back. The pin in the hinge broke, and I finally ordered a Fluco, which is also a cheapie but a German-made cheapie. But the watch is back in rotation.



















Rick "the Fluco handles the thickness, but with little room to spare" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Such a special offering..


Still wearing it today at the end of 3-day sales trip. 









And I'll probably wear it tomorrow for the full moon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Full moon fever  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiefirestone (Oct 14, 2019)

I know it is not that popular, maybe because there are so many choices out there. It is a nice watch, one is on my list to buy


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending the work week w/ a 'Wink & a Smile'..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Needs to be a day/date for Friday 13th! Discovery 750.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

It was really rainy today. One needs 500m of water resistance on a rainy day.

#8 of 100.

I'm hoping to never have to replace the strap, so I put it on a Fluco deployant to avoid kinks.










It's cheap, but German-cheap instead of even cheaper. Only one I could find that wasn't branded and that would handle the thick strap.

Rick "who replaced the 'even cheaper' deployant which had sheared a pin" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> It was really rainy today. One needs 500m of water resistance on a rainy day.
> 
> #8 of 100.
> 
> ...


My white dial #90/100 says "Hi"









Rory "who bought an extra strap along with the two Aquaticas"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change to some curvy goodness for a holiday party. Ebel Tarawa. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

A little bling for the theater. New style Wave









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Might make 100 pages of nobody talking by June.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Might make 100 pages of nobody talking by June.


Sorry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

WWII70 said:


> Sorry?


I think he's saying that the thread title is alleging nobody is talking about Ebel, yet the thread has hundred of replies so far.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll add, the ugliest bracelet ever, the 'Sportwave'!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> I'll add, the ugliest bracelet ever, the 'Sportwave'!


:yawn:

Doesn't hold a candle to your Luchian Picard, either?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't say I disagree with WB on the Sportwave bracelet. The best thing Ebel ever did with the Aquatica (besides make it bigger) was to put it on a high-quality rubber strap.










Rick "choppy seas on that SW bracelet" Denney


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It came with a suede strap.


BarracksSi said:


> :yawn:
> 
> Doesn't hold a candle to your Luchian Picard, either?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Big watch for a big meeting. Tekton Cal 137









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For the work day..








For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Don Johnson 1986 with Sport Classic Chronograph in 18K.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For the work day, an Ebel Chronosport..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Final music gig for the season tonight, and wearing the perfect watch for a musician (who must know the time) in a tux.










Rick "musicians are busy in December" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR "skeleton" cal 139 to walk my neighbor's dog Bailey

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Roller (Aug 16, 2010)

I like them!


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

High Roller said:


> View attachment 14719197
> 
> 
> I like them!


Yeah.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/a Classic 100..issued in 2011 to celebrate Ebel's 100 years in business...40mm SS case, ETA 2892.2 movement..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "happy holidays" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

I probably don't wear this as often as I should.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Going w/ a chrono today..


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

A clean, color-matched date wheel that blends into the design and doesn't interfere with any hour markers or lume plots? Other manufactures, take note! . Very nice, @Thunder1. What year is it?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Sir-Guy said:


> A clean, color-matched date wheel that blends into the design and doesn't interfere with any hour markers or lume plots? Other manufactures, take note! . Very nice, @Thunder1. What year is it?


Ebel has usually been pretty good about that, though not always.














































Rick "who can think of some exceptions" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> Rick "happy holidays" Denney


Don't tell me, a recent acquisition?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Don't tell me, a recent acquisition?


Recent, yes, but I've pictured it in this thread before. I've had it for several months.

Rick "the folks at MCS called me and made an offer I couldn't refuse" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sir-Guy said:


> A clean, color-matched date wheel that blends into the design and doesn't interfere with any hour markers or lume plots? Other manufactures, take note! . Very nice, @Thunder1. What year is it?


Good day, sir..you know, I'm not really sure..it was the model of the Ebel chrono that was around before they switched to the BTR model(just now seeing your thread, btw)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this evening, an old favorite..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Good day, sir..you know, I'm not really sure..it was the model of the Ebel chrono that was around before they switched to the BTR model(just now seeing your thread, btw)..


That gold Modulor was from 1995, the first year for the caliber 137, of it really says "Modulor" on the case. It was named for something by Le Corbusier, but the family complained and after that it was just the "Chronograph".

But they used the same case until 2006 when the BTR line came out.

Rick "forgetting where he learned that tidbit" Denney


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I found this one in a pawn shop last weekend. Really liked it but it's so hard to accurately value so I passed for now.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> I found this one in a pawn shop last weekend. Really liked it but it's so hard to accurately value so I passed for now.


That's a nice one.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> I found this one in a pawn shop last weekend. Really liked it but it's so hard to accurately value so I passed for now.


Looks like a 9137241 or something along those lines, from the early 2000's. Caliber 137 (Lemania-based in-house movement from Ebel). 40ish mm case. These were priced in the upper middle four figures when new.

Did you get a picture of the back?

The three-hand versions of the watch were known as the 1911 Senior and housed either a Girard Perregaux 3300 or a Lemania 8810, both quite high-grade.

Rick "the potential to be an outstanding deal on the used market" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> I found this one in a pawn shop last weekend. Really liked it but it's so hard to accurately value so I passed for now.


What were they asking and what condition was it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

If I found an older one I loved at a good price I’d buy it in a heartbeat. Nothing wrong with Ebel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Some Photoshop fun.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For the rest of football Sunday(and possibly the last game the 'boys play this season)..


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Rdenney said:


> Looks like a 9137241 or something along those lines, from the early 2000's. Caliber 137 (Lemania-based in-house movement from Ebel). 40ish mm case. These were priced in the upper middle four figures when new.
> 
> Did you get a picture of the back?
> 
> ...





















Yes these are (obviously) pics of the back. I quite like the watch even with a blue dial. If you have the time shoot me a PM.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

WWII70 said:


> What were they asking and what condition was it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Condition was good not great, minor dings on the bezel and appeared to have been polished before. The dings were soft and rounded.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Looks like a 9137241 or something along those lines, from the early 2000's. Caliber 137 (Lemania-based in-house movement from Ebel). 40ish mm case. These were priced in the upper middle four figures when new.


Rick's right of course, in all regards. It's a 9137240 model, item number 1214153. 40mm. Launched 2004. Caliber 137 in-house movement.

I'd pass on this and get a new one.

You can pick up similar models new from Movado for about $1000 with three year warranty. So I don't think a dinged up piece with unknown service history is a bargain. Service for this model is now listed at the Movado website at $890 plus at least $100 for a case and bezel polish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E black dial on rubber strap for the first day back at work after the holidays.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Rick's right of course, in all regards. It's a 9147240 model, item number 1214153. 40mm. Launched 2004. Caliber 137 in-house movement.
> 
> I'd pass on this and get a new one.
> 
> You can pick up similar models new from Movado for about $1000 with three year warranty. So I don't think a dinged up piece with unknown service history is a bargain. Service for this model is now listed at the Movado website at $890 plus at least $100 for a case and bezel polish.


You meant 9137240, of course. That technical reference was used starting with the Modulor, all the way through to the 1911 Senior-style chronographs that immediately preceded the BTR line. It covered many different combinations of hands and dials (and even a couple of different logos).

Good luck finding cal. 137 Ebels in the Movado stores. I haven't seen one in ages, and the supply seems to have dried up.

But MGI did recently really increase the service price for cal. 137 chronographs. That price is probably a pass-through-they may be paying Manufacture Breguet to service these movements at present. Or they have run out of movements in their service stock and are now paying for bespoke servicing (which I requested for one mine and which costs more). Lemania (MB) still uses the movement in similar form in the Breguet Type XX, so nearly all parts are still being made.

It's now what I would consider a typical high mid-tier watch company service price. LVMH gets as much or more to service a Zenith El Primero, for example. I'm hoping my 288 will need warranty service.

Rick "liking that blue-dialed version shown up thread" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> You meant 9137240, of course.


Yes I did. Fat fingers on the keyboard on my phone!

Now corrected.

The service cost increase from $520 to $890 is a bit of a shock since I have so many of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Geez I wish we had some MCS presence in Australia! 
I am super keen on a Classic Wave, BTR and about a million other models but they all seem to be just non-existent Down Under. Quite hard to track down in the secondary market also.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR Perpetual Calendar for New Year's Eve. With any luck I will see the day, date and month counters click over simultaneously at midnight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "me, too" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Obviously from later Miami Vice seasons. Is this the same watch as in the earlier seasons but with different bracelet?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

JP. said:


> Obviously from later Miami Vice seasons. Is this the same watch as in the earlier seasons but with different bracelet?


They always wore current models, and it was intentional product placement. The first season they used Ebels was 1985, and Sonny Crockett wore a gold Sport Classic Chronograph 8134901 with a wave bracelet. Starting in 1986, he wore a Chronograph 8134901, which starting that year came with 1911-style link bracelets.

Tubbs wore an Ebel Lichine Chronograph in later seasons.

Note that these were priced higher than equivalent Rolexes of the era, except that Rolex didn't make a gold Daytona until much later.

The main part of the technical reference doesn't say anything about dials, hands, and bracelets-that number is engraved onto the case before those choices are made.

There were changes in the dials over the life of x134901, but subtle and undocumented, other than the addition of colored dials.

Rick "who wore an unstructured Armani jacket in the 90's, too" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep this looks like the one. Thanks.








[


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy New Year Ebel forum!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jadg said:


> Happy New Year Ebel forum!
> 
> View attachment 14745425


A pair of nice Ebels! The Discovery looks great on you. I have one incoming tomorrow or Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Wave. But I have a package waiting at FedEx!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR carbon fiber dial. 








Have a great weekend and may your team win. For me it's the Bills and Patriots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked this up from FedEx today. Discovery diver. A rare current catalog model in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> BTR carbon fiber dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Darth Vader's Ebel.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Picked this up from FedEx today. Discovery diver. A rare current catalog model in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the few Ebels made in the last 30-40 years that I've seen without a proprietary screw attachment for the bracelet or strap*. Instead it has a quick-release for the bracelet and will take 20mm spring bars. So it's a thrill to put an Ebel on other straps. In this case, a "Bond" regimental striped NATO.










* The Classic line released in 2011 has springbar strap attachments. Rick Denny and I and probably others here had the Classic 100 LE below 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> So it's a thrill to put an Ebel on other straps. In this case, a "Bond" regimental striped NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really enjoying trying this on different straps. Now on black leather deployant strap that I got for my Classic 100 LE years ago. 















Also a great chance to show off the movement 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

The new Discovery diver has been on my wrist all weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. Wave 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Still glued to my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Still my new Discovery, but back to the bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> They always wore current models, and it was intentional product placement. The first season they used Ebels was 1985, and Sonny Crockett wore a gold Sport Classic Chronograph 8134901 with a wave bracelet. Starting in 1986, he wore a Chronograph 8134901, which starting that year came with 1911-style link bracelets.
> 
> Tubbs wore an Ebel Lichine Chronograph in later seasons.


This older one looks like Beluga to me?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hip to be square! Le Carree









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> Hip to be square! Le Carree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were making me nervous there - I thought the Discovery was going to derail your rotation.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

JP. said:


> This older one looks like Beluga to me?


The Lichine is a Beluga. But that does look like a plain Beluga Gent.

Rick "as is 'Beluga Lichine'" Denney


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I guess moser liked the ebel wave so much that they decided to make a $40,000 version of their own.

That's high praise if anything


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> You were making me nervous there - I thought the Discovery was going to derail your rotation.


I didn't want to get into a rut 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

My Cal 139 came back from service in February or March. I recently noticed that one of the five screws around the bezel is missing (the one at 9 o'clock). 








I looked back through photos of the watch and realized that the screw was missing in photos right after the service. So I contacted Movado and they very kindly sent a replacement screw plus a spare. 








Great customer service!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Before 


WWII70 said:


>


Screw replaced and I aligned all the screws parallel to the bezel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

That's probably because you're known to be such a good customer!!..


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for pointing attention to ebel. This titanium sport model looks realy cool. And for me almost could work as an alternative to a rolex explorer. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I went to my local watch guy to get a rally strap for my new Discovery diver, as I'm having fun trying on straps. He didn't have a rally strap but there was this black leather Hadley Roma with white stitching which has the sporty look I'm looking for. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)

First day back at the office, taking my new Ebel Discovery on its first desk-diving outing.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

After wearing this for short stretches over the last few days, the strap is less stiff and feels great on the wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jadg said:


> First day back at the office, taking my new Ebel Discovery on its first desk-diving outing.
> 
> View attachment 14780763


Looks great. I'm glad you are enjoying it! Sharply dressed too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Finally gave the Ulysse Nardin and Eterna a rest.

Rick "almost too pretty" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive been having fun with my new Ebel Discovery diver, trying on various nato straps. The winners for looks and comfort are the green/gold and the orange/grey/black striped. The orange matches the Discovery lettering nicely.

Wearing the green/gold today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the weekend off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

I owned a 1911 Discovery chronograph with black dial. It was an awesome watch. I regret selling it.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR Cal 139 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Because they're too busy talking about Rado.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

pickle puss said:


> Because they're too busy talking about Rado.


Yeah, right...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Classic 100..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

To start off the work day..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia chrono for Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Sunday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the work week off w/ a Large Date..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E on rubber strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey team,

Where are you guys finding your Ebels? Aside from Chrono24, there really isn't anywhere I can find to buy them. Limited listings on Ebay, hardly any on WUS.

Anyone have experience with the below models? Having trouble finding real world pics and seriously thinking of buying sight unseen and having shipped downunder.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

skorN83 said:


> Hey team,
> 
> Where are you guys finding your Ebels? Aside from Chrono24, there really isn't anywhere I can find to buy them. Limited listings on Ebay, hardly any on WUS.


I've seen them in two places so far. A couple preowned examples at a multi-brand AD (who doesn't sell Ebel new), and at a Movado store at the outlet mall.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

skorN83 said:


> Hey team,
> 
> Where are you guys finding your Ebels? Aside from Chrono24, there really isn't anywhere I can find to buy them. Limited listings on Ebay, hardly any on WUS.
> 
> ...


Mine come mainly preowned from the 'bay..I've had excellent luck to date..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Man that chronosport on the thin wave bracelet someone posted a while back is seared into my mind. I am a big fan of 80s era monolink bracelets (ie Porsche Design Ocean 2000).... I think I have found my next watch!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Hey team,
> 
> Where are you guys finding your Ebels? Aside from Chrono24, there really isn't anywhere I can find to buy them. Limited listings on Ebay, hardly any on WUS.
> 
> ...


The first one is a Classic 1120F55 (in steel and gold) and I bought mine at a Movado Company Store. The other three are current Wave models available from an AD and sometimes from a Movado Company Store.

Topper is an Ebel AD last I knew, but the ADs can hardly compete with the MCS in the USA.










The one-piece case bears the BC mark of Blum & Cie., which dates back to the 30's. It's the only Ebel in my collection with it, and I'd love to know the significance.










Rick "very nice and unusual for these days" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Le Carree









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For 'Hump' Day at work..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery, still loving this combo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 'Classic Wave' to start off the day..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> A 'Classic Wave' to start off the day..
> View attachment 14865977


Nice! I don't think I've seen this gold Wave before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon Regulator









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton for Valentines Day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)

Trying out the rubber strap on my new Ebel Discovery.


----------



## yourwatch617 (Nov 12, 2019)

Never heard of it....


----------



## olandese (May 17, 2010)

My Ebel Voyager GMT Automatic























Purchased it few years ago in perfect condition, but with pretty worn out strap.
















First of all serviced the movement (it was in a perfect condition) and dyed the strap by Tarrago leather paint. At the beginning the result was nice, but soon the covering started to crack.
Luckily found the new bicolor bracelet for this model, and now have almost vintage and charming watch in in almost original condition. Really love it!


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

I really like these 1911 Discoverys.












. The bands are amazingly comfortable.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I love chronographs and there are some fantastic lookers in this thread. Clearly, I need to do more research.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel chrono for the work day..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery diver on black Nato. I'm still having fun trying this watch on different straps. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia chrono on rubber strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

White Ebel in this sunny day (picture from last summer though). Happy weekend!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery 750 day/date with Valjoux 7750 movement. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Guys, we are approaching February 29 in a leap year. There is only one watch to wear.









Rick "whose Ulysse Nardin is getting a break" Denney


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

I love that's there's a 9-page, four year old thread about a brand no one discusses!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree with Rick, there can only be one watch for Leap Day. Ebel perpetual calendar. My phone photo skills aren't good enough but the date shows 29 and the month shows February in a leap year. At midnight it will automatically click over to March 1.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I was looking for members posting photos of perpetual calendar watches for February 29. Those BTRs certainly do the trick. Thanks guys!


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

WTSP said:


> I was looking for members posting photos of perpetual calendar watches for February 29. Those BTRs certainly do the trick. Thanks guys!


This is my favorite (not mine unfortunately though).


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Again, not mine. Pic by EBEL from the archives.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Forgot to make a photo yesterday, so on my flight to Chicago today played with my phone. The hands are visible in the same light that reflects off the crystal. The transition from February 29 to March 1 was not instantaneous. First, the date changed. Then, the day, followed by the month. Or something like that. It took long enough to ensure that I wasn't watching when anything actually moved.










Rick "time to run some Ebels through the rotation" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Nice to see that you get to enjoy the leap year feature for a whole year by observing the month indicator in the "Leap Year" zone for twelve months.

If I were to spring for an Ebel perpetual calendar it would probably be for one of the Senior 1911 models. I feel that the size of the BTRs is best for sportier designs. PCs strike me as an exercise in classic complications rather than sport. At the right price and given the opportunity I might still go for the BTR though.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Nice to see that you get to enjoy the leap year feature for a whole year by observing the month indicator in the "Leap Year" zone for twelve months.
> 
> If I were to spring for an Ebel perpetual calendar it would probably be for one of the Senior 1911 models. I feel that the size of the BTRs is best for sportier designs. PCs strike me as an exercise in classic complications rather than sport. At the right price and given the opportunity I might still go for the BTR though.


Price and opportunity were definitely the motivating factor.

Even better than the caliber 288 in the 1911 Senior (and BTR) is the caliber 136, which I think actually did appear well into the caliber 137 period, such that it was still listed in the 1998 catalog.

The 136 is the same Dubois-Depraz module mounted on a Zenith El Primero, of course, and first made its appearance in 1984 or so. The reference number to look for is x136901, where x is 1 (steel and gold), 8 (yellow gold) or 9 (steel).

But it's still a sport watch.

Rick "who can't post some catalog pics later in the week" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Le Modulor on blue sharkskin strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Le Modulor on blue sharkskin strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the nicest Le Modulors that I've seen..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> One of the nicest Le Modulors that I've seen..


Rick "agreed" Denney


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

WWII70 said:


> Le Modulor on blue sharkskin strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

BTR chrono for me today, too. Caliber 139.










Rick "it's been a while" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> One of the nicest Le Modulors that I've seen..





Rdenney said:


> Rick "agreed" Denney





daveswordfish said:


> That's sweet!


Thanks all. The Le Modulor was one of the first Ebels made with the new cal 137 movement back in 1995 using their then-current 40mm case. Halfway between dress and sporty, Le Modulors have lovely details in the dial design. I like this blue tone dial and the blue sharkskin strap compliments well.

Thunder has several Le Modulors that outshine this one. Hint - it would be great to see a photo of all your Le Modulors together!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Going big today! Tekton cal 137









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

In New Jersey, one mile from MGI headquarters in Paramus. Wearing my 139 in recognition.










Rick "drove by the mother ship last night" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> In New Jersey, one mile from MGI headquarters in Paramus. Wearing my 139 in recognition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wearing my cal 139 today.









Rick, did yours come on the bracelet? Mine had a black alligator strap but I switched it out for the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I love the 139 on a rubber strap. I should never have sold mine.

Do either of you know why Ebel has changed the finishing on its chronograph clutch arms? They used to bevel and angle them. Now all the second hand models seems to have unfinished parts like they were swapped out.

Downgrading movement finishing, what's with the chronograph clutch arms on Ebel BTRs?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=5063691&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Mine came on alligator, which I moved to my other BTR. The other one has the black rubber bezel which looks better on a black strap-it came with a rubber strap that I have put in storage as a backup. I bought the bracelet brand new from MGI.

I've never found any correlation with anything related to the extra finishing on a few of the clutch arms. Ebel bought that part along with about 40 others from Lemania, and assembled the movements themselves. All of the earlier models with the typical Lemania rotor seem to have the plain clutch arm, as one can just see in this E-type, looking through the gap in the rotor.










After Lemania was bought by Swatch and turned into Manufacture Breguet, Ebel bought a five-year supply of parts. Under MGI, they contracted with Dubois-Depraz to make those parts. I thought for a while that DD had finished the clutch arm more fully, but I've found many counter examples. My 137 BTR (which you pictured above) has it, as does my cal. 288 perpetual calendar chronograph (below). But my 139 doesn't have it. So, I just don't know.










Rick "we should try to list movement serial numbers for all our 137-family movements to search for trends" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Back when I first started looking at BTRs about six or seven years ago all of the models being sold online had finished clutch arms. I believe this was after Ebel had stopped manufacturing them. Gradually over the years I noticed that more and more watches with the unfinished clutch arms started to appear in the aftermarket. At this point it seems like the majority. 

The BTR 139 I owned had the finished part. I often regret having sold it, but as I notice that most of the ones on sale feature this unfinished part I don’t feel as compelled to buy one again. There was something about that one beveled and angled part that raised the quality of the piece into the high end realm. If I were to own one today, I’d want to make sure that it wasn’t swapped out during servicing, assuming that’s what they’re doing, which is part of the reason I haven’t gone out and gotten one. 

In the end I should probably just be satisfied with my 1911 Senior chrono with the 134.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

When I had my BTR 137 serviced, I requested that they not swap the movement, ostensibly because I had the COSC certificate. They honored that and sent it to Switzerland. It took three months, but I didn’t mind. 

Rick “so far reasonably impressed with MGI Service” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Le Carree









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR chrono. Titanium case, carbon fiber dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

molarface said:


> Ebel makes a good watch that I find dull looking. Not ugly, just not something that grabs me. And I suspect does not grab many others.
> 
> And then there is this......
> I believe that when hearing the word "Ebel" most of us picture the hideous 'Wave' bracelet. Maybe it was cool when disco was king but a lot has changed in the last 30 years and Ebel has clung to that like Rolex to the jubilee or Omega to the Speedy Pro. Problem is, those things deserve to be iconic - the wave does not. TAG dumped the horrid link bracelet, Ebel should take note.


Actually, that 'wave' bracelet was one of the most comfortable ones I've ever worn, and I've owned over a half-dozen Sportwaves with this bracelet. Some of us still miss those disco years 









































Ebel was one of those brands that some jewelers that sold Seiko, Casio, and Movado as their main lines used as their 'top' brand, similar to Baume & Mercier. You rarely saw them in stores devoted to the high-end brands.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Le Carree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ebel.

It's either "Le carré" as in "The square" or "La carrée" as in "The square watch", "watch" being a feminine noun and "square" being a masculine noun in French. I expect that "La Carrée" is the right spelling, with the C being upper case to denote that this is a proper noun designating the name of the watch.

Sorry, force of habit.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Nice Ebel.
> 
> It's either "Le carré" as in "The square" or "La carrée" as in "The square watch", "watch" being a feminine noun and "square" being a masculine noun in French. I expect that "La Carrée" is the right spelling, with the C being upper case to denote that this is a proper noun designating the name of the watch.
> 
> Sorry, force of habit.


I think you're right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

We had tickets for a show and made dinner reservations beforehand. Well the show is canceled but we are laughing in the face of COVID-19 and going out for dinner anyway. 
I'm wearing a watch my wife gave me several years ago and one of the few she recognizes or comments on. Classic Hexagon GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono to keep me company today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Wow, looks like your Ebel collection is second only to Rick’s !


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Wow, looks like your Ebel collection is second only to Rick's !


Nah-Rory left me behind a while ago.

Rick "liking the look of some of the current models" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

That sounds impressive! My current Ebel collection is sorely lacking after a few sales. I like to think that I have their essential model.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

My gym is closed, so I'm going for early morning walks before working at home. Wearing my Regulator, just back from a spa trip to Movado.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

EBEL mentioned.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Federico has said some very derogatory things about Ebel’s 1911 models in the past. I suppose that does count as talking about Ebel.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

He also misses what really happened with the loss of the family ownership (and the brilliant leadership that had provided for 23 years before that loss). That was when Ebel stopped innovating, at least until MGI took over. He missed that every one of Ebel's quartz movements were manufacture movements in the last century. He missed that the designs produced by Ebel under Movado ownership were innovative without abandoning Ebel's design language. He missed that Ebel made most Cartier watches and all Cartier quartz movements from the 70's to the 90's. He missed that the peak was the 80's, when Ebel almost single-handedly made a market for expensive quartz watches. He missed a lot.

But he was still fundamentally right. Ebel is indeed but a shadow of its "formal" [sic] self.

He also got right that Ebel quality was always superb, and lately diminished (though not because they still make quartz watches, as he opined, which they never stopped doing) but still excellent.

Rick "a little research, please" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E cal 137 chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> EBEL mentioned.


"Mainly purchased by older men .... who remember the heyday of Ebel"

He has a point!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For the work day..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> "Mainly purchased by older men .... who remember the heyday of Ebel"
> 
> He has a point!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that what he says in the video? I'm in my thirties and have an affinity for the brand, of that means anything. Also, I got the impression that Ebel does fairly well with ladies models.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

"Ladies' watches are liked only by 90-year old women"?

Yeah right... my wife is 37 and I bet my left testicle she's quite a lot hotter than Federico's woman. Haha.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

To end the work week..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa. One of my few three handers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello again, Ebel crew! Sorry I've been absent for awhile.

My Type E is currently in for warranty repair (the date kept clicking over too soon) and, while it's there, I'm having the plastic bezel pieces replaced with steel as to better match the bracelet.

Here's how it was...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Saw an Ebel clock on a NYC street while browsing around in Apple Maps' version of street view:


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

IAvictorinox said:


> Hello again, Ebel crew! Sorry I've been absent for awhile.
> 
> My Type E is currently in for warranty repair (the date kept clicking over too soon) and, while it's there, I'm having the plastic bezel pieces replaced with steel as to better match the bracelet.
> 
> ...


The rubber or plastic insert is very odd. It suggests this watch once rode on a rubber strap. I have Type Es on both steel and rubber; the insert matches the strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

WWII70 said:


> The rubber or plastic insert is very odd. It suggests this watch once rode on a rubber strap. I have Type Es on both steel and rubber; the insert matches the strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good point. This one had a rubber strap and rubber crown. The previous owner bought the bracelet and lost the rubber crown. When I sent it in for an overhaul, I had them put on a steel crown and I wore it for a year on the rubber strap. Now I'll try it on steel for awhile and put the strap on the quartz Type E I just picked up (a repurchase after I regretted selling my previous one-I have the Type E bug and the chrono is in my sights!).

Here's another "before" wristshot and I'll post the "after" when it comes back.


----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

My guess:

Because this is 2020 not 1983. I had to Google Ebel to know what one even looks like, and upon doing so I saw a pic of one that reminded me that Ebel watches, especially the ones with diamonds around the dial, were all the rage among well-heeled DC ingénues and female professionals in the early to mid 1980s.
Because people who aren't of a certain age and/or who aren't into watches haven't heard of Ebel.


----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

BarracksSi said:


> Saw an Ebel clock on a NYC street while browsing around in Apple Maps' version of street view:
> View attachment 14966765


Oh, wow. Another "porthole" watch. Well, that's a clock, but I presume it looks like their watches.


----------



## nneemmoo (Aug 11, 2013)

It used to be super hot topic 8-10 years ago, not sure what happened.
I really like some of their classic model though, great craftsmanship!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MDNoobie said:


> Oh, wow. Another "porthole" watch. Well, that's a clock, but I presume it looks like their watches.


I think I saw a couple at the Movado shop in Leesburg that looked like this (it's where RDenney gets his Ebels, I believe).


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior with Cal 331 G-P movement.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

MDNoobie said:


> My guess:
> 
> Because this is 2020 not 1983. I had to Google Ebel to know what one even looks like, and upon doing so I saw a pic of one that reminded me that Ebel watches, especially the ones with diamonds around the dial, were all the rage among well-heeled DC ingénues and female professionals in the early to mid 1980s.
> Because people who aren't of a certain age and/or who aren't into watches haven't heard of Ebel.


What brand do you collect?

Rick "curious" Denney


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> What brand do you collect?
> 
> Rick "curious" Denney


Like it matters...?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel 1960's vintage three hander









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> What brand do you collect?
> 
> Rick "curious" Denney


AP


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Voyager Worldtimer. I wish Ebel would update this in a larger size e.g. 41 or 42 mm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Voyager Worldtimer. I wish Ebel would update this in a larger size e.g. 41 or 42 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true. It's a strong design that I think could be refreshed with a later size. Also world timers are always useful. I've been looking to acquire one of these used but haven't bought yet.


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR CAL 139









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

Next subject


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> 1911 BTR CAL 139
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me, too.










Rick "been wearing it for a week" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia. A great weekend watch. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike13lol (Nov 13, 2017)

Think they died out a few decades ago.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Really, I was selling them 13 years ago and they seemed to be doing fairly well.


Ike13lol said:


> Think they died out a few decades ago.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I always look forward to this coming up in the rotation. Discovery 750 chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I had an itch to wear my Tarawa out of rotation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 cal 080 Lemania movement 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Are you sure it's not an 8810?


WWII70 said:


> 1911 cal 080 Lemania movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

Quarantine has turned me into a one-watch guy. #quarantinequartz (?) #quartzantine (?)


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR GMT


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Are you sure it's not an 8810?


Indeed it is but Ebel gave it their own reference number 080. Rick did an excellent write up on Ebel's use of this movement https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incom...ial-lemania-8810-a-967753.html#/topics/967753

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Unfortunately the links to that tear-down article about the 8810 in an Ebel Lichine are stale. I'll find the thread about testing this movement on a timegrapher, which had pics.

Edit: Here's the thread but I misremembered about the pics, which it doesn't have.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/get-timegrapher-995608.html

Rick "who needs to get it serviced" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rick
My wife would go nuts if I had a setup like this 








She already thinks I'm crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A chrono to start the work day, even if I'm working from the casa..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

For this evening's full moon, the super pink moon. 1911 BTR perpetual calendar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Le Modulor blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Back to the 139. I'm wearing bracelets right now, or rubber straps, and only watches reliably water resistant to allow washing in soapy water.

I've worn this watch like a beater for the last couple of weeks, while doing a remodeling project on my house (which I suddenly have time to complete). Unscathed. These are not just show horses.

Rick "who has wiped this one down with anti-viral wipes several times" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Snow here today. Type E, rubber version 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my end of the work week off w/ Ebel's 'Wink & A Smile'.. 








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

New Wave.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

La Carree


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koltoroc (Mar 29, 2015)

Since here are all the Ebel people ... I am currently thinking of purchasing an Ebel 1911 Chronograph, the El Primero version, however, I have two questions I could not findthe answer to in the net and was hoping getting some help here.
1. Servicing: where would you get this watch serviced? Would Ebel still do it? Or Zenith? Or would I need to find a watchmaker that services El Primeros?
2. I'm not a big fan of bracelets and would like to switch it to a leather strap, however, the proprietary lug system makes it hard to find fitting straps. On the Ebel website there is nothing for this watch and so far I did not get an answer to an email I sent. On ebay I find mostly used ones or with missing information. anyone has a source or an idea? Or a strapmaker that could fitting straps?

Oh, and an additional one: while this is an older watch, so water resistance is kinda a moot point, what was it originally and you think it could be restored to that?

Many thanks in advance guys.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

koltoroc said:


> Since here are all the Ebel people ... I am currently thinking of purchasing an Ebel 1911 Chronograph, the El Primero version, however, I have two questions I could not findthe answer to in the net and was hoping getting some help here.
> 1. Servicing: where would you get this watch serviced? Would Ebel still do it? Or Zenith? Or would I need to find a watchmaker that services El Primeros?
> 2. I'm not a big fan of bracelets and would like to switch it to a leather strap, however, the proprietary lug system makes it hard to find fitting straps. On the Ebel website there is nothing for this watch and so far I did not get an answer to an email I sent. On ebay I find mostly used ones or with missing information. anyone has a source or an idea? Or a strapmaker that could fitting straps?
> 
> ...


I've got an Ebel senior chronograph, though I haven't gotten it serviced yet. I've contacted Movado before and they have responded within 24 hours confirming that they are able to service this model. COVID-19 may be affecting response times currently.

Unless you know an independent watchmaker who definitely has all the required knowledge and equipment, I would send any El Primero based models to their respective authorized service centres as they require specialized lubricants.

My local Ebel and Movado ADs tell me that they are able to source 3514CH straps. I think they're still in production. I've seen some independent strap makers produce Ebel straps, but you need to supply them with a used strap from which they will extract the inner section at the top where the screws are inserted. Some watchmakers will drill the inside of the lungs to allow a standard strap with pin bars to be used, but that's a travesty which should be avoided.

No idea concerning water resistance, sorry.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The cal 134 chronographs use a snap-back case rated at 50m. It’s a superbly made case (Ebel owned its own case factory at the time) and I would be very surprised if that water resistance would be unattainable with fresh gaskets. 

And that’s why you send it to MGI Service. They will probably send it to Switzerland for service, because I doubt they have service movements in stock (and you can ask them not to replace the movement in any case). Their flat rate probably doesn’t apply, but it may not be more expensive even so. Their service includes new gaskets and pressure testing as a matter of routine. 

My experience with MGI Service has been positive. They are good about keeping me informed (via their web site), and the BTR I asked them to send to Switzerland was back in my hands within three months. (If they can replace the movement in New Jersey, it’s more like three weeks). They won’t be cheap, but then neither is Zenith’s service. 

They have also told me they should always be able to supply straps, because they can still be made. Bracelets, not so much. 

Rick “but has not confirmed personally their ability to service cal 134 watches” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon regulator.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Love this one!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. Discovery diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E on rubber 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery diver on grey nato for a family walk and take out pizza.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "been wearing this for three weeks-what's great watch" Denney


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

JP. said:


>


Beautiful watch!

I read your blog and you mention it wears smaller than it's 44.5mm diameter. Can I ask what the lug to lug length is? I'm seriously considering picking one up for my just under 7.25" wrist.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

catlike said:


> Beautiful watch!
> 
> I read your blog and you mention it wears smaller than it's 44.5mm diameter. Can I ask what the lug to lug length is? I'm seriously considering picking one up for my just under 7.25" wrist.


Isn't that 44.5mm just that lug to lug length? Hmm...

Trust me, it wears just fine on any wrist over '7. The case shape and only 13mm thickness makes it wear smaller than its ETA-counterparts of same size.

PS: I found a pic of the black version on very, very small wrist from the Google image search.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

JP. said:


> Isn't that 44.5mm just that lug to lug length? Hmm...
> 
> Trust me, it wears just fine on any wrist over '7. The case shape and only 13mm thickness makes it wear smaller than its ETA-counterparts of same size.
> 
> PS: I found a pic of the black version on very, very small wrist from the Google image search.


Kiitos! I found a video that specifies a 48.5mm end of lug to end of lug measurement which complies with my self imposed 49mm limit.....unless the lug curvature is very pronounced.

I've been looking for a black dial chronograph to add to my only other chrono - a white/silver dial Speedy Broad Arrow 1957 but it seems that I keep preferring the lighter dials in nearly everything I've looked at.

I'm looking at a couple of options now.....


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Discovery. Another strap for another long walk. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

@catlike: This video might help too.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

catlike said:


> Kiitos! I found a video that specifies a 48.5mm end of lug to end of lug measurement which complies with my self imposed 49mm limit.....unless the lug curvature is very pronounced.
> 
> I've been looking for a black dial chronograph to add to my only other chrono - a white/silver dial Speedy Broad Arrow 1957 but it seems that I keep preferring the lighter dials in nearly everything I've looked at.
> 
> I'm looking at a couple of options now.....


The BTR case really has integral bracelet and strap connections, and not conventional lugs. The bracelet is held in place with screws in the back-Ebel's standard method from 1978 until just a few years ago.




























So, the case is barely taller than its width. Even the 48mm Tekton is surprisingly wearable.










Of course, I have nearly 8" wrists, so the BTR for me is "normal".

Rick "who has three watches in BTR cases plus a Tekton" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sport Classic aka Chronosport.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

jlondono77 said:


> Love this one!
> 
> View attachment 15038611


That is a beauty! I haven't seen those hands before on an Ebel. Is this quartz or mechanical?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Quartz Movement.



WWII70 said:


> That is a beauty! I haven't seen those hands before on an Ebel. Is this quartz or mechanical?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquatica diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR chrono. Titanium case, Kevlar strap and carbon fiber dial. A funky watch that runs consistently at less than -1 sec/day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon GMT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

La Carree.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_714 (Jun 27, 2017)

Here is mine again, just updated with the OEM rubber strap for the summer


----------



## RickS72 (Jul 11, 2011)

My Ebel Brasilia dress watch


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

RickS72 said:


> My Ebel Brasilia dress watch
> 
> View attachment 15072993


Beautiful gold model! Quartz or automatic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

michael_714 said:


> Here is mine again, just updated with the OEM rubber strap for the summer





DaleEArnold said:


>


I love these old 35mm Discovery models, especially the skeleton hands. I have the Voyager Worldtimer version. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Beautiful gold model! Quartz or automatic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it says "Automatic" right on the dial 

The Brasilia has a great watch shape for gold, and it looks stunning with the brown strap.

For me today, the Tekton cal. 137:










Rick "who doesn't have an all-gold Ebel" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

One more.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Well, it says "Automatic" right on the dial
> 
> Rick "who doesn't have an all-gold Ebel" Denney


My bad  I should have paid closer attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Voyager Worldtimer. Essentially a variant on the old 35mm Discovery diver, including screw down crown and 200M WR. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Svail (Sep 26, 2013)

Great watch that’s been enjoyed because how different the dial looks compared to other chronos. 
It’s for sale if anyone is interested, just not getting wrist time


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The first picture I took was rejected by Tapatalk as being an adult picture. LOL!

Rick "the coolestwatch of the 80's" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> The first picture I took was rejected by Tapatalk as being an adult picture. LOL!
> 
> Rick "the coolestwatch of the 80's" Denney


That watch is so sexy it might qualify as an adult picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior with small seconds 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery 750 day/date chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> 1911 Senior with small seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GP movement. Don't have one of those in my collection.

Rick "whose Senior from that era has a Lemania 8810" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono. Early model with the in-house cal 137 movement 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> GP movement. Don't have one of those in my collection.
> 
> Rick "whose Senior from that era has a Lemania 8810" Denney


I picked this up in 2015. I just got laid off and spent a lot of time on the phone with Movado working out what they had. I recall I bought 9 watches including a Chronosport in a 3 month period.

I also have a Lemania Senior but only the GP has the small seconds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> 1911 chrono. Early model with the in-house cal 137 movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that early. It has the elongated logo that appeared under LVMH, so no earlier than 2000's. I'll see if I can find it in the catalogs.

Rick "who has catalogs from 1998 and 2003" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> I picked this up in 2015. I just got laid off and spent a lot of time on the phone with Movado working out what they had. I recall I bought 9 watches including a Chronosport in a 3 month period.
> 
> I also have a Lemania Senior but only the GP has the small seconds.
> 
> ...


I really like the cream coloured dials on those models. Best of the GP/Ebels in my opinion.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Seems to be everybody's favourite at the moment. BTR cal 139









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

For WTSP. 1911 Senior with cream dial. I like the way the rhodium-plated markers catch the light at different angles.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Still enjoying my IT watch of the 80's.










Rick "a must for any Ebel collector" Denney


----------



## jbz1973 (Jan 11, 2014)

I love mine









Wish I could find a rubber strap for it

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

jbz1973 said:


> I love mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a BTR 1911 chrono on rubber and I would happily have traded it for your bracelet. You won't find the rubber strap anywhere near as comfortable as the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 with Lemania movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

This is one of the nicest Ebels I've seen - love the combo of classic and contemporary design. Can you tell me any more about it? Does it have a display back? If so, I'd love to see what the movement looks like.



WWII70 said:


> 1911 with Lemania movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks to this thread my newest acquisition has arrived b-)









The bracelet only has one so-called half link or sizing link that is actually a couple of mm smaller than the full ones, having two of these and removing a full link should make it a perfect fit. I found one on eBay in the USA so it will be a couple of weeks before I get it.

Thanks fellow Ebel owners :-!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

catlike said:


> Thanks to this thread my newest acquisition has arrived b-)
> 
> View attachment 15098683
> 
> ...


That watch is the cat's meow..congrats!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day of w/ a LaCaree..






..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Full moon fever. BTR 1911 perpetual calendar.
 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

catlike said:


> Thanks to this thread my newest acquisition has arrived b-)
> 
> View attachment 15098683
> 
> ...


Congratulations! This is beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

WWII70 said:


> Congratulations! This is beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm closing in fast on your 19...is it? ;-)


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

catlike said:


> Thanks to this thread my newest acquisition has arrived b-)
> 
> View attachment 15098683
> 
> ...


Just beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

John Price said:


> This is one of the nicest Ebels I've seen - love the combo of classic and contemporary design. Can you tell me any more about it? Does it have a display back? If so, I'd love to see what the movement looks like.


Thanks, this is a lovely watch and one of my favorites. The 1911 series is very diverse with several movements including the in house cal 137 and descendants.

This particular sub-series is unique in having the sword hands. They were available with black, white, blue and silver dials with either plain markers or Roman numerals and, according to the Movado website, came on a bracelet or denim strap (brown or black) but not a leather strap. I have never seen an Ebel denim strap. I think it would be a cool look but not for this watch!

It also has a Lemania movement which is only found in this and the 1911 Seniors. It does not have a display caseback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon, an Ebel..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon, an Ebel..
> View attachment 15103453


I love this gold Le Modulor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> I love this gold Le Modulor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel the same about your Perp..


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Day 4 for the newbie:


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the brand very well established 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

@catlike: Congrats for the new one!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to another week of lockdown. BTR GMT

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the dial on this one!



Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon, an Ebel..
> View attachment 15103453


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm curious, for those with Ebel proprietary leather or rubber straps on their watches.....is there still a source for these or a place that makes them?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

MGI Service is the source for straps. Ebel still exists, after all. 

Rick “who has never had to replace a strap, however” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ebel from the '80's..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

catlike said:


> I'm curious, for those with Ebel proprietary leather or rubber straps on their watches.....is there still a source for these or a place that makes them?


My local Ebel AD was able to sell me a rubber strap for my BTR 139 about five years ago.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

catlike said:


> I'm curious, for those with Ebel proprietary leather or rubber straps on their watches.....is there still a source for these or a place that makes them?





Rdenney said:


> MGI Service is the source for straps. Ebel still exists, after all.


OK, thanks. I figured out that this was the Movado Group site. I might pull the trigger in the future on another model suited to a strap and was wondering where to go to source a new one if I did.



WTSP said:


> My local Ebel AD was able to sell me a rubber strap for my BTR 139 about five years ago.


Unfortunately, I doubt that there is an AD in the whole country for Ebel - just another brand in a long list that isn't supported in Australia. The Ebel website indicates a local AD that I have been into numerous times and have never seen an Ebel watch there, in fact their website doesn't even list it as one of their brands.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Ebel’s ADs have struggled, to be sure, for many reasons. But it might be worth a late night (your time) call to MGI Service in Paramus, New Jersey. I’ve had better luck by phone than by email, but on the phone they’ve been great. 

Rick “at least to find out a procedure to follow” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lots of curvy goodness. Tarawa small seconds. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

My favorite three watches in constant rotation.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> My favorite three watches in constant rotation.


Lovely collection, especially the Ebel of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

To start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

To start the day off..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "warm today, for once" Denney


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Double Post!


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

I've never owned an Ebel, but I'll throw in my two cents anyway! I have owned many Concords, which is a brand also owned by Movado. I am not surprised that they bought Ebel, as I see a lot of similarities between Ebel and Concord. Throughout the eighties, I'd say that both these brands dominated the luxury Swiss Quartz segment and seemed to be leading most of the older, more established Swiss brands. Ebel did it with movements from Frederic Piguet and later their own in-house ones, and Concord with ETA movements. Of the older Swiss brands, I'd say that Baume Mercier was also a major competitor of that era, which also used ETA movements. BM seems to have done better than them lately.

My thought is that both Ebel and Concord are forever associated with the relatively expensive luxury quartz watches of the eighties and nineties, which pretty much died out with the resurgence of luxury Swiss mechanicals. Both brands tried to re-launch using automatics, but still at prices putting them into greater competition with more mainstream brands. Then they decided to go ultra luxury, as 10K+ boutique brands (Ebel BTR and Concord C1) and it didn't work. But they sure were nice watches at 75% off! I wouldn't mind picking up a Nice BTR cheap! I think that the big Ebel and Concord Ultra Lux Chronos were maybe a bit off target for their clientele, and the heavily stylized look maybe put new customers off that might prefer more functional looking chronos. On the regular models, I always preferred Concords to the Ebel waves. The new Concord Mariner I have is one of my favorites, and looks kinda like a Vacheron Overseas. I'm not much of a Chrono guy, but the in-house movement of the Ebel (Re-worked Lemania) had more Cache than the ETA 7750 used in the C1. The C1 might have done better had they used that re-branded Ebel movement. I think they considered that, but decided the ETA would be faster to develop. I think that with the right promotion and distribution, Concord and Ebel could do much better today. But, it seems they sold the rights and the workshops to their in-house Chronograph to Ulysses Nardin. Looks like both Concord and Ebel pretty much only sell direct at list on their website, and in the Movado outlet stores. I don't think that Movado got any factories as part of the deal, but that could have given them a lot of capability and more respect as a manufacture that could have been shared across all their brands.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending the work week w/..


----------



## Wujutiger (Jan 25, 2020)

I am now into vintage. Love the brand and history. Looking to me a purchase soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Dan Finch said:


> I've never owned an Ebel, but I'll throw in my two cents anyway! I have owned many Concords, which is a brand also owned by Movado. I am not surprised that they bought Ebel, as I see a lot of similarities between Ebel and Concord. Throughout the eighties, I'd say that both these brands dominated the luxury Swiss Quartz segment and seemed to be leading most of the older, more established Swiss brands. Ebel did it with movements from Frederic Piguet and later their own in-house ones, and Concord with ETA movements. Of the older Swiss brands, I'd say that Baume Mercier was also a major competitor of that era, which also used ETA movements. BM seems to have done better than them lately.
> 
> My thought is that both Ebel and Concord are forever associated with the relatively expensive luxury quartz watches of the eighties and nineties, which pretty much died out with the resurgence of luxury Swiss mechanicals. Both brands tried to re-launch using automatics, but still at prices putting them into greater competition with more mainstream brands. Then they decided to go ultra luxury, as 10K+ boutique brands (Ebel BTR and Concord C1) and it didn't work. But they sure were nice watches at 75% off! I wouldn't mind picking up a Nice BTR cheap! I think that the big Ebel and Concord Ultra Lux Chronos were maybe a bit off target for their clientele, and the heavily stylized look maybe put new customers off that might prefer more functional looking chronos. On the regular models, I always preferred Concords to the Ebel waves. The new Concord Mariner I have is one of my favorites, and looks kinda like a Vacheron Overseas. I think that with the right promotion and distribution, Concord and Ebel could do much better. But they look like they pretty much only sell direct at list on their website, and in the Movado outlet stores. I don't think that Movado got any factories as part of the deal, but that could have given them a lot of capability and more respect as a manufacture that could have been shared across all their brands.


So Ebel has sourced from Lemania/Longines for the 060, Girard Perregaux for the 330, Lemania and Seiko for the 137, Zenith for the 134, Fredric Piguet for the 66, 81 and 97, ETA for a whole bunch of calibers. Am I forgetting any of the non-ETA sources?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Dan, Ebel's factories were gone by the late 90's (mostly to Cartier, I think), even before LVMH bought them. Ebel still had their main office and assembly shop (?) on the Rue de la Paix in La Chaux-de-Fonds (which they left in 2013 to move into the new corporate digs for MGI Luxury Group SA in Biel/Bienne), but CEC and CEC2, where they made cases and quartz movements, were gone. Sowind (GP and JeanRichard) are in the old CEC building now.

I don't think MGI got any factories, and they use a network of contractors, in the Swiss etablissage tradition.

New HQ (Biel/Bienne, since 2013):









New Service Shops (Factory One in Biel/Bienne, since 2013):









Rick "can't find this photo of Ebel's old HQ at the moment" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> So Ebel has sourced from Lemania/Longines for the 060, Girard Perregaux for the 330, Lemania and Seiko for the 137, Zenith for the 134, Fredric Piguet for the 66, 81 and 97, ETA for a whole bunch of calibers. Am I forgetting any of the non-ETA sources?


Yes-they used movements from Kelek, Technotime, and others, too. I'll look up the complete list in a little while.

Rick "and remembering A. Schild in the old days" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

By the way, BTR models were generally under $10K, down to around $7K. Tektons were more by maybe a thousand, not counting special models that were more. But other models were in the low-mid four figures.

Concord C1's were around $10K for three-hand models (like my Big Date). But the immediately previous flagship model, the Saratoga 20th Anniversary Dual Time Chronograph, was priced at $6600 in steel, which was a bargain for that watch.










Rick "but this is an Ebel thread" Denney


----------



## JULIOCESARMORDAN (Jul 11, 2018)

This brand produces nice watches and from a long time enough to be consolitated, but very associated to make up and things like that.


----------



## JULIOCESARMORDAN (Jul 11, 2018)

They have expensive model, more than Tissot or other medium brand, but just don't like too much. I've had only one in my life.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> So Ebel has sourced from Lemania/Longines for the 060, Girard Perregaux for the 330, Lemania and Seiko for the 137, Zenith for the 134, Fredric Piguet for the 66, 81 and 97, ETA for a whole bunch of calibers. Am I forgetting any of the non-ETA sources?


I don't think seiko had any hand in the 137 movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Design cues remind me of my Bertolucci










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, it sure does!


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

I've just never had one.


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

I just happened to have a shot of the old Ebel HQ! Movado didn't get it, but they did inherit a cool nearby LeCorbusier Villa La Turque when they bought Ebel. They use it for launch parties, etc. Movado's Grinburg family have always been big patrons of the arts.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. Discovery diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Classic Wave..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> I don't think seiko had any hand in the 137 movement
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, and I forgot where I originally read this, but my impression was that Ebel licensed the "magic lever" winding system and added it to the Lemania 1340. I'm glad to be corrected if this isn't accurate.

https://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=msg&th=920402&rid=0


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WTSP said:


> I could be wrong, and I forgot where I originally read this, but my impression was that Ebel licensed the "magic lever" winding system and added it to the Lemania 1340. I'm glad to be corrected if this isn't accurate.
> 
> https://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=msg&th=920402&rid=0


Calling Rdenney!!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Calling Rdenney!!!..


I could well be wrong on this. Rick would definitely know the answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> I could well be wrong on this. Rick would definitely know the answer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

After a little more research I think the answer is that the Magic Lever was invented by Seiko in 1969, but there was no collaboration between Seiko or any Swiss manufacturers which have adopted it subsequently. Ebel may have been inspired by Seiko's invention, but there was no explicit exchange.

https://watchesbysjx.com/2019/07/ulysse-nardin-classico-perpetual-ludwig-review.html

https://www.watchprosite.com/breguet/it-s-a-convoluted-evolution/1.290226.1894171/


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I had no idea whether Ebel discussed the use of the magic lever with Seiko, but Seiko’s patent had certainly expired. 

UN bought the 137 (design and specialized staff) from Ebel primarily to avoid losing access to the main plate used in their perpetual. Nouvelle has made that and about 40 other parts for the 137, and Ebel assembled it. When Lemania was bought by Swatch (to get folded into Breguet) in 1999, Ebel bought a five-year supply. When they ran out (about when MGI was introducing the BTR), they hired Dubois Depraz to make those parts. So Lemania had no authority over Ebel’s use of the design, demonstrating what Blum had always said—Ebel bought the IP. 

By the time Breguet starring used a flyback version in the XX, Ebel and Breguet (and Lemania) we’re jointly owned by Investcorp. So Breguet licensed the IP from Ebel, even after going to Swatch. 

It’s all part of the wonderful world of Swiss interlocking ownership. 

But I knew nothing about any interaction with Seiko. 

Rick “but the magic lever idea does not make the movement a Seiko collaboration” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

By the way, to answer a previous post, the 1996 service guide shows movements by Ebel (many quartz models plus the 137), Piguet (quartz and the automatic 951), Kelek (since 2002 known as Breitling Chronometrie), Zenith, Nepro (who did alarms), Lemania (including the big-date module for the Ebel 125 in addition to the 8810 and some parts for the 137), Junghans (quartz), and, of course, ETA. 

After that, they used GP (for the 33x), Technotime (for modules in the 30x series), Ebel (for the 137, 139, 240, and 288, with parts contracted to Lemania and later DD), and ETA. I don’t know of any Sellitas in Ebel watches, but it’s certainly likely.

Concord used everyone, too, but for the C1’s (except the Quantum Gravity) and the Saratoga 20th Anniversary Dual Time Chronograph, they used La Joux Perret. Concord had used Zenith for the Impresario Mecanique line in the late 90’s (all of which were chronometers), but Zenith’s sale to LVMH put a halt to that. 

Movado has used the usual suspects in the modern era, but their automatics are usually (modular for chronographs) ETAs or Sellitas. 

Rick “covering the 1978-present period only” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll probably wear this for a while, starting today.










Rick "easy to keep clean" Denney


----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

Incest is/was rife in the watch industry. We are still talking about nobody talking about Ebel after all these years.

All I know is that I passed up an operchancity to buy an Ebel chronograph with a Zenith El Primero movement and I regret that.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Regulator









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery diver

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a Tarawa..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazefan (May 20, 2020)

You seem to know about the Ebel watches. Could you tell me the approx. age of this watch please?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

A guess without research: 1980. 

Rick “research forthcoming” Denney


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

WWII70 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is striking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

It might help understand his opinion if we know what brand(s) have caught his attention.



BarracksSi said:


> Like it matters...?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

constant change said:


> It might help understand his opinion if we know what brand(s) have caught his attention.


He doesn't have to own a watch as a prerequisite for discussing it.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Dan Finch said:


> I just happened to have a shot of the old Ebel HQ! Movado didn't get it, but they did inherit a cool nearby LeCorbusier Villa La Turque when they bought Ebel. They use it for launch parties, etc. Movado's Grinburg family have always been big patrons of the arts.
> View attachment 15125811
> View attachment 15125845
> View attachment 15125849


Actually, they did get the Ebel HQ on the Rue de la Paix, but moved Ebel out of it in late 2013 when they consolidated MGI Luxury Group SA headquarters in Biel/Bienne. Pierre-Alain Blum made a stink about it in the Chaux-de-Fonds newspaper. They do not still own it. Both of the sites in Biel/Bienne are shown as long-term leases.

The annual report also shows the ownership of an "architecturally significant" building in CdF--the Villa Turque. Ebel bought that building as part of the 75th anniversary celebration in 1986, which is also when they came out with the 1911 line. They restored the building and have maintained it since then. It was part of their overall "architects of time" branding that carried over from that time well into the MGI period.










Rick "who was there a few years ago" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Dazefan said:


> You seem to know about the Ebel watches. Could you tell me the approx. age of this watch please?
> View attachment 15139365
> View attachment 15139367


I don't see the watch in any catalog from 1983 through the 90's. The reference code means: Gold with caliber 81 (a Piguet 8.20, also used in Cartier watches as the Cartier 81--those Cartier watches were probably made by Ebel). The family code (9) means different things in different periods, and in the old system may mean "round", but that's (informed) speculation. By the 90's, the "2" meant "Ladies", but I don't know if that extends back early enough for this watch, and this is probably intended as a man's watch in any case. The last digit was the finish code in the 90's, but the "7" implies diamonds, and this has none, so the code meant something different in earlier times.

So, it's late enough to have a quartz movement, late enough to have bezel screws/pins (in the Panthere tradition, which Ebel was making for Cartier), late enough to have the Ebel logo that Pierre-Alain Blum instituted, but too early for the 1983 and subsequent catalogs, and too early for the coding system used from the middle 80's onward for the last three digits.

Hence my guess of 1980, give or take a couple of years.

Rick "a quality quartz dress watch in the Longines/Concord Delirium/Cartier Panthere style" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Dazefan said:


> You seem to know about the Ebel watches. Could you tell me the approx. age of this watch please?
> View attachment 15139365
> View attachment 15139367


That's really interesting. Look at those bezel screws. It looks like a precursor to the hexagon case which came to define the brand. The Roman numerals and faceted crown also show up in later Ebel models.

Crown example


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

my parents have Ebel watches.

My mom has an older golden one. 
My dad has this one








I think they spent €3000-5000 on them at the time of purchase. It's a nice ladies watch, but that my dad spent at least €3000 on a quartz watch that looks like an oversized ladies watch is a bit cringe to me now. Can't say I'm a fan.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Ebel understands the concept of elegant sport watches (and was one of the brands instrumental in defining the category), and men used to be secure enough in their masculinity that elegance was an enhancement of it rather than a challenge to it. Sadly, that no longer seems to be the case.










Rick "and women don't seem that interested in elegance these days, either" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

john_marston said:


> my parents have Ebel watches.
> 
> My mom has an older golden one.
> My dad has this one
> ...


I'm curious..what is the model # on the back of this Ebel?..and how wide is the case?..could you post a pic of the back of it, please?..thanx, Chuck


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Thunder1 said:


> I'm curious..what is the model # on the back of this Ebel?..and how wide is the case?..could you post a pic of the back of it, please?..thanx, Chuck


1255F51-0225

Don't have my dad here haha, but if you google that ref you'll find other pics. It's 40mm


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. Type E on rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

john_marston said:


> my parents have Ebel watches.
> 
> My mom has an older golden one.
> My dad has this one
> ...


Sir, your parents have great taste. And there is nothing effeminate about a dress watch 40.7mm in diameter (according to one source). I think this one would look great.

I have plenty 40mm and under. My grandfather's 1947 Omega is only 35mm.

Here's my 40mm automatic similar to your dad's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

rxmar23 said:


> That is striking!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's a fun little watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ebel's 'Wink & a Smile' to end the work week..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I received a stack of NATO straps yesterday. Discovery diver today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Ebel's 'Wink & a Smile' to end the work week..
> View attachment 15145045


Love that quirky look. I had the chance to buy the black dial version from MCS in Wrenthan MA. I now wish that I'd bought it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Love that quirky look. I had the chance to buy the black dial version from MCS in Wrenthan MA. I now wish that I'd bought it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is quirky!!..still, they pop up(previously loved) on the 'bay from time to time..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

From a local watch enthusiast meeting. Everyone took their Rolexes and Omegas. I took the Ebel.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

JP. said:


> From a local watch enthusiast meeting. Everyone took their Rolexes and Omegas. I took the Ebel.


Your friends were in good company, then..have a great weekend & stay safe!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> From a local watch enthusiast meeting. Everyone took their Rolexes and Omegas. I took the Ebel.


You set the bar high. I see Sub, Explorer II, Omega PO and something else. What's the blue watch at top?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> You set the bar high. I see Sub, Explorer II, Omega PO and something else. What's the blue watch at top?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Cellini Date. One of my choices if someone gave me a blank check and told me to go buy three Rolexes ("Rolexi"?).


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks like a Cellini Date. One of my choices if someone gave me a blank check and told me to go buy three Rolexes ("Rolexi"?).


Yeah it's a Cellini. The owner also has a black BTR Perpetual calendar.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

JP. said:


> Yeah it's a Cellini. The owner also has a black BTR Perpetual calendar.


A black BTR Perpetual Calendar, eh?..it is a small world..


----------



## Jack_H68 (Apr 10, 2020)

I just realized this thread started in 2016, and



Metlin said:


> This thread suddenly turned into a Woodstock generation chat room.


preceded "OK Boomer" by three years.

I just find screws on watch faces off-putting, regardless of maker. The wife bought an Ebel in the late '90s, but when it stopped working it was tossed in drawer and never seen again.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Jack_H68 said:


> I just realized this thread started in 2016, and
> 
> preceded "OK Boomer" by three years.
> 
> I just find screws on watch faces off-putting, regardless of maker. The wife bought an Ebel in the late '90s, but when it stopped working it was tossed in drawer and never seen again.


Amazing and valuable information, thanks. Did you just register here only to tell us this?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Jack_H68 said:


> I just realized this thread started in 2016, and
> 
> preceded "OK Boomer" by three years.
> 
> I just find screws on watch faces off-putting, regardless of maker. The wife bought an Ebel in the late '90s, but when it stopped working it was tossed in drawer and never seen again.


What watches do you like?

Rick "send me that garbage watch in the drawer" Denney


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Rdenney said:


> Actually, they did get the Ebel HQ on the Rue de la Paix, but moved Ebel out of it in late 2013 when they consolidated MGI Luxury Group SA headquarters in Biel/Bienne. Pierre-Alain Blum made a stink about it in the Chaux-de-Fonds newspaper. They do not still own it. Both of the sites in Biel/Bienne are shown as long-term leases.
> 
> The annual report also shows the ownership of an "architecturally significant" building in CdF--the Villa Turque. Ebel bought that building as part of the 75th anniversary celebration in 1986, which is also when they came out with the 1911 line. They restored the building and have maintained it since then. It was part of their overall "architects of time" branding that carried over from that time well into the MGI period.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that correction! I guess must have misunderstood your earlier post about MGI not getting any of Ebel's factories. Interestingly, the old Ebel HQ was located at 113 Rue de la Paix, and I noted in one of my old Movado manuals, that Movado also had a service facility located just a block away at 101 Rue de la Paix. At least just up 2012, just prior to selling the Ebel Chronograph movement to Ulysses Nardin. So perhaps it is possible that this was an old Ebel workshop where Movado continued to service the movements? Anyway there are some interesting connections here, which I came across in an old article you had written about the history of the Ebel Chronograph Movement...
https://www.intlwatchleague.com/showthread.php?704-Tracing-the-roots-of-the-Ebel-137-(Lemania-Omega-Tissot-Breguet-UN-content)&p=13983

Here's another one that sounds like maybe you wrote too:
https://www.trovestar.com/generic/blog.php?Article=391

It's a shame that MGl ended up selling their only real "in house" movement off to Nardin! I guess they basically wrote the high-end Ebel chronos off. It would have made sense to have also used that movement in their Concord C1's and left the ETA 7750 for their less expensive C2's. Their fate seems to be forever sealed now as a "forgotten" brand. Ebel probably would have been better off staying with a company like LVMH, instead of also going the way of Concord under Movado. I think Movado is going to have some real challenges going forward, being so heavily dependent upon the big Mall retailers that are fading even further into obscurity...


----------



## Jack_H68 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry, gents. It seems I was out of line and I apologize.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Keep it up! The Sport Classic design language is growing on me. 
For example the Santos is a classic now.

Browsed around a bit for used ones. The old in-house Ebel made quartz ones were also remarkably thin. 

The current situation (with Movado and Ebel) reminds me of how the Swatch Group treats Longines...

On the heavy discounts for the current ones, it's both good and bad. Good, that I might consider buying one. Bad, since people expect the discounts.


Charlie


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Dan Finch said:


> Thanks for that correction! I guess must have misunderstood your earlier post about MGI not getting any of Ebel's factories. Interestingly, the old Ebel HQ was located at 113 Rue de la Paix, and I noted in one of my old Movado manuals, that Movado also had a service facility located just a block away at 101 Rue de la Paix. At least just up 2012, just prior to selling the Ebel Chronograph movement to Ulysses Nardin. So perhaps it is possible that this was an old Ebel workshop where Movado continued to service the movements? Anyway there are some interesting connections here, which I came across in an old article you had written about the history of the Ebel Chronograph Movement...
> https://www.intlwatchleague.com/showthread.php?704-Tracing-the-roots-of-the-Ebel-137-(Lemania-Omega-Tissot-Breguet-UN-content)&p=13983
> 
> Here's another one that sounds like maybe you wrote too:
> ...


The second article was not written by me, though I recognize a few of my sentences that were ripped off from what I have written. It is, however, full of errors.

Ebel need to sell 100,000 watches with a caliber 137 variant to turn a profit, but that was unrealistic in the 2007-2010 recession and the best they ever did was 30,000. Zenith has had the same problem, but they didn't have to contract out basic parts (like the base plate). Ebel's assembly shop may have been at the Rue de la Paix, but I suspect that by 2012 that was contracted out, and the HQ was mostly management, distribution, and service.

Ebel's factories for cases and quartz movements (and for assembling the 137) were indeed long gone before MGI came along, I think even before Investcorp sold Ebel to LVMH in 1999.

Concord, under Vincent Perriard, had delusions of grandeur. They were using movements by La Joux Perret, and later the AO7.211 (not the 7750, though the difference is only baseplate size). They needed LJP cachet to support those delusions. (LJP makes movements for Graham and Arnold & Son).

LVMH was the real disaster for Ebel-that would have killed them completely by now.

More later.

Rick "gotta run" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Jack_H68 said:


> I just realized this thread started in 2016, and
> 
> preceded "OK Boomer" by three years.
> 
> I just find screws on watch faces off-putting, regardless of maker. The wife bought an Ebel in the late '90s, but when it stopped working it was tossed in drawer and never seen again.


"OK boomer" comments aside (too young for it to apply to me, but anyway...), the bezel screw thing is interesting. For Audemars Piguet and Hublot it seems to work very well. I'd describe Ebel's as "bezel adjacent screws", except on the Tekton models. Despite their convention bezel screw approach, I don't think the Tektons sold particularly well and their aftermarket prices are well below their MSRPs.

I don't think the design issue that put many buyers off Ebel is the screws so much as a general move in buyers' tastes away from soft, rounded, organic forms in watches.


----------



## rreimer91 (Apr 18, 2017)

[Deleted]


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

rreimer91 said:


> [Deleted]


I got quoted and now it's deleted? I wonder what s/he wrote!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Over the long weekend I wore my Discovery diver on bunch of newly arrived NATOS. 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

To start the work day off...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Today my Tekton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I haven't worn this in a long while. Chronosport









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> I haven't worn this in a long while. Chronosport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of Ebel's finest efforts..


----------



## freedom75 (Apr 17, 2020)

A friend of mine had one years ago and I almost bought it from him when he sold it last yr. Some of them are quite good.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending the work week w/ an Ebel..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

La Carree









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting off the work week w/ a Large Date/PR..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Voyager Worldtimer. Happy Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. 1911 BTR titanium 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

660+ responses. Maybe time to create an Ebel sub forum.

Ebel 1911 Chronograph with beautiful gold tone dial.









Ebel diver, check out the 'wave' bracelet.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WatchScene said:


> 660+ responses. Maybe time to create an Ebel sub forum.
> 
> Ebel 1911 Chronograph with beautiful gold tone dial.
> 
> ...


Those are as sweet as the bee's knees!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Voyager Worldtimer again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The 'Sportswave' bracelet hurts my eyes.


Thunder1 said:


> Those are as sweet as the bee's knees!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WatchScene said:


> 660+ responses. Maybe time to create an Ebel sub forum. Ebel diver, check out the 'wave' bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 15181113
> 
> ...


That Sportwave bracelet is awesome!!  Ebel make the most unique bracelets. I have the wave (old style and new) and the E bracelet. Let me know if you're ever interested in selling this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. Discovery diver on a new Velcro strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> The 'Sportswave' bracelet hurts my eyes.


Its very unique, in a cool organic sort of way. Almost alien like, as inspired by HR Giger. Can appreciate something a bit different.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery cal 750









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

More like, an ugly sort of way.


WatchScene said:


> Its very unique, in a cool organic sort of way. Almost alien like, as inspired by HR Giger. Can appreciate something a bit different.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> More like, an ugly sort of way.


"Burning is healing!"
- one of the Flanders kids


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Cauterizing my eyes won't heal. When I used to set up the Ebel displays, they made me cringe and squint.


BarracksSi said:


> "Burning is healing!"
> - one of the Flanders kids


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Cauterizing my eyes won't heal. When I used to set up the Ebel displays, they made me cringe and squint.


I can't say the Sportwave bracelet is my favorite, either. But the watch heads, especially in the later models, are wonderful and look fantastic on rubber straps.










Rick "wearing this one today" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel perpetual calendar for the Full Strawberry Moon
















https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquatica 500M LE white dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Some day...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Duplicate..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Ebel perpetual calendar for the Full Strawberry Moon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

and the black dial Aquatica LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the work week off w/ a Regulator..


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

I have been considering this ebel brasilia for a while now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

Thunder1 said:


> Some day..


Very very niiiiice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz said:


> I have been considering this ebel brasilia for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. Of all my watches, this is the only one my wife ever comments on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/talking-watches-with-naoya-hida

Add this to Maximilian Büsser describing a Chronosport as his first grail.

Rick "once mighty" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

For Crita, Brasilia chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/talking-watches-with-naoya-hida
> 
> Add this to Maximilian Büsser describing a Chronosport as his first grail.
> 
> Rick "once mighty" Denney


The watch he showed is a ref. 993902, the gold version of which appeared in the 1994 catalog. That fits with his description of the company being owned by a dynamic owner whose personality had suffused through the entire staff, which dates it to no later than 1995, when Pierre-Alain Blum left Ebel (to the great sadness of all the employees except for the Investcorp overlord, who they did not particularly like). The logo dates it to no earlier than 92 or 93. The Ebel caliber 93 is a Piguet 951, as he described.

Rick "could also be a 193902 if the bezel was white gold, as he described the crown as being" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change. Discovery diver, new model









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a zoom call at 9, with India, Belgium and both East and West coasts USA. I'm going to need my Voyager Worldtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> I have a zoom call at 9, with India, Belgium and both East and West coasts USA. I'm going to need my Voyager Worldtimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck w/ the call!!...let us know if & how the Ebel helped out..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> I have a zoom call at 9, with India, Belgium and both East and West coasts USA. I'm going to need my Voyager Worldtimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could troll with a pic of my Apple Watch showing all those time zones but that wouldn't be cool. ;-)


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I could troll with a pic of my Apple Watch showing all those time zones but that wouldn't be cool. ;-)


Apple what? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

JP. said:


> .


Nice picture. Looks almost like it has a fume dial.


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> For Crita, Brasilia chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful , i might just have to pull the trigger man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz said:


> Beautiful , i might just have to pull the trigger man.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly I'm not parting with this one. It just occupies a unique spot in my collection, plus my wife loves it. They do come up at Movado occasionally, so I'll let you know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Good luck w/ the call!!...let us know if & how the Ebel helped out..


Actually my zoom meeting went better than I expected, with agreement on all the main points. I'll have to treat my Worldtimer as my "lucky" watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave two tone

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending the work week w/ Ebel's 'Wink & a Smile'..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

^^The bee's knees!!..the white dial version is on my short list..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono...


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Ebel was more well known in the 50’s and into the 60’s. Arrival of quartz in the mid 70’s knocked them for a loop. The family sold the brand and new ownership took it on a quartz dominated path. In my opinion it has been left to simply fade away without regrets.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

daveolson5 said:


> Ebel was more well known in the 50's and into the 60's. Arrival of quartz in the mid 70's knocked them for a loop. The family sold the brand and new ownership took it on a quartz dominated path. In my opinion it has been left to simply fade away without regrets.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry, but your history is wrong on many counts. Ebel's greatest importance was from the 70's to the 90's, when they were one of the most successful watch companies through the Quartz Crisis. By 1986, they were one of the top five most important companies, having established a market for _haute de gammé_ quartz watches. They were a full manufacture, with five factories and 500 employees.

And they were family-owned through that time, until 1994. The "quartz-dominated path" was the path taken by the grandson of the founder, starting in the 70's, and it was spectacularly successful. But they also made mechanical watches, and were the company that saved the Zenith El Primero, and indeed Zenith as a manufacture, with their purchase of movements for the Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph starting in 1982. Not to mention that they made the majority of Cartier watches during that period.

And in 2007, they did not fade, but came out with a comprehensive line of models up to a perpetual calendar chronograph using their exclusive movement, before the market tumbled.

The fading started around a decade ago.

Rick "wondering at the urge to post rubbish in the absence of ten minutes of research" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Those new Discovery divers look like a good combination of Ebel’s signature styling features with a more current aesthetic. The fact that I’m not seeing any on grey market or auction sites is probably a sign that it’s selling well. At $2k MSRP pricing seems fairly competitive, although I’m guessing there’s a Sellita 200 in there which some may feel should sell for less than $2k. 

The Discovery Chronograph looks practically like a revival of the BTR line. They’ve even kept the date at 4:30. I wonder if they’ll ever start using a movement other than the 2894-2 that powers the current models?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> The Discovery Chronograph looks practically like a revival of the BTR line. They've even kept the date at 4:30. I wonder if they'll ever start using a movement other than the 2894-2 that powers the current models?


I'm curious to see these when they make their way into the Movado stores, which they will eventually. They don't have as much presence as the BTR, but that's probably a good thing for popularity--a little less polarizing. I do miss the close fit of the strap to the case, however, with the new models, the ease of changing straps notwithstanding.

The only alternative to the 2894 is the 7753 or the Sellita equivalent to sustain the 3-6-9 layout, and it does that clumsily with dial-side gears, near as I recall. Except for the pusher feel, I actually like the 2894, as long as MGI service has service chronograph modules in stock. It has column-wheel actuation (of a sort) and a vertical clutch, and operates really very well.

The price point reflects MGI's current strategy with both Ebel and Concord, to move them downmarket. This automatic chronograph, at $3500, is cheaper than _any_ automatic Ebel in the 2007 catalog.

By the way, the Sport Classic automatic uses a 2892, not a 2824.

Rick "wondering how thin they are" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

The GMT is really interesting. I mean how it operates from the push buttons. Very clever design.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I passed on the GMT when they were available, and now I kick myself. 

Rick “whose collection is (expensively) spreading beyond MGI these days” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> The Discovery Chronograph looks practically like a revival of the BTR line. They've even kept the date at 4:30. I wonder if they'll ever start using a movement other than the 2894-2 that powers the current models?


Quoting you again. I just watched a Youtube video providing a "first look". Unfortunately, it's in German and so I only caught a word or two as they went by. But it showed the watch from all angles, instead of just the soldier renderings on the Ebel web page. The new Discovery Chronograph is really lovely. As I said, it's more conservatively styled than the BTR, and it's far less complicated in construction, with (adminittedly) a less interesting movemnt. That said, it is priced acordingly at retail. I'll be curious to see if any of these make it to the Movado stores.

The case is brushed on the sides and top with polished bevels on the top and bottom edges. It has a quick-change rubber strap/bracelet, and both are provided, so forget my earlier comments. Yes, it can be put on a strap that won't look right to my Ebel-trained eyes using conventional spring bars. But the rubber strap it comes with provides a custom fit, and of course the bracelet fits perfectly. The bracelet details are not there as they were a decade ago--the links are not held with screw bars, for example, and the deployant is a stock butterfly clasp, not something special to the watch. But, again, it's priced accordingly.

But I just spent tourbillon money putting a new roof on the house (including vastly expensive commercial 4-foot-by-14-foot skylight to replace the old one that was leaking badly), and I'm saving up for a milestone anniversary gift for the Redhead (who has disclosed--in order to confirm my desire--her gift to me--a new Tag-Heuer Monaco), so even if the Movado stores had them right now I doubt I'd be a buyer. That can change in the future, of course. But I like it and I think it's retail price ($3500ish) is wholly reasonable, compared to watches of similar lineage and quality.

Rick "feeling the pull of the Movado store, but resisting--for now" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Spring bars!?! Say it ain’t so. Obviously there have been a lot of change at Ebel. This is just another significant vestige left to history i suppose. I’m not familiar enough with theirs current models to have noticed changes this this, though I notice that several other models feature spring bar straps and bracelets. 

I need a new strap for my 1911 Senior Chronograph caliber 134. I think the screws are still good though.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change to run out for take out. Discovery diver









NB This one comes with quick release on the bracelet which I replaced with spring bars, hence the ability to wear it on NATOs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a Tarawa for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E on rubber. It doesn't really work with the dress shirt but, oh well!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> 1911 BTR chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my second favorite Ebel. I thought long and hard between that one and my white. I like them both equally. But I already had many black dialed watches and fewer white ones. That's why I ended up with the white. Cheers!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton. Big watch for a big zoom meeting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Bump..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

This fun combo.








Saturday's pic as I couldn't upload

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Haven't seen one personally, but I think they're fine. They also are quite pricey, so they should be.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

First day wearing a suit for a long while. Discovery 750 chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A chrono to start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A chrono to start the day off..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono with the in house cal 137 movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's a Zenith with an Ebel cal. 134.









Rick "oh, wait...  " Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Explanation, please..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Just making a stupid joke. The Zenith has a Zenith caliber 400 El Primero, which is the same movement that appeared in Ebel chronographs of the final production period that used the Ebel caliber 134. The Zenith is a more modern design, made in 2010, but it is not made any more nicely than the Ebel Chronograph with the 134.

Rick “the Zenith might never have been made but for Ebel” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Just making a stupid joke. The Zenith has a Zenith caliber 400 El Primero, which is the same movement that appeared in Ebel chronographs of the final production period that used the Ebel caliber 134. The Zenith is a more modern design, made in 2010, but it is not made any more nicely than the Ebel Chronograph with the 134.
> 
> Rick "the Zenith might never have been made but for Ebel" Denney


Rick
I got the joke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR chrono with the in house cal 137 movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR cal 139 chrono. One of my best lumed Ebels.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Started off the day w/ an Ebel..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a ChronoSport&#8230;


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Back to 'square one' to start off the day..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Titanium BTR chrono with carbon fiber dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. Ebel Aquatica 500M









Thunder 
You have been spoiling us with your Chronosports! 


Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a chrono..
> View attachment 15370218





Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a ChronoSport&#8230;
> View attachment 15366875





Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a chrono..
> View attachment 15362348


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Evening change. Ebel Aquatica 500M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

The wife and I are taking our son out for dinner tonight to celebrate his B-Day(he's 24)..how time flies(see what I did there?)..will wear this 'un for that occasion..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder 
Congratulations on celebrating your son's birthday. When was that lovely vintage Ebel made?

1911 BTR Perpetual Calendar for today's full moon at at 11:59 A.M. Eastern Time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon Regulator









Edited. Thanks Rick for the correction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery diver on new NATO strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Classic Hexagon Retrograde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean regulateur?

Rick "you probably also have the retrograde version" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Thunder
> Congratulations on celebrating your son's birthday. When was that lovely vintage Ebel made?
> 
> 1911 BTR Perpetual Calendar for today's full moon at at 11:59 A.M. Eastern Time.
> ...


Morning, there, Rory...I think early 1960's...has a Lemania 27 movement..









On another note, that 'Perp' of yours is a pretty unique piece..


----------



## chief-diversity-officer (Sep 17, 2019)

My dad's old Ebel 1911 (on the right) that no longer runs, anyone know more about this watch?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The Ebel is a 1911 Senior, maybe 20 years old, in a gold case (obviously) and with a high-grade Lemania 8810 movement. It's a beautiful watch.

Here is its stainless-steel brother, with the same movement, and a blue dial.










Rick "the thinnest full-rotor auto movement with central seconds and calendar ever made" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery 750 chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 cal 080 with the ultra-thin Lemania movement 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Just arrived via USPS..an Ebel BTR Perpetual Calendar..COSC certified twice!!..BNIB, manufactured in 2007..a grail of mine..mucho better pics to follow..Thanx Rory!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, this Ebel BTR(Back To Roots) Perpetual Calendar has been a long time grail of mine..manufactured in 2007, it retailed for $31,000.00 in those early, slightly Pre-Recession, days..I'm sure retailers back then would have gladly accepted $20,000.00 or so for them..we're not sure how many of these Ebels were brought to market then, but there were white and black dial SS versions, some skeleton dials, and some solid gold case versions..the numbers 20 and 200 are seen on the web to this day..regardless, there aren't many out there, to be sure..until RDenny(WUS) gets back to me, I'm guessing the number 20 refers to the gold cased versions & the SS versions were *not* limited editions...on my SS black dial version, there is no Limited # on it to be seen..

Ok, for some specifics now..the brushed SS case(w/ polished bezel) measures 44.5 mm in width..the Ebel strap is black croc..for the really good stuff, the movement is the then in-house 137 calibre w/ a Duprois-Depraz calendar module added..this Ebel caliber 288 is *twice* COSC certified..once, w/o the added DD module...and again, w/ the DD module added.. it consists of 436 parts..the crown screws down & it has a WR of 100m..on each side of this brushed SS case, there are 2 'correctors' to help set the counters..it keeps track of hours, minutes, small seconds, 7-day counter, astronomical moon counter, 31 day counter, 48 months and year counter, and a chronograph keeper of seconds..

Around 2013/2014, the Movado Group gathered up all the unsold(must have been nearly all of them) from retail dealers and sent them back to the Movado Group Stores..these are shops typically located in Outlet Malls that sell Movados, Concords, Ebels and fashion watches that they couldn't sell otherwise...they went from $3,200.00 to the mid $4,000.00s..I missed out on these sales(but picked up other nice Ebel autos!!)..Rdenney & WWll70 at the WUS forum did in fact pick these up at these price points & WWll70 picked up two of them..he was gracious enough to let one of these BNIB go(he let me pay a few hundred $ a month on it for a few months) for $3,500.00..so, this is something of a grail for me as I've been an Ebel lover for decades..yes, the dial is hard to read..yes, this isn't an 'everyday' piece of wrist wear..still, while it's not an 'every day' selection that one will just strap on to the wrist, it is, nevertheless, a high quality made *mechanical* perpetual calendar at a relatively affordable price point that I could obtain(thanx WWII70!!)..some pics follow, though I know to do better!!.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats Thunder! That's amazing.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

JP. said:


> Congrats Thunder! That's amazing.


Well, thank you, sir!!..as is your BTR..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Still in the 'honey moon' phase w/ this one..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And after a shower later this afternoon, still another round w/ *The Perp*..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Thunder1 said:


> Still in the 'honey moon' phase w/ this one..
> View attachment 15399503


Man, I'm just waiting for you to wipe that schmutz off the camera lens.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> Man, I'm just waiting for you to wipe that schmutz off the camera lens.


I'll try that...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the work week off w/ *The Perp*, once again...


----------



## Grambuolys90 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hello all,

I posted few weeks ago in public forum but found nobody interesting in my post. So let me try here:

I would like to hear your opinion about these two watches. I really like them both, just Omega is almost twice in price then Ebel (in preowned market). How they compare in terms of quality, i know both has great movement, but i want to know more about case, bracelet quality? Which one would you take? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)

Haven't heard of it personally


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Grambuolys90 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I posted few weeks ago in public forum but found nobody interesting in my post. So let me try here:
> 
> I would like to hear your opinion about these two watches. I really like them both, just Omega is almost twice in price then Ebel (in preowned market). How they compare in terms of quality, i know both has great movement, but i want to know more about case, bracelet quality? Which one would you take? Thank you in advance.


The Ebel is truly better made in just about every detail. The bracelets on Ebels since 1978 have been like liquid, and as well made and comfortable as any on the market. That was true back when Omega and Rolex were using folded-metal bracelets with stamped clasps.

By 2012, after the end of production of the BTR you pictured, Ebel was using contractors, but building to their traditional high standards. The BTR chronographs retailed at twice the price of Omega when they were new, and their construction quality was wholly consistent with that retail price point.

The main difference is aesthetics. The Ebel is a sportier and more aggressive take on their concept of an elegant sport watch. The Omega is a daily-wear utility watch that has, over the years, enjoyed increasing refinement. If you like the look of the Ebel, they often present a unique buying opportunity, but they won't attract a broad audience like Omega and they've never been through the Biver marketing machine, as has Omega. They are hard to sell, so you have to buy carefully if you flip watches.

Rick "who owns maybe two dozen Ebels and no Omegas, so likely a bit biased" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR chrono









As Rick said, this is much more interesting and better made watch than the Omega.



Grambuolys90 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I posted few weeks ago in public forum but found nobody interesting in my post. So let me try here:
> 
> I would like to hear your opinion about these two watches. I really like them both, just Omega is almost twice in price then Ebel (in preowned market). How they compare in terms of quality, i know both has great movement, but i want to know more about case, bracelet quality? Which one would you take? Thank you in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Grambuolys90 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I posted few weeks ago in public forum but found nobody interesting in my post. So let me try here:
> 
> I would like to hear your opinion about these two watches. I really like them both, just Omega is almost twice in price then Ebel (in preowned market). How they compare in terms of quality, i know both has great movement, but i want to know more about case, bracelet quality? Which one would you take? Thank you in advance.


You might want to read this review of that watch.

Review of EBEL BTR Chronograph


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR chrono with carbon fiber dial 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change. Discovery in full dive-mode on orange NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport two tone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I recall that a while ago someone expressed an interest in the new wave chrono. I just got an email from Movado this is $1332 plus tax. List is $3700. PM me if you're interested


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Timing's not right, Rory, though that is a very reasonable price.

Wearing this today:










Rick "in cash conservation mode at the moment" Denney


----------



## x2046 (Jul 21, 2020)

what is ebel?


----------



## mckey (Feb 27, 2013)

I've never heard of this brand before. I'll check out their website.


----------



## p_mmk (Jun 1, 2009)

My 1911 Automatic Chronometer...


----------



## watch_lover (May 16, 2008)

p_mmk said:


> My 1911 Automatic Chronometer...
> 
> View attachment 15411868


----------



## watch_lover (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "this week, and maybe next" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Those new Discovery divers look like a good combination of Ebel's signature styling features with a more current aesthetic. The fact that I'm not seeing any on grey market or auction sites is probably a sign that it's selling well. At $2k MSRP pricing seems fairly competitive, although I'm guessing there's a Sellita 200 in there which some may feel should sell for less than $2k.
> 
> The Discovery Chronograph looks practically like a revival of the BTR line. They've even kept the date at 4:30. I wonder if they'll ever start using a movement other than the 2894-2 that powers the current models?


I like these new Discovery divers very much. I have the black dial 1216428 and may also get the white dial 1216427 as these are now trickling into the Movado stores. There's an ETA 2824-2 in these (not a Sellita) which makes them especially attractive. I never minded the proprietary straps and bracelets on Ebels but many people hated this! They saw proprietary straps as a negative brand feature, due to perceived cost of replacement and inability to use other straps. So I think the new quick release mechanism, plus watches supplied with various strap/bracelet options and the ability to put in spring bars and wear any strap you want, is a move in the right direction from a marketing perspective.

The Discovery chrono is a great looking watch with full Ebel DNA  including the five screws. Not bad value at list price of $3500, supplied with both a very substantial bracelet and a blue calf skin strap, and now making their way into the Movado stores.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Funky Thursday. Ebel Tarawa three hander.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change. Type E on rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Funky Friday! Le Modulor on blue sharkskin strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

La Carree, my only truly square watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Have my eye on a El Primero powered one...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Started off with my Classic Hexagon GMT









But I just realized that it was the full moon this morning, so I'll switch to my Ebel perpetual calendar later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to the perpetual calendar to celebrate today's full moon









Any others?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> Afternoon change to the perpetual calendar to celebrate today's full moon
> 
> *Any others?*


Don't have an Ebel, so this is the closest I can get to that one: 

Day-date, GMT, stopwatch button, and moonphase.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Any others?


I'm teaching a class in Hawaii, from Virginia. I could have worn my Classic Hexagon GMT, to help with the six hour difference. But I also needed a stopwatch. Aaaaand, it's beyond humid here today, and I wanted to wear a bracelet. What's a watch nut and MGI fan to do?










Rick "keeping it in the family, at least" Denney


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

Had to post this gem I just acquired. Big thanks to Rick "his knowledge is incred-Ebel" Denney for all the info and background. One of these days, Rick, we need to consolidate what you know in one space.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

TaxMan said:


> Had to post this gem I just acquired. Big thanks to Rick "his knowledge is incred-Ebel" Denney for all the info and background. One of these days, Rick, we need to consolidate what you know in one space.
> View attachment 15442433


Lovely! I have the same model with black dial and cream subdials.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

This lovely two tone Discovery diver was a gift from Thunder and has been stuck on my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

So here’s a question: Besides Rick’s postings on various websites, where is a good source or sources for Ebel info? That one is my first Ebel and so help me, I think I’ve been bitten by the Ebel bug.


----------



## TaxMan (Nov 3, 2016)

WWII70 said:


> This lovely two tone Discovery diver was a gift from Thunder and has been stuck on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real looker. I see by your signature that it has some siblings. I'm making an unofficial official request for a family photo. Mine is my first and only Ebel.

EDIT - Never mind, I just had to scroll up!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

TaxMan said:


> So here's a question: Besides Rick's postings on various websites, where is a good source or sources for Ebel info? That one is my first Ebel and so help me, I think I've been bitten by the Ebel bug.


I can tell you where I got it: the Swiss press. I have read (after laboriously translating-I don't speak French) hundreds of articles from Jura newspapers.

And from MGI SEC filings and annual reports.

And from old catalogs (I have 1984, 88, 94, 97, 98, 2002, 05, 07, and 12), service books for authorized dealers, and ads.

And I done all that for related brands, too.

And I've been to La Chaux de Fonds and learned a lot chatting with some locals in the industry, as well as current and former ADs in the USA.

I think Rory knows about as much as I do about product lines. I've read some who claim they know the date code for bracelets, and some who declared manufacture dates with great assurance. But I know of no source for dating prior to 2004, except by putting evidence together.

But I've never met Pierre-Alain Blum.

Rick "who has the watch he would wear should that opportunity come along" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Have a great Ebel weekend everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono. Lovely watch but hard to photograph with the curved crystal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Regulator for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Friday. HAGWE everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

I hardly ever heard about Ebel. It seemed they have quite a history, but managed incorrectly. Whoever steering behind the wheel, please bring Ebel back to its glory...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugo-daniele (May 14, 2018)

ebel was a very nice brand in the past but now they dont very renew themself and almost 0 marketing. I agree with somes answers that many brands now are so attractives so ...


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

For some reason when I think of Ebel I think of a Sopranos episode when Christopher Moltisanti talks about them having access to a boosted box of Ebel watches. Bada Bing!


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

...A watch brand of former glory. For whatever reason, and perhaps unjustly, it is now mostly consigned to the outskirts of watchdom. Why a company with the resources of Movado cannot do it justice is beyond me!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Movado is a master of marketing itself as a middle-class (in the American sense) aspirational brand. But they lack experience marketing into the luxury market, where quantities are smaller and marketing efforts more personal. They really invested heavily in Ebel with the BTR line, the Tekton line, the gents Brasilia revival, the stunning Xavier Perrenoud-designed update to the Sportwave Aquatica, the Classic Hexagon with its range of interesting complications, and so on. Their 2007 catalog was on a par with the catalogs of the haute horlogerie brands. At the time, their prices for mechanical watches started in the mid 3000’s and ranged up to $30K for a (steel) BTR Perpetual Calendar Chronograph, and the production quality was (and still is) wholly consistent with a its retail price. 

You simply can’t say Movado didn’t invest in the brand. But the timing was unlucky, the economics not properly thought out (their production estimates were too high), and the styling was polarizing just at a time when everyone started back down the everybody’s-got-one Omega/Rolex road. And Movado didn’t really know how to correct years of lack of vision under Investcorp and LVMH—they bought it nine years after Pierre-Alain Blum’s departure. But they tried a LOT harder than the two previous owners. 

Rick “liking ALL of the Ebel’s produced under Movado” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending the work week w/ the Perp..


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Thunder1 said:


> Ending the work week w/ the Perp..
> View attachment 15479579


It ain't set right 

(any time I see a perpetual calendar on here, the first thing I check is whether it's showing "today".. lol)


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Ending the work week w/ the Perp..
> View attachment 15479579





BarracksSi said:


> It ain't set right
> 
> (any time I see a perpetual calendar on here, the first thing I check is whether it's showing "today".. lol)


Nonetheless it is a lovely photo of your new perpetual calendar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Nonetheless it is a lovely photo of your new perpetual calendar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanx guys...I'll work on posting pics of it set correctly soon!!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For the work day...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change. 1911 chrono and a Halloween decoration









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Le Modulor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR "skeleton"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> 1911 BTR "skeleton"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The caliber 139 BTRs look good on the bracelet. I'm glad I made that switch with mine.










Rick "moved the alligator strap to replace the rubber strap on the 137 BTR" Denney


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> The caliber 139 BTRs look good on the bracelet. I'm glad I made that switch with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very classy looking!


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rdenney said:


> The caliber 139 BTRs look good on the bracelet. I'm glad I made that switch with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those end links are so well integrated, and it's a super-looking bracelet as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

rxmar23 said:


> Those end links are so well integrated, and it's a super-looking bracelet as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's also like liquid against the skin. Ebel made the most comfortable bracelets from the time when Rolex and Omega were still using stamped clasps.

Rick "polished pebble concept" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> The caliber 139 BTRs look good on the bracelet. I'm glad I made that switch with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swapped the black leather strap with bracelet from a BTR GMT which wasn't sporty enough to look good on the bracelet. They were both improved by the trade!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon 2nd time zone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR chrono for first day in a new job and new office









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Today, I'm wearing a Ulysse Nardin-the company that purchased from MGI the Ebel Caliber 137 family technology in 2012.










But that's not what's in this watch 

Rick "demonstrating the wide influence of this relatively obscure brand on more well-known brands" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Run of the mill 1911 three hander made special by the lovely 'sunburst' dial and markers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

WWII70 said:


> Run of the mill 1911 three hander made special by the lovely 'sunburst' dial and markers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful handset as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change. Aquatica LE 500M diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> BTR chrono for first day in a new job and new office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck w/ the new job!!&#8230;your co-workers s/b impressed w/ your choices in fine a** wrist wear..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending the work week w/ an Ebel..


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

Ah, I didn't see there was a thread. I guess I should've posted this here:








Ebel Le Modulor vs 1911 El Primero vs Concord vs Zenith...


I was wondering what the consensus would be on finishing quality - especially dials - comparing these brands? I've been looking to add one of these to my collection, but somewhat concerned about especially the dial quality. However, I found that very often amateur seller pictures make dials...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport two tone for the last day of the work week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Good luck w/ the new job!!&#8230;your co-workers s/b impressed w/ your choices in fine a** wrist wear..


Thanks Thunder! It's an exciting opportunity that will keep the watch budget topped up.

I doubt anyone will care about my wrist candy. I wore a different watch (Ebels, IWC, Omega) every day for five years in my previous job leading 75 people and NO ONE noticed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono with Ebel's 137 movement

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

Never heard of them.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave two tone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

New Discovery chronograph in blue.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking at the number of posts and views on this thread one would assume that the OP's premise is incorrect. Upon closer look though there are only a few distinct members posting consistently.
I have to say I never see Ebel in the usual WRUW threads or really anywhere except in this one thread. Is part of it because they aren't marketed/sold anywhere in the US? Sort of like Certina? One of those brands that has a following in other parts of the world?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> Looking at the number of posts and views on this thread one would assume that the OP's premise is incorrect. Upon closer look though there are only a few distinct members posting consistently.
> I have to say I never see Ebel in the usual WRUW threads or really anywhere except in this one thread. Is part of it because they aren't marketed/sold anywhere in the US? Sort of like Certina? One of those brands that has a following in other parts of the world?


They are sold in the US, but only a few retail ADs remain. Most are overstocks and discontinued models sold at large discount through Movado stores, which only exist in the US.

It was not always this way. In the 80's and 90's, they were a major luxury brand, highly respected in the industry, and effectively marketed. The watch was on the wrists of the stars on one of the most popular shows on TV, and their advertising was matched only by Rolex. Their partnership with Cartier was in full swing, their owner was visionary and held a high profile, and their quality the best in the industry. They were the desired watches of some of today's most noted watchmakers back when they were starting out. Two examples off the top of my head: Naoya Hida and Maximilian Büsser.

But the elegant sport watch fell into unpopularity, during a time when Ebel was being ruined by ineffective owners (mostly 1998-2004, in my view). After 2004, Movado had the interest and made the attempt, but didn't provide the right marketing and dealer support for their price point, and the designs were too characteristic to survive the late 2000's downturn, when everyone settled back into plain and common chucky steel sport watches. They were unable to sustain their movement manufacture within MGI, when they should have supplied chronograph and quartz movements to Concord and Movado branded watches. Gerry Grinberg passed away, and MGI is publicly traded and shows typical USA signs of needing short-term results to woo investors.

Concord, MGI's other premium brand, has done little better. But Movado and their licensed brands have done very well.

Mostly, Ebel has poorly weathered economic storms. The early 90's S&L credit crunch was their first disaster-it undermined the leveraged position Ebel's owner had with non-watch investments, and he was forced to sell the (solidly profitable) watch company to protect it. Two subsequent owners aimed it at the ladies market, primarily in the Middle East. The 2007 downturn killed watch sales just as they need them to be strong to cement their approach within MGI.

Even now, though, they retain their own unique design and DNA, and without too obviously trotting out popular models from the past. And they are still very well made.

Rick "for people who love watches with good stories, not just wide brand recognition" Denney


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

After nearly 20 years of off and on searching for a Discovery, I finally found one. I like the newer look far more than the old style.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Wave two tone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's lovely. What size is the case? Hoping it's not too small.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> That's lovely. What size is the case? Hoping it's not too small.


40mm.

Here's my slightly older similar version, with the Swiss cross dial and the previous wave bracelet.










Rick "a classic 'elegant sport watch'" Denney


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Fergfour said:


> Looking at the number of posts and views on this thread one would assume that the OP's premise is incorrect. Upon closer look though there are only a few distinct members posting consistently.
> I have to say I never see Ebel in the usual WRUW threads or really anywhere except in this one thread. Is part of it because they aren't marketed/sold anywhere in the US? Sort of like Certina? One of those brands that has a following in other parts of the world?


Sold them for 4.5 years and did quite well.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Cutra said:


> Never heard of them.


 Well, you have now.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> That's lovely. What size is the case? Hoping it's not too small.





Rdenney said:


> 40mm.
> 
> Here's my slightly older similar version, with the Swiss cross dial and the previous wave bracelet.
> 
> ...


Yes, as Rick says this is 40mm. Reference is 1216204.

I looked at Rick's model but could never get comfortable with the intricate dial pattern. Just a personal preference. I waited long and patiently for this model with the silver dial to come available in the Movado stores.

I also like the lack of screws on the bezel given that it is a dressier watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> 40mm.
> 
> Here's my slightly older similar version, with the Swiss cross dial and the previous wave bracelet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick, I like the former for the marker at 12 and yours for the interesting dial  .


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

pickle puss said:


> After nearly 20 years of off and on searching for a Discovery, I finally found one. I like the newer look far more than the old style.


Well done!!  Your patience was rewarded. It looks great on you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> New Discovery chronograph in blue.


That looks great but I would prefer the blue calfskin strap instead of rubber on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Voyager Worldtimer








This is calling for an Ebel reissue. Upsized case to 40-42mm and exhibition caseback. Drop WR to 100M if necessary. Applied indices and better hands. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)

First time I hear about this brand. And I am loving their style!


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Date is set wrong again (that happens when you have too many watches... you don't bother with the date anymore. But wearing this now.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> Date is set wrong again (that happens when you have too many watches... you don't bother with the date anymore. But wearing this now.


Lovely but








on the date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

JP. said:


> Date is set wrong again (that happens when you have too many watches... you don't bother with the date anymore. But wearing this now.


Fantastic! The sundials at 3 and 6 are for the chrono, right? I always like the hands or markers to be keyed to their function. A sign of good design, in my eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

rxmar23 said:


> Fantastic! The sundials at 3 and 6 are for the chrono, right? I always like the hands or markers to be keyed to their function. A sign of good design, in my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one detail Ebel always gets right. Chronograph hands are always different than time hands.

Rick "surprised by brands that don't" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave, my first Ebel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery two tone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to do a little early voting 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> View attachment 15522464


Did you get it? Can't wait to see wrist shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

A little BTR action this week.

Rick "in a strappy mood" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E
 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to the week Ebelers! 1911 BTR chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR (Oct 23, 2020)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...





Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the history. I was going to write about Ebel but you said it all. I loved the design of Ebel watches. Especially the 1911. Unfortunately, Movado has done nothing with it besides leaving it on the shelf. I guess it doesn't fit within their current product lines. I wrote Movado a year or so ago asking them what their intentions were. Of course, no response. They could bring back the 1911 (which I owned in the '80s). Updated of course. Even today the 1911 is timeless in design. A shame. They need to sell Ebel to a company that can bring it back.


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR (Oct 23, 2020)

Rather than putting money into Ebel, Movado went out and paid $100 mil for MVMT watches. An online watch with a retail price range of $100-$200. It shows where Movado is headed with its long-term strategy.


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR (Oct 23, 2020)

ausserirdischesindgesund said:


> I think Ebel is one of the great historic brands, but they are still suffering from being at the forefront of watch design in the 80ies, when they held a space that is more or less opposite to what the mainstream of watches is now: They made thin, small (then mid-size, 33mm or so), unisex watches with soft, organic shapes, yellow gold and Quartz movements. They were more or less the "Anti-Panerai", combining everything Their design was recoginzable, iconic 80ies and well known (at least here in Europe, they ran lots of ads).
> 
> When the tastes changed, making Quartz seem cheap, sports watches had to be toolish (thick, large, technical instead of rounded/organic), bicolor became a great no-no and watches had to be masculine instead of combining male and female characteristics, their 80ies style watches fell out of fashion and they suffered badly for it. They never really came into step again, when the huge tool watch trend hit in the 90ies or so (as symbolized by Panerai). Lately they seem at least to try again, and tastes are possibly shifting into "their" direction again.


They changed hands too many times. LVMH only wanted their movements. Then sold off their manufacturing capabilities and left a shell of what Ebel used to be. Movado only has the name left.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

HOUSTON COLLECTOR said:


> They changed hands too many times. LVMH only wanted their movements. Then sold off their manufacturing capabilities and left a shell of what Ebel used to be. Movado only has the name left.


Actually, Ebel had sold off CEC2 and so on before LVMH-by1998.

Back in 1992, when Blum's position really started to collapse and he realized he had to sell the watch company to protect it, he really wanted Cartier/Richemont to buy Montres Ebel SA (as distinct from the larger group). But they thought Ebel and Cartier too similar and declined. What a pity.

So, Blum's acquaintance Sandro Arabian, who already had worked Investcorp into Breguet and Lemania, did so again with Ebel. They thought of themselves as short-term flippers, and indeed flipped all three of those companies by 1999. LVMH was new to thd watch business and thought, one supposes, that Ebel came with a clear vision already built in. Not so, of course.

MGI actually had a clear vision. We must distinguish MGI under the intrepid and entrepreneurial Gerry Grinberg (who died in 2009) from MGI under his seemingly corporate-thinking son.

Buying MVMT is orthogonal to that, however. It was a good move. Just as Swatch Group uses inexpensive brand to provide a sea of cash flow on which their higher-end brands float, so do the Movado licensed and hipster brands. (Even Richemont needs its Baume & Mercier).

MGI, however, didn't track the shift away from jewelry-store dealers, and didn't seem to understand that stores that would sell Movado would not be able to sell Ebel and Concord. Maybe they lacked the experience with premium brands to retail effectively, except as a mere halo brand. (Their overall marketing at the time wasn't that bad, and they market the Movado brand brilliantly.) They need to give it a skunkworks vibe, like Fossil has done with Zodiac, maybe.

They tried industry rock stars with Thomas van der Kallen (at Ebel) and Vincent Perriard (at Concord), but for every ten rock stars, only one can really sing and sell records.

Flavio Pellegrini, who, last I checked, headed up Concord and Ebel, does not seem to be a visionary, though he does seem to be a very nice and capable manager. Ebel has been doing sensible things.

But Pierre-Alain Blum would never have been satisfied with being merely sensible.

Rick "conclusions without data" Denney


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR (Oct 23, 2020)

Good stuff! Thanks Rdenney.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Couldn't post earlier. Tekton for the big day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR (Oct 23, 2020)

WWII70 said:


> Couldn't post earlier. Tekton for the big day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

HOUSTON COLLECTOR said:


> Sweet!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Post-election day BTR 'skeleton' chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR (Oct 23, 2020)

WWII70 said:


> Post-election day BTR 'skeleton' chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems that you have all of my favorites that are in style today!


----------



## feline (Mar 22, 2020)

Because the logo is hideous.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*In the WUS community, Watch brands are either 'In or out'. There are no in betweens...Needless to say Ebel is categorically OUT.

The same can be said about Tag Heuer. However, I would argue there are more redeeming qualities in a Tag product vs an Ebel product *


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E with integrated rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery diver, new model. White dial version to keep the black dial company









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

WWII70 said:


> Discovery diver, new model. White dial version to keep the black dial company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta admit, pretty sharp! But I'm a sucker for embossed bezels and raised indices. Cheers!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Chris Stark said:


> Gotta admit, pretty sharp! But I'm a sucker for embossed bezels and raised indices. Cheers!












Not a new thing for Ebel.

Rick "also like embossed bezels" Denney


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Rdenney said:


> Not a new thing for Ebel.
> 
> Rick "also like embossed bezels" Denney


Another sharp Ebel. Thanks for sharing Rick.

I continue to be surprised that embossed bezels are not more popular. Probably because anything raised is prone to nicks, scratches, and gouges more often. Rolex does it on their Yachtmaster and I think it looks great.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Not a new thing for Ebel.
> 
> Rick "also like embossed bezels" Denney


And the old Discovery divers also had embossed bezels, so the new models are keeping faith with the originals. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

We talked about it, and it spoke to me this morning.










Rick "letting Tapatalk destroy the resolution on this one" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Discovery diver, new model. White dial version to keep the black dial company
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it a lot!!...the dial surface looks very rich..is it lacquer, like the black dial version?...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a chrono..
> View attachment 15545122


Not _a_ chrono...

..._the_ chrono.

Rick "the Ebel Ur-Chrono" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending the work week w/ a perp calendar..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR chrono. Titanium case, Kevlar strap, carbon fiber dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Friday the 13th wearing the Chronographe Perpetuelle.










Different angle to show the hands, so Leland can see it's reading today's date:










Rick "watch-guy lunch today" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> I like it a lot!!...the dial surface looks very rich..is it lacquer, like the black dial version?...


Hi Thunder 
I don't know if it's lacquer but it does have the same shine as the black dial. However the dial layout is different from the black model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Rdenney said:


> Friday the 13th wearing the Chronographe Perpetuelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you in both respects, nice watch and nice that you can share in person. Hope you guys had a great time. I miss my watch groups so much.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm a longtime Movado and Concord collector. But never an Ebel.... until now that is! This post has finally inspired me to join your ranks! I now view Ebel as an exclusive watchmaker of former glory, that still manages to quietly soldier on, more so than even Concord. (Thanks to Rick Denney for the background) For the past year or so I've been eyeing the dozen or so Ebels sitting quietly in the corner of my local Movado Company Store with envy. The time has come and I've ordered a nice modern looking one at a price I couldn't resist! I think it will be a keeper! Pics to follow... A Movado will be listed for sale shortly!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

A simple 1911 dress three hander but with two distinguishing features. First the blue sunburst dial. Second the very thin Lemania automatic movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan Finch said:


> I'm a longtime Movado and Concord collector. But never an Ebel.... until now that is! This post has finally inspired me to join your ranks! I now view Ebel as an exclusive watchmaker of former glory, that still manages to quietly soldier on, more so than even Concord. (Thanks to Rick Denney for the background) For the past year or so I've been eyeing the dozen or so Ebels sitting quietly in the corner of my local Movado Company Store with envy. The time has come and I've ordered a nice modern looking one at a price I couldn't resist! I think it will be a keeper! Pics to follow... A Movado will be listed for sale shortly!


Congratulations  on joining the ranks of Ebel owners. What did you get? Can't wait to see photos of your new Ebel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Discovery Diver..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a Discovery Diver..
> View attachment 15553148


Beautiful watch. Probably the best of the Ebel collection at the moment and very true to the original Discovery divers. A nice reboot with a much-needed increase in size.

I will wear mine tomorrow in your honour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

In honour of Thunder's new acquisition, I'm wearing my Discovery diver on leather nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Again all day for me..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> In honour of Thunder's new acquisition, I'm wearing my Discovery diver on leather nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An excellent pairing...


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I never saw a bandwagon that I wouldn't jump on


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

WWII70 said:


> Congratulations  on joining the ranks of Ebel owners. What did you get? Can't wait to see photos of your new Ebel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My new Discovery just came in, so I can join the club! Heck of a watch for only $600! I mean, it's not one of the exotic models, but I'm very happy with my first Ebel. I like how they've evolved this model to a modern sporty style, but kept that unmistakable Ebel look. So many other brands go off on misguided tangents. The Enamel dial is very nice. Took me a while, but I just noticed how the curved links echo the kissing E logo. Clever! Another nice touch is the quick change bracelet pins. The diver model pictured above comes with both a bracelet and a rubber strap, so I may try to get a black rubber strap for this one. If only Movado put some advertising behind the brand I think they could move a lot more.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan Finch said:


> My new Discovery just came in, so I can join the club!
> View attachment 15557107


Nice pickup! This is the new quartz Discovery model, right? Sharp looking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks! Yes, It's a quartz model, which I don't mind at all for the price! The Ebel.com website does list a couple automatics at $1800 MSRP ($350 more than the quartz, but including the bracelet and a second rubber strap.)


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan Finch said:


> Thanks! Yes, It's a quartz model, which I don't mind at all for the price! The Ebel.com website does list a couple automatics at $1800 MSRP ($350 more than the quartz, but including the bracelet and a second rubber strap.)


Yes I'd love to get the blue dial Discovery automatic but they don't seem to be available at present 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono with the in house Cal 137 movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "fairly recent Classic Sport" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan Finch said:


> My new Discovery just came in, so I can join the club! Heck of a watch for only $600! I mean, it's not one of the exotic models, but I'm very happy with my first Ebel. I like how they've evolved this model to a modern sporty style, but kept that unmistakable Ebel look. So many other brands go off on misguided tangents. The Enamel dial is very nice. Took me a while, but I just noticed how the curved links echo the kissing E logo. Clever! Another nice touch is the quick change bracelet pins. The diver model pictured above comes with both a bracelet and a rubber strap, so I may try to get a black rubber strap for this one. If only Movado put some advertising behind the brand I think they could move a lot more.
> 
> View attachment 15557107


By coincidence, I too picked up one of the quartz Discovery models, however with the blue dial. Wears very comfortably and looks great on the bracelet IMHO.









I think these new Discovery models are among the best watches Ebel have released in the last few years (although the Wave line also has some nice new models) perhaps demonstrating a bit of a renaissance for Ebel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> By coincidence, I too picked up one of the quartz Discovery models, however with the blue dial.


Did you pick up 3 quartz Discovery models actually? I see you have a blue, black, and white listed for sale.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> Did you pick up 3 quartz Discovery models actually? I see you have a blue, black, and white listed for sale.


Yes I picked up a job lot from Movado. I'm passing these three along and keeping this blue one for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> Yes I picked up a job lot from Movado. I'm passing these three along and keeping this blue one for me.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You picked up 4 brand new Ebel watches from a Movado job lot? Does Movado have these types of sales often on new watches? Are they announced on instagram/facebook/website or anything like that?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave two tone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Yes I picked up a job lot from Movado. I'm passing these three along and keeping this blue one for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do yo have an extra white dial auto Discovery Diver?...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Discovery..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono. The dial looks black in photos but it is really an very attractive dark grey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

"Why does nobody ever talk about Ebel?" Because everyone is too busy posting photos! 🤓


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

WTSP said:


> "Why does nobody ever talk about Ebel?" Because everyone is too busy posting photos! ?


And by "everyone" you basically mean the same 3 or 4 members posting pics ?


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

WWII70 said:


> By coincidence, I too picked up one of the quartz Discovery models, however with the blue dial. Wears very comfortably and looks great on the bracelet IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you move FAST! It does look striking in the blue. Great to get your feedback on this model, what with your collecting experience. They really did a superb job on the dials. They look mostly Matt but can be a bit gloss depending on the angle. Probably has something to do with the AR coating. My white one looks a lot like porcelain!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> And by "everyone" you basically mean the same 3 or 4 members posting pics


Yes, but the ranks are swelling.










Rick "Happy Thanksgiving everyone" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> And by "everyone" you basically mean the same 3 or 4 members posting pics


You guys should wear your Ebels more and post more! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Titanium case and carbon fiber dial BTR chrono (I need to change the date).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to Tarawa three hander









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And an Ebel for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## xaradaisy (Oct 3, 2018)

I need to update the bracelet but I still love my Ebel I got years ago.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

xaradaisy said:


> I need to update the bracelet but I still love my Ebel I got years ago.
> 
> View attachment 15577172


That is one good lookin' chrono!!..


----------



## xaradaisy (Oct 3, 2018)

Thunder1 said:


> That is one good lookin' chrono!!..


Thank you. I agree. Which is why it is here to stay in my collection.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

xaradaisy said:


> I need to update the bracelet but I still love my Ebel I got years ago.
> 
> View attachment 15577172


Nice quartz Sportwave. Here's the current version from 2019. A more modern take










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Inspired by xaradaisy, I'm wearing my Sportwave Aquatica LE 500M diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR (Oct 23, 2020)

Thunder1 said:


> I like it a lot!!...the dial surface looks very rich..is it lacquer, like the black dial version?...


Beautiful!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> I like it a lot!!...the dial surface looks very rich..is it lacquer, like the black dial version?...


The previous post reminded me that I never replied to this. Yes it has a very shiny surface. I'll post some pics that capture this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For the rest of the day and this evening, Ebel's BTR Perpetual Calendar., which I never tire of lookin' at..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> For the rest of the day and this evening, Ebel's BTR Perpetual Calendar., which I never tire of lookin' at..
> View attachment 15584380
> 
> View attachment 15584381


Lovely! Mine says hello

Evening change for me to Type E on rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

First visit to this thread. I keep wondering why the hell it keeps popping up. Are you guys going for a world record for the longest thread! I will say I have now looked at Ebel watches and do find them beautiful. The blue Mariner is sharp.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

No, we are consoling ourselves because there are only a few of us. We have to stick together.

Classic Sport for me-been wearing this for a couple of weeks and it's just a great daily-wear watch.










Rick "pulling up my stock photo" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Earthbound said:


> First visit to this thread. I keep wondering why the hell it keeps popping up. Are you guys going for a world record for the longest thread! I will say I have now looked at Ebel watches and do find them beautiful. The blue Mariner is sharp.


That's why we do it! So others can appreciate the beauty, quality and value of Ebel.

Welcome! Now you need to buy one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. I have other quartz watches but this is my only quartz Ebel. An easy dressy grab and go. Like Rick's Ebel above, a good everyday wear. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton on rubber. I would love to find the Technofiber strap for this if anyone has one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR chrono. I like the "industrial" look of the semi-skeleton dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia chrono with ETA movement. A great watch for the price. The only thing I would change would be to give it a nice exhibition caseback. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Brasilia chrono with ETA movement. A great watch for the price. The only thing I would change would be to give it a nice exhibition caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to disagree on the need for a display back. The 2894 the Brasilia chronograph uses looks like a plain 2892 from the back.

Rick "great watch from any angle" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> I have to disagree on the need for a display back. The 2894 the Brasilia chronograph uses looks like a plain 2892 from the back.
> 
> Rick "great watch from any angle" Denney


Rick
You're right but I'm just a sucker for seeing the movements. Have you opened up one of the Ebel ETA chronos?

My Tarawa three hander has a curved caseback with a sapphire crystal and the ETA movement is a delight to see. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR GMT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

WWII70 said:


> 1911 BTR GMT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Your sweater makes me think a dark/forest green strap would look great with this watch. I suppose aftermarket straps for Ebels aren't easy to come by, though.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks!! There are places that will make pretty much anything. I’ve never tried but I assume you have to be very precise with measurements such as lug spacing and location of screw holes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Le Modulor. I like the dial on this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery 750 just back yesterday from a trip to the "mechanic's shop" for a service.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

48 pages of comments I guess people still talk about Ebel.

Now about why nobody talks about Longines anymore?

Then how come nobody talks about Concord anymore?

Finally where in the world is Zenith these days?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

catspispenguins said:


> 48 pages of comments I guess people still talk about Ebel.
> 
> Now about why nobody talks about Longines anymore?
> 
> ...


For every Ebel enthusiast here, there are dozens and dozens of Zenith collectors. They have their own forum and a book-length archive with extraordinary historical detail. As it happens, I'm wearing a Zenith Captain Chronograph today.

Concord is in the same category as Ebel-just a few of us are interested in them. But Concords appear in this thread fairly frequently, simply because they are part of the same group and sold in the same places. So the several of us that keep this thread alive have both in our collections.

Longines is abundantly visible in this forum, with hundreds of threads about them.

A thread on Ebel is started maybe a handful of times each year, most often by one-posters trying to ascertain the value of a gift or a deal they saw at an outlet store. For a long while, most of the substantive threads were started by me, and I'm glad there are a few of us now. This thread stays alive because a handful of us keep it alive, so we are perhaps only a tick away from the extreme that "nobody talks about Ebel." But we are at the opposite end of that spectrum from "why is everyone talking about Ebel."

But thank you for helping to keep this thread alive.

Rick "join us" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

One more to show we are alive and kicking. Discovery quartz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Rdenney said:


> For every Ebel enthusiast here, there are dozens and dozens of Zenith collectors. They have their own forum and a book-length archive with extraordinary historical detail. As it happens, I'm wearing a Zenith Captain Chronograph today.
> 
> Concord is in the same category as Ebel-just a few of us are interested in them. But Concords appear in this thread fairly frequently, simply because they are part of the same group and sold in the same places. So the several of us that keep this thread alive have both in our collections.
> 
> ...


As long as they keep making watches they are still in the game. Their business model must be functioning on some level to still remain active.

There are other brands such as Rado Eterna Jaquet Droz etc that make you wonder who buys them but somewhere someone must be.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Daily wearers.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

The 'Kissing E' Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquatica









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Started my work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, my Xmas watch finally showed up!!..it's an Ebel Discovery Bronze Diver..the case is 41mm wide and has a see-through back surrounded by titanium..Ebel made 250 of them w/ a scratched(weathered) brown dial face & another 250 in blue...it's powered by Ebel's version of the ETA 2824..worn it for a couple of hours, and so far, so good..our local weather is overcast right now, so I can't get any good comparison pics of it side-by-side w/ the Chris Ward C65 Trident 'Ombre, but I will tomorrow..anyway, it's a welcome addition to my stable of Ebels&#8230;


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy Cow!! That's nice!
Did you actually get # 1??


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

pickle puss said:


> Holy Cow!! That's nice!
> Did you actually get # 1??


Thanx PP..no, they're not individually numbered..just 'one of 250'...so far, so good..btw, it's because you were showing off your own Discovery that got me into checking them out..

All day for moi..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx PP..no, they're not individually numbered..just 'one of 250'...so far, so good..btw, it's because you were showing off your own Discovery that got me into checking them out..
> 
> All day for moi..
> View attachment 15624121


Thunder 
Congratulations on picking up this great and unique Ebel! I know you have been looking for this for a while. They are quite rare stateside. Where did you find this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I came back from a trip over Xmas to find this La Carree waiting for me at FedEx, just back from a trip to Movado for a service









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

pickle puss said:


> Holy Cow!! That's nice!
> Did you actually get # 1??


Thanx PP..no, they're not individually numbered..just 'one of 250'...so far, so good..btw, it's because you were showing off your own Discovery that got me into checking them out..

All day for moi..
View attachment 15624121



WWII70 said:


> Thunder
> Congratulations on picking up this great and unique Ebel! I know you have been looking for this for a while. They are quite rare stateside. Where did you find this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From a private seller on the 'bay..I'm still in the market for a white dial auto like yours..so, pls keep your eyes open!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> I came back from a trip over Xmas to find this La Carree waiting for me at FedEx, just back from a trip to Movado for a service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A looker, to be sure!!...mine says hello..


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

Happy holidays everyone!

My Type E is back from Movado and has gone through a bit of a transformation in the 2 years I've had it...

Originally (sold in 2000):









Acquired in need of service (2018)









Serviced and replaced crown (by Movado, 2019):









Added bracelet (2019):









Replaced bezel inserts (by Movado, 2020):


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a 'Kissing E' for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

IAvictorinox said:


> Happy holidays everyone!
> 
> My Type E is back from Movado and has gone through a bit of a transformation in the 2 years I've had it...
> 
> ...


Thanks for documenting the transformation. Did you replace the bezel inserts yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

So I finally clicked on this thread out of curiosity. I only looked over the last couple pages so apologies if it's already been asked, but how many Ebels do each of the regular posters own? They are all very good looking watches by the way, it's just that owning multiples of a single brand is somewhat foreign to my acquisition approach.


----------



## IAvictorinox (Sep 18, 2018)

WWII70 said:


> Thanks for documenting the transformation. Did you replace the bezel inserts yourself?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I should have been more clear. I _had_ the crown replaced by Movado when I sent it for initial service and the bezel inserts when it went back for warranty (the date wheel was off). The best I can do is swap to the bracelet!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Actium said:


> So I finally clicked on this thread out of curiosity. I only looked over the last couple pages so apologies if it's already been asked, but how many Ebels do each of the regular posters own? They are all very good looking watches by the way, it's just that owning multiples of a single brand is somewhat foreign to my acquisition approach.


I've about 27 at the moment..and still counting, the good Lord(& my wife) permitting!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Discovery chrono








The Discovery shares the same 44.5mm case and bracelet with the BTR range as well as hands, hour markers, crown and pushers, but there are many differences. While the BTR chrono has the Cal 137 movement, the Discovery has a chronometer grade Valjoux 7750 with day and date display windows at 3 o'clock instead of the date only aperture at 4:30 on the Cal 137 BTR. All the BTRs have flat sapphire crystal exhibition casebacks to display the in-house movements but the Discovery has a domed solid caseback which adds a little to its thickness. I haven't weighed them but the Discovery feels heavier to me.

Many people consider the Cal 137 BTR chrono to be superior due to the in-house movement and they regard the Discovery as a 'poor-cousin'. To me, the Discovery gives up mothing in terms of accuracy, fit, finish or feel and I enjoy the day/date display. I consider them as 'dizygotic twins' with equal stature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Actium said:


> So I finally clicked on this thread out of curiosity. I only looked over the last couple pages so apologies if it's already been asked, but how many Ebels do each of the regular posters own? They are all very good looking watches by the way, it's just that owning multiples of a single brand is somewhat foreign to my acquisition approach.


I'm at 30 Ebels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

IAvictorinox said:


> No, I should have been more clear. I _had_ the crown replaced by Movado when I sent it for initial service and the bezel inserts when it went back for warranty (the date wheel was off). The best I can do is swap to the bracelet!


Thanks. I thought doing the bezel inserts might be a job for professionals.

I tried one of those but with a different dial, having applied markers instead of the printed dial. But I found it too small compared to the chrono.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Actium said:


> So I finally clicked on this thread out of curiosity. I only looked over the last couple pages so apologies if it's already been asked, but how many Ebels do each of the regular posters own? They are all very good looking watches by the way, it's just that owning multiples of a single brand is somewhat foreign to my acquisition approach.


I have about 20, and my wife probably a dozen.

But I also have several Concords, and a Zenith, Cartier, Maurice Lacroix, Ulysse Nardin, a couple of Heuers, several Seikos, a Certina, Yema, and a bunch of vintage watches including Longines, Girard-Perregaux, etc. etc.

Rick "not just a one-brand collector" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I only have one but I feel it is my best, an Ebel Classic 100. Everything on that watch is just amazing.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Found this one. Some of my pictures there, even. Nice.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

colgex said:


> I only have one but I feel it is my best, an Ebel Classic 100. Everything on that watch is just amazing.


I believe that was mine at one point. I'm glad you still have it. Great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR 'skeleton' for the start of the work year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> Found this one. Some of my pictures there, even. Nice.


Interesting and I do see your photos in there. Unfortunately the photos often don't match the script or illustrate the point he is making.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Early morning shot. La Carree









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending the work week w/ *The Perp*..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E yesterday 









BTR GMT today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/IMG]


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. A little gold for the end of the work week. Discovery diver two tone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Evening change. A little gold for the end of the work week. Discovery diver two tone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a collection you have! Day after day a new Ebel. I'm always impressed, but then on occasion you post something totally expected. The two tone version of the Discovery diver... I used to have the black dial version in steel, but sold it off after deciding that I didn't like steel bracelet. (Ebel's bracelet is wonderfully constructed, but slides to easily and was constantly ending up on my wrist joint.) If it had been the two tone version with gold like yours I might have kept it. I should have looked into getting one of the rubber straps from the Modulor chronograph model. Two tone with that strap it would have been perfect.


----------



## Dr Obnxs (Jan 10, 2021)

My likey the Chronosport!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the week off w/ a Classic 100..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E with steel hardware









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And quite the *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

BTR on the list.









5 Watches That Never Really Made It


Here's an overview of 5 watches that never really made it. 5 watches that might be very interesting today though, or should be forgotten.




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

JP. said:


> BTR on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made it (to the list of forgotten watches)!


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

rxmar23 said:


> Made it (to the list of forgotten watches)!


Yes. But in a positive way. Great watch, just not for the masses.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice watches, just never been popular..Great Early Chrono, Divers and Worldtime watches.
Only one left that I still have is a Diver w/hite Dial..Wear it once or twice a month if that!!


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

JP. said:


> Yes. But in a positive way. Great watch, just not for the masses.


Yeah, it's the same reason this thread exists. Each of the watches on their list appeals to me, so I guess I'm "special." 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

DaleEArnold said:


> Nice watches, just never been popular..Great Early Chrono, Divers and Worldtime watches.
> Only one left that I still have is a Diver w/hite Dial..Wear it once or twice a month if that!!


Be careful of "never". Ebels were quite popular and sought-after in the 80's through middle 90's, when they were still family owned.

Rick "the Ebel Chronograph was the 'it' watch if the 80's" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

1911 Senior Chronosport caliber 134. I find it interesting how many dial and hand variations there are of this original series (applied/printed numerals, gold/silver/black hands with/without lume, white/black/blue dials, silver/gold subdial rings). I find the versions with black hands and printed numerals to be the most restrained and plain, which I think balances out the funky case and bracelets well. I think that may be part of the popularity of the original El Primero based Chronosports, a conventional classic dial makes the very characteristic exterior design less challenging.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> 1911 Senior Chronosport caliber 134. I find it interesting how many dial and hand variations there are of this original series (applied/printed numerals, gold/silver/black hands with/without lume, white/black/blue dials, silver/gold subdial rings). I find the versions with black hands and printed numerals to be the most restrained and plain, which I think balances out the funky case and bracelets well. I think that may be part of the popularity of the original El Primero based Chronosports, a conventional classic dial makes the very characteristic exterior design less challenging.
> 
> View attachment 15670375


You're right. The Chronosport had many dial configurations. I've not seen one like yours before but it's very nice. Usually the two tone versions have gold embossed numerals, such as the two I've had.

Here's mine with black hands and printed numerals. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

A seller on eBay is offering up an old Ebel 134 owned by racecar driver Sterling Moss. Looks like he wore the hell out of it, not to mention installing a crazy bracelet after getting the lugs drilled. A mere $30k/GBP 22.25k.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WTSP said:


> A seller on eBay is offering up an old Ebel 134 owned by racecar driver Sterling Moss. Looks like he wore the hell out of it, not to mention installing a crazy bracelet after getting the lugs drilled. A mere $30k/GBP 22.25k.


What no half links? Hard pass


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The hands on mine aren't black so much as black-polished. In the right light (not in the pic below), they are a mirror.










Seems to me Ebel's really stylish dials, such as the 12-4-8 Senior dials, came later.

Ebel of old has used very fine traditional dial arrangements, even in high-style cases. This ca. 1962 ref. 9214955 has a uniquely faceted case, but the silvered dome dial and applied markers (and even the date window border) are classically designed and executed as well as any haute-horlogerie piece. Note the similar hands.










Rick "noting that even the cal. 137 BTRs have expertly designed classical dials" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Rick "noting that even the cal. 137 BTRs have expertly designed classical dials" Denney


That '62 Ebel is gorgeous. By classical dials I meant something more conservative than the BTRs, which in my book are still pretty sporty despite having conventional chronograph layouts. I was thinking conservative like the Longines Grande Classique or Cartier Tank.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> That '62 Ebel is gorgeous. By classical dials I meant something more conservative than the BTRs, which in my book are still pretty sporty despite having conventional chronograph layouts. I was thinking conservative like the Longines Grande Classique or Cartier Tank.


The Longines La Grande Classique often comes with tall Roman markers like the Chronosport, but it also comes with stick markers, sometimes applied and sometimes screened. Sorta like:










But I thought you meant dials of classical design to offset the unconventional cases, whether sporty, military, or dressy, not so much just slender Roman markers.

The E-type chronographs have dials that stray little from traditional chronograph pilot designs like the Breguet XX. In fact, inside the case, the movement and dial would be quite at home as one of the Type XX variants, the lack of arabics notwithstanding. The movement is nearly identical, of course, except for the flyback feature and the rotor. But the Chodat-designed case is from a different planet. Not sporty so much as stylishly utilitarian. But not skinny romans either.










And the mid-aughts 1911 Seniors had dials of deeply traditional design, though also without the romans. They also balance the uniqueness of the case.










Rick "loves that '62 also" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> A seller on eBay is offering up an old Ebel 134 owned by racecar driver Sterling Moss. Looks like he wore the hell out of it, not to mention installing a crazy bracelet after getting the lugs drilled. A mere $30k/GBP 22.25k.


Sterling must have taken too many bangs to the head

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grampyfish (Jan 28, 2021)

Looks more like something Salvador Dali would wear not Sterling Moss!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

Kinda' just getting back into paying closer attention to the watch market lately and I'd wondered what ever happened to Ebel. I remember them as an iconic sub-luxury Swiss brand back in the 1990's.

I used to spend a good bit of time in Hong Kong back then. Everywhere you turned there was another watch store - seemed like at least one on every block in the commercial zones on the main island and in Kowloon. And as I recall, there were a lot of Ebel signs, outnumbered only by the Rolex, Omega, and Tissot signs. That may mean nothing more than they had advertising dollars to throw around. But it worked on me. At least in so far as I came to recognize the brand, having never encountered it before... (not that I ever bought one though).

I was mostly busy drooling on the the Rolex counter, as well as dreaming (or scheming) over Omegas, Patek Philippes, and others I considered unobtainable at the time. But I do remember what stuck in my mind as Ebel's "signature look"... screws on or around the bezels, curvaceous linked bracelets, and lots of two-tone stainless and gold(-tone?) treatments.

I'm not inclined to go out of my way, or spend a lot of money on one. But if I ran across a pawn shop bargain I'd be tempted... just for old-time sake (NPI)









(not my photo, not my watch)


----------



## Grampyfish (Jan 28, 2021)

Bird-Dog said:


> Kinda' just getting back into paying closer attention to the watch market lately and I'd wondered what ever happened to Ebel. I remember them as an iconic sub-luxury Swiss brand back in the 1990's.
> 
> I used to spend a good bit of time in Hong Kong back then. Everywhere you turned there was another watch store - seemed like at least one on every block in the commercial zones on the main island and in Kowloon. And as I recall, there were a lot of Ebel signs, outnumbered only by the Rolex, Omega, and Tissot signs. That may mean nothing more than they had advertising dollars to throw around. But it worked on me. At least in so far as I came to recognize the brand, having never encountered it before... (not that I ever bought one though).
> 
> ...


Hey, wait a minute! That's my watch!


----------



## Grampyfish (Jan 28, 2021)

Grampyfish said:


> Hey, wait a minute! That's my watch!


At least it's better looking than Sterling Moss's.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave two tone. One of the most modern Ebels in my collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Ebel fans. Classic Hexagon GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grampyfish (Jan 28, 2021)

WWII70, Is there a men's Beluga in your collection? You have so many wonderful models. Thanks for sharing regularly.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I’ve looked at the Gents Beluga Lichine in the past, but they are really quite small, though they were from a period that used superb movements and they are really made well. I don’t think any of the gang has one. 

Rick “35mm as I recall” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later today & this evening..


----------



## Grampyfish (Jan 28, 2021)

Those bronzes are really handsome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the month off w/ a chrono..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the month off w/ a chrono..
> View attachment 15684398


I love the dial on this one.

For me, Chronosport









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Grampyfish said:


> WWII70, Is there a men's Beluga in your collection? You have so many wonderful models. Thanks for sharing regularly.


I do not. I must admit that I did not know there are men's watches in the Beluga line. I will now look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grampyfish (Jan 28, 2021)

I know they are smaller, but thought the perpetual calendar ones were men's watches. Really beautiful pieces with great movements.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon Regulator









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Bird-Dog said:


> Kinda' just getting back into paying closer attention to the watch market lately and I'd wondered what ever happened to Ebel. I remember them as an iconic sub-luxury Swiss brand back in the 1990's.
> 
> I used to spend a good bit of time in Hong Kong back then. Everywhere you turned there was another watch store - seemed like at least one on every block in the commercial zones on the main island and in Kowloon. And as I recall, there were a lot of Ebel signs, outnumbered only by the Rolex, Omega, and Tissot signs. That may mean nothing more than they had advertising dollars to throw around. But it worked on me. At least in so far as I came to recognize the brand, having never encountered it before... (not that I ever bought one though).
> 
> ...


I wish that was your photo! It got me thinking as to what the ultimate Ebel is, the one that best characterizes the brand.

My mind went in two directions. One was the most popular models, like the 1911 hexagon wave you've posted, or the Chronosport caliber 134 chronograph. In the other direction was the highest end models, like the Modulor in platinum, perpetual calendar for either the 134 or BTR, or even the diamond pavé Tekton 139.

In the end I suppose my vote would go for a caliber 134 with wave bracelet, adding perhaps a special mention for the BTR 100th Anniversary edition. Does anybody happen to own that model? I don't recall ever seeing it posted.










From what I understand there was also another anniversary watch in 2001. Love the dial!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> I wish that was your photo! It got me thinking as to what the ultimate Ebel is, the one that best characterizes the brand.
> 
> In the end I suppose my vote would go for a caliber 134 with wave bracelet, adding perhaps a special mention for the BTR 100th Anniversary edition.
> 
> ...


I have not seen the 100th anniversary watch but it looks cool. There is another limited edition BTR associated with the Ukrainian professional football club Shakhtar Donetsk. FC Shakhtar Donetsk - Wikipedia 









I haven't given it much thought but my ultimate Ebel would likely be the Chronosport perpetual calendar. I'll dig up the information and post, if I can find it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought it would be useful to add this list of reference codes for the various case metals. 

The first digit of the Ebel reference is for the case material. The next three digits identify the movement calibre. 

1= two tone gold and stainless steel
3= white gold 
4= platinum 
5= rose gold
7= rolled gold (thanks Rick)
8= yellow gold 
9= stainless steel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

To that, add 7 as rolled gold, not used since the early 70's.

The platinum 100th anniversary BTR with the guilloche dial and the original logo was limited to 20 pieces, as I recall.

But there is a distinction between the highest of haute horlogerie, the pinnacle of joillerie, and the models that define the brand.

The caliber 136 perpetual calendar chronograph, made long after the 137 had replaced the 134 in regular chronographs, might be the haute horlogerie piece. The regular 134 chronograph defines the brand if the definition must include being mechanical, but really the watch that defines the brand is the Sport Classic with either the early Piguet or the later Ebel quartz movement. When that came out in 1978, Ebel turned on a cusp and have been following that direction ever since.

For jewelry, though, the 1985 Beluga really defines the elegant lady's watch, and a whole branch of products emerged from that watch, including the gents Beluga Lichine.










Rick "whose wife has _many_ variations of the Beluga" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a *Tank*..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR 'skeleton'









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> To that, add 7 as rolled gold, not used since the early 70's.
> 
> The platinum 100th anniversary BTR with the guilloche dial and the original logo was limited to 20 pieces, as I recall.
> 
> ...


It's true that with Ebel one has to take into account the ladies models. Volume might be higher overall for those than on the men's side, despite all the discussions that take place here.

I think your Swiss cross pattern dial is perhaps a modern iconic Ebel.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. My Brasilia seems perfect to relax and slide into the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "a little retail therapy today" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "a little more" Denney


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rdenney said:


> Rick "a little retail therapy today" Denney


Lovely! I'm sure it helped whatever is ailing you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

BTR today.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> Rick "a little more" Denney


Mine says hello..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the week off w/ a *Perp*..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "sure that Tapatalk killed the resolution, as usual" Denney


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Took the plunge with an Ebel recently, also. Just different enough to add to my collection.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Rick "a little retail therapy today" Denney


Great to see some new Ebels in the thread. Makes the pulse race!

Rick, what model is that chrono? And where did you find the bronze?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mar5ka (Mar 26, 2008)

Ebel discovery 1911 with red band and face is on my list


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Great to see some new Ebels in the thread. Makes the pulse race!
> 
> Rick, what model is that chrono? And where did you find the bronze?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the current Discovery chrono.










It comes with a blue strap (to go with the blued chrono hands), and both the bracelet and strap are quick releasing.










There was one at the local MCS, but two of the bronze LE Discovery watches (I got the better of the two).

Rick "not your father's Ebel" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

mumblypeg said:


> Took the plunge with an Ebel recently, also. Just different enough to add to my collection.
> View attachment 15699157


You made a wise choice with Ebel especially this model. One of the best in the current collection.

Mine says hello









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> It's the current Discovery chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting how they made the lines of the case squarer and with harder edges. I think that matches the current preferred aesthetic. They should probably have done that in the mid to late 2000s with the BTR launch. The Valjoux based Discovery Chronograph seems to have done pretty well in its time with a more masculine look on the dial and pushers, if not the case.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "impossible not to love this watch" Denney


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

WWII70 said:


> BTR 'skeleton'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rube Goldberg might have really liked that one.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Rube Goldberg might have really liked that one.


Really? I don't think the BTR has enough of that linear cause and effect that he would have enjoyed. Perhaps this would have...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WTSP said:


> Really? I don't think the BTR has enough of that linear cause and effect that he would have enjoyed. Perhaps this would have...
> 
> View attachment 15707489


^^^^ "Flatulence"? Wait, lemme look closer...


----------



## hitekexec (Jun 20, 2020)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies...


My favorite has always been the 1911 Tekton, which I'm wearing today and it gets a lot of wrist time. The case design and shape wears extremely easily, the COSC 137 is rock solid accurate, and the dial details and layout are beautifully done; a luxury sports watch that commanded a fair price when new. 
I have a full kit, and am entirely tempted to get another. IMHO, the detractors on this thread likely are basing opinions on more recent offerings from Ebel, which admittedly aren't very enticing, rather than understanding the history or having one of these great watches on their wrist. 
Nice to find other aficionados.


----------



## JD1077 (Jun 29, 2020)

Edo123 said:


> Hey guys. Here on WUS, aside from discussing the well known brands most of the time the forum sometimes also talks about names like Invicta, Orient, Movado, and other less loved brands. But one brand that is very rarely or almost never discussed is Ebel.
> 
> Is there any reason for that. Do we have any users who wear Ebel at all?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

hitekexec said:


> My favorite has always been the 1911 Tekton, which I'm wearing today and it gets a lot of wrist time. The case design and shape wears extremely easily, the COSC 137 is rock solid accurate, and the dial details and layout are beautifully done; a luxury sports watch that commanded a fair price when new.
> I have a full kit, and am entirely tempted to get another. IMHO, the detractors on this thread likely are basing opinions on more recent offerings from Ebel, which admittedly aren't very enticing, rather than understanding the history or having one of these great watches on their wrist.
> Nice to find other aficionados.
> View attachment 15707567


Your Tekton, by the way, dates from about 10 or 12 years ago, not that long ago in watch years. I have one just like it, but with the Kevlar strap and silver dial. Great watch.










But the new ones are kind of enticing, too, though without the 137 (or the same price tag).










Truly the best of this breed, though, has to have been the "it" watch of the 80's, when Ebel was one of the five most important watch companies in Switzerland.










I think the BTR is the polarizing design, but it actually came before the Tekton. Of course, I like it.










Rick "liking the new stuff" Denney


----------



## hitekexec (Jun 20, 2020)

Pretty close on the Tekton date...
And, yes, I've felt the pull to go back to the roots a time or two myself


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

I purchased Ebel 1911 Chrono great bracelet and love the watch feel and look but resale not its strong point. that's problem why I never sold or traded why to get $2k for watch I still enjoy


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thought I'd break out a bit of gold for this very cold day...brrrr...


----------



## hitekexec (Jun 20, 2020)

Cfosterm said:


> I purchased Ebel 1911 Chrono great bracelet and love the watch feel and look but resale not its strong point. that's problem why I never sold or traded why to get $2k for watch I still enjoy
> View attachment 15708525
> View attachment 15708527


Beautiful watch! I wouldn't sell it either. I'm always on the lookout for Ebels.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "just glanced down this morning and it was 10:08" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Kissing E *Discovery* to start the day off..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great to see all the new Ebel owners posting over the last week. La Carree today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Interesting how they made the lines of the case squarer and with harder edges. I think that matches the current preferred aesthetic. They should probably have done that in the mid to late 2000s with the BTR launch. The Valjoux based Discovery Chronograph seems to have done pretty well in its time with a more masculine look on the dial and pushers, if not the case.


The Discovery chronos have the same case, crown and pushers as the BTRs. Also the same hand and indices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

At 54 pages it's time to change the title of this thread.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR skeleton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Friday! Discovery 750 chrono today.









Here's yesterday's BTR for comparison.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> The Discovery chronos have the same case, crown and pushers as the BTRs. Also the same hand and indices.


I hadn't realized that about the cases. It makes sense since they also share the same straps. Are you sure about the hands and indexes though? They seem relatively different.

On another note, does anybody own a Dunhill Millenium chronograph? Their overall designs, finishing, materials and use of the El Primero and Lemania movements make me think that Ebel must have been producing those for them on contract. I have no proof though.



















It's clear that Ebel made pieces for Versace. Why not Dunhill as well?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Likely but I have only conjecture. Dunhill was owned by Cartier in the late 60’s, and I recall that Alain-Dominique Perrin got his start there. That was the entry point for Rupert Johann, who financed the reintegration of Cartier’s three companies into Cartier du Monde using money made from Perrin’s big idea: Le Must dr Cartier. That, of course, ultimately led to Richemont, which started with Cartier. 

Perrin and Blum were buddies, and that was the basis of the long joint venture with Cartier and Ebel, starting in the early 70’s. Ebel made most of Cartier’s watches from then until the late 90’s, including my wife’s early 90’s Santos de Galbee. 

I’ll bet Dunhill watches through that period were made by Ebel. 

Rick “but I won’t bet much” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Discovery Automatic today. I'm very grateful to WWII70 for being willing to part with this piece. I have been wearing it regularly since it arrived. The Longines/Lemania movement is a pleasure to wear. The two toned look adds colour.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Discovery Automatic today. I'm very grateful to WWII70 for being willing to part with this piece. I have been wearing it regularly since it arrived. The Longines/Lemania movement is a pleasure to wear. The two toned look adds colour.
> 
> View attachment 15742145


It's a lovely piece and the gold sure does make it pop. You are now the third owner of this watch from our little group here. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> It's a lovely piece and the gold sure does make it pop. You are now the third owner of this watch from our little group here. Wear it in good health!


Thanks! Now all I need to do is find a reasonably priced 3524CH strap. My AD is quoting me CAD $430, which will be $500 after tax, for any and all models including the rubber and non-alligator versions. There's a nice blue alligator 3524CH strap on eBay right now from a French seller at about half that price. However, I'm looking for rubber or non-exotic leather. Does anybody happen to have a spare that they'd be willing to part with for a price?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WTSP said:


> Discovery Automatic today. I'm very grateful to WWII70 for being willing to part with this piece. I have been wearing it regularly since it arrived. The Longines/Lemania movement is a pleasure to wear. The two toned look adds colour.
> 
> View attachment 15742145


Wear it in good health, sir!!..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Wear it in good health, sir!!..


Aha, now I understand. I've been Thunder1struck!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WTSP said:


> Aha, now I understand. I've been Thunder1struck!


You've quite the sense of humor!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

La Carree today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Friday. 1911 chrono with Ebel's cal 137 movement, to start the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR titanium and carbon fiber dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm sure that in the four years this thread has run someone has mentioned how Ebel helped to bring Zenith back to life. Ebel and Rolex.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> I'm sure that in the four years this thread has run someone has mentioned how Ebel helped to bring Zenith back to life. Ebel and Rolex.


Yes, it's been mentioned. 

Rolex might not have used the Zenith movement had Ebel not done it first. Ebel was an important manufacturer in those days-not at Rolex's scale but still in the top handful. They were heavily and effectively marketed in the same channels Rolex used. When they used old El Primero movements successfully in a watch with a higher price than the Daytona of the time, it certainly would have gotten Rolex's attention.

And it persuaded Dixi, who owned Zenith from 1978 to 1999, to restart production with restored tooling in 1986, two years before Rolex's first Zenith-powered Daytona. Ebel started using old-stock El Primeros in 1982, and switched to the new production in 1986.

Rick "Ebel was one of the five most important Swiss watch companies in the 80's" Denney


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Rdenney said:


> Yes, it's been mentioned.
> 
> Rolex might not have used the Zenith movement had Ebel not done it first. Ebel was an important manufacturer in those days-not at Rolex's scale but still in the top handful. They were heavily and effectively marketed in the same channels Rolex used. When they used old El Primero movements successfully in a watch with a higher price than the Daytona of the time, it certainly would have gotten Rolex's attention.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks for these 3D insights. Much appreciated.

Sent from East of the Equator


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR skeleton









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a *Perp*..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery chrono just reset from February









Love the Perp. I need to reset all the functions on mine. Not too challenging actually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 'Kissing E' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Another 'Kissing E' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono with the Ebel 137 movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel 1911 Senior









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

WWII70 said:


> Ebel 1911 Senior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

efcop said:


> View attachment 15767400


Nice GMT! Easy to use, isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

WWII70 said:


> Nice GMT! Easy to use, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


absolutely. I think the readability is great. I prefer this dial over the black one which is a bit too dark for my taste


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

efcop said:


> absolutely. I think the readability is great. I prefer this dial over the black one which is a bit too dark for my taste


I had both and sold the silver dial. One of the few regrets I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy St. Patrick's Day. Ebel Le Modulor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

WWII70 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day. Ebel Le Modulor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

WWII70 said:


> I had both and sold the silver dial. One of the few regrets I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd feel the same, I'd be hard pressed to let it go


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

So, 56 pages in, maybe it's time to rename this thread to, "Why is everyone talking about Ebel?"


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

Resurrection doesn’t only work for religions


----------



## Hooper62 (Feb 19, 2021)

WWII70 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day. Ebel Le Modulor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a gorgeous watch!!!!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa Thursday

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

interesting design but not for me. Nice craftmanship though


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooper62 said:


> This is a gorgeous watch!!!!


Thank you. I get more compliments on this than most of my watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E with bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

A quick shot. Forgot to set the time for them, even.


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

nice shot of lovely specimens


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> A quick shot. Forgot to set the time for them, even.


His and Hers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm not as harsh a critic as some are when it comes to Ebel. Although I never owned one, I like the looks of the Wave model. It's unique and distinctive.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> His and Hers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Voyager world timer. A spin off from the Discovery line (Ebel's early dive watches), this has a screw down crown.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


>


Wow  tiny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Discovery 750.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Baka1969 said:


> I'm not as harsh a critic as some are when it comes to Ebel. Although I never owned one, I like the looks of the Wave model. It's unique and distinctive.
> 
> View attachment 15785656
> 
> ...


The current Ebel Wave lineup has these neat chronos too.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

La Carree









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

No, it's not an Ebel. But Ebel owned 25% of Heuer from the time of the TAG acquisition up through sometime in the mid-to-late 90's.

Rick "Cartier didn't want that piece of Heuer that came along with Piaget" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquatica 500M LE for the first day of the long weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> No, it's not an Ebel. But Ebel owned 25% of Heuer from the time of the TAG acquisition up through sometime in the mid-to-late 90's.
> 
> Rick "Cartier didn't want that piece of Heuer that came along with Piaget" Denney


Sacrilege!










Just kidding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

New arrival. Discovery chrono. This is a lovely watch and one of the best chronos in Ebel's current lineup. It comes with both bracelet and a rubber strap but I'm going to try this on my stack of 22mm natos









Thanks to JP for posting the photo of this from Ebel's website, back in October 2020, that alerted me to this model. Thanks buddy! 



JP. said:


> View attachment 15522464


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Wearing this today 









Bracelet is pretty amazing. It feels very weighty and solid despite being quartz (I think the gold helps). 
Just don't like the paper while dial (with gold hands and indices). Cheapens it for me


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> New arrival. Discovery chrono. This is a lovely watch and one of the best chronos in Ebel's current lineup. It comes with both bracelet and a rubber strap but I'm going to try this on my stack of 22mm natos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick up!!...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

All day for Easter Sunday..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Easter to those who celebrate. Still with the new arrival on black leather strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Still wearing my new Discovery chrono. This time on a sporty nato.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a 1911 Big Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "this week" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Large Date to start the workday off..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Still rocking my new arrival on another nato.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Rick "this week" Denney


Congratulations Rick! That looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> A Large Date to start the workday off..
> View attachment 15810315


I haven't seen these big dates anywhere except in your photos. What are the models numbers? We're these eBay pickups?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> I haven't seen these big dates anywhere except in your photos. What are the models numbers? We're these eBay pickups?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, Ebay pickups..the black dial model # is E9125250 & 75510078; the white dial is E9125250 & 75510283..they're both highly recommended!!..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

9125250 or 9125240?

Rick “not recalling a 250 case code” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> 9125250 or 9125240?
> 
> Rick "not recalling a 250 case code" Denney


Both are E9125250...so the research begins, right?..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

New Discovery chrono, new strap, new shirt. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Recycled pic from yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pj66 (Feb 3, 2019)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post! Really nice watches. Now I understand why my mom really liked and admired Ebel watches when I was small (mid 1970's). If I were to surprise my mom with an Ebel automatic or quartz, what can you suggest? Vintage I think would be better. Do not know how much they go for but would a budget of $1K to $1500 be low or high? Thanks and again really great collection. Made me respect the brand I only knew from my mom's talking about it years ago.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Pj66 said:


> Thank you for your post! Really nice watches. Now I understand why my mom really liked and admired Ebel watches when I was small (mid 1970's). If I were to surprise my mom with an Ebel automatic or quartz, what can you suggest? Vintage I think would be better. Do not know how much they go for but would a budget of $1K to $1500 be low or high? Thanks and again really great collection. Made me respect the brand I only knew from my mom's talking about it years ago.


Well, I would look at the mother of pearl quartz offerings..there are many of them available on Ebay..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pj66 said:


> Thank you for your post! Really nice watches. Now I understand why my mom really liked and admired Ebel watches when I was small (mid 1970's). If I were to surprise my mom with an Ebel automatic or quartz, what can you suggest? Vintage I think would be better. Do not know how much they go for but would a budget of $1K to $1500 be low or high? Thanks and again really great collection. Made me respect the brand I only knew from my mom's talking about it years ago.


There are numerous current ladies quartz Ebels that would work well.

Ebel also made several men's models (both quartz and automatics) in a 38mm case from the 70's to 90's or 2000's. These would not look out of place on a woman's wrist depending on wrist size. I have several.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery chrono again









Dial is a little more sunburst in the bright sunshine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

#restinpeace


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Karlisnet said:


> #restinpeace
> 
> View attachment 15818875


As Mark Twain said 'The report of my death was an exaggeration.'

Ebel is alive and well 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia chrono for the new week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's nato season, so the return of the Discovery diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR chrono, titanium case and carbon fiber dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a 'Kissing E' Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

My current modest Ebel collection, I can't resist a good two tone design. Black vs white dial, diver and chronograph, 1911 vs wave bracelet, Lemania/Longines vs Zenith. I think the Chronosport wears better as it's lighter and I prefer the wave bracelet. The Discovery Diver seems to have a lot more metal in the watch head, even though its weight is comparatively light for a 39 mm steel bracelet watch (~130 g).










Incidentally, some character seems intent on defaming Ebel in the High End forum. I've taken a shot at correcting his misgivings, but I'm sure that many posters here are better qualified to do so than I am.
Is Ebel now High-end too??


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E on rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arrived today, two quick photos:


















Bracelet needs adjustment.

This has to be the thinnest El Primero powered watch. Wow!

Charlie


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Congratulations! I have one of those too. The black hand version of the caliber 134 Ebels is very classy IMO. I agree that these must be some of the thinnest El Primero based watches, probably because the case fits the movement so well and because of the flat crystal.

Good luck with the bracelet resizing. It's a challenging process, but rewarding once you finally get it. Part of the trick is to put the tips of the links back on while the bracelet is folded at the spot where you are installing them, but maybe you've done all this before.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you!
Any advice is appreciated. No experience with Ebel here. Somehow I (wrongly) assumed it would be easier than with pins.

Oh, I forgot to add, the movement is a 3019 PHC. My theory is that the link bracelet must've been added at a later point in time.

It's probably old news to you Ebel guys, but the second hands move so smooth! ;-)


Charlie


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Thank you!
> Any advice is appreciated. No experience with Ebel here. Somehow I (wrongly) assumed it would be easier than with pins.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to add, the movement is a 3019 PHC. My theory is that the link bracelet must've been added at a later point in time.
> ...


Are you having trouble with a specific aspect of the bracelet? Off the top of my head, here are some of the issues that make it harder to resize 1911 bracelets:
1- There are five parts to each link: The two sides (one of which integrates with the lateral bars), the two small gold tone pieces, and the polished center section. The small ones are very fiddly and easy to loose.
2- All of these parts have a top and bottom. It can be hard to see, but they are all roughly kidney bean shaped from the side, with the bottom being flatter and the top being more rounded. Make sure you get the orientation right. Getting all the screw heads with the slots on one side and the smooth screw end faces on the other will mean you have it right for the angled end pieces. The brushed part of the center links goes downward toward the wrist while the polished section goes upward, which may seem obvious.
3- The angled parts of the side links make them difficult to remove or put back on because the angles mean the pieces block one-another. Folding the bracelet at the links that you're working on will help clear the space.

Are you certain you have a 3019 PHC? It's possible, but this model would usually come with a caliber 400/Ebel 134. Here's a shot of my watch. Your date wheel is from a caliber 400. It's not impossible that you might have a 400 date wheel on a 3019 PHC, but it's unlikely. The only way to know is if you have "3019 PHC" written on the automatic winding bridge where the 400 is on mine.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

All the Ebel El Primeros were marked caliber 134, but they also included Zenith markings. 

Near as I can tell, they bought maybe four or five batches of movements from Zenith in the period 1982 to 1994 or so. The first batch of several thousand ebauches was old production from the 70’s that Vermot has stored away. Those would have been marked 3019PHC. They added the Dubois Depráz perpetual calendar module in 1984 to make the caliber 136, but that was just a handful of watches, I suspect. Those were not Zenith constructions, and Ebel never to my knowledge used the 3019PHF full calendar version. 

I don’t know when they ran out of that first batch, but we should not overestimate how many of these were made. The second batch must have been fairly large, near as I can tell, and those were marked 40.0, from the 1986 restarted production using old tooling. They updated the tooling to start making the 400, but Ebel was apparently using up the batch of 40.0’s for some years, perhaps even through the early 90’s, when Blum started working with Lemania on the 1350. 

All that is to say I don’t think I could be sure that an early chronograph with a 1911 bracelet couldn’t have a 3019PHC, or that a 1990 model with a later bracelet that lacked the foldover lock clip couldn’t have a 40.0. 

And Ebel may well have replaced the movement with a freshly rebuilt one during a service. 

Mine looked to have the same date wheel as above and it has a caliber 40.0. 

Rick “no records available so not sure of anything” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Arrived today, two quick photos:
> 
> View attachment 15837264
> 
> ...


Charlie,
I am happy to see another Ebel Chronosport join the fold! Enjoy this lovely watch. 
Where did you find this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my 1911 Senior









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

EBEL?...I just acquired this. ?
I can't find out much about it, Movado told me that they had no info on it, AND it was probably made before they bought EBEL in the early 2000's.
I like it...anyone else seen one?


























Another photo...with the other two in the 'bundle'.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

RLC said:


> EBEL?...I just acquired this.
> I can't find out much about it, Movado told me that they had no info on it, AND it was probably made before they bought EBEL in the early 2000's.
> I like it...anyone else seen one?
> View attachment 15839790
> ...


That is super funky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

RLC said:


> EBEL?...I just acquired this. ?
> I can't find out much about it, Movado told me that they had no info on it, AND it was probably made before they bought EBEL in the early 2000's.
> I like it...anyone else seen one?
> View attachment 15839790
> ...


That's wild. Looks absolutely pristine for its age -- was it new-old stock at the store?


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

RLC said:


> EBEL?...I just acquired this. ?
> I can't find out much about it, Movado told me that they had no info on it, AND it was probably made before they bought EBEL in the early 2000's.
> I like it...anyone else seen one?
> View attachment 15839790
> ...


That's wild. What a cool design. Looks like Favre Leuba also released a Modul-O Quartz watch with the same design, as did Eberhard. Apparently it's based on the B21 caliber.
A Favre-Leuba Modul O Quartz 18K gold cushion shape cased gentleman's wristwatch, the signed br
Early Quartz - Beta 21 : List of models spotted and an incredible 18k B21 collection


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> That's wild. Looks absolutely pristine for its age -- was it new-old stock at the store?


Yes NOS...My 'jeweler' bought it from a store closure/estate sale about 15yrs ago.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

RLC said:


> Yes NOS...My 'jeweler' bought it from a store closure/estate sale about 15yrs ago.


Holy moly!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

That is insanely cool. 

The logo predates 1978, and the Beta21 movement postdates 1969 or so. I’m guessing early in that window, when Charles Blum still owned the company, but just after Alice Levy Blum’s passing in 1968, after which Charles called back his son Pierre-Alain to help him manage the company. Charles had been the instigator of the Precision Watchmaking Community, formed in 1957, to explore accuracy strategies as a coalition with other companies, including Favre-Leuba and Eberhard (among others). 

That group had collaborated on the A. Schild 1687, first for the automatic winder, and then for the high-beat escapement. Gerard-Perregeaux was part of that coalition. The Blums lived basically across the street from GP, and maybe three blocks from Ebel. 

In the early 70’s, Favre-Leuba owned JLC, and most of the quartz watches used the GP351. I’m surprised to see this Beta21 model. Im not surprised to see the Eherhard in basically the same case as the Ebel. 

Ebel made a high-beat automatic in a similar case during that period, too. 

Rick “who would love to own an Ebel Fast-Beat in a 70’s chunky case” Denney


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Rdenney said:


> That is insanely cool.
> 
> The logo predates 1978, and the Beta21 movement postdates 1969 or so. I'm guessing early in that window, when Charles Blum still owned the company, but just after Alice Levy Blum's passing in 1968, after which Charles called back his son Pierre-Alain to help him manage the company. Charles had been the instigator of the Precision Watchmaking Community, formed in 1957, to explore accuracy strategies as a coalition with other companies, including Favre-Leuba and Eberhard (among others).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the info. ?
So I'd be close saying 1970 as a birth date? For it's size & weight,(about4oz) it wares comfortable, keeps great time and is certainly not something you see every day. With such a limited supply it's probably hard to determine a value, although I have no plans on turning it loose.?
To be absolutely honest, it was an add-on to the 2 Rolex bundle above, thrown in to sweeten the pot. 
The Lex's will be back from service soon, and with some more research there I'll be better able to judge the 'bundle'. 
Thanks again for all the help gang....the WUS ROCKS.?
RLC


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

Edo123 said:


> And just generally what is the forum's view of Ebel? Not looking to buy one just asking curiously.


I like one of their models but they seem to be more associated more with fashion watches, but unlike Invicta or Orient etc.. their watches sell for over a thousand dollars and have poor resale value so if wish to buy an Ebel and later change your mind, you'll lose a lot of money on the resale.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

RLC said:


> With such a limited supply it's probably hard to determine a value, although I have no plans on turning it loose.😘


Don't go out there trying to figure out the value! These solid gold quartz models from lesser known brands are exactly the type of watch that gets destroyed by unscrupulous gold dealers for the value of the metal with no consideration for the watch. They know that the watch itself has little value beyond the gold, so they pay the original owner a price that is below the current price for the weight of the gold, scrap the watch, sell the metal at market price. It's pure evil.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

WTSP said:


> Don't go out there trying to figure out the value! These solid gold quartz models from lesser known brands are exactly the type of watch that gets destroyed by unscrupulous gold dealers for the value of the metal with no consideration for the watch. They know that the watch itself has little value beyond the gold, so they pay the original owner a price that is below the current price for the weight of the gold, scrap the watch, sell the metal at market price. It's pure evil.


That's not our 'guy', he's had the watch for over 15 yrs with no intention of scrapping it for gold content. Every-time I visit he brings out 'Bob's box of recent additions' for me to go thru, the two 'Lex's appeared last visit and the EBEL was the sweetener to close the deal.😂
RLC


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

RLC said:


> That's not our 'guy', he's had the watch for over 15 yrs with no intention of scrapping it for gold content. Every-time I visit he brings out 'Bob's box of recent additions' for me to go thru, the two 'Lex's appeared last visit and the EBEL was the sweetener to close the deal.
> RLC


Wow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

RLC said:


> That's not our 'guy', he's had the watch for over 15 yrs with no intention of scrapping it for gold content. Every-time I visit he brings out 'Bob's box of recent additions' for me to go thru, the two 'Lex's appeared last visit and the EBEL was the sweetener to close the deal.😂
> RLC


I wasn't saying that anybody you were dealing with right now would necessarily do that. It's to his credit that the dealer whom you got the watch from kept it for so long. I'm just saying that there are others out there who are far less scrupulous.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ *The Perp*..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF & Stay Safe'..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

manwhowalks said:


> I like one of their models but they seem to be more associated more with fashion watches, but unlike Invicta or Orient etc.. their watches sell for over a thousand dollars and have poor resale value so if wish to buy an Ebel and later change your mind, you'll lose a lot of money on the resale.


You might try reading at least the first few pages of the thread before responding.

Ebel is not the only company whose watches lose value, but even now they make very good watches-noticeably or even dramatically more finely made that those you mentioned-that you'll have a hard time finding in a mall or on the arm of anyone you know. And they have an original and unique design code to which they remain true, instead of copying some more expensive company's design code.

Rick "it's okay not to like them, because unlike facts, taste is subjective" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I was just thinking in how in the past week we've seen a pivotal 1911 Senior Chronosport from Charlie1888 marking the transition from Zenith's pre and post-Vermot eras, followed by RLC's gold B21 marking the first major Swiss quartz watch launch across several major brands including Ebel, follow that up with Thunder1's perpetual calendar. It shows in a nutshell just how interesting Ebel is and how worthwhile it can be to go beyond the usual Speedmaster/Submariner/Grand Seiko worship.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my Type E. 









It's a bit goofy and atypical for Ebel it's but one of my favorites. Love this blue dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I really love the design aesthetics of Ebel watches, ... and 2 days back I've bought an Ebel 1080916 automatic at chrono24. The watch comes with box and papers, I haven't received it yet. I preferred that particular listing because of the bracelet, which is wave. But after searching the internet I cannot find another example of this particular reference that is fitted with this bracelet. If any expert here could answer, is there any chance the watch being released with this bracelet or it was changed at a certain point?
Here is the watch


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Within certain lines and within certain periods Ebel straps and bracelets tend to be interchangeable. They tended to get superseded with each generation, but within a certain time period, like say the late nineties, there’s a lot of interchangeability. It’s possible that the model you bought was originally launched on a 1911 link bracelet or a strap, but that the original owner requested a wave bracelet. It’s also possible that your model did get released with wave bracelets, but no photos currently document that on the Internet because nobody has bothered to take wrist shots. I expect your watch was manufactured at least twenty years ago. Probably a bit more, like in the mid to late nineties. It would be difficult to know unless somebody has an original catalogue from that period.

I think what really matters is whether the bracelet fits the lugs. It appears that it does, so I wouldn’t be too concerned about what bracelet the model originally came with.

Also, unless I’m mistaken your watch had a cool Lemania 8810/Longines 990 movement in it.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

WTSP said:


> Within certain lines and within certain periods Ebel straps and bracelets tend to be interchangeable. They tended to get superseded with each generation, but within a certain time period, like say the late nineties, there's a lot of interchangeability. It's possible that the model you bought was originally launched on a 1911 link bracelet or a strap, but that the original owner requested a wave bracelet. It's also possible that your model did get released with wave bracelets, but no photos currently document that on the Internet because nobody has bothered to take wrist shots. I expect your watch was manufactured at least twenty years ago. Probably a bit more, like in the mid to late nineties. It would be difficult to know unless somebody has an original catalogue from that period.
> 
> I think what really matters is whether the bracelet fits the lugs. It appears that it does, so I wouldn't be too concerned about what bracelet the model originally came with.
> 
> Also, unless I'm mistaken your watch had a cool Lemania 8810/Longines 900 movement in it.


Yep, you are absolutely right about the movement and the watch is from1995, but very well preserved, the seller has not changed the strap himself, because the watch was in the box for the last 15 years, he inherited it from a relative. So I am actually very happy with the purchase and can't wait the watch to arrive Tuesday.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Mid 90’s is about right. That was the logo they started using with the Modulor (1995) and it was replaced with the current logo by LVMH in the early 00’s. 

The movement is a Lemania 8810, which Ebel used no later than ‘99, when Investcorp sold Lemania and Breguet to Swatch and Ebel to LVMH. Ebel’s premium movement after that was a GP3100. 

Bracelet codes are not included in the technical reference that is stamped on the case. Those were sometimes added in the paperwork, though, so I may be able to confirm the supplied bracelet when you get the papers. 

But it’s not a faulty replacement even if it is a replacement—bracelets for the Senior after 1995 didn’t fit earlier models, etc. 

Rick “has a late 90’s sales manual back home” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm having a Senior moment..

*Well, the newest addition to the herd is this 1911 Senior...the 40mm SS case houses Ebel's 331 movement, which is basically a Girard-Perregaux 3301..not my 1st Ebel with this movement, as my 40mm Classic Wave also features it..it's keeping pretty good time so far(I've had it since Friday morning)..here's a couple of pics of it and the Classic Wave.. *


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

catlike said:


> Thanks to this thread my newest acquisition has arrived b-)
> 
> View attachment 15098683
> 
> ...


Missed this initially.

Congrats. I love mine.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Are there any online resources of old (Ebel) catalogues?

---------------------------------

Brace yourselves, long post...









It looks sad, after the adjustment. ;-)

Thanks @ WTSP for the hints!

Tweezers and a slotted screwdriver in 1.2 mm with 0.25 mm blade thickness worked best.




























I believe something's wrong here.


















They were removed anyway. Could these not matching ones be from the later 1911 bracelets?

Only problem encountered were these (below), stuck together. (Of course, screws removed).









All screws were easy to remove, should I be worried that they loosen themselves over time?

Charlie


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Still in the honeymoon phase w/ this one..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Old catalogs pop up on eBay. 

The bracelet with the furrows in the back is the older style. Someone installed a later link. 

Rick “noting that catalogs were not produced every year” Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Interesting that the old bracelets featured hollow or dug out links. At least it will make it lighter. Some of my links are stuck but it’s because the screws are stuck. 

In any case, congratulations! You have now earned your mail-in degree in Ebel bracelet resizing.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

1985 Miami Vice coolness.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Some Ebel ads...
























































































Charlie


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

The Architects of Time, those were the ads I remember. Very cool, thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

That ad for the Chronosport is very early, probably 1982 or 1983. The price was the first price they offered for the new Zenith-powered chronograph. 

And Corrigans was a jeweler in my home town of Houston. I remember them well. 

Do you have an original of that ad or was it an internet grab?

Rick “who has that as with a Mayors overprint and a price of $1999 from 1983” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> I'm having a Senior moment..
> 
> *Well, the newest addition to the herd is this 1911 Senior...the 40mm SS case houses Ebel's 331 movement, which is basically a Girard-Perregaux 3301..not my 1st Ebel with this movement, as my 40mm Classic Wave also features it..it's keeping pretty good time so far(I've had it since Friday morning)..here's a couple of pics of it and the Classic Wave.. *
> View attachment 15845551
> ...


Thunder
Very nice pickup on the Senior. I have the same watch with a blue dial. One of my favorites!
I have not seen the Wave with this movement and the sub seconds at 9 o'clock before. Beautiful in gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Thunder
> Very nice pickup on the Senior. I have the same watch with a blue dial. One of my favorites!
> I have not seen the Wave with this movement and the sub seconds at 9 o'clock before. Beautiful in gold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Having seen your blue dial version, I felt pretty comfortable acquiring this grey dial version..pretty sure it'll become one of my favs, as well..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> That ad for the Chronosport is very early, probably 1982 or 1983. The price was the first price they offered for the new Zenith-powered chronograph.
> 
> And Corrigans was a jeweler in my home town of Houston. I remember them well.
> 
> ...


Sorry, just from the internet...

The ad with Joan Chen is interesting as well (for many reasons ;-) ), it shows the older style crown ("screw nut" shaped) with a 1911 style bracelet, but is referred to as a Sport Mini.

------------------------------

Also available online are Ebel patents.

Filed August 8, 1983
































Both filed April 3, 1985




























Filed October 19, 1987














Ebel spectacles!!


























Charlie


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

New model Discovery chrono yesterday

















Old model Discovery 750 chrono today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

Rdenney said:


> You might try reading at least the first few pages of the thread before responding.


Yes I did read through the first few pages of the thread, we have a difference of opinion.



Rdenney said:


> Ebel is not the only company whose watches lose value, but even now they make very good watches..


Yes I agree with both statements.. but that doesn't take away from my original point.



Rdenney said:


> noticeably or even dramatically more finely made that those you mentioned-


Well certainly for any Invicta and most Orients, but that wasn't my point.



Rdenney said:


> that you'll have a hard time finding in a mall or on the arm of anyone you know. And they have an original and unique design code to which they remain true, instead of copying some more expensive company's design code.


Queue the submariner homage, yes there are droves of derivative watch designs out there, I like some of the older Ebel watches such as http://www.watches-and-style.com/imgs/180/180889.jpg


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie

EDIT

One more in awesome '87 graphics.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

A day late for yesterday's full moon, Ebel perpetual calendar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 15852392
> 
> 
> View attachment 15852389
> ...


Lovely. The white dial looks great on the bracelet. Great pickup!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

manwhowalks said:


> Yes I did read through the first few pages of the thread, we have a difference of opinion.
> 
> Yes I agree with both statements.. but that doesn't take away from my original point.
> 
> ...


Derivative of whom? You do realize that Ebel owned 25% of Heuer when those pronounced ordinal markers became popular? That was a Heuer look at the time.

It's okay not to like Ebels-they have a design language that is not passive and some just don't like it. That's okay. But it's a company with a rich history and even now is no more a fashion watch than many other brands that don't face that accusation.

But then I don't know what a fashion brand is-attempts at that definition have evaded clarity and consistency, unless it was simply a generic cheap watch with a licensed clothing fashion brand logo attached to it.

Rick "thinking he needs to go around to other threads on watches and express negative opinions just for fun" Denney


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Well I received the 1080916 and I really love it. I am surprised though how small 38mm look on an Ebel. One concern with my bracelet. When the clasp is open it has an arrow and when pressed in its direction the clasp is split. It is OK, but kinda risky of dropping the watch while removing from wrist. Already serviced 

Both 38mm









The buckle 



























The back:









And the inside:


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a ChronoSport..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono. My first Ebel 8 years ago









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaos_meme (Mar 16, 2019)

Hmmmm interesting thread. I keep coming back to it. I always found the organic lines of modern ebel a bit dated (80’s -90’s looking) but as the entire watch market is overheated right now, I’m looking at other well built sport watches and am finding some of these growing on me.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

I was just wondering. The gold bezels are solid gold. But are the gold crowns and screws? I suppose they are just gold plated?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to Discovery diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

svetoslav said:


> I was just wondering. The gold bezels are solid gold. But are the gold crowns and screws? I suppose they are just gold plated?


No, those are solid gold, too. Removing the screws on the front of the case requires specific expertise.

A jewelry store here broke a screw replacing the battery on one of the Redhead's Ebels, and they sent it to MGI. MGI replaced the case and sent the old one back with the repair. The jewelry store had to eat that. We send those watches back to MGI for battery service now.

Rick "only the larger gold center links on some models, plus the gold stripe on the two-tone wave bracelets are plated" Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Coincidentally, this brochure is on a certain online auction site. ;-)



















Must be from around '77 to before the Chronograph in '82?

Serviceable only through the front, now the functional gold screws make sense. As not only decorative.

Charlie


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Could be later than the chronograph—I think Ebel bought Cristalor a couple of years after they started making the Sport and that was part of their statement of being 100% made in their own factories. Cristalor was a gold-case maker that moved from old Chaux-de-Fonds to a building now owned by GP in the early 80’s—I forget the exact year. The neighbors, including a wealthy Schwob, sued them over the smell of the gold smelter, and that case lingered for years. 

Cristalor was the key ingredient in CEC (Cartier, Ebel, Cristalor) in the Ebel quartz movements that Ebel also made for Cartier, but that was no earlier than the early 80’s. This brochure postdates that. 

Ebel’s first Sports used Piguet quartz movements (the 8.30, or Ebel 83). The first Ebel-made quartz movement in a Gents watch was the 8-1/4’’’ 087. 

Rick “whose late-90’s sales manual identifies all the prior calibers during Pierre-Alain’s period” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Man, I wish I could take a peek into that sales manual...

The F. Piguet 8310 / Ebel 83:
















The brochure states a movement thickness of only 1.95 mm, I guess it means a variant without date?

The Ebel 87









I can't find the thickness of any of them...

One last thought, the brochure uses the slogan "the world's most elegant sports watch", the early Chronograph ad used "the Architects of Time".

Oh, "Why does nobody ever talk about Ebel" has over 100k views / 1200 posts!!

Charlie


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

Rdenney said:


> Derivative of whom? You do realize that Ebel owned 25% of Heuer when those pronounced ordinal markers became popular? That was a Heuer look at the time.


I am saying many other brands are derivative, not Ebel.



Rdenney said:


> It's okay not to like Ebels-they have a design language that is not passive and some just don't like it. That's okay. But it's a company with a rich history and even now is no more a fashion watch than many other brands that don't face that accusation.


Yes, I realize Ebel has a long history, but for the most part am personally not interested with the current offerings under the Movado umbrella.
However I do like some of their earlier models.



Rdenney said:


> But then I don't know what a fashion brand is-attempts at that definition have evaded clarity and consistency, unless it was simply a generic cheap watch with a licensed clothing fashion brand logo attached to it.


I was referring to the broader perception of Ebel under the Movado, not necessarily the reality. I have handled actual fashion watches made by MK and Coach (My wife likes them) sizing the bracelets, changing batteries, etc and they are much lower quality than Ebel watches.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

I was too tired yesterday, of course there is a F. Piguet in 8 1/4 ligne and 1.95 mm thickness. The 820.














Which seems to be the Ebel 81. Need to repair a lady's quartz Ebel Sportwave

Ultra-thin is sexy!

Charlie

EDIT
PS To make things even more confusing, the Ebel 81 as Cartier 81 is listed at Ranfft and spare parts shops as 2.5 mm height??


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's interesting to see where the Sport Classic design comes from. Also the quartz movements are rather nice ones.

One last photo from the interwebs. The Ebel 81.










----------------------------------------------

While Svetoslav completely serviced (!) his 1911, I'm still struggling with the stuck together links&#8230; They took a 2 day bath in WD-40 to no avail. They're not needed right now and would still be useable if.










---------------------------------------------

Coming up on July 15, will be Ebel's 110th birthday!

Charlie


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Charlie1888 said:


> Coming up on July 15, will be Ebel's 110th birthday!


Whattt????

That's my birthday, too!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And for later on this afternoon/evening, a 'Kissing E' Sub...


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Quite interesting dial variant, this one. Found this from Chrono24.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Whattt????
> 
> That's my birthday, too!


Perfect timing to get an Ebel (or another?)! ;-)

---------------------------------------

Emsflyer84 posted a Discovery over at the Watchmaking forum. Ebel Swiss Quartz Repair Question










There are some old ads of those as well.



















Charlie


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

JP. said:


> Quite interesting dial variant, this one. Found this from Chrono24.


There are a few dial variants of the 1911 chrono with the cal 137 movement. I haven't seen this one before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

JP. said:


> Quite interesting dial variant, this one. Found this from Chrono24.


Many a Watch God raise their ale filled gourds in salute to you fine a**pick up...they give it 2 spears up!!..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Keke Rosberg, Finnish F1 World Champion 1982 with his Mercedes 500 SEC and Ebel 1911 chrono.










This was his racecar in the German DTM series. Ebel was a sponsor.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

JP. said:


> Quite interesting dial variant, this one. Found this from Chrono24.


I've seen those a few times over the years online. I get the feeling that those dials are actually not intended for sale and were used by Ebel when shipping out movements for COSC certification. COSC requires that manufacturers provide basic dials on their movements to facilitate their measurements. Manufacturers later remove them and install the final consumer dials prior to shipping the watches out.

Here are examples form other brands.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

JP. said:


> Keke Rosberg, Finnish F1 World Champion 1982 with his Mercedes 500 SEC and Ebel 1911 chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Group C Monster, awesome JP!









---------------------------------------










Charlie


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I owned a 1911 chrono once, very well made, and I always found them to be very elegant watches. Shame about the proprietary strap system that prevents you from easily putting a strap other than the OEM one it came with.

I think the death knell for their mechanical watches started when Movado purchased them from LVMH for $47 million in 2004.

Thanks.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Tuesday for Star Wars day.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

jmerino7 said:


> I owned a 1911 chrono once, very well made, and I always found them to be very elegant watches. Shame about the proprietary strap system that prevents you from easily putting a strap other than the OEM one it came with.
> 
> I think the death knell for their mechanical watches started when Movado purchased them from LVMH for $47 million in 2004.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos. Is this your collection or your wishlist?

A friend of mine has the skeleton dial perpetual calendar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

WWII70 said:


> Lovely photos. Is this your collection or your wishlist?
> 
> A friend of mine has the skeleton dial perpetual calendar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not my collection, I wish!

Thanks.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

A Chronograph dial is on that online auction site. Interesting to see the back...





















Charlie


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

JP. said:


> Keke Rosberg, Finnish F1 World Champion 1982 with his Mercedes 500 SEC and Ebel 1911 chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it happens, I know the guy who designed the Williams F1 car and managed it during races in 1982, when Rosberg won the F1 World Championship. He has an Ebel Chronograph that Keke gave to him, engraved "To Frank, from Keke, thanks for 1982".

He's a fellow audio buff.

Rick "some engraving adds value" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

jmerino7 said:


> I owned a 1911 chrono once, very well made, and I always found them to be very elegant watches. Shame about the proprietary strap system that prevents you from easily putting a strap other than the OEM one it came with.
> 
> I think the death knell for their mechanical watches started when Movado purchased them from LVMH for $47 million in 2004.
> 
> ...


Nice collection, every one of which was designed and produced under MGI ownership.

What specifically do you think MGI did wrong?

Rick "who has his own ideas" Denney


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)

Ebel is a great brand. But not marketed well


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Rdenney said:


> Nice collection, every one of which was designed and produced under MGI ownership.
> 
> What specifically do you think MGI did wrong?
> 
> Rick "who has his own ideas" Denney


I think it was death-by-neglect, Movado positioning Concord above Ebel, then focusing on ladies watches more and slowly winding down mechanical watch production. Maybe they saved money that way.

Thanks.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

It’s not that they didn’t give it a real go. The 2007 catalog is as good as the best of the industry in terms of production and products. All of that was a huge cash infusion from MGI, at Gerry Grinberg’s direction. But the styling is polarizing. The company that pushed them into ladies watches was LVMH (who lost their shirts on Ebel), and Investcorp was the master of neglect. MGI at least really tried something. 

I think MGI gave up on marketing at that price point about 2010, and started easing out of that position. I wonder, without any data at all, if Gerry Grinberg’s illness and passing left Ebel without their chief supporter. Efraim seems a strong businessman, but he seems to me more corporate. 

MGI positioned Ebel above Concord until they let Vincent Perriard pursue the C1 rebranding. Now, both brands are downmarket and priced similarly. 

I’m not sure MGI knows how to support a higher-end US dealer network, but then lots of brands have struggled with that. They are brilliant with Movado, but Ebel (and Concord) needed something different. I just don’t know what. They have done poorly with social media. As much as I have supported and written about the brand, for example, I might as well be invisible to the MGI brass. I couldn’t even arrange a tour of the Villa Turque during a visit to Switzerland half a dozen years ago. 

But I love the watches and have been totally spoiled by their quality and uniqueness for what I paid. 

Rick “no regrets” Denney


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> I'm not sure MGI knows how to support a higher-end US dealer network, but then lots of brands have struggled with that. They are brilliant with Movado, but Ebel (and Concord) needed something different. I just don't know what.


I feel like Movado's still riding on Horwitt's coattails (from the grave) with the Museum watch, which is all that non-WISes seem to recognize as "Movado". It stands out from anything that Seiko/Citizen/Michele/Tissot/etc offers.

But yeah, it's disappointing that I've never seen Concord or Ebel in all the same spaces as I've seen Movado. Not Macy's, not Zales, not nuthin'. I don't think I've seen Concord or Ebel _anywhere_ locally besides the Leesburg outlet mall. I don't know the retailer-to-brand relationship so I can't guess about any reasons why.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Late change. Discovery diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Morning. BTR.










Afternoon. Discovery









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

File name on the phone was IMG_1911 !!

Charlie


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Edo123 said:


> Hey guys. Here on WUS, aside from discussing the well known brands most of the time the forum sometimes also talks about names like Invicta, Orient, Movado, and other less loved brands. But one brand that is very rarely or almost never discussed is Ebel.
> 
> Is there any reason for that. Do we have any users who wear Ebel at all?
> 
> And just generally what is the forum's view of Ebel? Not looking to buy one just asking curiously.


Tough to feign interest in a brand I've never heard of. Not every brand is well known.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Watching Miami Vice. This is from season 4. Obviously Crockett wears the same sports classic watch but with newer style bracelet, huh?

Edit: Might be the same model as Charlie's watch above... but just in full gold. Very nice. I wish it was at least 41mm... could wear a bit small on a bigger man's wrist.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

What's his buddy wearing, a Beluga? If so, good on him. I know that rounded forms were more accepted at the time, so it may have been a less radical stylistic choice than it would be now, but still, it takes a certain panache to pull off.

Incidentally I was looking over some old Bertolucci timepieces online. I see some stronger Ebel influences here, probably of the same vintage. The chronometer versions appear to be Bertolucci's high end, though I think they are just 2892s and 7750s.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

JP. said:


> Watching Miami Vice. This is from season 4. Obviously Crockett wears the same sports classic watch but with newer style bracelet, huh?


Watching MV again as well. The "1911 style" bracelet appears first in Season 3 Episode 18 "Lend me an Ear" (USA Air date 27 February 1987). 
When Sonny (Don Johnson) is at the desk and in Marty's (Edward James Olmos) office. But for most of the Episode he can be seen wearing the older "Wave style" bracelet, though. I guess they must've filmed the Office scenes later.


















Could be the older "screw nut" shaped crown. 60%...











WTSP said:


> What's his buddy wearing, a Beluga? If so, good on him. I know that rounded forms were more accepted at the time, so it may have been a less radical stylistic choice than it would be now, but still, it takes a certain panache to pull off.


It's tough to go full gold, in Philip Michael Thomas's case - he pulls it off, I think.

Charlie


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> Watching MV again as well. The "1911 style" bracelet appears first in Season 3 Episode 18 "Lend me an Ear" (USA Air date 27 February 1987).
> When Sonny (Don Johnson) is at the desk and in Marty's (Edward James Olmos) office. But for most of the Episode he can be seen wearing the older "Wave style" bracelet, though. I guess they must've filmed the Office scenes later.
> 
> View attachment 15869595
> ...


Yeah. Maybe it's the same watch and he just broke the bracelet and Ebel replaced it with a new one, huh? I actually prefer the "BTR-style" bracelet myself, although the wave is the classic one.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

This might be the very model that Sonny wears in Miami Vice 4th and 5th seasons. Just with the square crown.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> What's his buddy wearing, a Beluga? If so, good on him. I know that rounded forms were more accepted at the time, so it may have been a less radical stylistic choice than it would be now, but still, it takes a certain panache to pull off.
> 
> Incidentally I was looking over some old Bertolucci timepieces online. I see some stronger Ebel influences here, probably of the same vintage. The chronometer versions appear to be Bertolucci's high end, though I think they are just 2892s and 7750s.


Tubbs is wearing a Beluga Lichine, which was 36mm.

Rick "yes, too fem even for younger women these days" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

JP. said:


> Yeah. Maybe it's the same watch and he just broke the bracelet and Ebel replaced it with a new one, huh? I actually prefer the "BTR-style" bracelet myself, although the wave is the classic one.


The BTR bracelet is just an update of the bracelet on Crockett's watch, which is a standard 1911 bracelet. That bracelet was introduced with the 1911 line in 1986, the 75th anniversary of Ebel. All chronographs had the 1911 bracelet (if they had a bracelet) after that time.

Ebel placed these products and provided new ones every year.

Rick "not a service replacement" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Watching MV again as well. The "1911 style" bracelet appears first in Season 3 Episode 18 "Lend me an Ear" (USA Air date 27 February 1987).
> When Sonny (Don Johnson) is at the desk and in Marty's (Edward James Olmos) office. But for most of the Episode he can be seen wearing the older "Wave style" bracelet, though. I guess they must've filmed the Office scenes later.
> 
> View attachment 15869595
> ...


I bet all the scenes were filmed in 1986, except maybe some reshoots needed during editing.

Rick "scene consistency not that important in those days" Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

JP. said:


> This might be the very model that Sonny wears in Miami Vice 4th and 5th seasons. Just with the square crown.


Almost, your picture from MV illustrates it better than mine:









Sonny's watch has the center links polished.



Rdenney said:


> I bet all the scenes were filmed in 1986, except maybe some reshoots needed during editing.
> 
> Rick "scene consistency not that important in those days" Denney


Very likely. Ebel must've provided (and placed) their latest products at the time.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Some vintage ads. Note pre-"kissing E's".























































Charlie


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

A lightbox shot. Actually shot this two years ago but cleaned it up. Double click for sharpness.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ an Ebel Senior..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my work week off w/ an Ebel Senior..


How do you find the timekeeping on your new piece? I found my GP 3200 was +3 seconds per day after being serviced, but was problematic after only about three years.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WTSP said:


> How do you find the timekeeping on your new piece? I found my GP 3200 was +3 seconds per day after being serviced, but was problematic after only about three years.


So far, so good..but honestly, I haven't had it long enough to make a long term evaluation...hopefully, I'll have better luck than you did!!..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Eugène Blum and Alice Lévy.

Charlie


----------



## Chekov (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice thread! 

Always liked Ebel very much since i got into watches. Love how charasteristic they look. I do think the lineup they have now is not as nice as some of the older watches ive seen in this thread but i see big potential of the brand. Too many brands looks just like other brands. 

Their current lineup isnt that bad, there are many nice watches but i could see it be a bit better and even more Ebel. Their a bit too sharp and not as round and comfortable in design as they were in the past in my opinion.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Out of Ebel's current line-up the Discoverys and Sport Classics look good to me.

The question is what's it going to take, marketing-wise? 
Paying skinny pants "social media" hipster "influencer", or pompous thesaurus using "watch journalists" to push the product? I don't know.


Charlie


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Charlie1888 said:


> Out of Ebel's current line-up the Discoverys and Sport Classics look good to me.
> 
> The question is what's it going to take, marketing-wise?
> Paying skinny pants "social media" hipster "influencer", or* pompous thesaurus using "watch journalists" to push the product*? I don't know.
> ...


That'll probably do it. ABTW and 'Dinkee can sell charcoal to burnt trees, so they should be able to boost Ebel.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Out of Ebel's current line-up the Discoverys and Sport Classics look good to me.


An example of the new Discovery line up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 'Kissing E' Sub..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

WWII70 and Thunder1, both beautiful examples of the current line-up!

Sorry I got carried away yesterday. Ebel's past product placement certainly worked on me. 
From late Season 3 (Miami Vice):


























I'll post some Hans Gissinger ads later.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Some Hans Gissinger ads. Brace yourselves, long post...



























1911?




































































































Charlie


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquatica diver LE for the evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR Cal 139 "skeleton"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my new Discovery chrono. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Friday! Brasilia chrono for me. Everything curves on this so it is always a challenge to photograph.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Best shot of Sonny's watch yet, I'm at early Season 4...








By the way, Switek (Michael Talbott) switched in "Missing Hours" back and forth between the Chronograph on the wave style bracelet and a Cartier Santos.

Charlie


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey guys, just purchased a vintage 1911 two-tone chronograph.

Except a new Miami Vice themed article in my blog.

PS: My BTR article already has over 20.000 views. It's not much but it's not bad, either.









Review of Ebel BTR 1911 Chronograph ref. 9137L70


Ebel used to be a well respected brand among the watch enthusiasts. Even today when they have downgraded their lineup you rarely hear anyone speaking badly about it. You could probably say that the…




luxurywatches635.wordpress.com





@Rdenney can I borrow some of your knowledge to that blog (with credits accordingly given, of course)?


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

And was this model still called "Sport Classic Chronograph" when they switched from Wave band to linked band, or was it just 1911 Chronograph? Thanks.

I purchased this very model.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

In the catalogs, it’s just “Chronograph”, but I’ll dig around in those for more clarity. 

Rick “not sure the 134 ever appeared in a ‘1911’-marked model” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I bought some 18mm straps so expect to see this vintage 1960's Ebel more often.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

More Ebel product placement, but they don't show the watch, only the tan line... ;-) From "The Rising Sun of Death".













"He was wearing an Ebel watch worth USD 15,000"
This Miami Vice episode's (US) air date was 4 December 1987.

What Ebel cost 15,000 US Dollar in '87? The Quantieme perpetual calendar (if it was around in '87) or a diamond encrusted Beluga, perhaps?

Charlie


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> More Ebel product placement, but they don't show the watch, only the tan line... ;-) From "The Rising Sun of Death".
> View attachment 15887833
> View attachment 15887835
> 
> ...


Are they sure the watch did just subside into his dense arm hair?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Arm hair is what it is. 

The tan line looks Beluga Lichine to me. That certainly could have been priced there in solid gold. 

The gold and steel chronograph retailed for $6250 in ‘94. I don’t think I have an ‘87 price list. Too swamped this week to dig for it. 

Rick “Tubbs wore a Lichine” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my vintage Ebel on nato

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Le Modulor

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shark skin bands rarely seen today.
On the tennis players, I've read they were wearing hollow Ebel (without movement) watches at the matches back then.

Charlie


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Went paddle boarding with my Discovery Diver today.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

One of our first poppies of the season, still a little wilted from the pod. I scratched my arm on the woods, but I guess it matches the colour scheme.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

In the office today so something a little more formal than recently. Ebel Tarawa three hander (I'm still looking for the chrono)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Type E on the bracelet this time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> Ebel Tarawa three hander (I'm still looking for the chrono)


There's an ad for that! ;-)









Charlie


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> There's an ad for that! ;-)
> View attachment 15902388
> 
> 
> Charlie


Of course there is! Where do you find these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just random interwebs fishing...














































Charlie


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Basic 1911 today. I love the sunburst finish dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

I'd love an Ebel 100 Auto. So clean and subtle. And I love the hands.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Chronosport









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

JP. said:


>


VERY cool looking piece. What's the model/reference?


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

nastang87xx said:


> VERY cool looking piece. What's the model/reference?


Thanks.

Here's more about my watch. Cheers.








Review of Ebel BTR 1911 Chronograph ref. 9137L70


Ebel used to be a well respected brand among the watch enthusiasts. Even today when they have downgraded their lineup you rarely hear anyone speaking badly about it. You could probably say that the…




luxurywatches635.wordpress.com


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel perpetual calendar. Day late for the Super 'blood' Moon

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Miami Vice El Primero arrived.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

JP. said:


> Miami Vice El Primero arrived.


Mine says 'hello'..


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

My 2 cents


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

It's a dressy piece.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquatica LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone have an official EBEL ad for the "Miami Vice chrono"?

I'm writing an article of it.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Well either way the blog is out. Big thanks to @Rdenney again. Borrowed a lot of stuff from his writings.









REVIEW OF EBEL 1911 CHRONOGRAPH ref. 1134901


I’m a huge Miami Vice fan. That show really impressed me when I was a kid. Watching the episodes again from DVD after a long break triggered me to yet another watch purchase. I just HAD to bu…




luxurywatches635.wordpress.com


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Tekton...Sunday. 

Rick "all this week" Denney


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Who ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Shot this today at my summer home. Nevermind the date... I never bother with it as I change watches all the time.


----------



## PJitz (Feb 14, 2016)

Still making my way through this thread, but I'm very happy to have found all you fine appreciators of the great brand.

Here's my contribution - I have a few watches, but this is one I'll never sell.


----------



## PJitz (Feb 14, 2016)

Am hoping to purchase a Chronosport in the near future - still not sure which configuration I'll go for, though.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Not diving but I like to cook with a watch that isn't too sensitive or delicate. I feel that certain chefs used to wear Ebel.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery 750 today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport on sharkskin strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Discovery chrono.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a *Perp*&#8230;


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Some Ebel dates:


Ebel: The key dates

1911 
Foundation of Ebel by Eugène Blum and his wife Alice Lévy in La Chaux-de-Fonds

1912 
Launch of the first Ebel wristwatch

1914 
Gold medal at the Swiss National Exhibition in Bern, for patented ring watches with anchor escapement and hidden time setting

1925 
Commemorative Diploma of Grand Prix of the International Exhibition of Modern Decorative and Industrial Arts in Paris, for Art Deco wristwatches of High Jewellery in platinum, onyx, baguette-cut diamonds and emeralds

1929 
Charles-Eugène Blum, son of the founders, joins the company
Honorary Diploma at the Barcelona Exhibition

1930 
Ebello, self-winding travel watch

1935 
Diploma at the Brussels World Expo
Ebel is the first Swiss watch company to implement the "Western Electric" precision evaluation system

1937 
Diploma in Art and Technology in Paris

1939-45 
Ebel produces watches for the British Royal Air Force

1952 
Videomatic, watch with one of the first automatic twisted movements

1954 
Châtelaine, sumptuous watch inspired by the original design of the "Châtelaine" belt.

1957 
Creation of the Precision Watchmaking Community, which Charles Blum has largely promoted

1964 
First Prize at the Swiss National Exhibition, in the jewelry watch category, for the creation Star Moon

1970 
Pierre-Alain Blum, grandson of the founders, joins the company

1977 
Launch of the Sport Classic

1982 
Launch of the Sport Chronograph

1983 
Launch of the Perpetual Calendar Chronograph

1985 
Launch of the Beluga

1986 
Launch of the 1911
Ebel acquired the Villa Turque, built by Le Corbusier in 1916-1917 in La Chaux-de-Fonds

1989 
Launch of the Voyager

1991 
Launch of the Beluga Lichine

1993 
Launch of the Sportwave
Launch of the Lichine Barrel

1995 
Launch of the Modulor Chronograph- 1911

2001 
Launch of the Classic Wave, inspired by the Sport Classic

2002 
Launch of the "Ocean Jewels" High Jewellery collection
Launch of the Beluga Barrel

2003 
Launch of the "Night Jewelry" collection
Launch of the 1911 La Carrée
Launch of the Tarawa

2004 
Claudia Schiffer becomes Ebel's face for the new advertising campaign (launched in September 2004)


Source: Ebel
Montres-de-luxe.com | Published on May 14, 2007


Charlie


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

1958, Eugen Blum dies.

1968, Alice Levy Blum dies. Given that she really ran the company, even to some extent after she had retired and moved to France, this was a minor crisis. Charles was not in the best health and needed help. He called back Pierre-Alain, who was studying electronics in the USA and living in New York, who resisted. He threatened to sell the company and Pierre-Alain came back. 

1971, Ebel bought Juvenia. 

1972, Pierre-Alain made a production deal with Alain-Dominique Perrin of Cartier. 

1975, Pierre-Alain bought the rest of the company from Charles. 

1988, Ebel bought 25% of Heuer. 

Late 80’s, Blum bought Authier Skis, Look bindings, a movie company, a hotel in Basel, and other investments as a tax shelter. 

1991, the credit crunch following the Savings and Loan Debacle pulled his credit and his banks called in his leverage. He couldn’t find a buyer for the over-leveraged Authier and the other holdings. He was in big trouble, despite that Montres Ebel was solidly profitable. 

1992, he hired Sandro Arabian, who brought in investors from “back home”. 

1994, he sold Montres Ebel SA to Investcorp to protect it from the banks. Investcorp already owned Breguet and Lemania. He had wanted to sell it to the emerging Richemont, but they thought Ebel too competitive with Cartier (which it was). 

1995, He had a falling out with Sandro Arabian, who was undermining the Ebel staff, to whom Blum was deeply loyal by all accounts. The feeling was mutual, but they hated Arabian’s management. Arabian pushed him out. 

1999, Investcorp made good on their investment by selling Ebel to LVMH. Again, Blum was working from the outside to sell it to Richemont. 

Early 2000’s, Blum invested in Vilebrequin and regained his fortune by turning it into a powerhouse luxury brand, selling it in 2007. 

2004, Blum made inquiries about buying back Ebel, but LVMH prevented it and sold to MGI. 

2012, Ebel sold the caliber 137 IP and tooling to Ulysse Nardin, along with five technicians who changed companies. 

2013, Ebel relocated from La Chaux-de-Fonds to Biel-Bienne. Blum was furious. 

2014, Ebel and Concord started sharing upper management at MGI Luxury Group SA (the Swiss part of MGI). 

Rick “Just to fill in a few more dates” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

For Sunday...









The adventure of having it serviced, will start soon. :-/

Charlie


----------



## SugarPlumbus (May 22, 2021)

Did they ever do a FP1185 chronograph? I really like this brand. The old chronograph 1911s and the quartz Discovery models are my favorites.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

SugarPlumbus said:


> Did they ever do a FP1185 chronograph? I really like this brand. The old chronograph 1911s and the quartz Discovery models are my favorites.


No. Since the time the FP 1185 was introduced in 1988, Ebel has used their in-house cal 137 chronograph family, a Zenith 400, a 7750, or a 2894.










Rick "wearing the BTR Perpetual Calendar Chronograph today" Denney


----------



## gh1234 (Dec 22, 2019)

lovely watches. The screw in straps just make them less popular


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Charlie


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Per one of my cohorts in the Glycine forum: "an Ebel is like a women without a low cut black dress that zips up the side-neither gets the love they deserve."


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

El Primero "Miami Vice" again. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

LP49 said:


> Per one of my cohorts in the Glycine forum: "an Ebel is like a women without a low cut black dress that zips up the side-neither gets the love they deserve."


I believe that's Thunder who contributes here a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Correct.


----------



## PJitz (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey all,

Am just reading this old article on the Ebel Lichine Sr and some Ebel history (I believe it was referenced somewhere on the forums here):



Ebel Lichine Sr Lemania 8810 Longines cal L.990 automatic caliber



Unfortunately it seems like part 2 of the article hasn't been archived, like the other 4 parts.

Does anyone have a link or a copy?

Cheers


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

PJitz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Am just reading this old article on the Ebel Lichine Sr and some Ebel history (I believe it was referenced somewhere on the forums here):
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!

Charlie


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my Ebel regulator.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ebel Senior..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Feeling a little funky this Friday, so my Ebel Le Modulor









HAGWE fellow Ebelistas!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e0nblue (Nov 22, 2017)

Never heard of that brand before today. TIL, thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel BTR with the carbon fiber dial, titanium case and Kevlar strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 17, 2021)

WWII70 said:


> Ebel BTR with the carbon fiber dial, titanium case and Kevlar strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Met a guy last weekend that had this same piece. What a looker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zvezdichko (Jun 23, 2021)

Greeetings,

Yesterday my father gave me his Ebel 1911 discovery chronograph, full suit, with documents, COSC certificate etc. It's currently in a box and when I get back to my apartment, I'll take a wrist shot. Quite excited to have my first mechanical chronograph with Valjoux mechanism. 

The story : my dad bought it a couple of years ago. Got impressed by the relatively low price compared to other COSC certified swiss chronograph, he really liked the mechanism. But although he loves his watch quite a lot, he eventually got disappointed by the strap. His original leather strap got some tears and he found himself can't easily change it, because of the unique screws on the back. The original retailed wanted a hell a lot of money for metal band, so my dad bought a rubber strap - still quite pricey for the watch. 

Now his Ebel is mine, in my care, and I'll have to see what I can do about purchasing more straps. Meanwhile my father is on a quest to buy a new watch, presumably an Omega or Rolex.

So I'm looking forward to learn more about this underappreciated brand.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to Watchuseek and to Ebel! Welcome also to the "Hell of Proprietary Straps". That's a great timepiece you have, which will likely prove to be very reliable for years to come.

Concerning the strap issue, I can understand that you don't want to pay list. It seems that prices for the previous generation of Ebel straps (the current generation now uses spring bar based straps) have doubled or tripled within the past five years. If you still have the used leather strap from your dad, you could send it to a custom strap maker to extract the screw plates and integrate them into a new strap. Here's a place I've found but haven't tried yet. Good luck!
Custom watch straps | Arizona, USA | Stone Creek Straps


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Has anybody ever heard of the Ebel Jubilee edition? I'm having trouble identifying the movement on the men's version. [edit] Scratch that. It's the Ebel 080/Lemania 8810/Longines 990.










EBEL | Jubilee Edition of the 1911 Rose Gold - Ladies- and Gents Watch in Set | FINETIMEPIECES.COM


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 'Kissing E' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 'Kissing E' Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I love that day of the month when the date harmonizes with the hour numerals.


----------



## K98shooter (May 17, 2017)

WWII70 said:


> Brasilia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WWII70 said:


> Brasilia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono that I haven't worn in couple of months(or so it seems)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a 'Kissing E' Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel 1911 chrono today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Due to the weather acting up here, I missed it. But for many it's still July 15.
So, put on your Ebel glasses: Happy 110th Birthday Ebel and BarracksSi (probably not 110th? ;-))!!

Charlie


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Charlie1888 said:


> Due to the weather acting up here, I missed it. But for many it's still July 15.
> So, put on your Ebel glasses: Happy 110th Birthday Ebel and BarracksSi (probably not 110th? ;-))!!
> 
> Charlie
> ...


Thanks!

My present -- a dual charger!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Sport Classic Titanium Limited Edition.

I would have filled the hands with lume. Extremely light, 9mm thin. Back to a top-grade 2892A2 for this model 

Rick "one of 200" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Sport Classic Titanium Limited Edition.
> 
> I would have filled the hands with lume. Extremely light, 9mm thin. Back to a top-grade 2892A2 for this model
> 
> Rick "one of 200" Denney


I tried one of these but felt it was too small and light for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ebel has never produced any watch designs that I would find attractive. 
To me it is a “boring” brand.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Othman1 said:


> Ebel has never produced any watch designs that I would find attractive.
> To me it is a "boring" brand.


What brands do you prefer?

Rick "who thinks of Ebel's designs as often polarizing, but not usually boring" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> I tried one of these but felt it was too small and light for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it's titanium, so being light is rather the point. 

Size-wise, it's the same as all 40mm Ebel cases from the front. But the bracelet and the watch are both thinner than the Classic, and the watch head is a millimeter thinner than the standard 1911 case.










For me, it's a watch to wear when I want it to disappear, without of course, being undistinctive.

Rick "one of the few bracelets that can be snug comfortably" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Discovery 750.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Well, it's titanium, so being light is rather the point.
> 
> Size-wise, it's the same as all 40mm Ebel cases from the front. But the bracelet and the watch are both thinner than the Classic, and the watch head is a millimeter thinner than the standard 1911 case.
> 
> ...


Actually it was the bracelet I didn't like as it looked and felt insubstantial. Also I found the dial plain, especially for a LE model. Different tastes, I guess.

Agree with your other post. Ebels are not boring!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

PM change to something sportier. Ebel Discovery diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Rdenney said:


> What brands do you prefer?
> 
> Rick "who thinks of Ebel's designs as often polarizing, but not usually boring" Denney


The brands I find interesting and polarizing:
Breguet
Tudor
Alpina
Hamilton
Nomos
Junghans
Cartier
Mido
Glycine
IWC
Jaeger Lecoultre
Oris


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Othman1 said:


> The brands I find interesting and polarizing:
> Breguet
> Tudor
> Alpina
> ...


Most of those brands have examples that are gorgeous. I own several of them. The Cartier Santos, for example, overflows with style, even though some don't like them. I'd love to own a Breguet Type XX, and the Ulysse Nardin and Zenith watches in my collection are highly characteristic of their makers and anything but boring. An IWC Pilot Worldtimer really held my interest for a few years, as has a JLC Grand Reverso Duo.

But those companies (maybe excepting Cartier) also produce many examples that are boring-generic and derivative-since that is a designation that requires no justification other than one's opinion. Nomos, for example, struggles to produce any watch with any sense of style at all, and indeed seem to eschew the concept of style in their quest for Teutonic severity. Only the 24-hour dials on some Glycine models show any Glycine-specific DNA. Most Tudor watches have no particular look and could have been made by anybody. My Hamilton Jazzmaster is nice but derivative, and not derivative of prior Hamilton models. My vintage JLC is clearly a JLC only because it says so on the dial. And so on.

As I said, Ebel watches are not universally loved, by any means, but they are undeniably Ebel original and unique designs, and show a strong sense of style whether or not one likes them. Boring they are not.

Rick "who doesn't have to like a watch to find it interesting" Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Othman1 said:


> The brands I find interesting and polarizing:
> Breguet
> Tudor
> Alpina
> ...


Rick has already addressed this well, but I have to say that all your list shows is the subjectivity of what watch owners may consider to be boring, interesting, polarizing or any number of other states of perception.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Othman1 said:


> The brands I find interesting and polarizing:
> Breguet
> Tudor
> Alpina
> ...


Add Rado:


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel BTR "skeleton" cal 139









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Early afternoon switch for moi..a new arrival!!..it's an Ebel Discovery Diver..40mm SS case, white enamel dial face..ETA2824-2 engine..likin' it a lot so far..








And a pic of it w/ the rest of my 'Kissing E' Discovery Diver herd..


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)

I worked for the Movado Group from 2000 until 2007, and sold Ebel watches beginning in 2004 when MGI purchased the Ebel brand. Although the brand had been around for quite a while by then, they were somewhat of a tough sell. Not because they weren't nice, well made watches, with storied models and innovative movements, but because the previous owners had nearly run the brand into the ground, and they were virtually unknown. The first model that comes to mind is the three hand 1911, the best of which used a a high beat Girard Perregauax 3300 movement. Ebel was one of the first brands outside of Zenith and Movado to use the El Primero movement in their 1911 and other chronographs. Sometime later, the proprietary in house cal. 137 chronograph movement was introduced. This movement was based on a Lemania caliber, and was available in such models as the 1911 XXL and BTR.

To be honest, I am not too familiar with Ebel's current offerings, but sure do wish I still had many of the Ebels, both vintage and modern, that I once owned.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Two eighties icons.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

It's funny, putting those side by side thirty years ago I don't know if it would have been easy to identify which would turn into an icon and which would become less popular.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

And if that Rolex really was made in the 80’s, how ahead of its time was Ebel. 

First, a flat double-AR-coated sapphire crystal, with a design that makes it look right. 

Second, a bracelet with solid links. 

Third, a latch not made from sheet metal. 

Fourth, a two-tone design that is actually tasteful. 

What Rolex had was the dealer and service network. And an ownership model that could maintain its independence during financial crises (it was the S&L crisis that forced Blum to take on investors).

Both were class leaders in marketing during that period. Both were full manufactures (despite that both bought in their chronographs, and despite that Rolex didn’t actually own its manufacture at the time). 

The Ebel was the more expensive of the two, but, of course, at much lower volume. 

Rick “Ebel was profitable every year the family ran it” Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

From today's photo sessions.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Now if I could only find a white sport jacket to wear w/ this fine relic from the '80's(you know, like they wore on Miami vice)..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I've been using this as a work watch this week, wearing it while wiring my new barn. Much abuse; not a mark. All indications point to fundamental indestructibility.










Rick "very happy with this watch" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 'Kissing E' Sub for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A touch of bronze for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry for being absent for a couple of weeks. This combo was a favorite a month or two ago. Ebel Discovery chrono on a brown CNS rally strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> A touch of bronze for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16034703
> 
> View attachment 16034704


That is a beauty. I had the blue dial version on black leather strap but the dial colour was too bold for me. I may try this one if I can find it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> That is a beauty. I had the blue dial version on black leather strap but the dial colour was too bold for me. I may try this one if I can find it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back!!..your posts have been missed..I highly recommend it..I would describe the dial to be olive in color(or close to it)..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Welcome back!!..your posts have been missed..I highly recommend it..I would describe the dial to be olive in color(or close to it)..


Thanks Thunder! Glad to be back in the groove.

Approximate birth year watch today. 1960's Ebel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Thanks Thunder! Glad to be back in the groove.
> 
> Approximate birth year watch today. 1960's Ebel
> 
> ...


Uh-oh, you're showing your age!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Uh-oh, you're showing your age!!..


As my octogenarian father-in-law says, "getting old beats the alternative"!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Late afternoon change for relaxing on the deck with a cold one. Discovery diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Thursday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my summer watch Ebel Discovery diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I've been wearing this Discovery Diver on a new 3524CH rubber strap these past few weeks. If there's such a thing as a grail strap, this is it for me. I had asked my local Ebel AD to source one and after over a month they came back with a price that was over CAD $500 tax in, I think because the list price is now USD $379. I couldn't justify that, especially after I'd paid only about CAD $140 for a BTR rubber strap in 2014.

I managed to get one on sale for a net CAD ~$400 from a US vendor, brand new. It was worth it, but still a little crazy for a rubber strap. I keep getting that "coulda bought a whole other watch" feeling. In fact, I probably could buy a Discovery Diver Quartz on Ebay with a leather strap for not too much more than that.

The quality of the rubber is great though. I love the wave design. It's nice and thin, yet sturdy. It feels like it's made of vulcanized natural rubber. Some people call that "caoutchouc" which to me is a strange term because all that means in French is "rubber". It's comparable to a Hirsch caoutchouc strap I own. Not quite as high end as the BTR strap, which had a crazy vanilla scent. I've sanded down the flat part of rounded tip to taper down from the 2 mm thickness. That avoids creating a half circle imprint on the side of the wrist.

Now I'm tempted to buy a Modulor chrono with a leather strap to do some swapping! I'll have to repress that urge for a while though.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WTSP said:


> I've been wearing this Discovery Diver on a new 3524CH rubber strap these past few weeks. If there's such a thing as a grail strap, this is it for me. I had asked my local Ebel AD to source one and after over a month they came back with a price that was over CAD $500 tax in, I think because the list price is now USD $379. I couldn't justify that, especially after I'd paid only about CAD $140 for a BTR rubber strap in 2014.
> 
> I managed to get one on sale for a net CAD ~$400 from a US vendor, brand new. It was worth it, but still a little crazy for a rubber strap. I keep getting that "coulda bought a whole other watch" feeling. In fact, I probably could buy a Discovery Diver Quartz on Ebay with a leather strap for not too much more than that.
> 
> ...


Looks great!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel 1911 chrono for the morning before it gets too hot  and sticky









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkfong (Jun 22, 2012)

This whole thread made me a convert for Ebel
From not knowing the brand to actively looking for one (or few) myself

It was a long read, but a very interesting one. Thanks to everyone who contribute in this thread. Hope I get my turn soon....


----------



## kkfong (Jun 22, 2012)

Can someone educate me on the type of ebel bracelet below?

Is this "wave" bracelet?









Is this "1919" bracelet?










comfort level (between wave and 1919)
how easy/difficult is it to adjust?
I have a small a$$ 6.5 inch wrist, so I would mostly need adjustment....


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

kkfong said:


> Can someone educate me on the type of ebel bracelet below?
> 
> Is this "wave" bracelet?


Yes. That's the one.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

kkfong said:


> Can someone educate me on the type of ebel bracelet below?
> 
> Is this "wave" bracelet?
> 
> ...


Wave bracelets have undergone several changes over the years. This is one of them.

The link bracelet is a "1911" bracelet, introduced with the 1911 collection in 1986-the 75th anniversary of the founding of Ebel. The chronographs from 1986 and later used the 1911 bracelet.

No difference in comfort or adjustability. Earlier versions had hollowed-out links; later versions had smooth backs. All versions used solid links. The older 1911 bracelets on foldover deployants have a bit of micro-adjustment, but most adjust by whole links. The links are narrow, however. All use screwed pins.

Rick "noting a couple of different versions of the 1911 bracelet, too, in addition to size variations" Denney


----------



## kkfong (Jun 22, 2012)

As usual, thanks for the education Rick


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ 3-handers..first off is a Classic Wave..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

New model Discovery chrono on on new-to-me strap. I do like freedom from the integrated straps/brackets of most Ebels i.e. the flexibility of putting these new Discoveries on different straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Wave bracelets have undergone several changes over the years. This is one of them.
> 
> The link bracelet is a "1911" bracelet, introduced with the 1911 collection in 1986-the 75th anniversary of the founding of Ebel. The chronographs from 1986 and later used the 1911 bracelet.
> 
> ...


Rick raises good points. Personally, I'd add the following.

1- The wave bracelet has less flexibility and can't fold in on itself like a traditional bracelet. It's like a Milanese or shark mesh. Personally, I like that better than a regular metal bracelet because I find that the rigidity makes it stay in place better on the wrist, but it's a matter of preference.

2- Unless I'm mistaken, the wave bracelet on the old Ebel chronos you included in your photos use push pins, which I've found easier to remove than the screw based system in the 1911 bracelet.

3- The links in the wave bracelet are shorter than the 1911 which allows for more variation in sizing. However, the 1911 has a small number of micro adjustment holes which the wave doesn't have. In the end, they're probably equally sizeable from a measurement perspective.

4- There are five parts to each 1911 link, excluding the two screws in each link, which could add up to seven. They're trickier to reassemble than the wave which is a single piece plus a pin. Of course since you probably won't resize often it's not that big an issue.

5- If you're lucky enough to get a really old vintage wave that corresponds to the El Primero based Ebels, the clasp is a seatbelt style open version which can separate completely. If it pops open your watch could fall off, which has never happened to me, but is worth noting. The 1911 is a traditional single sided butterfly, at least in the models you referred to.

Personally, I like the wave best from both an aesthetic and functional standpoint. Stupidly, I only own the 1911 and sold my wave based watch, but that's a different story and is justified independently from all these considerations...


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

I’m not sure. I think they make some great looking watches. Like the 1911 chrono with the 7750.


----------



## kkfong (Jun 22, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Rick raises good points. Personally, I'd add the following.
> 
> 1- The wave bracelet has less flexibility and can't fold in on itself like a traditional bracelet. It's like a Milanese or shark mesh. Personally, I like that better than a regular metal bracelet because I find that the rigidity makes it stay in place better on the wrist, but it's a matter of preference.
> 
> ...


I am also more incline to get the wave bracelet as well (if I can find one that is)
Is there a telltale sign that a wave bracelet has seatbelt style clasp?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 chrono..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery diver on a new matching strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

kkfong said:


> I am also more incline to get the wave bracelet as well (if I can find one that is)
> Is there a telltale sign that a wave bracelet has seatbelt style clasp?


It shouldn't be too hard to identify if you can see a photo of the clasp.

Deployant 









Seatbelt









The buttons on the side give it away. Looks like this has one level of micro adjustment. I had forgotten about that. You're probably most likely to get the seatbelt version since it's original to the El Primero models. The deployant version came later.


----------



## EAT 2824 (Jan 18, 2008)

Why does nobody ever talk about Edox?

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

EAT 2824 said:


> Why does nobody ever talk about Edox?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


Hey, you should start a thread. Give everybody a reason to.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 chrono..


----------



## kkfong (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone know the actual dial size (the one that shows the time) for Voyager World Time?

I have found 3 variants so far
1124913
Roman Numeral
Plain dial









9124341
Roman Numeral
World Map Dial









9124341
No Numeral
World Map + Long/Lat Dial
Can this be a different revision of this reference, or just different option? The map looks very different


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Same new strap from yesterday but on a different Discovery diver










WWII70 said:


> Discovery diver on a new matching strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

kkfong said:


> Anyone know the actual dial size (the one that shows the time) for Voyager World Time?
> 
> I have found 3 variants so far
> 1124913
> ...


Probably only about 21 or 22 mm. The dial on my vintage Discovery Diver is about 26mm, minus one or two millimeters for the inner chapter ring which is more narrow than the one on the world time.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

kkfong said:


> Anyone know the actual dial size (the one that shows the time) for Voyager World Time?
> 
> I have found 3 variants so far
> 1124913
> ...


The dial including the hour track is 24.5 mm. The hour track appears to be 1.5 mm so the actual dial is about 21.5 mm.

I've said many times that the dial is too small and out of proportion to the bezel and the overall size of the watch. This watch is ripe for a reissue at 42 mm keeping the bezel the same diameter but enlarging the dial. Please Ebel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> The dial including the hour track is 24.5 mm. The hour track appears to be 1.5 mm so the actual dial is about 21.5 mm.
> 
> I've said many times that the dial is too small and out of proportion to the bezel and the overall size of the watch. This watch is ripe for a reissue at 42 mm keeping the bezel the same diameter but enlarging the dial. Please Ebel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. They could probably use a similar 2892 + module as the original.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Evening change. Back to the black dial Discovery on a black canvas strap. I just bought a bundle of 20mm straps so expect to see various combinations. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutch7_39 (Sep 23, 2020)

Edo123 said:


> Hey guys. Here on WUS, aside from discussing the well known brands most of the time the forum sometimes also talks about names like Invicta, Orient, Movado, and other less loved brands. But one brand that is very rarely or almost never discussed is Ebel.
> 
> Is there any reason for that. Do we have any users who wear Ebel at all?
> 
> And just generally what is the forum's view of Ebel? Not looking to buy one just asking curiously.


Ebel seems to specialize in Ladies' watches maybe theres more male collectors ( no offense to female collectors)


----------



## Dutch7_39 (Sep 23, 2020)

Dutch7_39 said:


> Ebel seems to specialize in Ladies' watches maybe theres more male collectors ( no offense to female collectors)


P. S. I mean, lately as if the last decade


----------



## Dutch7_39 (Sep 23, 2020)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...


I think Ebel has the great DNA there! Just straight classy. And many dont even know who they are! Underrated brand


----------



## kkfong (Jun 22, 2012)

Even though I really wanted a diver and/or world time ebel, I guess you all convinced me that the dial is just proportionally too small
With a small wrist (6.5 inch), I can take/prefer small watch, but not that small....


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Very good brand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 chrono w/ a gold bezel..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm continuing the parade of straps I got for my Discovery divers (rare Ebel models that don't have integrated straps/bracelets).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> The dial including the hour track is 24.5 mm. The hour track appears to be 1.5 mm so the actual dial is about 21.5 mm.
> 
> I've said many times that the dial is too small and out of proportion to the bezel and the overall size of the watch. This watch is ripe for a reissue at 42 mm keeping the bezel the same diameter but enlarging the dial. Please Ebel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just as they did with the later Sportwave Aquatica, which was 45mm and very well proportioned.

Rick "agreeing that the dial ratio is too small in the 90's-era world timers" Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

kkfong said:


> Even though I really wanted a diver and/or world time ebel, I guess you all convinced me that the dial is just proportionally too small
> With a small wrist (6.5 inch), I can take/prefer small watch, but not that small....


Don't be put off. The case diameter is 39.5 mm and the overall size of the watch is great. The dial proportion is not a problem, although I do dream of a reissue, and I wear mine frequently. I wore it all the time when I managed teams in multiple time zones and travelled a lot.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkfong (Jun 22, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Don't be put off. The case diameter is 39.5 mm and the overall size of the watch is great. The dial proportion is not a problem, although I do dream of a reissue, and I wear mine frequently. I wore it all the time when I managed teams in multiple time zones and travelled a lot.
> 
> <removed pictures to save bandwidth/etc>
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reassurance!
It doesn't really look too bad afterall


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my summer watch. Blue Le Modulor.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a 1911 chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my weekend off w/ a blue 1911 chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel chrono to start the day off..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Discovery Diver automatic in the dark. The twenty year old Lume lasts for about three minutes...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my workweek off w/ an Ebel chrono..


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ebel Ebel Ebel ..there i talked about it ...happy ...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a LaCaree..


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a nice one. AD no longer carries Ebel though.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rodentman said:


> Here's a nice one. AD no longer carries Ebel though.
> 
> View attachment 16078309


Very sharp!!..


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

1438 people talking about why no one talks about Ebel?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

^^No, just 1,438 posts!!!...

Starting the day off w/ a Large Date..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Large Date..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Wearing my mid-90s classic today... small by todays standards but wears like million bucks, one of the smoothest bracelets made.


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

People at Fight Club talk about Ebel but they never talk about Fight Club, so no one gets to hear about Ebel.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Voyager Worldtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a 1911 Senior..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a question for you Ebel owners.

Why doesnt one of you start a what Ebel are you wearing today thread?

Much more relevant than this rather oddly titled one surely?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Inspired by Thunder's 1911 Senior, I made an afternoon change to my cream dial Senior









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Arrived this morning ,


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bonzodog said:


> Arrived this morning ,
> View attachment 16087065


Lovely! What model is this?

Congratulations  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII70 said:


> Lovely! What model is this?
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sportwave.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 Senior(small seconds)..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Love how the dial disappears at certain angles underwater.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Just a question for you Ebel owners.
> 
> Why doesnt one of you start a what Ebel are you wearing today thread?
> 
> Much more relevant than this rather oddly titled one surely?


Too much pressure to then have to wear an Ebel, in this thread people can wear them if they want, or wear something else entirely and just talk about them.


----------



## kkfong (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks to WWII70, I am proud to say...

Starting off the week with 1911


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a Brasilia..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a BTR Perpetual Calendar..


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Enjoying my 20 year old Sportwave today. A big 37mm for sure.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Heat and humidity have dropped so I can wear a leather strap again. Chronosport today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Chronosport to start the day off..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Old chrono yesterday, new chrono today.








New model Discovery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ebel chrono, Lemania 27 movement..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a Classic 100..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery chrono on rally strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the weekend off w/ Ebel's 'Wink & a Smile'..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Hexagon PR..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A chrono to start the day off..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Regulator..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "Ebel's best lume ever" Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Tarawa for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my BTR "skeleton". Good lume for an Ebel. 


















I just saw Rick's post. Definitely not as good as the Aquatica!



Rdenney said:


> Rick "Ebel's best lume ever" Denney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Brasilia for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a 3-hander..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Discovery for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Took the Aquatica on a trip to Alaska, and I'm still wearing it. I do love this watch.










Rick "wearing watches a coupla weeks at a time these days" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A _*Discovery*_ for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been awol for a week. I just got around to installing Tapatalk on my new iPhone.

Ebel Discovery chrono on rally strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

It is a bit of a 'Chunk" but I still like it....😂


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Started the day with this for a meeting









and changed to Tekton Thursday to work from home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

RLC said:


> It is a bit of a 'Chunk" but I still like it....
> View attachment 16122554


That watch is awesome!

Rick "envious" Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, something of a *Discovery*..








Winston & Walter woof 'TGIF, TGIF'..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono.








HAGWE Ebel fans!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

I love my 1911 discovery's&#8230;


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

tas1911 said:


> I love my 1911 discovery's&#8230;
> View attachment 16127405
> View attachment 16127406


Who doesn't?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Weekend Ebel! 1911 BTR chrono with titanium case, Kevlar strap and carbon fiber dial

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

For a brand that "no one ever talks about" this thread sure keeps on going like the Energizer Bunny!


----------



## Mr. Broadway (Jul 19, 2016)

First Ebel of many, and with box and papers to match!

•---•---•---•---•---•---•
•---•---•---•---•---•---•

Always have enough money in your watch budget to get them all serviced, and a box of Kleenex to cry into when you see the service bill.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mr. Broadway said:


> First Ebel of many, and with box and papers to match!
> 
> •---•---•---•---•---•---•
> •---•---•---•---•---•---•
> ...


I (born in '88) have a soft spot for watches that look stuck in the 90's and early 00's. The round edges, colors, and flowing lines bring me back to the those times and remind me of the cars that followed the same design cues. Reminders of the "wet bar of soap" design era makes me pine for a 90's Japanese sports car. Very cool piece!

This thread makes me smile whenever it gets bumped back up. I feel that this thread alone is the internet's Ebel forum since 2016.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Switched to my vintage Discovery for the afternoon!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Mr. Broadway said:


> First Ebel of many, and with box and papers to match!
> 
> •---•---•---•---•---•---•
> •---•---•---•---•---•---•
> ...


Ah, a 9122641 Sportwave Meridian with the 243T dial. ETA 2892-2 with Ebel's own in-house GMT module. Ca. 1995.

A picture of one just like it was shown to me yesterday by a watch buddy (TMcH) whose friend bought it. You must be that friend?

Rick "a little jealous" Denney


----------



## Mr. Broadway (Jul 19, 2016)

Rdenney said:


> Ah, a 9122641 Sportwave Meridian with the 243T dial. ETA 2892-2 with Ebel's own in-house GMT module. Ca. 1995.
> 
> A picture of one just like it was shown to me yesterday by a watch buddy (TMcH) whose friend bought it. You must be that friend?
> 
> Rick "a little jealous" Denney


Yes indeed, he mentioned you to me today!

•---•---•---•---•---•---•
•---•---•---•---•---•---•

Always have enough money in your watch budget to get them all serviced, and a box of Kleenex to cry into when you see the service bill.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pre-BTR 1911 chrono with in house cal 137 movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

New model Discovery chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

That pre-BTR chronograph does something a bit wrong in my view though very common. The chrono hands should be the same color, and contrasting from the time-of-day hands. The chrono seconds is red but the minutes and hours totalizers are sword hands like the time hands. 

Ebel usually gets that classically perfect, despite that most watch companies don’t, as they did on the recent Discovery chrono in the next post. 

Rick “does not detract from the watch but is interesting” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa three hander. I’m still thinking about getting the chrono.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Tarawa three hander. I’m still thinking about getting the chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another interesting design from Ben Chodat (RIP in 2017 at age 87–the designer also of the Beluga and the Brasilia lines), from 2003, during the LVMH years. But Chodat was old Ebel, having started there in 1981. 

Here’s an article about its introduction:

Ebel: Rekindle the fire!

Rick “and, though it isn’t mentioned, I think Chodat designed the Type E” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Funky Friday. Le Modulor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

If people make a distinction between vintage and modern Rolex watches, how should one feel about Ebel? Personally I feel that the difference is even more pronounced, at least until Ebel brings back the caliber 137 or starts using more exotic ébauches and rarer outsourced movements again.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I think Ebel has not maintained its standards as a watchmaker, despite that they have maintain their production values as part of a quality company. Unlike Rolex, Ebel is no longer an independent watch company that designs and makes its own stuff. It’s now a brand that contracts stuff out. The prices have dropped considerable to reflect this fact—even the full retail prices. 

The current chronographs in steel are in the 3000’s at retail, and two-hand watches are in the 2000’s with a few exceptions. Rolex charged prices like that in maybe 1985–at a time when Ebel sold well at higher prices. 

And in those days, Ebel was a full quartz manufacture who even made their own cases and bracelets. The 137 was the only mechanical movement that was really theirs, but they did their own modules from time to time as well. But in those days, Rolex didn’t own Aegler, either.

But they stay true to their design DNA (and they actually have a design DNA) which puts them above a lot of alternatives that do business the same way but attract a much wider enthusiast following. 

Rick “no more truly in-house Ebels” Denney


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Their designs aren't my cup of tea, but my wife bought a ladies' model at the NYC Tourneau back in 1990 and it has performed flawlessly for over thirty years. No complaints about the quality (at least the older ones).


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> I think Ebel has not maintained its standards as a watchmaker, despite that they have maintain their production values as part of a quality company. Unlike Rolex, Ebel is no longer an independent watch company that designs and makes its own stuff. It’s now a brand that contracts stuff out. The prices have dropped considerable to reflect this fact—even the full retail prices.
> 
> The current chronographs in steel are in the 3000’s at retail, and two-hand watches are in the 2000’s with a few exceptions. Rolex charged prices like that in maybe 1985–at a time when Ebel sold well at higher prices.
> 
> ...


It's clear that the modern post-2011ish Ebels have a substantially different pricing and product design strategy. They've abandoned the mid-tier luxury segment (Rolex, Omega, Zenith, etc.) to focus on entry level luxury (Longines, Rado, etc.). One thing that troubles me is that they don't seem to have changed their promotion strategy very much, which means that they continue to focus on physical points of sale, classic non-digital advertising, and networks of distributors. Many (if not most) watch companies are in the same boat of course, but the Movado Group brands seem particularly bad.

Run a search on any popular watch blog and there's nothing, or at least nothing in the last ten years. I'm looking at the number of posts and following on Instagram, Ebel has about 1k posts and 35k followers. Longines has 2k / 1.3 million. Christopher Ward has 1.7k / 64k, Ball has 1k / 43k, Zelos has 350/35k, Rolex has 1.1k / 12M, which has to be the best ratio of posts to followers of any brand. MVMT, another Movado property, has 4.5k/1.1M, which is what you get when you're a digital native with a successful marketing strategy. So basically Ebel is at a microbrand level of awareness online.

Why maybe that's part of the reason why "nobody ever talks about Ebel?"


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes. 

But I truly hate how Instagram, etc., have become so important. It has created a nation of “influencers” and “influenced”, and made us even more susceptible to the fallacy of popular belief. 

Rick “Pierre-Alain would not have missed this” Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

True, but I think that a lot of people focus on the negative aspects of Instagram rather than the fundamental reasons why both consumers and suppliers are attracted to the platform. Despite certain pitfalls, the people and organizations promoting products on Instagram have a much higher level of relevance and credibility to the consumer than more traditional methods of promotion. It's like a hybrid of word of mouth peer recommendations and traditional mass advertising rolled into one. It's also convenient that results are highly measurable, as with most types of digital marketing.

I'm sure you already knew all that, but it's still worth considering. As a professional in sales and marketing, and a part time sales associate at an AD as of this week (I quit my corporate job and sell watches for a few dollars above minimum wage now, it's both terrifying and exciting 😬), I'm learning to meet customers where they are rather than where I feel they should be.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

What happens when people become cynical about their “peers” on IG when they discover they are paid or at least getting freebies?

But you gotta do what you gotta do. I understand it, but my interests are too broad to focus on so many platforms for any one of them. 

I totally agree that MGI has missed the boat. Had they been aboard, a few of us in this thread might have gotten some attention from corporate. Not that I have ever expected or even desired that, except maybe when I wanted to stop in for a visit in 2014 when I was in Switzerland. 

Rick “wearing a Zenith today—couldn’t get in to see them, either” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just back from a tuneup at Movado. Wave two tone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WTSP said:


> True, but I think that a lot of people focus on the negative aspects of Instagram rather than the fundamental reasons why both consumers and suppliers are attracted to the platform. Despite certain pitfalls, the people and organizations promoting products on Instagram have a much higher level of relevance and credibility to the consumer than more traditional methods of promotion. It's like a hybrid of word of mouth peer recommendations and traditional mass advertising rolled into one. It's also convenient that results are highly measurable, as with most types of digital marketing.
> 
> I'm sure you already knew all that, but it's still worth considering. As a professional in sales and marketing, and a part time sales associate at an AD as of this week (I quit my corporate job and sell watches for a few dollars above minimum wage now, it's both terrifying and exciting 😬), I'm learning to meet customers where they are rather than where I feel they should be.


I'm also going to guess that the production value of some these influencers (at least the ones who get noticed by corporate) is pretty darned good. I'm pretty sure that Marques Brownlee, for example, doesn't bankroll his studio (or his crew) from cash paid directly from Apple and Samsung, either — it's his channel's revenue that pays the rent. 

So, then, for a manufacturer, getting high-quality imagery online at a comparatively _tiny_ cost of a couple product handouts must be an incredible bargain.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

New model Discovery chrono. This is probably the last day on this rally strap. This has been a favorite combo for a while but it’s time for a change.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Regulator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

These two today. Started off with this fun Ebel Discovery on matching nato strap. 









Afternoon change for some meetings and dinner with the fam. Ebel BTR GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Titanium BTR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my Ebel 750 Discovery










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Ebel fans! BTR skeleton today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

PM change to this fun combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Another fun combo for the Discovery chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Happy Friday Ebel fans! BTR skeleton today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the vintage?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Whats the vintage?


The Calibre 139 was launched at Baselworld in 2007. I got this in 2015. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> The Calibre 139 was launched at Baselworld in 2007. I got this in 2015.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking watch. A little traditional Ebel, and a little newer school with the dial.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

PM change to Ebel Discovery three hander for the Redsox game.









I really like the new Discovery line up. IMHO the best Ebel collection right now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Good looking watch. A little traditional Ebel, and a little newer school with the dial.


Not that little at 44mm. 

The BTR line ran from 2005 to nominally 2012. The caliber 139 was a variation of the 137, the design for which they found in a drawer. They brought that out in 2007.

Rick “other drawings included a GMT module and the 288 perpetual calendar chronograph” Denney


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Not that little at 44mm.
> 
> The BTR line ran from 2005 to nominally 2012. The caliber 139 was a variation of the 137, the design for which they found in a drawer. They brought that out in 2007.
> 
> Rick “other drawings included a GMT module and the 288 perpetual calendar chronograph” Denney


Fixed: “A little [bit of] traditional Ebel…”


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> The BTR line ran from 2005 to nominally 2012. The caliber 139 was a variation of the 137, the design for which they found in a drawer.


I wonder if "found in a drawer" is code for "found a way not to pay royalties or give credit to the original designer".


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Not that little at 44mm.
> 
> The BTR line ran from 2005 to nominally 2012. The caliber 139 was a variation of the 137, the design for which they found in a drawer. They brought that out in 2007.
> 
> Rick “other drawings included a GMT module and the 288 perpetual calendar chronograph” Denney


Rick
What’s the story of finding these designs in a drawer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> I wonder if "found in a drawer" is code for "found a way not to pay royalties or give credit to the original designer".


Not at all. Ebel had developed variations on these movements, and whoever supplied the drawings was paid to produce them—presumably an employee from the mid-90’s when the 137 was new. Designers are rarely credited in the Swiss industry in any case, as you know, and don’t expect to be. 

They used the Zenith-based 136 perpetual calendar movement well into the early 2000’s, near as I can tell, presumably making use of movements they had bought as a batch. They wouldn’t have needed the 288 until that batch ran out. And the 245 and 139 variants were too masculine for LVMH, possibly. Women (in the minds of LVMH and probably the rest of the Swiss watch industry) don’t go for GMT features and multilevel dials and LVMH wasn’t investing in new men’s watches. 

The 139 is probably closer to the original Lemania movement that had central chronograph minutes. I’ve never seen an internal comparison, but Breguet also had a version with central minutes, and Ebel and Breguet were sharing resources until ‘99. 

When MGI hired Thomas van der Kallen to run Ebel, he reestablished the focus on masculine designs, and that became new lines, including the flagship BTR line plus the Classic Hexagons (with the wide range of different complications) and the gents Brasilias. They were clearly interested in presenting a full compliment of complications for their stunning new 2007 catalog, and seemed excited to find these designs in the files, unrealized. 

Or so it was represented in a contemporaneous Europa Star article. 

Rick “the 2005 catalog was more LVMH than MGI” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Rick
> What’s the story of finding these designs in a drawer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That requires a search in my files—stand by for a day or so. 

Rick “forgetting the details” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Yup, a Europa Star article in 2006:









WT_2006_06: EBELS NEW STAR CALIBER 137


WT_2006_06: EBELS NEW STAR CALIBER Read more about ebel, caliber, with, chronograph, that and automatic.




www.yumpu.com





Rick “who has this in hard copy…somewhere” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

For today’s Hunter Moon, Ebel BTR perpetual calendar and moonphase


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the details and interesting article Rick. I hope you’ll forgive my cynicism. It’s true that the watchmakers working at the major brands seldom get much personal credit or promotional visibility for their work. I wish the hordes of George Daniels fans knew how many watchmakers of similar genius worked in the industry, but didn’t have the visibility born of being independents.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinguelmike (Feb 20, 2017)

WWII70 said:


> Tekton Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. Enjoy it in good health


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, I agree, but engineers the world over do creatively brilliant work for hire routinely. They had the thoughts, but not the wherewithal to bring it to market themselves, and the people who can make that happen can call the shots. 

Most of Ebel’s designers have their names on the relevant patents, however. Ebel’s employees, pre-Investcorp, were happy and loyal, and I don’t think any of them were obscure within the biz. I think Ebel took pretty good care of them to earn such regard. 

Rick “the Swiss are different” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ an Ebel..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ an Ebel..
> View attachment 16196936


That bezel style is knocking at the door of modernity.

I’m seeing the steel relief style more and more, and I like it.

How old is that model?


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> That bezel style is knocking at the door of modernity.
> 
> I’m seeing the steel relief style more and more, and I like it.
> 
> How old is that model?


Interesting because that's the modern version from about 2017ish, unless I'm mistaken. The older version that it's based on was launched around the year 2000.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> That bezel style is knocking at the door of modernity.
> 
> I’m seeing the steel relief style more and more, and I like it.
> 
> How old is that model?


Thanx for noticing!!...it's the current offering from Ebel..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

It hearkens back to the discovery of the 90’s. But the Sportwave Aquatica used it, too, as did the Concord Mariner of the same period. The Sportwave Aquatica was an MGI project designed by Xavier Perrenoud:



















Rick “bigger than the current model” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a *Discovery*..


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wearing this today…love that silky smooth bracelet!!!


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

What I've been wearing today... old pic so date doesn't match. Fun to see other Bronze Discovery pics in this thread!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

grafiz said:


> View attachment 16199465
> 
> 
> What I've been wearing today... old pic so date doesn't match. Fun to see other Bronze Discovery pics in this thread!


Loos great! I’m glad you’re enjoying it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E chrono.









@Rick - no differentiation at all between the regular hands and the chrono hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah—same on mine. I love the blue dial, but I also love the white hands on the black dial for sheer readability in low light. 










Rick “seem to spend the play money before thinking about the bracelet for this watch” Denney


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

WWII70 said:


> Loos great! I’m glad you’re enjoying it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it! Thanks again!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wearing my black dial Type E on rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Yeah—same on mine. I love the blue dial, but I also love the white hands on the black dial for sheer readability in low light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t notice before that yours has a red 60 at the top of the running seconds subdial. Mine doesn’t have this. 

Edit; now that I look at these side by side, I see that the dials and hands are completely different. The only feature in common is that the dial is black. 

I also like the rubber strap on the black dial version and I wouldn’t change mine to the bracelet. First, the strap is unique with the integrated E shape. Secondly, this is by far the most comfortable and easiest to use of the rubber strap on my Ebels. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior with GP movement.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Another 1911 Senior. This one with the Lemania movement










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon GMT


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport for Friday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJitz (Feb 14, 2016)

The Chronosport got a mention in the latest Talking Watches w/ Max Busser. Hoping it doesn't have much of an impact on price before I get my hands on one 🙃


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

La Carree


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

PJitz said:


> The Chronosport got a mention in the latest Talking Watches w/ Max Busser. Hoping it doesn't have much of an impact on price before I get my hands on one


It’s not the first time the story of Max Büsser’s Ebel in celebration of surviving his army accident, but this video tells it well, and explains why he thought it so special. 

It’s a 1134901 just like mine and others, though with white gold instead of yellow on the steel body. 

He also discussed an Ikepod pebble design, and as I was looking at it, I was thinking of the Type E. 

Good video; thanks for posting. 

Rick “‘much more interesting than a Rolex’” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR GMT


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR skeleton


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

In the early ’90s I apprenticed a photographer who had a Roman white dial world timer on a brown deployant. I was young and impressionable, but while the watch wasn’t my taste, I was impressed with it. The finishing was impeccable. The strap was luxurious. It was a tightly executed smooth little lozenge of a watch.

Eventually I came to see it as a very ‘90s design, but I still respect the watches from Ebel in that era.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I had this one many years ago, but I sold it.


----------



## PointNtime (Oct 22, 2021)

Which stores sell ebel now ? Tourneau?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

PointNtime said:


> Which stores sell ebel now ? Tourneau?


I've seen them here only at a Movado outlet store as they're under the same ownership now.

Anywhere else that sells Movado, you're likely to see Movado, but not Ebel or Concord.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a NOS Ebel 1911 BTR GMT..powered by Ebel's calibre 240, which is based on their cal. 137 chrono movement..the pusher @ 2:00 changes the date & the pusher @ 4:00 moves the GMT hour hand 1 hour at a time, separate from the main hour/minute hands..the black alligator strap fits the look well, imo..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a NOS Ebel 1911 BTR GMT..powered by Ebel's calibre 240, which is based on their cal. 137 chrono movement..the pusher @ 2:00 changes the date & the pusher @ 4:00 moves the GMT hour hand 1 hour at a time, separate from the main hour/minute hands..the black alligator strap fits the look well, imo..
> View attachment 16245791


Did you just get this? I don’t recall you posting it before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Did you just get this? I don’t recall you posting it before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that's right..a recent acquisition..I was surprised to see a pic of your's the other day..I hadn't realized that you had picked up one as well..it's a small world, after all..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Yep, that's right..a recent acquisition..I was surprised to see a pic of your's the other day..I hadn't realized that you had picked up one as well..it's a small world, after all..


I’ve had mine for years. I love it for the look (of course) and the ease of use for setting the date and GMT hand. I agree it looks great on the black strap. Mine came on the bracelet but I swapped this out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I missed the full moon by a couple of days but wearing the perpetual calendar with moon phase anyway.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

It tagged along as part of a three watch bundle...it was not the target, but I like it nonetheless..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

RLC said:


> It tagged along as part of a three watch bundle...it was not the target, but I like it nonetheless..
> View attachment 16253659
> 
> 
> View attachment 16253661


More pics please and what do you know about this watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

EBEL 18k Gold Modul-O-Quartz Beta21 movement 1970's "I think"


----------



## EngineerHack (Jan 18, 2017)

Ebel is underrated but yet have the small group of enthusiasts.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery chrono. I don’t usually do arty shots but my wife’s centerpiece was too tempting.


















Happy Thanksgiving to US Ebel fans. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

WWII70 said:


> Discovery chrono. I don’t usually do arty shots but my wife’s centerpiece was too tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap choice there! Happy Thanksgiving to you! I’m thankful that you share your lovely Ebels with us.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

Nobody is talking about Ebel because we are still waiting to talk about Corum. Corum is ahead of Ebel in alphabet.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR titanium case and carbon fiber dial. Happy weekend Ebel friends!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And quite the *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Johnjr (Jan 9, 2010)

mediasapiens said:


> Nobody is talking about Ebel because we are still waiting to talk about Corum. Corum is ahead of Ebel in alphabet.


But not before we talk about Concord.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a somewhat surprising *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting dial on this 1911 chrono. Reminiscent of the 1911 Senior three hander.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Interesting dial on this 1911 chrono. Reminiscent of the 1911 Senior three hander.


Hmm, you're right!!..you must have a much better eye for detail than moi..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a bit of bronze for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

After looking through this, I need an Ebel!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> After looking through this, I need an Ebel!


The dangers of WUS....


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Friday. 1911 BTR ‘skeleton’


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a square..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Started the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a 1911 BTR GMT..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful! Another ’Senior’ style 1911 chrono. This one with gold trim. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief-diversity-officer (Sep 17, 2019)

Movado is telling me they cannot service my Ebel 1911 Senior automatic anymore. Can anyone recommend a watchmaker in the US that still takes these? What typically happens to watches that are no longer serviced officially? I'd hate to see this become garbage.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

chief-diversity-officer said:


> View attachment 16296167
> 
> 
> 
> Movado is telling me they cannot service my Ebel 1911 Senior automatic anymore. Can anyone recommend a watchmaker in the US that still takes these? What typically happens to watches that are no longer serviced officially? I'd hate to see this become garbage.


Check with Jason at 'The Tick Tock Shop' in Santa Clara, CA.


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Here is a link to a thread where I asked for help for a very special watch of mine.
Chris did a great job, I'd give him a call.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

RLC said:


> Here is a link to a thread where I asked for help for a very special watch of mine.
> Chris did a great job, I'd give him a call.


Dude, thanks for the heads up. That's in my hometown area. (not the guy you answered, but still..)


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Dude, thanks for the heads up. That's in my hometown area. (not the guy you answered, but still..)


Your welcome...
That's what the forum is all about.
Bob


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ possibly my favorite 1911 cal. 134 chrono..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

chief-diversity-officer said:


> Movado is telling me they cannot service my Ebel 1911 Senior automatic anymore. Can anyone recommend a watchmaker in the US that still takes these? What typically happens to watches that are no longer serviced officially? I'd hate to see this become garbage.


That's something of a serious issue isn't it? What movement is that, the Girard Perrregaux 3200/Ebel caliber 330? I hope this doesn't happen with other historical Ebel calibers otherwise we're in trouble.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> That's something of a serious issue isn't it? What movement is that, the Girard Perrregaux 3200/Ebel caliber 330? I hope this doesn't happen with other historical Ebel calibers otherwise we're in trouble.


Movado must be out of parts for this movement. My Senior with the cal 331 movement is the only watch they have refused to service for me. 

I will ask my watch guy if he can service these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief-diversity-officer (Sep 17, 2019)

WTSP said:


> That's something of a serious issue isn't it? What movement is that, the Girard Perrregaux 3200/Ebel caliber 330? I hope this doesn't happen with other historical Ebel calibers otherwise we're in trouble.


i believe it’s the ebel cal 080 in my watch. I managed to find a few places that are at least willing to take a look at it first.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 Big Date..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

chief-diversity-officer said:


> i believe it’s the ebel cal 080 in my watch. I managed to find a few places that are at least willing to take a look at it first.


The challenge will be the case gasket, though if MGI won’t service it, at least they should be willing to provide the parts they do have. The case gasket is special to this case, but the case was used for a lot of models, not just with this caliber. 

The 080 is a Lemania 8810, which should be generally serviceable. I was refused on a similar watch by a Swatch Group service guy on this forum because of the case gasket issue—he wasn’t an MGI service provider and couldn’t get it (and wasn’t willing to try). But it may take a Swatch-affiliated shop to get the Lemania parts in this customer-hostile service environment. 

Also, talk to Rob at Topper Jewelers—he at least used to be an MGI dealer and could source some parts. He might be able to provide advice, if you need it.

Rick “none of the watch companies are supporting a customer-friendly service capability, though generally MGI had been better than most” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery 750










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa to start the weekend 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Movado must be out of parts for this movement. My Senior with the cal 331 movement is the only watch they have refused to service for me.
> 
> I will ask my watch guy if he can service these.
> 
> ...


I could imagine that the GP based movement might be the most difficult for Ebel to maintain long term supply for given the lack of any solid link between Movado and Kering. On the other hand, Kering owns Ulysse Nardin which purchased the caliber 137 from Ebel. You'd think there would still be some sort of link, such as a service agreement.



chief-diversity-officer said:


> i believe it’s the ebel cal 080 in my watch. I managed to find a few places that are at least willing to take a look at it first.


I've found independents to service a caliber 080 before. The most recent guy I was in touch with expressed some concern about the gasket.



Rdenney said:


> The challenge will be the case gasket, though if MGI won’t service it, at least they should be willing to provide the parts they do have. The case gasket is special to this case, but the case was used for a lot of models, not just with this caliber.
> 
> The 080 is a Lemania 8810, which should be generally serviceable. I was refused on a similar watch by a Swatch Group service guy on this forum because of the case gasket issue—he wasn’t an MGI service provider and couldn’t get it (and wasn’t willing to try). But it may take a Swatch-affiliated shop to get the Lemania parts in this customer-hostile service environment.
> 
> ...


I presume you mean this gasket? It stands to reason since it's specific to the Ebel hexagon case, and further to that, probably specific to this particular model. Looks like other Ebels, like the 137 Modulor based models, probably require special gaskets as well. It wasn't enough that the straps are specific to the brand, looks like the gaskets are as well...


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish it was summer.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

Taken earlier today... what a watch!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> …Looks like other Ebels, like the 134 Modulor based models, probably require special gaskets as well. It wasn't enough that the straps are specific to the brand, looks like the gaskets are as well...
> 
> View attachment 16327855
> 
> ...


The Modulor was the first with the 137. The 134 Chronographs used a snap-back with an o-ring gasket. 










Most of the quartz Ebels from the 80’s were front-loaders and the gasket wasn’t an issue. Breaking a bezel screw was and is the main concern, especially those with gold screws. 

It was indeed by my reckoning about the time of the 137 introduction when they enlarged the case by a couple of millimeters and the used special flat gaskets with a screw-retained case back. 

The Senior models that used Lemania or GP movements were fairly early in that period, up through the early 2000’s at least. The quartz watches has smaller movements and wider gaskets, so they were special for each models. 

But it ought to be easy for MGI to make gaskets, and their lack of availability to the repair community does make me want to sign a right-to-repair petition. Gaskets are consumables and should not be restricted, even to owners. 

Rick “whose cal. 080 Senior still needs service” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

grafiz said:


> Taken earlier today... what a watch!
> 
> View attachment 16332116


I’m glad you like it!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy New Year Ebel fans!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yesterday new model Discovery chrono










Tekton Thursday for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

The Discovery looks great on that nato! Who would have ever thought there would be a day that an Ebel could fit on a regular nato strap...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> The Discovery looks great on that nato! Who would have ever thought there would be a day that an Ebel could fit on a regular nato strap...


I don’t mind the integrated straps and bracelets but it is nice that the new Discovery line has regular spring bars. I’m having fun playing with different straps and natos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmore (Jun 16, 2020)

I recently just heard about them.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

new model Discovery










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Classic 100...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ an Ebel..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And quite the *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a black dial PR..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 'Wink & a Smile'...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a 'Wink & a Smile'...
> View attachment 16361997


I’m very envious of all your Classic Hexagons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery chrono on a new nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> Discovery chrono on a new nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, just yesterday I ordered a similar strap, although not for an Ebel...


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Charlie1888 said:


> Whoa, just yesterday I ordered a similar strap, although not for an Ebel...
> View attachment 16362152


Quite fitting you have Don Johnson from Miami Vice as your avatar because it was Miami Vice in the 80's where I heard of Ebel for the first time as it was mentioned in one of the episodes by Tubbs.
What a great watch they are, been around forever too!
I also have what Sonny carried under his jacket, a S&W 4506 after the first season.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

03hemi said:


> Quite fitting you have Don Johnson from Miami Vice as your avatar because it was Miami Vice in the 80's where I heard of Ebel for the first time as it was mentioned in one of the episodes by Tubbs.
> What a great watch they are, been around forever too!
> I also have what Sonny carried under his jacket, a S&W 4506 after the first season.


One of the reasons I got this:









Ebel was providing the watches for the show since Season 2.


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Charlie1888 said:


> One of the reasons I got this:
> View attachment 16362223
> 
> 
> Ebel was providing the watches for the show since Season 2.


Go figure, great way to get your name out there, and it worked!
Gorgeous watch friend.


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever (Jun 29, 2012)

Love mine, need to wear it more often now that its back from service. Looks like MGI put a few scratches on the 6 'O clock sub dial during service (can't see it in the pic), but it is the original dial, so not going to change it. Such a comfortable piece to wear.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Whoa, just yesterday I ordered a similar strap, although not for an Ebel...
> View attachment 16362152


Nice. CNS sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> Nice. CNS sale?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that’s it!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Vintage 1965ish Ebel


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Full moon last night.










Rick “Button the Cat approves” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR chrono with yellow accents


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR GMT 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Out cross country skiing last weekend, doing some Ebel Discovering.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Out cross country skiing last weekend, doing some Ebel Discovering.
> 
> View attachment 16391661
> 
> ...


The two tone looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

There’s a thin dressy (pre kissing Es logo) Ebel posted for identification here:








Indentification help


This Ebel was my grandfathers watch. 18k gold watch and band. Extremely thin dress watch. I’ll attach a photo of the only indentifying markers I can find. Any help would be appreciated.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

The dial is more convincing on this one:


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

El Primero Chronosport



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 LaCaree…


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a 1911 BTR GMT..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

@Thunder1 Nice GS! @WWII70 vintage Ebel (from 9 days ago) has changed to an Omega too.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Thunder1 said:


> For later this afternoon/evening, a 1911 BTR GMT..
> View attachment 16396843


(squints)

You sure?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

BarracksSi said:


> (squints)
> 
> You sure?
> 
> View attachment 16397058


I'm getting old!!!..thanx!!..fixing it now!!..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

(Not my photos)

Very nice!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 16398157
> 
> View attachment 16398158
> 
> ...


There have been stages in Ebel's life where their product was top-of-the-line. This is from one of those eras! Nice.

I got one of their last encasements of the ETA 2892-A2. The bracelet was integrated with the case. I believe they called it Classic Wave.... On the wrist it is the most beautiful watch I have.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> There have been stages in Ebel's life where their product was top-of-the-line. This is from one of those eras! Nice.
> 
> I got one of their last encasements of the ETA 2892-A2. The bracelet was integrated with the case. I believe they called it Classic Wave.... On the wrist it is the most beautiful watch I have.
> 
> View attachment 16398239


Like this?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> @Thunder1 Nice GS! @WWII70 vintage Ebel (from 9 days ago) has changed to an Omega too.


Lol  not an Ebel and not from the 60’s either! This is my grandfather’s 1947 Omega bumper. I had them both on the same strap and inserted the wrong photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E on rubber strap. The more relaxed version of this watch for a lazy Sunday at home doing chores.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery chrono (new model)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR GMT again


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And quite the *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inspired by Ebel today...


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

I really think we need to rename this post....Why are we still talking about Ebel watches. This post seems to pop up like every other day.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick “rainy today” Denney


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

WWII70 said:


> I missed the full moon by a couple of days but wearing the perpetual calendar with moon phase anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell that is a beauty. What sort of price tag are we talking?


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

JP. said:


>


That reminds me: It's established he wore the full gold version, right? 
But not all the time, there's one episode he can be seen wearing a two-tone!
I'll post something later about it...

PS: Yes in the "amnesia" epsiodes he's wearing the gold version too, but on a leather strap.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, a *'Kissing E'*..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> That reminds me: It's established he wore the full gold version, right?
> But not all the time, there's one episode he can be seen wearing a two-tone!
> I'll post something later about it...
> 
> PS: Yes in the "amnesia" epsiodes he's wearing the gold version too, but on a leather strap.


I think he always wore the full gold version. In the earlier episodes (season 2-3) it was just with the Wave bracelet.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Holy hell that is a beauty. What sort of price tag are we talking?


Retail: $30K, a dozen years ago when it was being made. 

We paid…less. 

Rick “pennies on the dollar” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

"Victims of Circumstance", US Air date May 5, 1989

















At first I thought it was the steel version.
















From the side and closer, however the crown and bezel appear gold.

And I have to say it again, these were remarkably thin for an automatic chronograph!!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Two issues with Ebel have been posted.

@flycaster bracelet screws are stuck:








Ebel bracelet: How to remove links?


I know that I posted this question afew days ago, but it has disappeared? Anyway, here's an image of the bracelet and I'd like to know how to remove its links for resizing. A tutorial or a video would be helpful...I couldn't find any. Thanks.




www.watchuseek.com





And @Vintagewatchloverforever Chronograph is making trouble after a full service in Switzerland:








Ebel 1911 El Primero: chronograph issues


So recently I got my 1911 Ebel back from a full MGI (Ebel) factory service. It was sent to Switzerland. Last week it started having issues with the chronograph. If I run it for a few hours, without fail it will randomly stop. If I stop the chrono, or move it around on my wrist it will start...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel La Carree


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my Ebel Discovery diver.








This was my first Ebel with spring bars instead of propriety strap attachments and, therefore, the watch that started me binging on natos and other straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

A little more skiing with the Discovery.

Il not sure what this post is for. It probably used to have a sign on it.



















Rabbit tracks.









There’s a Blair Witch Project sort of vibe around here.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

WTSP said:


> A little more skiing with the Discovery.
> 
> Il not sure what this post is for. It probably used to have a sign on it.
> 
> View attachment 16426116


I love that rubber strap on that watch... may I ask where you got it from? Or is it OEM? I've not seen a vintage Discovery on rubber like that before. 

Thanks!


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Because their marketing isn't as good as other brands?


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

grafiz said:


> I love that rubber strap on that watch... may I ask where you got it from? Or is it OEM? I've not seen a vintage Discovery on rubber like that before.
> 
> Thanks!


It certainly is a great strap. It’s an original Ebel 3524CH, which means it screws in using their proprietary fitting. It was very hard to get as it’s discontinued. Ebel quoted me about CAD $500 for it. I managed to get a new one from an ex AD liquidating for $400 (Manhattan Time Service). It’s the most I’ve ever paid for a strap.










It’s nice to have a perfect fit due to the absence of holes, which of course is an Ebel key feature. Also, the wave patterns on the upper part are nice. I’ve also owned the rubber strap from the BTR line (I think they also fit the Discovery Valjoux model), which to be honest is even nicer than this one. They’re equally rugged, but the more recent BTR rubber strap has a vanilla scent and feels slightly more satiny. This old Modulor version feels harder and has no scent other than faint rubber.

To my knowledge it was only ever offered new with this Modulor model with the steel perlage dial. It would make a lot of sense with the Discovery Diver, but to my knowledge it had to be purchased independently of those.










I sometimes get the urge to buy a Modulor chronograph just to be able to wear this strap with it. If I see one some day that has a terribly damaged strap or sold as just the watch head I might jump on it.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

WTSP said:


> It certainly is a great strap. It’s an original Ebel 3524CH, which means it screws in using their proprietary fitting. It was very hard to get as it’s discontinued. Ebel quoted me about CAD $500 for it. I managed to get a new one from an ex AD liquidating for $400 (Manhattan Time Service). It’s the most I’ve ever paid for a strap.
> 
> View attachment 16426885
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information and the part number! I might start looking around... wasn't expecting it to be so expensive, but being an authentic Ebel part I suppose I shouldn't be too surprised. 

Looks ideal for the watch!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Classic Hexagon GMT


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Man, I am finally ready to get buying on some Ebels and there is bugger all around for a decent price.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel 1911 Senior. I don’t wear this one enough. 

HAGWE!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick “still wearing the Aquatica this week” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

For completion's sake, here is the Chronograph on the leather strap:








And Debra Feuer of course wears an Ebel as well.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

An “Ebel“ got posted here: Can anyone identify the brand of this watch please?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

A great but mismanaged brand as of late.

Loved the various 1911 lines, but my eyes can no longer read sub-dials effectively so I sold them all off over the years.

Picked this Tarawa up in a trade a couple of years ago. Don't wear it too often, but it's a nice change when looking for something classy and different.

Especially appreciate how the crown is recessed into the case where it's totally protected.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

StephenCanale said:


> A great but mismanaged brand as of late.
> 
> Loved the various 1911 lines, but my eyes can no longer read sub-dials effectively so I sold them all off over the years.
> 
> ...


Beautiful gold Tarawa! I love my stainless version. I prefer the three hander over the chrono.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thought I'd go w/ something that's a little on the square side of things to start the day off...a 1911 *LaCaree*..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 chrono..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a 1911 chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my weekend off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ a *Classic Wave*..


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

A bit of modernization.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

hogwldfltr said:


> A bit of modernization.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


>


Love it! The line was really, "time for a swim, Pal."


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

That reminds me, anyone see Ebels being worn in other movies / TV shows?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> That reminds me, anyone see Ebels being worn in other movies / TV shows?


Not me, unfortunately..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 1911 2-tone chrono to start my work week off..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my weekend w/ a *Classic Wave*..
> View attachment 16467418
> 
> 
> View attachment 16466338


Wow, that’s a model you don’t see every day. In fact I don’t think I’ve ever seen one either online and certainly not in person. How interesting. I feel that it straddles a certain period between two generations of Ebel models.


----------



## jeremyAZ (Jul 24, 2013)

We have several Ebel watches and took them to a trusted jeweler friend. He told me that the value of my Ebel watches were way down. He looked at them as jewelry versus as watches. Anyone else run into this? I suppose that's what the market is doing and if you don't have a big name (ie Rolex) watch manufacturer you suffer the devaluation issue.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

@jeremyAZ The Cartier you posted here contains an Ebel movement as well.

Trends come and go. Look on the upside, you can pick up Ebels fairly low priced.


----------



## jeremyAZ (Jul 24, 2013)

Charlie1888 said:


> @jeremyAZ The Cartier you posted here contains an Ebel movement as well.
> 
> Trends come and go. Look on the upside, you can pick up Ebels fairly low priced.


LOL that is my wife's Panthere. I believe it's circa 1993 build and cost around $2500 or so. Let's just say its value has diminished immensely...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 chrono featuring the Zenith El Primero 400 caliber..


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> Yesterday new model Discovery chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to ask how were you able to fit the nato but nm, just saw that it is the new model. My only gripe against the old ones was the inability to change to any strap. I do have a Classic 100 that I enjoy very much and have yet to see a watch finished in a similar way.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia to start the month and the date-resetting exercise.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

colgex said:


> I was going to ask how were you able to fit the nato but nm, just saw that it is the new model. My only gripe against the old ones was the inability to change to any strap. I do have a Classic 100 that I enjoy very much and have yet to see a watch finished in a similar way.


Yes the new Discovery chronos and three hand divers are great because they come with both a strap and a bracelet, both with QR pins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

hogwldfltr said:


> A bit of modernization.


I love your Zappa avatar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


>


Thanks for sharing this. I’m a huge FZ fan and I had no idea he was on Miami Vice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

My first Ebel, 9 years ago. Still love this one.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Large Date..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR ‘skeleton’ today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And something of a *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ an Ebel chrono from the '90's..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport. HAGWE Ebel fans!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my weekend w/ a *Classic Wave*..
> View attachment 16467418
> 
> 
> View attachment 16466338


Notice the BC case mark? That stands for “Blum and Co.” and was registered in the 30’s. I’ve seen it on a few models, but with no pattern that I can detect. I’d love to know the story behind the modern use of that mark, long after “Blum and Co.” would have any relevance.

And all watches that are not Rolexes, Omegas, or one of just a few brands have lost huge value on the secondary market. Every priced a used Breguet relative to its new price? And that is a brand with high name recognition. 

Rick “finding that watch enthusiasts in general are poor judges of intrinsic quality beyond resale price, and just buy brands” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> @jeremyAZ The Cartier you posted here contains an Ebel movement as well.
> 
> Trends come and go. Look on the upside, you can pick up Ebels fairly low priced.


In fact, the whole watch was made by Ebel. 

The same is true for my wife’s Cartier Santos Galbée, made in the early 90’s. 

Rick “missing the Cartier Codex, which identified the maker for ever Cartier since the 70’s” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> Notice the BC case mark? That stands for “Blum and Co.” and was registered in the 30’s. I’ve seen it on a few models, but with no pattern that I can detect. I’d love to know the story behind the modern use of that mark, long after “Blum and Co.” would have any relevance.
> 
> And all watches that are not Rolexes, Omegas, or one of just a few brands have lost huge value on the secondary market. Every priced a used Breguet relative to its new price? And that is a brand with high name recognition.
> 
> Rick “finding that watch enthusiasts in general are poor judges of intrinsic quality beyond resale price, and just buy brands” Denney


I had no idea!!..now I'm courious!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And another *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a 1911 *Large Date*..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> And another *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 16480647


Inspired by Thunder’s post, I decided that this week is *Discovery* week for me. There are two distinctly different Ebel product lines with the same name. 

I’m starting with the older 1911 Discovery 750 series launched in 2007. 

























This features a chronometer-certified Valjoux 7750 chronograph movement with day and date functions in the same case as the BTR watches. 

The Discovery shares the same 44.5mm case and bracelet with the BTR range as well as hands, hour markers, crown and pushers, but there are many differences. While the BTR chrono has the Cal 137 movement, the Discovery has a chronometer grade Valjoux 7750 with day and date display windows at 3 o’clock instead of the date only aperture at 4:30 on the Cal 137 BTR. All the BTRs have flat sapphire crystal exhibition casebacks to display the in-house movements but the Discovery has a domed solid caseback which adds a little to its thickness. I haven’t weighed them but the Discovery feels heavier to me.

Many people consider the Cal 137 BTR chrono to be superior due to the in-house movement and they regard the Discovery as a ‘poor-cousin’. To me, the Discovery gives up mothing in terms of accuracy, fit, finish or feel and I enjoy the day/date display. I consider them as ‘dizygotic twins’ with equal stature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Inspired by Thunder’s post, I decided that this week is *Discovery* week for me. There are two distinctly different Ebel product lines with the same name.
> 
> I’m starting with the older 1911 Discovery 7750 series launched in 2007.
> 
> ...


Your's is a beaut, to be sure!!..it s/b at or near the top of the list for every discerning collector..


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I was commenting this morning on another thread where the OP was comparing Edox vs. Ebel. I almost fell out of my chair while I'm wearing my classic 100 this morning. The brand is not the same after being acquired by MGI and they just recently rehashed designs that were used a decade ago but definitely above Edox and not comparable IMHO.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

WWII70 said:


> Inspired by Thunder’s post, I decided that this week is *Discovery* week for me. There are two distinctly different Ebel product lines with the same name.
> 
> I’m starting with the older 1911 Discovery 750 series launched in 2007.


Such a tease...

😢


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> I love your Zappa avatar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm a very longtime fan! Such a genius and such a loss!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

My *Senior* moment for the day(a 1911 version)..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

My Discovery for today. The new model Discovery white dial three hand diver. 

The new models are quite different from yesterday’s 750. They are smaller and have exhibition casebacks. Bracelets are not integrated side regular spring bars instead so I wear them on a variety of straps and nato. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery week day 3. New model Discovery chrono. IMHO these chronos (black, silver or blue dial) are the best watches in Ebel’s current lineup. They come with a bracelet and either a black rubber or blue leather strap with quick release spring bars. Mostly, I wear this on regular straps and natos. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Discovery week day 3. New model Discovery chrono. IMHO these chronos (black, silver or blue dial) are the best watches in Ebel’s current lineup. They come with a bracelet and either a black rubber or blue leather strap with quick release spring bars. Mostly, I wear this on regular straps and natos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sharp looking!!..very, very tempting!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Brasilia for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery week Day 4. My final Discovery - the black dial new model diver, on a nato as usual.

















It’s up to you all to finish out Discovery week. Post your Ebel Discoveries tomorrow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 60's era chrono featuring the Lemania 27 movement to start the day off...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I’m out of Ebel Discoveries. Post your for Discovery Friday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Titanium BTR with carbon fiber dial today for me.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a Classic 100..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening, still another *Discovery* awaits me..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ Ebel's 'Wink & A Smile'...


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Discovery…Sunday. 

Rick “not a Sport Classic of old but not as expensive, either” Denney


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Rdenney said:


> Discovery…Sunday.
> 
> Rick “not a Sport Classic of old but not as expensive, either” Denney


Thats a beauty Rick. I have the blue coming soon. How does the fit and finish compare to the older Discovery chronograph and the BTR? I have one of each of those coming also.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a *Power Reserve* complication..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery week was fun last week. So let’s do BTR week and post our BTRs all week. Starting off with the chrono - this one yellow accents on bracelet.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Thats a beauty Rick. I have the blue coming soon. How does the fit and finish compare to the older Discovery chronograph and the BTR? I have one of each of those coming also.


Bracelet is not on the same planet as the BTR bracelet, to be honest, but then what is? And the 2894 movement is certainly not going to compete with the chronometer-certified Ebel 137, of course. 

Nor is the brushing as fine. All that makes this more like other watches, though, and less like a classic upper-range Ebel with its polished pebble finish. The case is more tautly designed and a bit more crisply styled, however, which I think looks pretty good. 

Ebel gets the details right, though, no matter that this watch is downmarket from a BTR (and let’s understand that the current retail on this watch is about 40% of a BTR’s retail price of 15 years ago). Example: all the chronograph timing hands are blued, and the time-of-day hands are silver. Many companies would have blued the running seconds hand. Ebel even shrank the running seconds subdial slightly to further distinguish it from chronograph timing, and to reduce visual weight on the date-side of the dial. That cost them more—the 3-O’Clock marker is bigger than at 6 and 9. 

All in all a nice update for a lower price point. 

Rick “and of course it also comes with a quick-change strap” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Switched to the blue strap that came with the Discovery chronograph. 










Rick “easy switch” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR week Day 2. BTR Cal 288 perpetual calendar for the equinox


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting off my work day w/ a 1911 BTR GMT..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

My cal 139 BTR on bracelet (from yesterday):










Rick “will change later” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting off my work day w/ a 1911 BTR GMT..
> View attachment 16499097
> 
> View attachment 16499099


Lovely watch, but the back photo is your perpetual calendar, cal 288, not the GMT, cal 240. 

Rick “what’s that later clutch doing there?” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> Lovely watch, but the back photo is your perpetual calendar, cal 288, not the GMT, cal 240.
> 
> Rick “what’s that later clutch doing there?” Denney


You're right, I just checked..never took a pic of the back of the BTR GMT, apparently..will correct that sometime today..
Chuck "old age is creeping in" Thunder1


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 BTR Perpetual Calendar..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Probably the most unusual of the BTR chronos with the Cal 137 movement. Titanium case and deployant, carbon fiber dial and technofiber strap.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

WWII70 said:


> Probably the most unusual of the BTR chronos with the Cal 137 movement. Titanium case and deployant, carbon fiber dial and technofiber strap.


That is a stunning piece and I usually really dislike carbon fibre.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For 2-Tone Thursday, starting the day off w/ a LeModular(I've no more BTR's to wear/post!!)…


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Another unusual BTR - the ‘skeleton’ with a 30-minute chronograph counter and the Cal 139 movement. This came on a black leather strap but it didn’t look right so I swapped it onto the bracelet.


















This was probably inspired by and derived from the 45-minute chronograph counter on the Tekton soccer watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Can anyone here confirm if the old Discovery chronograph bracelet will fit onto the BTR case?


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a 2-tone *LeModular* chrono..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Post your BTRs for BTR week. GMT for me today


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Can anyone here confirm if the old Discovery chronograph bracelet will fit onto the BTR case?


In theory it should as the cases seem identical. But I’ve been burned by this before. I wanted to swap a bracelet between cases of the same size but the screw holes were placed differently ever-so-slightly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

WWII70 said:


> In theory it should as the cases seem identical. But I’ve been burned by this before. I wanted to swap a bracelet between cases of the same size but the screw holes were placed differently ever-so-slightly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve got 2 old Discovery’s on bracelet coming and 2 BTR’s on leather, so I’m really hoping so!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Yesterday, I wore this in honor of the full moon:










This morning, I changed it for my first BTR, and the first BTR introduced by Ebel. 










Rick “Tektons next week? I have only two” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Continuing the BTR “theme” a Tekton. I’m not sure if Tektons are technically part of the BTR series but they definitely share the same DNA. Same movements and shape of case but sized up to 48mm. 
Rick- feel free to post yours!

























I wasn’t sure I could pull off a watch this big and resisted buying, but I got this 3 years ago and love the size and feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I'm out of BTR's at this time(see what I did there?)..so, I'll have to settle for starting off my weekend w/ a Hexagon Regulator..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Well, I'm out of BTR's at this time(see what I did there?)....
> View attachment 16507992


…….yes but you need to buy some more BTRs!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Was just in the new Movado Shop in the Outlet Mall near Disneyland... Of course I wondered over to the Ebel/Concord case. I was surprised to see an Ebel Chronograph since I thought they stopped making those a few years ago. But it had an ETA 2892 with a Dubrois module. Price was like $1500 with the special St. Patrick's day extra 25% off. (All Ebel's and Concord's are 40-50% MSRP everyday. I bought a Concord Mariner instead. Incidentally, the sales guy says that for every 50 watches that come in about 21 are Movado, 27 are divided among all the other licensed fashion brands, and like only 1 each of Concord and Ebel.


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...


Well done, Sir. 👏👏👏


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Here’s my Tekton—the only one despite my earlier comment. 










Rick “back to travel—will be a one-watch week” Denney


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

The first of my many recent Ebel purchases arrived today, very happy to have one back on my wrist.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> The first of my many recent Ebel purchases arrived today, very happy to have one back on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16511472


Very nice. In great condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan Finch said:


> Was just in the new Movado Shop in the Outlet Mall near Disneyland... Of course I wondered over to the Ebel/Concord case. I was surprised to see an Ebel Chronograph since I thought they stopped making those a few years ago. But it had an ETA 2892 with a Dubrois module. Price was like $1500 with the special St. Patrick's day extra 25% off. (All Ebel's and Concord's are 40-50% MSRP everyday. I bought a Concord Mariner instead. Incidentally, the sales guy says that for every 50 watches that come in about 21 are Movado, 27 are divided among all the other licensed fashion brands, and like only 1 each of Concord and Ebel.


Do you know which chrono it was? Any more details/description or a photo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Let’s try vintage Ebel week. You can define vintage any way you want but I’m using pre-2000. No debate on this one, 1965-ish automatic.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Traveling this week and can’t follow the theme. But I can pretend. 

So, let’s say that today I’m wearing this Standard from the late 50’s:










Rick “defining vintage as pre-Quartz Crisis” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Traveling this week and can’t follow the theme. But I can pretend.
> 
> So, let’s say that today I’m wearing this Standard from the late 50’s:
> 
> ...


Rick, 
Thanks for playing along. I hope you have other pictures on your phone for the rest of the week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Test


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WWII70 said:


> Test
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

WWII70 said:


> Do you know which chrono it was? Any more details/description or a photo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No but it had a black dial. I will go back and take a Photo...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A '60's era chrono for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> A '60's era chrono for later this afternoon/evening...
> View attachment 16513872
> 
> View attachment 16513873


Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Chronosport for me. This was a rare NOS pickup in 2015.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I’m pretending to be in the early 60’s “today”. 

Rick “my favorite vintage Ebel” Denney


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can confirm that the Discovery chrono bracelet will fit the screw holes of the BTR, however the end link is ever so slightly smaller creating the appearance of a small gap. It fits rock solidly though. I might still just try to find a BTR bracelet to buy.


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

WWII70 said:


> Do you know which chrono it was? Any more details/description or a photo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went back to look. They have two Chronos, the automatic is a Discovery, on bracelet with an extra rubber strap. MSRP of $3600, but you can get it through the end of March for $1620. The Sport wave is quartz, MSRP of $1800, discount price is $810. The S-Wave bracelet is very unique and has a heft to it. It looks quite impressive in person, pictures don't really capture it too well! At that price, I had to resist the temptation to buy it, (for now anyway...)


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior. One of the few Ebels with an exhibition caseback showing a non-in house movement, in this instance a Girard Perregaux movement. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> 1911 Senior. One of the few Ebels with an exhibition caseback showing a non-in house movement, in this instance a Girard Perregaux movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beaut!!..one of my favorites!!..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I thought the theme was vintage? A 1911 Senior is modern in my books  Rory, have you run out of vintage Ebels?

I have not, at least not quite yet. Today, I’m pretending to wear this lovely post-war ref. 2120082:




























Rick “all in good fun” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> I thought the theme was vintage? A 1911 Senior is modern in my books  Rory, have you run out of vintage Ebels?
> 
> Rick “all in good fun” Denney


I defined vintage as pre-2000 and I’m pretty sure the Senior qualifies. But you definitely have a more extensive collection of true vintage Ebels! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Another vintage (pre-2000, my definition) Ebel. The Le Modulor has the in-house Cal 137 movement but unusually a solid caseback. BTRs, Tektons, Type Es, Tarawas etc have exhibition casebacks.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I ran out of vintage watches so I am wearing my newest Ebel. Discovery chrono on a new blue tropic strap that arrived yesterday.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

My final vintage offering, and I don’t have to pretend. This isn’t really vintage to me—I’m old enough to have bought this new as an adult. Not that I had the money for this when I was that age…










Rick “the ultimate collector Ebel” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The Ebel that started it all for me…










Rick “should wear this more often” Denney


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

Where can I buy a 3524CH strap for an Ebel watch?
Im in VietNam.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Minh Tuấn said:


> Where can I buy a 3524CH strap for an Ebel watch?
> Im in VietNam.
> View attachment 16529087


That looks like an expensive custom job


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

sopapillas said:


> That looks like an expensive custom job


🥺


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Minh Tuấn said:


> Where can I buy a 3524CH strap for an Ebel watch?
> Im in VietNam.
> View attachment 16529087


I would contact MGI Service in Paramus, NJ by telephone and ask them for advice. See their web page for contact information. 

Rick “they do stock straps by have no presence in SE Asia that I can find” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

I get these for Vietnam, can’t hurt to ask them…
Authorized service centers:









Authorized retailers:


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

Charlie1888 said:


> I get these for Vietnam, can’t hurt to ask them…
> Authorized service centers:
> View attachment 16530527
> 
> ...





Rdenney said:


> I would contact MGI Service in Paramus, NJ by telephone and ask them for advice. See their web page for contact information.
> 
> Rick “they do stock straps by have no presence in SE Asia that I can find” Denney


I search on ebay it costs about 700$ but only type 3524(not including CH).....


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

You’ll probably pay less directly from Ebel—I have been quoted much lower prices in the US. 

Charlie found what I couldn’t—the MGI Service site doesn’t work well on an iPhone. There are apparently service providers and retailers in Vietnam, but they may well have to order the straps from Switzerland. 

Retailers (except for Movado Company Stores) at least were once able to get straps and probably still can. 

Rick “until you ask them, you won’t know” Denney


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

Skilled craftsmen in Vietnam can make crocodile leather straps for patek philippe for less than $100, but cannot make leather straps for Ebel


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Ebel used a special strap attachment for years, and the straps fit the cases beautifully and reliably. I know people who have lost a watch off their wrist because a spring-bar broke, and though it has never happened to me it is clearly a risk. An Ebel strap will not fail like that, because the attachment is not subject to a single point of failure. 

But non-standard straps bind you to the watch company and their pricing, if nobody else is willing to tool up for the metal screw fame sewn into the strap. That’s the downside, and it’s too much for some people. 

It’s one reason my collection includes watches on bracelets—they last longer when wearing them on hot, humid days. I save the hide straps for drier and cooler weather.

MGI will be more that $100, but far less than what Patek charges for a strap. They are very nicely made, however, and are treated to be moisture-resistant. 

Rick “a local guy might be able to duplicate you strap after cutting out the screw frames” Denney


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

Rdenney said:


> Ebel used a special strap attachment for years, and the straps fit the cases beautifully and reliably. I know people who have lost a watch off their wrist because a spring-bar broke, and though it has never happened to me it is clearly a risk. An Ebel strap will not fail like that, because the attachment is not subject to a single point of failure.
> 
> But non-standard straps bind you to the watch company and their pricing, if nobody else is willing to tool up for the metal screw fame sewn into the strap. That’s the downside, and it’s too much for some people.
> 
> ...


“a local guy might be able to duplicate you strap after cutting out the screw frames” 😂😂😂😂😂 yes, yes, they suggested the same to me!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Starting the week with my Discovery 750. Have a great week Ebel fans!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

Two years ago, I bought a discovery and was confiscated by Vietnam customs because someone put drugs in the package. Although it was refunded, I still regret it until now!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Today, Ebel 1911 Senior


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## oaktown369 (Sep 11, 2021)

We don't talk about Ebel, no, no no!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> View attachment 16546700


Nice pick up! I’m glad you are enjoying it. Did you try switching the bracelet to the BTR yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Brasilia today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

WWII70 said:


> Nice pick up! I’m glad you are enjoying it. Did you try switching the bracelet to the BTR yet?


Depends on your definition of fit I guess. The screws match perfectly, very snug and tight, no issues with security.
Visually the endlink is not a match, a 1mm or so gap.

I will try to purchase the correct BTR bracelet, and keep these for my Discovery chronographs.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

I did have another piece arrive today, I am very happy with it. A quick lemon juice bath had it looking like new.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> I did have another piece arrive today, I am very happy with it. A quick lemon juice bath had it looking like new.
> 
> View attachment 16547274


Lovely! Several other members here have the bronze Discovery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Depends on your definition of fit I guess. The screws match perfectly, very snug and tight, no issues with security.
> Visually the endlink is not a match, a 1mm or so gap.
> 
> I will try to purchase the correct BTR bracelet, and keep these for my Discovery chronographs.
> ...


Yikes! I see what you mean. Sorry about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

skorN83 said:


> I did have another piece arrive today, I am very happy with it. A quick lemon juice bath had it looking like new.
> 
> View attachment 16547274


I'm jealous!!..would love to have that baby!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Friday! Ebel Type E










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> I'm jealous!!..would love to have that baby!!..


I thought you did!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> I thought you did!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I've got this version..


----------



## TickTock_89 (10 mo ago)

Edo123 said:


> Hey guys. Here on WUS, aside from discussing the well known brands most of the time the forum sometimes also talks about names like *Invicta*


Don't swear 🤣


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I wish I had an endless supply of Ebel to post here. I do have this movement though. I planned to tool around with it to do some apprentice watchmaking, but haven’t worked up the nerve. I love the weighted balance. The varying red and black date numerals are nice as well.

This Ebel caliber 514 is probably an A Schild 1200.


















You know what would be nuts? I’m going to Geneva in a few weeks and could take this in to Artisans de Genève or some other custom boutique and have them build a watch around it. It would probably cost an arm and a leg… Doubt I’d be willing to pay for what they would charge.


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

slcbbrown said:


> There are lots of nice brands that get little or no attention on places like this.


+1
I guess it is the usual practice in Watch Fora, there always are favorites or preferred ones.
(EBEL used to be a very chic, popular brand).


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

WTSP said:


> I wish I had an endless supply of Ebel to post here. I do have this movement though. I planned to tool around with it to do some apprentice watchmaking, but haven’t worked up the nerve. I love the weighted balance. The varying red and black date numerals are nice as well.
> 
> This Ebel caliber 514 is probably an A Schild 1200.
> 
> ...


Wish I could post more about Ebel as well.
Knowing myself, I would never go near a nice movement like yours posted above. Maybe would try to tinker with a Chinese Unitas clone.
The regulator mechanism looks interesting. Like this one bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Ebel 313 (AS 1687)
Have a good time in Geneva!


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Great minds think alike!  I’ve done the Chinese Unitas thing. It was fun and I thought I should move on to some other movements, like that Ebel 514 and a cheap Ronda mechanical alarm watch. Well now I like the Ebel 514 too much to take it apart and I’ve started wearing the Cordura alarm which I had considered quite ugly. It’s grown on me and is surprisingly comfortable.

I don’t think Ebel have ever done any mechanical alarm watches, have they?










Also, I feel like the hobby needs to involve more than buying more and more watches. I’d love to get a Tekton in titanium or a caliber 134 with perpetual calendar. But really I need to get my Discovery serviced so that I can feel confident wearing it more regularly and go out and do stuff while wearing it.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> I wish I had an endless supply of Ebel to post here. I do have this movement though. I planned to tool around with it to do some apprentice watchmaking, but haven’t worked up the nerve. I love the weighted balance. The varying red and black date numerals are nice as well.
> 
> This Ebel caliber 514 is probably an A Schild 1200.
> 
> ...


Nah, that’s a 314 and it’s an AS1688. That’s the hand-wind base for the automatic version that had a winder designed by a coalition of Zodiac, Doxa, Eberhard, Favre-Leuba, and Girard-Perregaux. Ebel had their own version with a unique jewel count (24). 










All were members of the Precision Watchmakers Community, a coalition formed by Charles Blum of Ebel in 1957. Ebel’s auto version is the cal. 214. But they were using the base handwind version at least back to that coalition, and that’s why it has a screwed balance instead of the Glucydur balance shown above. 

Apparently, AS only sold that movement to those six companies, but Ranfft May have that wrong. 

This movement was also the basis for the best-known high-beat movements of the 60’s particularly the G-P 33.5 and 40.1, and the Zodiac 86 used in the SST. That effort was certainly undertaken under the coalition collaboration. 

Rick “one of the venerable movements of the 60’s” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

There are these travel (alarm) clocks, not exactly what @WTSP is searching for...
































Different pouch on this one.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

;-)


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)

Not an image from today, but it's on my wrist today. BTW I regret missing the window to buy a men's two-tone wave automatic (e.g. 1216204) domestically at a decent price a couple of years ago when (I assume) the exesss stocks were being cleared out.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just found out Ebel makes their own quartz movements and has supplied them to Cartier for decades. Interesting brand.


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

So I have a strap
3524CH


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

MrDisco99 said:


> I just found out Ebel makes their own quartz movements and has supplied them to Cartier for decades. Interesting brand.


I think they stopped doing that 20+ years ago, Rick knows more about that…


Ebel by Dunhill


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton today.









BTR skeleton yesterday 









Wave Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Minh Tuấn said:


> So I have a strap
> 3524CH
> 
> View attachment 16592766
> ...


So what did you do here? Did you fabricate the screw plates for a strap or did you make the entire strap?

BTW the gold 1911 is lovely. Where did you get it and why did you need a new strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> I think they stopped doing that 20+ years ago, Rick knows more about that…


So who's making them now?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

MrDisco99 said:


> So who's making them now?


ETA for Ebel.

No idea for Cartier. They have their own manufacture. If they do all in-house now or borrow movements out-house for some models, would be a good question.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Charlie1888 said:


> ETA for Ebel.
> 
> No idea for Cartier. They have their own manufacture. If they do all in-house now or borrow movements out-house for some models, would be a good question.


I know they do for mechanicals, ValFleurier for their mass produced stuff. I'd be amazed if Cartier is mass producing their own electronics, though.

Isn't the 057/157 an Ebel movement?


----------



## Cincinnatus (Jul 30, 2019)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the great photos! I don't believe I have ever seen any of these before.


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

WWII70 said:


> So what did you do here? Did you fabricate the screw plates for a strap or did you make the entire strap?
> 
> BTW the gold 1911 is lovely. Where did you get it and why did you need a new strap?
> 
> ...


I had to make the frame and screw out of copper, then hire a craftsman to make the leather straps. Skilled craftsmen in Vietnam make replacement straps for famous brands for less than $50. This watch I bought on chrono24.


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

Minh Tuấn said:


> I had to make the frame and screw out of copper, then hire a craftsman to make the leather straps. Skilled craftsmen in Vietnam make replacement straps for famous brands for less than $50. This watch I bought on chrono24.


want to keep the original Ebel strap because it is very difficult to buy.


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Just found this 1993 EBEL ad:


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Minh Tuấn said:


> I had to make the frame and screw out of copper, then hire a craftsman to make the leather straps. Skilled craftsmen in Vietnam make replacement straps for famous brands for less than $50. This watch I bought on chrono24.


I’m amazed. Well done  
The old strap looks in pretty good condition. Why did you have to replace it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Thanks to this thread I checked out their current offerings. I more associated them with the vintage sphere. I must say that the Sports Classic especially has a more distinctive style in its wavy bracelet and rounded constructivist case than I was anticipating. The dial designs, however, were not very interesting to me. It also is really rather steep to ask 1400 GBP for a quartz, and still 1800 GBP for a non-specific Swiss automatic is high, too. And why is blue 55GBP more expensive than black? Oddly placed in the current super busy and variegated marketplace I'd say, but they have a nice style going with the Sports Classic that they could push and amplify to perhaps do something that gets them noticed more...


----------



## Minh Tuấn (10 mo ago)

WWII70 said:


> I’m amazed. Well done
> The old strap looks in pretty good condition. Why did you have to replace it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The paradox is that you can make a watch like new with its leather strap not. That's why I used the replacement straps for the original Ebel.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I’m happy to welcome a new addition to my Discovery family.
















I have long sought this blue dial automatic to go with my two divers and the chrono. 

BTW I am selling off some of my Ebels. PM me if you are interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh, I just discovered ;-) newer ones seem to have switched to Sellita…








On the current marketing strategy, they seem to aim the Sport Classic line more towards women. When I searched for Ebel in digital magazines, only ads in women‘s magazines appeared (for the Sport Classic).
Which is in my opinion a mistake.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

MrDisco99 said:


> I just found out Ebel makes their own quartz movements and has supplied them to Cartier for decades. Interesting brand.


Made, past tense. That was true from the late 70’s to the late 90’s. 

Ebel and Cartier jointly built the manufacture, called CEC2. CEC also made cases—the first C is for Cristalor, Ebel’s in-house casemaker starting in the 70’s. 

My wife’s early 90’s Santos Galbee was entirely made by Ebel.

Rick “it’s all done by contractors these days” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

MrDisco99 said:


> So who's making them now?


Ebel uses mostly ETA quartz (and mechanical) movements. 

Rick “per the technical reference numbers” Denney


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you for the information.

I used to be a big fan of Ebel. Was long time ago...


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Rdenney said:


> Ebel uses mostly ETA quartz (and mechanical) movements.
> 
> Rick “per the technical reference numbers” Denney


Thanks for the info.

I guess that sends me back to square one on figuring out who makes the Cartier 157 quartz calibre, since I'm pretty sure it's not ETA. Could CEC still be around under different ownership?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

CEC is long gone, but the Cartier 157 was indeed an Ebel movement the production of which Cartier acquired from Ebel in the late 90’s. 

Rick “Pierre-Alain Blum was trained in electronics and led Ebel into in-house quartz manufacture” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a chrono..


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I’m heading to Switzerland soon to see family and attend a conference related to my work. I’ve got a few horological destinations planned such as seeing the Zenith and Vulcain manufactures. Can anybody suggest some Ebel destinations? This comes with the caveat that I won’t be able to make it to Biel or La Chaux-de-Fonds, only Geneva and Le Locle. I hope to visit some ADs that carry the current Ebel collection. Any suggestions for Ebel ADs in those areas? (I’m looking at you in particular @Rdenney )


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

How not to change the battery on your Ebel.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> How not to change the battery on your Ebel.


If that model doesn't have a detachable caseback then I suppose one would have to open it from the front and this is good information. I admit it's pretty appalling to see the movement popped out on a desk onto its hands, and a total absence of finger cots or rubber gloves.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> I’m happy to welcome a new addition to my Discovery family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!..I'll have to think about adding that beauty to my collection, as well..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A *Classic 100* to start the day off for me..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A '*Kissing E' Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel Sport Classic titanium LE









I had one of these a year ago and didn’t bond with it. Then Rick got one and raved about his, so I decided to give this watch another try and I’m glad I did. 

By the way I have another one for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Chronograph, ad from '94.









In 1995 they introduced the Le Modulor Chronograph.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

From the interwebs, a brochure (the price list in other photos is from 1990):








The Chronographs:
Ref. 9134901 for the steel models, /3061 on the leather strap, /2061 on "wave style" bracelet
1134901 Two-tone, /6001 on "1911 style" bracelet
8134901 Gold case, /6012P matching gold "1911 style" bracelet, /3012 and /3052 on leather straps

I'm surprised that the wave and 1911 style bracelets were offered at the same time. Also both crown shapes are present. And an last observation, no lume on the dial or hands yet.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I’m not surprised. They made things in batches that would have lasted a few years. Transitions were slow. 

The 1911 bracelet was much easier to make in two metals for the 1134901. Two-tone wave bracelets we’re more recent, and have a thin strip of gold plating in the groove between wave links. 

But it means my cal 40.0 1134901 might have been made in 1986, the only year Zenith used that caliber designation. Or it might have come later with a movement from the 1986 batch. I’ve never found out when and how many batches of Zenith movements were acquired. They showed a 8136901 in the ‘98 catalog, and clearly the Zenith movement with the perpetual calendar module was in production stock for a number of years after they bought the batch. 

They owned their own bracelet company, but they still would have made them in larger batches.

Rick “with ‘94 and ‘98 catalogs on hand” Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

So I’m in Geneva now and have been looking out for Ebels (among other things). I’ve seen some nice used pieces, like a black dial caliber 134 with 1911 bracelet, and one of the early 1911 two tone wave quartz models. However, I have yet to find an AD that sells them new. Most of Geneva is dedicated to higher end brands, so this might be a bit difficult, but I’m going to really sacrifice myself and take one for the team by looking at more watches tomorrow!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

WTSP said:


> So I’m in Geneva now and have been looking out for Ebels (among other things). I’ve seen some nice used pieces, like a black dial caliber 134 with 1911 bracelet, and one of the early 1911 two tone wave quartz models. However, I have yet to find an AD that sells them new. Most of Geneva is dedicated to higher end brands, so this might be a bit difficult, but I’m going to really sacrifice myself and take one for the team by looking at more watches tomorrow!


Now you are on ignore!!


Seriously though, photos?

I don’t know how up-to-date the retailer list is and you probably found them already, but here you go:


----------



## hautewrists (May 12, 2021)

I rarely hear Ebel mentioned anymore. The last time I can recall hearing it mentioned was in Hodinkee video with Max Busser.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Two quick photos.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Now you are on ignore!!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, photos?
> ...


Thanks for the reference. I really should have visited the Ebel website to get the list of their ADs. I haven’t visited those yet, there are so many and not always easy to find. Hopefully tomorrow I can work out where the Ebels are.



hautewrists said:


> I rarely hear Ebel mentioned anymore. The last time I can recall hearing it mentioned was in Hodinkee video with Max Busser.


Funny you should mention him. I saw Max today at the MAD Gallery. Didn’t meet him, just saw him in the back office working. I was wearing my Discovery Diver purchased from WWII70. If he had come out I would have mentioned to him how he’d said that the Ebel 1911 chrono was an early grail of his and shown him the model I was wearing. It didn’t come to that though and I didn’t feel like I could call him out to meet him since I’m not really an MB&F fanboy. I don’t have the knowledge to have an intelligent conversation with him about his brand. There are some really amazing things in the MAD Gallery, as one would expect. I’ll probably post more about them later in another thread.

I did have a chat in person with Ivan Arpa of ArtyA watches. MB&F is interesting, but I really like ArtyA. Never saw any in person until this trip. He recognized my watch as an Ebel and said they used to be a very cool brand which he liked. I can empathize with him about the past tense aspect of his statement, though I think there is more to discover in the current collection. I talked to him a bit about whether current enthusiasts liked rounded case shapes, and he also raised a point about dial aperture sizes. Anyway, suffice it to say that I think he recognizes how cool the vintage and recent vintage Ebels are.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I think I was there but couldn’t remember the name. They only had ladies models when we visited in 2014. 

The logo on the sign was superseded by LVMH in about 2000. Hilarious!

Rick “nice watch, did you buy it?” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yesterday









BTR chrono for good luck on Good Friday 13th (I have fixed the date!)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Below are some of the Ebels I have picked up over the last 3 months. I will probably trim a few out and there are still many that I would like to add.

Sometime soon I hope to add an El Primero Sport Classic white dial and a solid gold BTR chronograph.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Speaking of Geneva, apparently Ebel made the Chronograph in platinum set with diamonds in 1982 for the "Montres et Bijoux de Genève" show.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I’m wearing my moonie today for the









Ebel 1911 BTR perpetual calendar


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Below are some of the Ebels I have picked up over the last 3 months. I will probably trim a few out and there are still many that I would like to add.
> 
> Sometime soon I hope to add an El Primero Sport Classic white dial and a solid gold BTR chronograph.
> 
> View attachment 16629273


Wow   instant collection! You really jumped in with both feet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

WWII70 said:


> You really jumped in with both feet!!


Haha not wrong. Maybe too fast, I've definitely got a few surplus to taste/needs. Will probably be challenging to sell as not a lot of demand in Australia.

I must say, the Discovery chrono in white and black have been my go to watches since I've had them, followed closely by the BTR GMT. Once I track down a bracelet for the GMT, that will likely be my daily.

I think I want a Sportwave GMT with the map on the dial also.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Had to laugh at this that I came across on Chrono24. I know the screws are probably a pain to hunt down, but come on....


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> View attachment 16635748
> 
> 
> Had to laugh at this that I came across on Chrono24. I know the screws are probably a pain to hunt down, but come on....


I can’t believe it. On an 18k good model as well! Those screws and washers pointing at one’s wrist don’t look like they’d be very comfortable. I think this wins the award for worst non-original strap retrofit for an Ebel watch. At least they haven’t pierced any lug holes, which means that the watch is undamaged if a new owner installs a proper original strap and hardware.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey, don’t knock the new Ebel x Home Depot!!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Cal 750 chrono. Does not ride on my main winder and consequently doesn’t get worn enough.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Back to my new Ebel Sport Classic (hence ESC on the dial). I’m not sure it needs the additional text, although the dial is nicely balanced.

















Very thin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, the box looks original…


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, this Saturday is for Squares.. 








Not *those* kind of squares, though..

For later this afternoon/evening, a 1911 LaCaree..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone seen one of these before?

















































Using an ETA 955.xxx, I don’t think fake, maybe a giveaway watch?

There‘s a similar one, without the “German Open 1985” on the dial.

























_All photos from the interwebs._

EDIT: Added more variants, below.

“Crans-Montana 87“:














"1er Open de Paris 1986":


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery divers on natos, taking advantage of the regular spring bar attachment. . Weekend

















Today


----------



## Csquared#21 (Nov 25, 2021)

Where do you even find this Brand? Perhaps marketing would help?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa today 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery chrono


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Back to the newish acquisition. Discovery


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I did a quick comparative review of two Zeniths and an Ebel on the Zenith sub forum if anybody is interested:
Three generations of El Primero, including an Ebel to...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Anyone seen one of these before?
> View attachment 16646176
> View attachment 16646180
> View attachment 16646181
> ...


That’s an I retesting model. Looking at it, I’m surprised that Ebel never made a ceramic wave model of some sort and muscled in on Rado’s turf. I think a ceramic 1911 wave would look amazing. Maybe Ebel just can’t do it and Rado’s boasting about how difficult it is to do ceramic actually has some merit.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And yet another *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> That’s an I retesting model. Looking at it, I’m surprised that Ebel never made a ceramic wave model of some sort and muscled in on Rado’s turf. I think a ceramic 1911 wave would look amazing. Maybe Ebel just can’t do it and Rado’s boasting about how difficult it is to do ceramic actually has some merit.


Ebel has made ceramic ladies watches. 

If they wanted to, they would just hire the same contractor Rado uses. 

Rick “but knowing that ceramic shrinks about 25% in the firing process” Denney


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

That’s true. I had forgotten about the Onde ceramic models.

I always thought that Rado’s ceramic technology was owned and manufactured by the Swatch group though. I suppose it could be some third party, but until I hear about which external manufacturer supplies them I hope to be able to assume that Swatch does it in house.


----------



## Eric01 (Oct 13, 2009)

Apparently people do talk about Ebel. Six years with a post that won’t die. 
Please make it stop!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

WTSP said:


> That’s true. I had forgotten about the Onde ceramic models.
> 
> I always thought that Rado’s ceramic technology was owned and manufactured by the Swatch group though. I suppose it could be some third party, but until I hear about which external manufacturer supplies them I hope to be able to assume that Swatch does it in house.


Some X-1‘s also in ceramic.
Edit:
The X-1‘s are the Onde‘s… 🤦‍♂️

Edit2:
Maybe not, X-1‘s:














Onde‘s:


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick “late night” Denney


----------



## APPRF (May 14, 2019)

Xavier de Roquemaurel from CZAPEC was with Ebel before he left to start CZAPEC. That should say a lot about the brand in a positive way. Women love Ebel in the Middle East too.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ebel sponsorship on the driver and belt. (1983)
On the right is Hans Mezger.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 16668789
> 
> Ebel sponsorship on the driver and belt. (1983)
> On the right is Hans Mezger.


I know I’ve mentioned this before. 

Ebel also sponsored KeKe Rosberg during his F1 career. His car manager when he won the F1 championship was the noted Frank Dernie, who designed cars for Hesketh and the FW07 and FW08 for Williams, invented active suspension in F1, and lots of other things. Frank is a acquaintance of mine. KeKe gave him an Ebel Chronograph on a 1911 bracelet engraved “Thanks for 1982, KeKe.” Frank and I compared notes on it a couple of years ago.

Rosberg raced for McLaren in 1986 and then retired. Ebel sponsored McLaren, and that’s when KeKe got the watch. He had it engraved when he retired and gave it to Frank. McLaren first used the TAG-Porsche turbo in 1983, and that’s why Mezger was consulting with a McLaren driver in the photo above. But I note that Mezger is wearing a Rado. 

Frank’s Ebel comes with a way cooler story than mine. 

Rick “we are both audio buffs, but he at the deep end of the pool” Denney


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

This may be the least expensive New Ebel ever sold!... Sportwave 39 only $360 from the Movado Store and an extra $1 for the Genuine Stitched Leather Box... That substantial bracelet is super comfy. Gotta love those Memorial Day Sales!!!


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Two more shots from my recent trip to Switzerland with my Ebel in tow. The first is from the Geneva old town. The second is self explanatory of course. 

I also wore it hiking, going to a work related conference, visiting the MB&F MAD Gallery, meeting Yvan Arpa of ArtyA watches, meeting Marc-André Deschoux of thewatchestv, going to the Vulcain and Zenith manufactures, and plenty of other stuff. I may go back in mid May 2023. Anyone want to schedule an Ebel meet up?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is in NYC a while ago:


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Type E.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dan Finch said:


> This may be the least expensive New Ebel ever sold!... Sportwave 39 only $360 from the Movado Store and an extra $1 for the Genuine Stitched Leather Box... That substantial bracelet is super comfy. Gotta love those Memorial Day Sales!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16670131
> View attachment 16670132


Wow that is a bargain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

WWII70 said:


> Wow that is a bargain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I _ALMOST_ felt guilty getting a $1500 list watch that cheap! They also had the Quartz Sportwave Chronometer for $500. It has TWO sweep seconds hands besides the sub seconds--- we finally figured out that one is for the tachymeter scale! 

She said the next big sale is July 4th


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a Classic 100..


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> I know I’ve mentioned this before.
> 
> Ebel also sponsored KeKe Rosberg during his F1 career. His car manager when he won the F1 championship was the noted Frank Dernie, who designed cars for Hesketh and the FW07 and FW08 for Williams, invented active suspension in F1, and lots of other things. Frank is a acquaintance of mine. KeKe gave him an Ebel Chronograph on a 1911 bracelet engraved “Thanks for 1982, KeKe.” Frank and I compared notes on it a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


Keke and 1911 Chrono.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

JP. said:


> Keke and 1911 Chrono.


Neat pics, but that’s a Sport Classic Chronograph with a wave bracelet. But the watch companies who sponsored F1, starting with Heuer, provided watches to the drivers at wholesale to sell to their friends. KeKe had access to many of them, I suspect, right during the time when the 1911’s were first introduced. 

Rick “wearing a Monaco this week” Denney


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Just received this beauty.

Never knew I needed it until I saw it.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> Neat pics, but that’s a Sport Classic Chronograph with a wave bracelet. But the watch companies who sponsored F1, starting with Heuer, provided watches to the drivers at wholesale to sell to their friends. KeKe had access to many of them, I suspect, right during the time when the 1911’s were first introduced.
> 
> Rick “wearing a Monaco this week” Denney


Yes... sport classic chrono. I should have known because I own one. I thought it was still called 1911 though.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Maybe because Cain killed him off?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Just received this beauty.
> 
> Never knew I needed it until I saw it.
> 
> ...


GF

#NeverReadAhead


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And something of a *Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery for me too! Summer is officially here, so a bold summer strap


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Starting the day with my Brasilia chrono


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

WWII70 said:


> Discovery for me too! Summer is officially here, so a bold summer strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who would have imagined that one day it would be possible to put a standard NATO strap on an Ebel 1911. 



WWII70 said:


> Starting the day with my Brasilia chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve always been interested in the Brazilia chrono, but always held back. They were one crazy fire sale at one time and it would have been a good buy. These days they’re either too expensive or not in good condition. Maybe one day. For now I’ve scratched my itch for a rectangular watch with a Baume and Mercier Hampton 10028. I’m looking to put it on a rubber strap, though I know it won’t be as nice as the rubber on those Brazilias.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

La Carree


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Who would have imagined that one day it would be possible to put a standard NATO strap on an Ebel 1911.


That’s part of the attraction of the new Discovery line. And Ebel made it easy to remove the stock bracelet with quick release spring bars. 



WTSP said:


> I’ve always been interested in the Brazilia chrono, but always held back. They were one crazy fire sale at one time and it would have been a good buy. These days they’re either too expensive or not in good condition. Maybe one day. For now I’ve scratched my itch for a rectangular watch with a Baume and Mercier Hampton 10028. I’m looking to put it on a rubber strap, though I know it won’t be as nice as the rubber on those Brazilias.


The chrono is a lovely watch. I’ve tried on the three hander but never pulled the trigger. I think they are still good value at the Movado sale prices. Enjoy the B&M!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01alam (Sep 15, 2020)

Ebels are brilliant, great quality at fantastic prices (used) and sometimes feature the best movements out there 👍


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Afternoon change to my Ebel Le Modulor yesterday.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Today, Type E


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Interesting movement comparison in the Cartier sub-forum.
Cartier "off the shelf" or in-house movements?



Brian Eno’s Watch said:


> Because @YoureTerrific graciously opened his SolarBeat, I’m reviving this thread with a side by side comparison of the Ebel Caliber 157, the Cartier “High Efficiency Quartz” movement (which per their website debuted in 2018 but is numbered 157), and the Cartier SolarBeat movement (which is numbered 157S).


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 chrono today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Tekton Tuesday, a few hours late. 

Rick “it’s been too long for this one” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR GMT yesterday









Today, back to the lightweight Titanium Ebel Sport Classic


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery 750 chrono


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick “







” Denney


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Like it or not, Ebel is either going to get picked up by a brand that breathes life into them, or sold into obscurity. Movado has been terrible for them.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

They’ve already been sold into obscurity. 

In no way does that diminish their quality. 

Rick “thinking Ebel does for MGI the little they expect of it” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

We hear from Mr. Pellegrini that Ebel will be reintroducing the 1911 collection this year, including a diver. It looks like it uses the 1911-style link bracelet. 

Rick “Ebel design codes, of course” Denney


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello and all the best from Bucharest!
Nice topic and full of useful info - thanks! I will post some of my Ebels' (29 automatic & 9 mechanical) and some of my Ebel catalogues!

Up to now I focused only on mechanical movements, now looking for some quartz powered!

Today - a 330 / GP!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Very interesting collection!

The Juvenias are particularly interesting. Ebel acquired Juvenia in (going on memory here) 1971, but I haven’t found when they separated again. 

You have an Ebel in the same case as my favorite vintage Ebel, and I’ve never seen another one until now. The dial is different, of course. 










Is it also an old caliber 120 (AS1687 with Ebel’s autowinder)?

Rick “liking those Lichine models, too” Denney


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Rick!
Many thanks for your kindly words & welcome!
That particular Ebel is indeed a rare bird, it is a chronometer grade Ebel 119/ AS 1361N.

Missing from the overall picture the high-beat 36k Ebels - again a rare bird cal. 30 / ETA 2832 and a Chronometer 36000 Fast Beat with a "more common" Ebel 215/ Zodiac 86.

I didn't know that Ebel acquired Juvenia - I also collect Juvenia watches! 
I think that my first Ebel was the a chrono Ref. # 9137420, then started my madness (associated with collecting 36k watches, FP calibers & Longines 99x calibers).

I am looking for a loooong time for an Ebel with FP 71 ... but up to now only (scraped) movements .


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, I would also like a Fastbeat in my collection. And I did note that your watch is a chronometer. Any chance of a photo of the back?

The high-beat and autowind versions of the AS1687 were, I believe, projects of the “Precision Watchmaking Community,” a coalition of independent watchmakers founded by Charles Blum in 1957. GP was the first to get the high-beat version in production, but Zodiac was right on its heels with the SST. I have an SST. The Fastbeat didn’t always use that movement, as you point out, sometimes using an ETA. 

I hear (and this is hearsay from the son of a minor watch company owner I met a few years ago in Neuchâtel) that in those days, Blum held a weekly card game with watch company owners in La Chaux-de-Fonds. He was deeply respected by his peers and had probably done contract work for many of them. The Blums were part of the Jewish immigration of the late 1800’s, and so came after the oldest companies were founded. I expect Blum’s success in forging these relationships speaks to the man, have to overcome the division of cultures that would have existed between the traditional Neuchâtel Swiss and the immigrants. 

Rick “lots of speculation but sure of Ebel’s respected role in Jura watchmaking through the 90’s” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

adrnd said:


> Hi Rick!
> Many thanks for your kindly words & welcome!
> That particular Ebel is indeed a rare bird, it is a chronometer grade Ebel 119/ AS 1361N.
> 
> ...


Now that is a collection!!..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes, quite the collection you have there, adrnd!

On the background, Eugène Blum was born 1875, in 1886 (with his siblings) became Swiss citizens.
He married Alice Lévy (a merchants daughter) in 1902 (another source states 1901) in Paris, her parents lived there. The substantial dowry of 40,000 Swiss Francs must have helped the founding of EBEL (Eugène Blum et Lévy) in 1911.

The information is from an old watchtime article.


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Rick, Thunder & Charlie for "insider" info hard to find otherwise! Added it to my "Ebel" folder!
Regarding my (Ebel) collection - now it looks like ... Only a couple o years ago I discovered the 3 verbs that are characterizing a (beginner) collector: to have, to have and to have ...
Now I need plenty of time to make ... plenty of room in my "heavings" - but this helps me to refinance new acquisitions ...

@Rick - I attached some photos with that chronometer Ref. # 9119955 / 480.
Regarding the Fastbeat series (I mean also the inscription on the dial) , according with my info it was used only the cal. 214 (Zodiac). The other 36k - cal. 30 / ETA 2832 has no inscription on the dial, so it is hard to identify it if you can't see the Ref. # or see the movement. First time when I found this caliber was in a wrong case (right dial) back in 2009. I was confused (knowing few things about the sistem of referencing) but until 2021 I did not find additional info, then came to my collection the one pictured above (gold plated # 730902) and two weeks ago was in ebay one chrome plated (with the right case 230902 ). I attach some pictures.


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

The pictures for the Ebel chrome plated ref. 230902 are taken from ebay item 334468897271.
Another nice Ebel piece not seen very often is cal. 314 ref. 8314004. It uses the mechanical only variant of cal. 86. I have a similar Zodiac & Eberhard.

I compiled a (long) list with Ebel calibers / references that I would like to check with you for accuracy / completing.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The Zodiac calibers 72 through 88 are variations on the AS1687, as is the Ebel 214 (auto) and 314 (handwind). 

GP’s version was their calibers 32 and 42. For Favre-Leuba, it was the 1185 or something like that. Eberhard had their own version as well, as did Doxa. 

My similarly cased Ebel to your chronometer is a 9214955. Here is the movement, which is Ebel’s auto version of the AS1687:










That 955 case is a favorite of mine.

The (old) 120 is based on the AS1203. I have a chrome-plated 2120082 from the late 40’s or maybe 1950 with that movement:



















Rick “Ranfft is down right now—can’t check the relationship between the 1203 and 1361” Denney


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> GP’s version was their calibers 32 and 42. For Favre-Leuba, it was the 1185 or something like that. Eberhard had their own version as well, as did Doxa.


Yes, of course you're right. Let's add Cyma and Borel (with Doxa under Synchron umbrella, cal. 72 & 77), Favre-Leuba is 1164 and Eberhard (mine is 269-123). Juvenia MFG 959 has the same base AS 1687.

I like your 120 very much! Looking for a good looking one!

Let's see the 120 version of mine Ref. (9)130923( that create me a lot of confusion with the cal. 30 I talked about in my previous post.)

I like also the bumper cal. 123 / AS 1298 Ref. 1123924. I'd love to had an Ebel inscription on the movement ... but well!...


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The “123” in the rectangular box is definitive—that style of marking is always present on Ebel calibers. Handwinds would often also have “Fab. Ebel” on the barrel wheel, and automatics varied. The caliber 214 I pictured had “24 jewels” on the rotor—as far as I know only Ebel had a 24-jewel version—but no “Ebel” branding. 

Rick “worried about Roland Ranfft” Denney


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I don’t own an Ebel.

Just noticed we’re approaching 100 pages of nobody ever talkin’ about Ebel.😁

What’choo tawkin’ bout Willis?


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, there’s only a handful of us, plus the occasional person pointing out that that handful remains committed to this one little (big) thread.

But the handful is getting bigger!

Rick “just discovered a new Ebel collector just this week” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Some serious Ebel talk going on! 

Thought I post the (computer-)translated article:


In 2011, the watch brand Ebel celebrates its 100th birthday. The story of the Blum family and their brand tells of a pioneering spirit, creativity and success, but also of the ups and downs that almost every watch company has experienced over the decades.

Eugène Blum, whose company gradually developed from humble beginnings into a global company, was born on July 15, 1875 as the ninth and last child of Judas Blum and his wife. In 1886 the children, eight boys and one girl, obtained Swiss citizenship in the village of Buttes. After a commercial apprenticeship, he found his first job with his half-brother Maurice Blum, who already ran a small watch factory in La Chaux-de-Fonds on the Rue du Parc, not far from the present company building. This activity took him abroad before the turn of the century. In Turkey and Russia he made important contacts for his future professional independence. At the inauguration of the synagogue in La Chaux-de-Fonds in 1899, he met Alice Lévy, a French merchant's daughter from Nantes. In 1902 the two married in Paris, where the bride's parents lived at the time. This set the course for an own company. As a dowry, Alice Lévy not only brought the stately sum of 40,000 francs (which today should correspond to around one million marks), but also a great deal of energy and commercial knowledge. This concentrated competence may have persuaded Eugène Blum to give up his intended career. Without further ado, he put the plans to the files to put the not exactly lavish personal fortune into the half-brother's factory. Before starting self-employment, numerous formalities had to be clarified. In addition, intensive negotiations had to be carried out with Jules-Emile Blancpain from Villeret about the delivery of the indispensable raw movements and longer payment terms.

On July 15, 1911, the time had come: Eugène and Alice Lévy applied for their Ebel brand – the acronym stands for Eugène Blum et Lévy – to be entered in the commercial register of the city of La Chaux-de-Fonds, which happened exactly one week later. The young company's domicile became a building not far from the train station at 65 Rue de la Serre, which had once been built for a furniture factory called Perrenoud. From the very beginning, Alice and Eugène turned to a future-oriented type of watch: the wristwatch. After this had first established itself on the wrists of roughnecked military personnel shortly before and after the turn of the century, it was now primarily women who wanted to tie the time to their wrists; delicate, decorative timepieces. They didn't care about the last bit of precision; colored stones were much more expensive.

Just one year after the company was founded, Blum and Lévy presented their first wristwatches, and at the Bern State Exhibition in 1914 they presented their first comprehensive collection in two showcases, consisting of wristwatches, pendant watches and ring watches, in which lever movements ranging in size from 5½ to 10 lignes ticked. Visitors and experts were particularly impressed by the hidden hand setting mechanism of the small ring watches. The gold medal awarded for this increased the company's reputation among watchmakers, companies and private customers alike. In the first decades, the main occupation of the house of Ebel consisted in the manufacture of movements and the private label production of complete watches. Nevertheless, Eugène and Alice Blum also developed their own watches with the bold signature Ebel. After all, these timepieces were the international figurehead of the brand.

Internally, the Blums had agreed on an extremely sensible division of labor: Eugène took care of the various markets, the orders and managed production; his wife worked in the office, supervising the staff, working with the suppliers and taking care of even the smallest details.
Thanks to the close cooperation and concentrated energy of the owners, the young company managed to overcome the consequences of the First World War without major injuries. And that despite the fact that such important foreign markets as Austria-Hungary, Romania, Spain and tsarist Russia, where Ebel had established himself well as an official supplier to the tsarist family, literally collapsed overnight. In order to be able to maintain production and staff, an adequate replacement had to be found urgently.

*Sensation in Paris*

On the one hand, Ebel was forced to focus more on local and Central European customers. In 1925 a sales office was opened in fashionable Paris, where the legendary Art Deco exhibition took place in the same year. Here Ebel surprised the audience with the beauty and originality of its products. In the publications about this fair one could read, among other things: “The most amusing piece is an octagonal clock with a strictly geometric decoration. The most valuable is a large bracelet set with diamonds, whose strong impression is underlined by a row of emeralds and onyxes. Other watches also deserve attention, for example the four examples whose cases are decorated with green triangles. The decor even continues on the leather straps. Two watches are intended for men and two for women. It's the married watch, so to speak!” Such wrist jewelry undoubtedly came from the sphere of influence of Alice Blum, who watched over the optical components with her assured aesthetic taste. On the other hand, even then, Eugène Blum recognized the strong economic importance of non-European markets. After extensive travels, he managed to win new customers in Latin America, Japan and China.

Technical innovation, maximum functionality and visual appeal brought the first automatic model from Ebel in 1928. In this pocket or table watch called “Ebello” with an elegant sliding case, a lever mechanism for which a patent was filed in 1930 ensured that the energy required to pull the case apart and push it together was effectively transferred to the mainspring barrel. In the turbulent year of 1929, Ebel presented this versatile model and a four-line baguette movement for jewelry watches designed for series production at the Swiss stand at the World Exhibition in Barcelona. Both left deep impressions on the jury, which is why they awarded Ebel an honorary diploma for outstanding achievements. This recognition probably also made the customers of the time (including Marvin, Mimo and Zenith) and the raw movement suppliers such as Louis-Elisee Piguet proud, because they also benefited considerably from the creativity, the level of quality and the motivational boost.

*Quality assurance*

In October 1929, when the massive stock market crash on New York's Wall Street triggered the global economic crisis, the founders' son, Charles-Eugène Blum, who was born in 1908, entered the company's service. Like his father, he had completed thorough training as a watchmaker. While attending the watchmaking school in La Chaux-de-Fonds, he made a number of important and influential friends who would later prove to be very helpful for the development of the business. With Ebel himself and when visiting foreign customers, Charles also acquired the commercial skills for the future managerial position. While he was concerned with the diversification of the product range and quality, he kept thinking of a young watchmaker whom he had come to know and appreciate during his apprenticeship: Marcel Reuche. He brought him from Zurich to La Chaux-de-Fonds and gave him a wide range of responsibilities. Ebel was soon inconceivable without this man's watchmaking talent. Through tireless efforts, Reuche succeeded in increasing the reputation of the brand and finding new customers for the finished works. One of them was Vacheron & Constantin, which equipped the watches of its Astral sub-brand with Ebel movements in the 1930s.

Reuche's initiative was also due to the introduction of a complete control system for the movements. Systematic production monitoring was so important to the ambitious watchmaker that, of course in consultation with Charles Blum, he did not shy away from a considerable increase in costs. The first timegraphers soon made their appearance, machines from Western Electric, which were not available anywhere else in Switzerland apart from at Ebel. They were later replaced by the well-known "vibrographs".

The three Blums and Marcel Reuche also proved to be an excellent team in other areas. They expanded the tried-and-tested collection of precious metals with models with simple cases, thereby securing jobs for the staff in the difficult period between the world wars. They also created watches signed Paul Breguette for the American market in the early 1930s. And they recognized the need for a continuous presence at all major watch fairs. Ebel has been exhibiting in Basel since 1930. However, Ebel temporarily presented its new trade fair collections in the company-owned Basel patrician house Harthof, which has since been sold, for the sake of the better atmosphere.

*War and New Markets*

In the meantime, Ebel had reached a size that made the continuation of the company as a purely partnership not very sensible. In 1934 – despite the economic depression, the balance sheet showed a surplus of 160,000 francs – the company was converted into a public limited company, in which Eugène Blum acted as chairman of the board of directors and his wife as secretary.

In 1939 Charles Blum was appointed President of the brand. The Second World War also meant a sharp cut for Ebel. Since the Blums refused to convert their production to lucrative weapons technology such as fuse production, the belt had to be tightened temporarily. The only concession to the war was the manufacture of steel military watches for soldiers in the British army. Because the customs regulations at the time made direct deliveries extremely difficult, Ebel had to take the arduous detour via Lisbon.

After the Second World War, Eugène, Alice and Charles Blum, who had inaugurated their new company building on Rue de la Paix in 1946, made another attempt to popularize their own brand. They established themselves in Scandinavia and Italy, created new movements (e.g. in 1955 the solid gold, hand-wound caliber 96, only 1.7 mm high) and models, were even more prominent in advertising and sent Ebel-signed watches to the most important exhibitions. From 1949, this also included "Montres et Bijoux de Genève", an excellent forum for valuable jewelery watches and creative designs.
Eugène Blum did not live to see the most important era of renewal. He died on January 3, 1959, two years before the company's 50th anniversary. Now Charles Blum was essentially on his own. It is true that his son Jean-Claude, who joined the company in 1958 and is still responsible for the clock division today, and his mother Alice as President of the Board of Directors of Eugène Blum S.A. at hand, but he made the most important decisions.

These included the introduction of the Ebel 59 caliber with a diameter of 13 millimeters for small ladies' watches and the launch of the successful "President" model as the leader of the collection. In 1961 Charles Blum also presented the caliber Ebel 059 (diameter also 13 mm) with reverse winding. It made women's watches appear even more sophisticated because no crown was able to spoil the visual impression. Ebel received first prize at the Swiss National Exhibition in 1963 for such a jewelry watch.
Of course, all this was not enough to make Ebel a well-known and desirable brand. It took the skills of a Pierre-Alain Blum to achieve that. Charles-Eugène's son, born in 1945, always flirted with the statement that he had not been a good student. Worse still, when he was 15, he told his parents he was going to drop out of high school. Instead, he trained as an electrical engineer at a technical school. Four years later he turned to watchmaking: he took a basic course in La Chaux-de-Fonds, which, however, only captivated him for a short time. Pierre-Alain Blum had different ideas about career prospects. The young man, who always thought big, went to America. At Lucien Piccard in New York, an import company for Swiss products, he specialized in selling watches and worked his way up the ranks. He was everywhere you needed him. If a colleague was absent, Pierre-Alain helped with his work; when it came to winning new customers, he used his communication skills with great commitment. After five years at Piccard, sales had climbed from $3 million to $21 million. In 1969, his employer offered him a special gift: partnership. The 24-year-old proudly announced this to his father. However, it was not a congratulatory telegram that came back, but an urgent request to finally return to La Chaux-de-Fonds and join the management of the family business. The cry for help was not lacking in clarity: "Come home, otherwise I'll sell!" "Sell it!" protested the indignant son. Only one sentence reached him from Europe: "Blood is thicker than water." And that led Pierre-Alain to realize that there was no alternative.

*The Pierre-Alain Blum era*

The return of the prodigal son was initially a disappointment. Although he immediately assumed the position of commercial director, the returnee earned only a fraction of what had flown into his account in the US each month. He came to terms with the circumstances. Pierre-Alain Blum later commented on this period: "If anyone had bought our family business and been successful with it, I would have been an idiot. On the other hand, if he had failed, I would have said he was an idiot and I would have been mad that I hadn't tried it myself.”

As the son of the company owner, it was not easy for him. His father's iron hand ruled the company. Pierre-Alain could work day and night, land a big order from the USA – the final decision was always made by his father. It was not until the beginning of the 1970s that the opportunity presented itself against a less than pleasant background: Charles Blum suffered a boat accident in 1971, two years later a serious car accident put him out of action for a long time. Now Pierre-Alain showed his talent, he put his organizational skills, his marketing skills, his communication skills and his creativity to the test. First he developed a clear future philosophy. Then he realized them step by step.

The balance was impressive: In the first year of independent action, sales increased by 30 percent, in the following year by the same value, and a further twelve months later the number had doubled. In 1973, Pierre-Alain bought 70 percent of the company from his father, and in 1975 he owned Ebel completely. Despite the "quartz crisis" that was becoming more and more apparent, things went up steeply. From 1970 to 1988, the number of employees exploded from 40 to 700, and sales even multiplied by a factor of 61 within 15 years.
This fairytale success story has several chapters whose roots reach deep into the past of the family company. Behind Ebel's meteoric rise was not only Pierre-Alain Blum's infallible business acumen, who quickly traveled to Hong Kong and Singapore to set up his own sales offices there. Quality care has always played a crucial role for Ebel. A (partial) production in the Far East would have been unthinkable for Pierre-Alain Blum. He even categorically rejected the production of components such as dials, cases or straps outside of Switzerland.

In 1975, Pierre-Alain, who, like his ancestors, ran the business on two tracks, experienced an absolute moment of glory with this iron adherence to traditional standards. In the course of its renaissance, Cartier was looking for an experienced luxury watch manufacturer. Only a private label manufacturer who was above any quality doubts came into consideration. After some negotiations, Cartier Ebel gave the order to manufacture the watch.
This deal drove sales skyrocketed. But after signing the contract and starting production, Pierre-Alain Blum's face also began to show worry lines. He soon tried to compensate for the resulting dependency: by relaunching his own brand. He wanted "the typical Ebel" with a high recognition value. His collection hadn't been able to show anything like that before. Although the existing models were classically beautiful and of high quality, they did not have any unusual features. Blum commissioned Swiss watch designer Eddy Schoepfer to create a real, unmistakable Ebel. Schoepfer then presented the elegant sports watch that established the significant Ebel look. Its distinguishing features: smooth transition from the so-called wave band to the case, locking of the glass edge with five gold screws. Blum initially appropriately called the model the "Leader", later becoming known as the "Sport Classic". Blum now only had to find the appropriate customer groups for the wristwatch, which was priced in the lower segment of the luxury class.

*Boris Becker & Co.*

The Ebel boss quickly found what he was looking for. When his friend, Formula 1 racing driver Alain Prost, won the French Grand Prix with an Ebel on his wrist, Blum's strategy for the future was clear. Sports sponsorship became the driving force behind the new brand identity. Car races, golf tournaments, sailing regattas and tennis championships took place with Ebel's financial participation in the future. Blum signed stars like Boris Becker, Yannick Noah, Sandy Lyle, Markus Ryfel and Valérie Brisco-Hooks. In order not to become one-sided, the brand soon devoted itself to “cultural promotion”. Concerts with star conductor Leonard Bernstein, Barbara Hendricks and other top artists from the field of opera and ballet carried the name into the appropriate circles.

One step led to the next. The sporty “Leader” in the collection was joined first by the elegant Beluga, then by the Discovery, which is water-resistant to 200 meters, and the 1911 model, named after the year the company was founded. Most of these watches had electronic quartz movements, in keeping with the spirit of the era. But as early as 1982, Pierre-Alain Blum launched an elegant automatic chronograph with an El Primero caliber from Zenith in the "Sport" line, which was soon nicknamed "Beau" because of its successful appearance. Three years later, Ebel refined the successful chronograph with a perpetual calendar.

Since the late 1980s, Ebel has seen itself as a manufacturer. First, the engineers developed their own quartz caliber, which was also used in the Cartier models. Then - in cooperation with Nouvelle Lémania - the chronograph caliber 137 was developed, which still plays a major role for Ebel today. From an economic point of view, a lot had happened at Ebel in the meantime. The massive expansion and diversification pursued by Pierre-Alain Blum required huge financial resources. Blums Holding Sogespa increased its turnover from 90 to over 500 million Swiss francs within a decade. Therefore, the agile entrepreneur was looking for a solvent partner for his numerous ventures, ranging from watches to skis to television. Blum found a partner in Sandro Arabian, head of the international company CWS, which specializes in hygiene products. Arabian, with whom Blum had been friends for a long time, primarily took care of the financial aspects of non-watch areas after he joined the company in 1991.
Blum, on the other hand, concentrated on Compagnie Ebel-Cartier, CEC for short, which was founded on January 1, 1991 and has a share capital of CHF 10 million. The clever naming contributed significantly to the justified balancing of interests of both partners, because CEC was responsible for the wide-ranging production of Cartier and Ebel watches.
Dancing at too many weddings took its toll in 1994. The watch brand Ebel came under the umbrella of the Saudi-American Investors Corporation (Investcorp), which also had the say in Breguet, Gucci and Nouvelle Lémania. Initially, nothing changed in terms of personnel. Blum and Arabian acted jointly as directors. In 1996, Blum retired rather in strife; the friendship with Arabian ended.

*Four owners in ten years*

Of course, long-term commitments were not Investcorp's thing. Ebel sold this in 1999 to the largest luxury goods group in the world: LVMH (Louis Vuitton Moët Hennessy). The takeover was accompanied by a number of personnel changes: Arabian left the company; Guillaume Brochard, then 33 years old, came on board as the new Ebel boss. Before his appointment, he had worked for sister company TAG Heuer in the Far East. The attempt to bring the lurching Ebel ship back onto a safe course by trading up and conquering new, more solvent target groups proved to be of little use. Almost five years after the purchase, the LVMH Group sold the Ebel brand to the American Movado Group. Insiders spoke of a purchase price of a good 60 million Swiss francs - a real bargain. After all, the real estate assets of the company, which included Le Corbusier's legendary Villa Turque, the sophisticated Hardthof in Basel and various manufacturing facilities, were valued at a good 20 million francs. On the other hand, accumulated losses of 40 million Swiss francs had accumulated at Ebel in the past three years - these, however, went to the account of LVMH. Thus, under the aegis of the Movado Group and under the leadership of the new CEO Thomas van der Kallen, Ebel was able to continue on the path of offering affordable luxury watches of Swiss provenance. The French Marc Michel-Amadry and the Dutchman Loek Oprinsen now share the management of the company. The duo are fully committed to taking Ebel back to the heights the brand was at as a family business.

"The legacy of my ancestors is sacred to me," proclaimed Charles Blum shortly before his death. The turbulence and constantly changing owners had broken the old master. His successors who are no longer from the family should not shake this principle too much. It has proven its worth, as the study of the archives shows. 

glb / watchtime 2011


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

There are a few errors in the article but it also fills in a few blanks (and leaves a few others). One error was the second C in CEC was for Cristalor, the casemaking company Ebel had acquired to make the Sport Classic cases (and to make cases for Cartier). Cristalor had moved its operation into a building near Ebel’s main factory—that building was at last investigation where Sowind was making stuff for JeanRichard. A blank is Ebel’s 25% ownership of Heuer starting in 1988 and lasting for perhaps a decade. 

The company wrote a history in 2011 that I have been unable to a hold of, though I’ve tried a couple of angles. 

Of course, none of van der Kallen’s, Amadry’s, or Oeprensen’s strategies achieved the big move MGI hoped for. Too bad. 

But it’s an excellent summary. Thanks for posting it. 

Rick “wondering at the effect of Gerry Grinberg’s passing—Efraim seems to be more corporate in his leadership” Denney


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Charlie! Great information - thanks! 
What was the original language of article?

Today wearing a 331!


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

I am a little bit intrigued by this affirmation:
[Ebel] "created new movements (e.g. in 1955 the solid gold, hand-wound caliber 96, only 1.7 mm high)"

In my database (and collection) Ebel 96 is in fact a Frederic Piguet caliber 21, which indeed is 1.73 mm in height but not an in-house movement.

The 96 caliber was marketed both as a "96" and "21" but including the same reference for this FP 21 caliber:

In my collection: 

A round case EBEL FP 21 Ref. # 896003 / 61, with movement marked "21".



   

A round case EBEL "Turler" FP 21 Ref. # 896003 / 441, with movement marked "96".

   

A square case EBEL FP 21 Ref. # 896005 / 25, with movement marked "96".

    

I also saved a picture with the Gold Movement version of Ebel 96 / FP 21, which was on sale on Ebay in mid April 2019 (item # 264206466346), marked "96" as well (14k, 17 jewels, 5 adjustments).



Another EBEL 96 movement is found in a Valois dial, but the same reference 896003 / 430 . A franken? The Mikrolisk does not show any link with Ebel ... The watch is for sale on Ebay (255383336764).


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Beautiful watches, adrnd!

The article was originally published in German.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

adrnd said:


> I am a little bit intrigued by this affirmation:
> [Ebel] "created new movements (e.g. in 1955 the solid gold, hand-wound caliber 96, only 1.7 mm high)"
> 
> In my database (and collection) Ebel 96 is in fact a Frederic Piguet caliber 21, which indeed is 1.73 mm in height but not an in-house movement.
> ...


The last is not a Franken watch—only the dial says something other than Ebel. It is without doubt in my mind a private-label brand made by Ebel. I just wish it was cheaper 

Here’s the thing: the Swiss and the watch press have never been clear about who actually makes what, particularly in the etablissage region centered in La Chaux-de-Fonds. If Ebel bought FP21 ebauches and finished them to a high level, particularly if they built or separately sourced the assortment, they (and the rest of the industry) would consider it their own caliber. This was the standard practice in the industry. Even now, most “in-house” movements are made by contractors. 

They absolutely considered the 137 their own movement. What did they own? The intellectual property to all of it except a few aspects they shared with other Lemania customers, particularly Breguet. (I have no idea how the money for that changed hands, but they certainly were the party who sold the IP to Ulysse Nardin in 2012). They owned the assembly, adjustment, regulation, and certification operation. They reportedly sourced all but 40 parts separately from Lemania (and they had Dubois-Depráz make those after Lemania was bought by Swatch to become Manufacture Breguet). They owned the complication modules, or sourced those separately, including the GMT version and the perpetual calendar module, the design for which MGI found in a drawer after buying Ebel from LVMH. 

This has always been the Swiss tradition, though it’s sometimes hard for more competitive cultures to understand it. The Swiss see it as part of their normal cooperation. They pay each other for it, of course, because that’s one thing Ebel also owned: the bills. 

Rick “was Valois a jewelry brand?” Denney


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Charlie!

@Rick - now it makes (much more) sense to me.

A similar Valois was cheaper somewhere else, but not cheaper enough (1600$)! :-(

Today wearing my 134 !




I had also the Gold case model, but I don't know what was in my mind ....


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

adrnd said:


> Hello and all the best from Bucharest!
> Nice topic and full of useful info - thanks! I will post some of my Ebels' (29 automatic & 9 mechanical) and some of my Ebel catalogues!
> 
> Up to now I focused only on mechanical movements, now looking for some quartz powered!
> ...


What a fantastic collection! What is that black dial chronograph you’v got on the upper left? The one with the orange or light brown strap and gold tone pushers. It looks vaguely like and Ebel 1911 but likely isn’t since it doesn’t have the bezel and screws.


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

WTSP said:


> What a fantastic collection! What is that black dial chronograph you’v got on the upper left? The one with the orange or light brown strap and gold tone pushers. It looks vaguely like and Ebel 1911 but likely isn’t since it doesn’t have the bezel and screws.


Thanks for you kindly appreciation!
That particular chronograph is not an Ebel but a Tiffany Tesoro equipped with Frederic Piguet 1270 mecaquartz. Unfortunately Ebel did not use that particular movement but (only?) 3 FP calibers mechanical (21, 70-71, 9.xxx) and some quartz FP calibers. The Tiffany has no original bracelet, I just assorted an orange aftermarket leather strap. It is hard (I mean rather expensive) to find an original bracelet. It came to my collection "naked" like in the photo (and defect!):



Maybe I should introduce another Ebel Jewel, the Chronograph cal. 27 equipped with Lemania 27CH Ebel (Ref. # 9.27.002). It is a rare bird as well, with a very particular dial. Looking for his cousin - cal. 28 (triple register)!  



Today wearing another cal. 330.



I would like to find out what is the significance of the last 3 digit designation in the Ebels' code / ref. nr.
I have just partial info / intuition.

I know that the first figure is the metal:

1 – All Stainless Steel / Gold Bezel & SS2 – Chrome plated & SSB3 – White Gold 18k4 (old) – Yellow Gold 14k4 – Platinum 5 – Pink / Rose Gold 18k6 – All Stainless Steel / 18K & Stainless Steel7 – Gold plated & SSB8 – Yellow Gold 18k9 – All Stainless Steel

Then the next 3 digits represent the caliber number.
And the next 3 digits represents _family,_ _size, and finish (dial color?)??_


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

The meaning of the last three digits changed over the years. I know what they were in the 90’s, but they do not fit the other periods. 

The first digit is the family, the second is the size, and the third the finish. Family names changed, and the sizes of course changed. The size was mostly used to distinguish small and large ladies and standard and senior gents cases.

The finish is mostly about the presence and arrangements of diamonds on the case. 

So, the 9137241 was a steel chronograph with the caliber 137, in the 1911 family, gents senior size, and plain finish (no diamonds in the case).

Dials and bracelets are not part of the reference number stamped on the case. That number was stamped before those decisions were made, probably by Cristalor at least in the Pierre-Alain period. 

Rick “who has a 90’s service manual” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

adrnd said:


> Hi Charlie! Great information - thanks!
> What was the original language of article?
> 
> Today wearing a 331!


Decided to join you to start off the today!!..


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Great, Thunder 1! This is a fabulous model with a marvelous movement!

Today a Discovery with cal. 080 (Longines 990 / Lemania 8810).










According with my information, the GP 3300 base caliber was utilized by only 12 other watch companies (maybe a few more, but I did not discovered up to now), while Lemania 8810 by 19 companies, so Ebel ia (again & as always) in a very selected company / elite!


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys, any idea where I can track down a rubber strap to fit the Discovery chrono? Can be OEM or aftermarket, having real trouble searching. Picture of mine for attention,


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Hey guys, any idea where I can track down a rubber strap to fit the Discovery chrono? Can be OEM or aftermarket, having real trouble searching. Picture of mine for attention,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16725786


Question for everyone: Will the rubber strap provided with BTR chronographs fir the Discovery chrono from the same era? I believe the cases are the same but that belief is without data. If so, that would be a source for a rubber strap. 

But I would also call MGI Service (look up the phone number and call rather than emailing) to see what they might have in stock. 

Rick “who has a BTR rubber strap in reserve, but not a Discovery chrono from that era to compare it to” Denney


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Another Ebel Discovery, cal 93 (FP 9.51) today ...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Hey guys, any idea where I can track down a rubber strap to fit the Discovery chrono? Can be OEM or aftermarket, having real trouble searching. Picture of mine for attention,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16725786


I bought an Ebel rubber strap from these guys for a Discovery Diver. Here’s one for your watch.








Replacement Black Rubber Watch Band for Ebel 1911 Discovery XL Chrono


Replacement Black Rubber Watch Band for Ebel 1911 Discovery XL Chrono Made with precision in Switzerland from the highest quality materials (This band is made to fit a deployment buckle) Measurements: Length: 7.75" Width: case - 22mm / buckle - 20mm Thickness: case: 5.7mm / buckle: 2.4mm




www.watchrepairny.com





Here’s the BTR version.








Ebel 1911 BTR XXL Black Rubber Watch Band - 35L7CH


New & Authentic Ebel Watch Band Made to fit Ebel 1911 BTR XXL Chrono (scroll down to view a complete list of watches). Measurements: - Case / buckle: 23mm / 20mm - Length: 7.75" - Band thickness: (case: 5.7mm) (buckle: 2.4mm)




www.watchrepairny.com





The product codes and lug widths appear to be different so I would guess that they are not interchangeable, though I haven’t tried personally.

I did buy a BTR rubber strap back in 2015 I think, and paid about $150. They’re over $350 now and likely out of production. When I checked the price directly from Ebel recently for the Discovery strap it was very high. The dealer linked above had a lower price overall.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

One wild Ebel, from Elvis!!

















_“From Elvis to J.D. Sumner, 1974”_​
The description:
The watch was made by Ebel and is crafted using 14-karat gold. The bracelet is sculptured and emulates raw gold in its finish. On one side of the watch there is a gold safety chain attached. The square watch case is accented with 26 diamond brilliants. According to Rau, Elvis wore the watch but then later gave it to Sumner along with a matching custom-made gold ring.
Sumner had been a sort of mentor to the young Elvis, who loved Gospel songs. Elvis later hired him as a backup singer in his quartet. The group toured with Presley for six years until his death in 1977. Following Elvis’s death, Sumner continued his career and was inducted into the Gospel Music Hall of Fame in 1984. Elvis was known for gifting items to his friends and this was an extravagant piece that Sumner most likely admired. The gold bracelet features a personal engraving on the back: “From Elvis to J.D. Sumner, 1974.”


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Wow! That’s quite the hunk of gold. I’m usually pretty open about being flexible and adventurous on styling, but that would be a challenge. Clearly Sumner liked a bit of bling.


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

My last aquisition (and my first Ebel Quartz!):

*Ebel Quartz Gold Bezel Ref. # 187902*


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ebel quartz arrived here as well.

















Before I try to size the bracelet, I'll need to do further research. At first glance it doesn't seem to use the conventional split pins. Any hints appreciated!
I don't want to damage anything, for a 21+ year old watch it is in fantastic shape.


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 27, 2015)

Tekton titanium … the most fun watch I have


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

PratchettFan said:


> Tekton titanium … the most fun watch I have
> 
> View attachment 16743645


I love fun watches, but the smiley face on this one scared me off when I had a shot at one—a little too much of a clown face. 

But titanium is a great material for a watch as chunky as a Tekton, and I would certainly not mind a titanium Tekton in my collection, had one come my way at the right time. 

Rick “veteran of too many clown-based horror movies, maybe” Denney


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 27, 2015)

It took me a month or two after I first saw it to pull the trigger. Glad I did, but I know what you mean, it is a little too silly by some standards. 

edit: can’t figure out how to quote on my phone, but this is in response to Rdenney


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Another weak impulse purchase... design and price too good to resist!










Seriously, I don't even really like chronographs. Dials are too hard to read (with my eyes) and there's just nothing in my life I need to time, and especially not down to this level of precision.

Still, with that dial, colors and case I couldn't resist.

Here's a couple of nice touches I've never seen before:

Double sided quick releases on the bracelet! 









Seriously, should be a Swiss law requiring this!!!

And, another touch I've never noticed myself, the bracelet is brushed, except on the downward edge, where it's got a beautiful mirror finish. Look closely as it can be somewhat confusing:











And they come with a fitted rubber strap (also quick release) which is perfect for this time of year.










Firmly added to the "watches I don't need, still cannot resist collection. (WIDNSCR)

PS.... I couldn't make up my mind on the blue or black dial, so of course I bought one of each. Keeping the blue, likely selling the black because even I am not so crazy as to keep both. 🤣


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> Ebel quartz arrived here as well.
> View attachment 16743003
> 
> View attachment 16743004
> ...


Take it to a watch shop?..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

StephenCanale said:


> Another weak impulse purchase... design and price too good to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to think about that one..very sweet!!..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thunder1 said:


> Take it to a watch shop?..


When it's time to change the battery through the front - then the pros can do it. If I find a good one...


Turns out Ebel used quite nice notched pins with a tube.









The bracelet plays with the light.

















Of course there's an ad for this model (posted it before).


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

PratchettFan said:


> Tekton titanium … the most fun watch I have
> 
> View attachment 16743645


Nice! I’d been playing around with the notion of getting that model as well. How much would you say it weighs? Does it wear light?

I feel that in this post-Constantine Chaykin world, clown based watches are acceptable.


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 27, 2015)

WTSP said:


> Nice! I’d been playing around with the notion of getting that model as well. How much would you say it weighs? Does it wear light?
> 
> I feel that in this post-Constantine Chaykin world, clown based watches are acceptable.


Thanks! It wears pretty light, and I find it to be very comfortable, like the other BTR models I’ve tried on (this is the only one I bought). Note that the rubber strap, though light, is pretty bulky (the entire watch is light and bulky. Specifically the strap folds inside on itself so there are some gaps right under the lugs until the strap starts touching your wrist. I have skinny wrists so maybe not an issue for folks with bulky wrists. 

also the strap seems to be somewhat proprietary so not sure what you could replace it with.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

It’s a pretty bad movie, but it features the cast wearing Ebel watches - “Wild Orchid” (1989).

















Mickey Rourke‘s Chronograph is hard to miss.
There were also several 1911s and a Beluga on a leather strap to see.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

BTR titanium


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Back on the rubber strap for today...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Humidity here mandates a lightweight watch on a bracelet. ESC titanium will do nicely.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yesterday. Wave chrono


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

A day late for the full moon. Perpetual calendar


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Read on Montres de luxe about an Ebel in “The Wooden Horse” (1950) and it looks like there is one.


----------



## grafiz (Jul 8, 2017)

WWII70 said:


> A day late for the full moon. Perpetual calendar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a machine this piece is!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Friday Ebel fans! Tekton today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I was wondering if anybody lucky enough to own this model could clarify how the time zone function works. Does the crown at two o’clock turn the cities indicator window? If so, does it also change the time on the primary and/or 24 hour hand? What does the pusher at four do, move one of the hour hands? Can this truly be considered a world timer or is it more of a GMT/dual time which indicates the time in a second zone only? Would it be possible to use it as a world timer by flipping the cities indicator forward, assuming that changing the city also changes one of the hour hands?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Funky '90s Ebel arrived here.








































Very well made and a silky yet substantial bracelet.

By the way, 100 pages of nobody talking about Ebel!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

WTSP said:


> I was wondering if anybody lucky enough to own this model could clarify how the time zone function works. Does the crown at two o’clock turn the cities indicator window? If so, does it also change the time on the primary and/or 24 hour hand? What does the pusher at four do, move one of the hour hands? Can this truly be considered a world timer or is it more of a GMT/dual time which indicates the time in a second zone only? Would it be possible to use it as a world timer by flipping the cities indicator forward, assuming that changing the city also changes one of the hour hands?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 16762329


Found this, from 2014 @original_chronokid wrote:
“The design of this watch makes it probably the easiest to use GMT watch that I have ever seen. Top locking crown at 2:00 is an adjuster and bottom 4:00 push-button is quick-selector for all time zones!”
SOLD - Awesome, EBEL Sportwave Meridian GMT World Timer 
I hope it’s ok to post this link…


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Charlie1888 said:


> Found this, from 2014 @original_chronokid wrote:
> “The design of this watch makes it probably the easiest to use GMT watch that I have ever seen. Top locking crown at 2:00 is an adjuster and bottom 4:00 push-button is quick-selector for all time zones!”
> SOLD - Awesome, EBEL Sportwave Meridian GMT World Timer
> I hope it’s ok to post this link…


Sounds like it works similar to Nomos's worldtimer movement.


----------



## Tag7800 (Jul 9, 2020)

Never heard of them until this post but some of those pictures look pretty sharp!


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Funky '90s Ebel arrived here.
> View attachment 16762758
> 
> View attachment 16762760
> ...


Nice, I’ve always found the funky colours on that dial to be interesting. 


Charlie1888 said:


> Found this, from 2014 @original_chronokid wrote:
> “The design of this watch makes it probably the easiest to use GMT watch that I have ever seen. Top locking crown at 2:00 is an adjuster and bottom 4:00 push-button is quick-selector for all time zones!”
> SOLD - Awesome, EBEL Sportwave Meridian GMT World Timer
> I hope it’s ok to post this link…


Thanks for the reference. That makes sense I think. 


BarracksSi said:


> Sounds like it works similar to Nomos's worldtimer movement.


Interesting video. That’s exactly what I was looking for! It’s good to see the complications actually being out through their paces. It’s possible that the Nomos is based on the same module. They seem quite similar.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

WTSP said:


> Thanks for the reference. That makes sense I think.
> 
> Interesting video. That’s exactly what I was looking for! It’s good to see the complications actually being out through their paces. It’s possible that the Nomos is based on the same module. They seem quite similar.


It's hardly a GMT watch, IMO, but instead, it's an odd blend of a traveler's watch and a multi-display world clock. There's no date complication, so it doesn't matter how many times you push the timezone change button. The 24hr wheel at the 3 o'clock position is marked with a little red "home" outline and doesn't move when you change the main hands with the button.

So its best practical use, I think, is if you're a jet-setter and want an easy way to set to local time, or if you want to check the time at a remote office in your company.

However, it also can't know about Daylight Savings, so whatever time you're seeing displayed can be an hour off.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

It’s true that it’s a bit of an add approach. The Ebel at least had the date window. On the other hand if Nomos, Perrelet, Porsche Design and some other brands have incorporated this module into their world time models it must be reasonably functional. 

What do the members here think of the other Ebel world timer, the Voyager? I like that it has a rotating 24h ring and a rotatable bezel. On the other hand the time aperture is tiny. There are many different variants, some of which don’t have minute markers, others that do. I think they could be used with 2523 straps, but I might be mistaken as I see 2524 codes in certain listings. There might be different generations of cases and models. Some of the early ones use the Senior 2524 while the newer ones might fit the 2523. I’m still not sure if Ebel has the world timer for me…


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Voyager would compliment your Discovery, @WTSP.
Both, the 1911 style bracelet and the Sportwave bracelet are very comfortable, although the latter being heavier.
Looking at the photos, readability seems better on the Sportwave GMT.
What I would look next for is the thinness, the Sportwave also seems thinner.









































Last thought would be potential servicing headaches. Parts availability for the module?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

From yesterday.

























I was wondering, while it's no secret that Eddy Schoepfer designed the Sport Classic - who designed the Sportwave above?

The patents list Jean-Pierre Chodat as inventor...






































_Edited patents_


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, Ben Chodat (RIP—he died in 2017) designed the Sportwave bracelet, plus many other Ebel models over the years. For example, he designed the Brasilia, the Lichine, Tarawa, and the Beluga. 

He started at Ebel in 1981 after having worked at Zenith, Mondia, Longines, and Movado. He retired after designing the Brasilia 25 years later. Ebel threw him a big 80th birthday party at the Villa Turque in 2010. 

I can’t say I like everything he designed, but I don’t like everything Gerald Genta designed, either. 

Though he designed the Sportwave bracelet, the Aquatica watches themselves were designed after Chodat retired, by Xavier Perrenoud, who is most recently known for his Fortis designs. 

Rick “not easy identifying the designers” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> Yes, Ben Chodat (RIP—he died in 2017) designed the Sportwave bracelet, plus many other Ebel models over the years. For example, he designed the Brasilia, the Lichine, Tarawa, and the Beluga.
> 
> He started at Ebel in 1981 after having worked at Zenith, Mondia, Longines, and Movado. He retired after designing the Brasilia 25 years later. Ebel threw him a big 80th birthday party at the Villa Turque in 2010.
> 
> ...


Some more excellent research!!...


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hanging around for Friday...


















Have a great weekend, Ebel guys!


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Very informative the last messages, thanks! 
Looking now for a Discovery, which is missing in my portfolio ...
Today the 1911 Big Date Ref. # 9125241


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Adrnd, I thought you had already a 1st gen. and a 2nd gen. Discovery?

(1st) Discovery, by Eddie Schoepfer.
















From 1972, after Mr. Pierre-Alain Blum returned home. Advertisement for the stand at the Basel watch fair.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ a cal. 137 chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a* Perp*..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Started Tuesday off w/ a cal.137 chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A BTR GMT for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my day off w/ a cal.134 chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later this afternoon/evening and a dinner out..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Wearing this cal. 134 Zenith this week. 










Rick “old gag” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Piaget 857P looks like the Ebel 057...


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Remember that the Ebel 057 was made by CEC2, under contract to Cartier, who also used it. Remember also that Cartier owned and still owns Piaget. 

And at some point around 1998-2000 (I’ve not yet discovered the actual event), Cartier absorbed what CEC2 was doing. They may have bought it from LVMH, or something like that. Investcorp may have sold it to them, or maybe it was incidental to the sale of Ebel to LVMH. I’ve only made a half-hearted attempt to dig that detail up, along when the exact time that Ebel sold its interest in Heuer (that probably happened as a result of the LVMH sale) or its ownership of Juvenia, which now seems to be independent. 

I suspect that some corner of Richemont is still producing some of the Ebel/Cartier quartz movements, and Piaget is using them along with Cartier. 

It is not happening in the old CEC2 facility in La Chaux de Fonds. 

Rick “solid, serviceable movements from the start” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

I should’ve added, it’s from an old ‘80s Polo, (I believe). My bad!
It speaks to the quality of the Ebel movements, from back then. It also makes me a little bit sad.








(None of the photos are mine, unfortunately)


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Flowers on Salt Spring Island and a view toward Vancouver during low tide from Jericho Beach.


----------



## KurtM (5 mo ago)

I really like Ebel’s designs but they seem super expensive for quartz watches.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a bit of gold for later this afternoon & and an evening out w/ my better half..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the month off w/ a blue dial chrono..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally got some catalogues.
Starting with the Discovery, because @WTSP is out and about, doing some real Discovering (sorry).

From '91:








































Very high print quality, by the way.

From '98:








Sorry, weird angle...


















Also from '98 the Chrono.








Lotus?


















That took longer than I thought.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Charlie1888 said:


> Finally got some catalogues.
> Starting with the Discovery, because @WTSP is out and about, doing some real Discovering (sorry).
> 
> From '91:
> ...


That red dial model is gorgeous!

Good eye, that is the Lotus logo.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Who's Ebel?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

debussychopin said:


> Who's Ebel?


Eugène Blum et (Alice) Lévy


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> Finally got some catalogues.
> Starting with the Discovery, because @WTSP is out and about, doing some real Discovering (sorry).
> 
> From '91:
> ...


Some of the best watch pics that I've seen!!..thanx for the post!!..


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

the 90s vibe is strong in this thread. Not in a bad way. Just...strong.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A La Carree for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Group photo, '93 brochure.

















To continue with the Chronographs:
























Blue dial and steel 










Perpetual calendars:


































And for @FullFlavorPike a '90s Sportwave, from the 1998 catalogue.


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...


Thank you that was informative. I did not know anything about the brand and history.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

@Charlie1888 that Sportwave looks like a Tag Link for people who are too classy to wear a Tag Link. I love it.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

FullFlavorPike said:


> @Charlie1888 that Sportwave looks like a Tag Link for people who are too classy to wear a Tag Link. I love it.


When it was designed, Ebel owned 25% of Heuer. 

Rick “go figure” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Large Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick “at the coffee shop” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sport Classic next:








































The classic Ebel par excellence in my mind. Eddy Schoepfer was responsible for the Sport Classic, who later designed the S/EL (Link).

The 1911 below:


























































There's much more - maybe some other time...


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

^^Some more great photos!!..


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

18k Gold Modul-O-Quartz Beta21


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Funky Sportwave diver for today!








Not in the catalogues. They must've discontinued it before '98.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

RLC said:


> 18k Gold Modul-O-Quartz Beta21
> 
> View attachment 16805076


That one is awesome! Probably one of the first under Pierre-Alain’s influence. He understood the quartz situation better than just about anyone in the Swiss industry. 

I love that funky case. 

Rick “rare!” Denney


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Charlie1888 said:


> Adrnd, I thought you had already a 1st gen. and a 2nd gen. Discovery?


Yes, right! I was thinking at Voyager!!! But also at a Discovery Chronograph.
I am eager to receive my parcel from USA, containing - among "others" - 5 Ebel watches. Hopefully the custom will not charge me too much!!!!
On my buying list is of course a BTR, a Tekton, a Brasilia Chrono and creme de la creme a perpetual ;-)!
Meantime looking for more affordable quartz powered and also ETA models.

I introduce you today a nice example of fancy case Ebel - Ref. # 4104014 (Ebel 104; ETA 1080)


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And a *Senior*(1911 Small Seconds version) moment for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

While browsing for Ebel offers, GP quartz in this small gold ladies watch.


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

Rdenney said:


> Remember that the Ebel 057 was made by CEC2, under contract to Cartier, who also used it. Remember also that Cartier owned and still owns Piaget.
> 
> And at some point around 1998-2000 (I’ve not yet discovered the actual event), Cartier absorbed what CEC2 was doing. They may have bought it from LVMH, or something like that. Investcorp may have sold it to them, or maybe it was incidental to the sale of Ebel to LVMH. I’ve only made a half-hearted attempt to dig that detail up, along when the exact time that Ebel sold its interest in Heuer (that probably happened as a result of the LVMH sale) or its ownership of Juvenia, which now seems to be independent.
> 
> ...


Yes Rick, you are right! I remembered in a Cartier Factory Tour Article Link (part 7) that they mentioned how Cartier is the last big Swiss Luxury brand that still makes their own "in house" Quartz movements, in a room in the main Cartier Plant in La Chaux de Fonds. Prior to that, they were said to be made in a Cartier movement plant in Courvet. They still use them in a few models. I believe that Piaget still uses them for ladies models and also Vacheron Constantin in their Ladies Overseas as the 1202 SC (16mm, Curved Coil) and 1207 SC (19mm, straight coil). Also Jaeger Lecoulture Ladies Reversos as JLC 657. I want to say that maybe they used them in some IWC watches as well.
The big surprise is that they also supply them to Audemars Piquet for the Ladies Royal Oak as the AP 2713 (690). (19mm, straight coil.).








Audemars Piquet 2713








Jaeger LeCoulture 657


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for sharing Dan!

Worldtempus published in 2010 an article (in French).
(Computer-)translated some dates:

*Cartier in La Chaux-de-Fonds in a few dates

1972*: Cartier's installation in La Chaux-de-Fonds. Made until then in France with Swiss movements, Cartier watches find in Neuchâtel, with the watchmaker Ebel, a prime contractor, up to the House's new ambitions.
*1976*: Cartier's industrial tool develops on the occasion of a partnership with Cristalor, which is an important step both in the progressive and thoughtful development of a sector and in the control of know-how.
*1977*: Creation of the Tank Must watch - inspired by the Tank Louis Cartier model.
*1978*: Creation of the Santos de Cartier watch - inspired by a 1904 model.
*1983*: Creation of the Panther de Cartier watch.
*1985*: Creation of the Pasha de Cartier watch.

*1989*:

Creation of the American Tank watch.
Acquisition of Paolini SA specialized in the manufacture of boxes and clasps and Michel Leuenberger SA, specialized in polishing boxes and bracelets.
Creation, in Saint-Imier, of a factory, whose 180 employees are responsible for developing and assembling watches.
This geographical rapprochement presides over the integration of CEC (Compagnie Ebel Cartier) by Cartier, thus centralizing the manufacture of boxes, bracelets and clasps. By hosting this company, Cartier can count on the expertise of 430 employees.

*1991*: Cartier operates a first grouping of some of these activities, such as the production and assembly of mechanical and quartz watch (CEC2) movements before the Saint-Imier company transfers its "product development" activity to Villeret in a building signed by architect Jean Nouvel.

*1994*: Cartier completes its activities previously established in Sonvilier and specialized in hot stamping tools (SOFAC) and polishing (Michel Leuenberger SA).

*1995*: Creation of the Pasha C.
*1996*: Creation of the Tank Française watch.
*1998*: Creation of the Cartier Paris Private Collection.
*2001*:

Construction of a building located west of La Chaux-de-Fonds, which brings together the activities previously scattered over five sites.
Creation and manufacture of the Roadster watch.

*2003*:

Cartier Horlogerie becomes prime contractor and brings together in La Chaux-de-Fonds, on 30,000 m2, all the steps necessary for the realization of its watches.
Creation of a training center for watchmaking professions.

*2006*: Creation of the La Doña de Cartier watch.
*2007*:

Creation of a new 3,000 m2 wing spread over four levels, entirely dedicated to development professions: Research & Development, 3D models, design office, prototypes, industrial methods, mechanics and laboratories.
Creation of the Ballon Bleu de Cartier watch.









Cartier - La Manufacture de La Chaux-de-Fonds - - WorldTempus


Lumières sur un savoir-faire d'exception.




fr.worldtempus.com






Richemont should’ve bought Ebel. Sigh.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And for my *Senior* moment later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi! Has anyone any idea about this LE Ebel model that was equipped with this very interesting Ebel 331 / GP 3300 but upgraded to 28 jewels?

The "watch" is on Ebay, it is a fake one but the movement??? 


















EBEL Classic Wave Automatic Cal 331 28J Calendar Swiss Men’s Watch | eBay


Condition is "Pre-owned".



www.ebay.com


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

adrnd said:


> Hi! Has anyone any idea about this LE Ebel model that was equipped with this very interesting Ebel 331 / GP 3300 but upgraded to 28 jewels?
> 
> The "watch" is on Ebay, it is a fake one but the movement???


The cal. 330 has 27 jewels, cal. 331 having 28 jewels looks correct. My amateur guess is, it has something to do with the sub-dial on the 331 variant. Weird, there seems to be calibers 331 with 27 jewels and also 28 jewels??
_Edit:_ Both are cal. 331:
From @WWII70 (27 jewels)

















And from the interwebs, 28 jewels.


















Movement could be worth saving, the rest of the watch not so much…


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Brasilia for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Ebel wholly owned Cristalor, having purchased it in the early 70’s. Cristalor was a gold foundry and case maker of old in CdeF (hence the OR suffix), and they expanded to make the special steel cases for the Sport Classic. They moved to a building near Ebel around that time—a building more recently used by Kering.

Some records show CEC as Cristalor Ebel Cartier. Cartier was an investor in CEC2, but Ebel wholly managed it and had designed the products. 

Those World Tempus timelines come from the companies, who sometimes have selective memories. 

Rick “Blum’s training was in electronics” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

That reminds me, Rick have you looked into the Poinçons de Maître? CEC’s entry was deleted on February 28 2000. 


A macro (with dust).









And what appears to be Cristalor’s (daisy?) hallmark…


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Charlie! Maybe I have too many Ebel's in my collection, maybe I am getting (too) old ...
Of course that I have in my collection an Ebel 332 with 28 Jewels!
And of course that I found also in my DB info and pictures with thie LE Wave model (one sold right in my country, Romania!)

Enjoy!

The last one pictured with grey dial is mine, the Wave ones from interwebs.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

adrnd said:


> Thanks Charlie! Maybe I have too many Ebel's in my collection, maybe I am getting (too) old ...
> Of course that I have in my collection an Ebel 332 with 28 Jewels!
> And of course that I found also in my DB info and pictures with thie LE Wave model (one sold right in my country, Romania!)
> 
> ...


Makes me wonder, how did the movement end up in that frankenwatch? What happened to the original (gold?) casing?

In case (no pun intended) anyone is missing a Classic Wave limited edition No. 075/100 with a silver sunburst dial, it (the movement and dial at least) ended up there…


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> That reminds me, Rick have you looked into the Poinçons de Maître? CEC’s entry was deleted on February 28 2000.
> 
> 
> A macro (with dust).
> ...


Speaking of Poinçons de Maître, the gold Classic Wave pictured above has the “BC” case mark, which was registered in the 30’s and stands for “Blum et Cie.” I see it on several modern models with no apparent pattern, and I’m still trying to puzzle through what it’s presence means. 

Cristalor and CEC were part of what Blum described as “five factories and 500 employees” in the mid 80’s. He also boasted then that 100% of Ebel watches were made in Switzerland. 

Times have changed. 

Rick “not many local press reports about Ebel after Blum left, but then he was an investor in _L’Impartiale_” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ *the* classic chrono from the '90's..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good opportunity to post another page from the ’98 catalogue.









Don't like the ad photo, though.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

A Sportwave got posted in the Vintage quartz thread on Vintage & Pocket watches subforum.


Giotime said:


> Ebel Sportwave- I don’t know who is the maker of this Quartz movement. Did Ebel make their own in house?
> View attachment 16816525
> View attachment 16816526











Vintage quartz


An elusive Teal 6458 quartz diver I'm still pondering on a lume refurb on the indices and hands. Any thoughts? As long as the lume isn't missing from the hands I'd say keep it as is. Many of us want it just like that.




www.watchuseek.com





We get a view of the cal. 187(-1). There also is/was a later 187-2 variant, with a straight coil.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a chrono from the '60's..


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a chrono from the '60's..
> View attachment 16817255
> 
> View attachment 16817256


Wow! A Lemania 27CH in gold! Beautiful!

Also I am looking to buy a vintage chrono, which I believe is a Venus 150, but has a strange reference 21006.


























Yesterday I got from USA the package with some watches, among them 3 Ebel's, one Brasilia Black Dial (but with a damaged strap, which I will try to refurbish it until I will get a new one).


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

adrnd said:


> Wow! A Lemania 27CH in gold! Beautiful!
> 
> Also I am looking to buy a vintage chrono, which I believe is a Venus 150, but has a strange reference 21006.
> 
> ...


Wow!!..another great classic Ebel!!..I'm guessing that not before too long a couple of our very knowledgeable posters(Rdenney, Charlie1888) will have some info on your catch..congrats!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Classic 100 for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

adrnd said:


> Wow! A Lemania 27CH in gold! Beautiful!
> 
> Also I am looking to buy a vintage chrono, which I believe is a Venus 150, but has a strange reference 21006.
> 
> ...


Yes, that’s a Venus 150, not a 175. It would have to be, if the watch is original. The 150 was introduced in 1937, but Ebel registered the block-letter logo in 1939 (and that’s the logo that appears on their MOD watches made during WWII). They moved into their new factory on the Rue de la Paix in 1941, and the new logo was part of that. So, this watch would have to date from 1937-1940. 

Do you have a picture of the inside of the back cover?

The reference means plated, caliber 10, and then the case family, if I’m guessing right, but like you I’m wanting to see another digit. And Ebel would normally mark the ebauche with their caliber number. 

I would want to study it carefully before paying serious money for it. I might pay unserious money, though, and not care about every detail. 

Rick “right around the time Marcel Reuche introduced the Western Electric timing system” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Here’s another Ebel with a Venus 150 on a sales site. But this is not the 1941 logo, either. I suspect this one was registered in 1929, and was used in parallel with the script logo. 











Rick “hard to know much about this time period without an inside connection” Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

And this one with a 150, but with the 1941 logo. The reference number on this is also 21xxx. (The seller in Japan blurred out the last three digits in the reference, mistakenly believing it to be a serial number.)










Rick “from the 40’s” Denney


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi! You can see & judge the original list here:









Ebel- s ? Uhr Chronograph Chrono Chronograf Herrenuhr Rarität | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ebel- s ? Uhr Chronograph Chrono Chronograf Herrenuhr Rarität in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





(Un)fortunately I didn't ... :-(

Today ...


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

Why does nobody talk about Bruno?
Sorry…


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A* Discovery* for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice this LE Bronze, veeery nice! 👏 I am trying to repair the strap of my newcomer Brasilia Black Dial (like yours) and wear it today. Also it needs a polish ... will see ...
Also very nice that "the classic" chrono 134, the one!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

adrnd said:


> Very nice this LE Bronze, veeery nice! 👏 I am trying to repair the strap of my newcomer Brasilia Black Dial (like yours) and wear it today. Also it needs a polish ... will see ...
> Also very nice that "the classic" chrono 134, the one!


Thank you sir!!..have a great weekend!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

For later that afternoon/evening, something of a *Discovery*..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the weekend off w/ quite the* Discovery*.. 








And a pic of my *Discovery* collection to date..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

@Thunder1 The bronze is getting some patina!!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick “the one that started it all for me” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> @Thunder1 The bronze is getting some patina!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16828810


Slowly but surely, yes..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> Rick “the one that started it all for me” Denney


It just oozes class!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 'Wink & a Smile' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a PR..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Humid again—back to a bracelet. It had been a while for this one, because I needed to remove a link. Took care of that yesterday. I like to wear watches above my wrist bone, not over the place where the wrist folds into the hand. 










Rick “also oozes class” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

One Ebel in what appears to be an overview of Basel 1946 watches. (Not mine.)


And an old Chronograph, also not mine…


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 16832946
> 
> One Ebel in what appears to be an overview of Basel 1946 watches. (Not mine.)
> 
> ...


Now that's a fine looking chrono!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a touch of Midas..


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

The last arrived ...


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats on the 1911!

All day the funky Sportwave here.








Cal. 187 too.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> Congrats on the 1911!
> 
> All day the funky Sportwave here.
> View attachment 16834100
> ...


That is funky(& cool)..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 2-tone chrono..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ebel's Regulator for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

_Place it in the hollow of your hand…
Close your eyes...
Let Tarawa inflame your senses…_​
















Interesting stuff turns up while looking for Ebel (not mine)…


Sportwave for the weekend. Have a great one!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ 1911 3-hander..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Déjà vu for the weekend. Have a great one!










And some 100 year old stuff.























Ebel uses the latter pictured watch in their training material, as their first watch. Is it?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Brace yourselves, more Ebel ads!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to add: Above ads are from wegavision's fantastic Hi-Fi archive.

The ads below are from Vintage Paper and Salvage.


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Charlie for all those marvelous Ebel add's!

This week I am wearing vintage watches, more precisely 36.000 BpH watches (but I'll need more than 3 months to wear all of them ...)

The time to wear my Fast Beat is approaching ...


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Wearing this today.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Oh, I forgot to add: Above ads are from wegavision's fantastic Hi-Fi archive.
> 
> The ads below are from Vintage Paper and Salvaged.
> 
> View attachment 16860457


“Ils ont pris leur Ebel en affection.” Indeed!


Have you found any adds that feature the original Ebel hexagon from the 1970? The pre-1911 model that doesn’t have any bezel screws?


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not that I can think of. Tell me more about that model, sounds cool!

Noticed how Ebel advertised the Brasilia (1965) as "leader"? In the Watchtime article the author, glb, has written that the Sport Classic (1977) was Mr. Pierre-Alain Blum's "leader".

I'd also be interested in the other "Sport" models from back then.
































Cristalor...


The rest of the Vintage Paper and Salvage ads, most in low resolution...



























































































And another interwebs find, from 1987, wearing matching 1911's, Mr. and Mrs. Blum:


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Something new, to me at least, video was posted on June 14th.
“1911 Gent Diver”


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Not that I can think of. Tell me more about that model, sounds cool!
> 
> Noticed how Ebel advertised the Brasilia (1965) as "leader"? In the Watchtime article the author, glb, has written that the Sport Classic (1977) was Mr. Pierre-Alain Blum's "leader".
> 
> ...


I believe the first Ebel Haxagon model was released in the seventies or late sixties. I’ve seen it on auction sites before. It looks a bit like a 1911, but without the elevated bezel or bezel screws. It’s very flat and probably runs on quartz. One of the listings I saw said that the particular model on sale has been offered to a British football star, but I don’t remember who it was or when he would have received it.

I’ve searched the web for half an hour trying to find images, but without success. I know it exists though. It looks vaguely like this Zenith and was probably released around the same time.


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Maybe this link helps a bit? 


http://www.ceasornicar.ro/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19205&start=12690


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

adrnd said:


> Maybe this link helps a bit?
> 
> 
> http://www.ceasornicar.ro/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19205&start=12690


Thanks for the link!

Computer translation:


> Thank you very much, Adrian!
> 
> To continue the discussion started with @danny - here's what happens at bigger houses (this time Ebel and Cartier).
> 
> ...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Fantastic, that’s it! Thank you!










So if the 1911 chronograph was launched in 1982 and these watches were produced in 1982 (and not 1984, a bit confusing there), they could be predecessors to the 1911 hexagon case.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think the “Classic Hexagon” is a continuation of the “Sport Classic” design.
Keep in mind, Eddy Schoepfer designed the distinctive and unmistakable case shape with the screws holding the bezel, for Ebel in the late ‘70s.
First released as “Sport Classic” in 1977. 
The “Chronograph” joined the line-up in 1982, using the established “Sport Classic” design language.
The “1911” was released in 1986.

Happy weekend!


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Hmm, I guess it’s also possible that these hexagon dress watches were created at the same time and were unrelated to the sport models. Still, I want to believe that they are some unique transitional model.


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

One of the two Ebel's came with the box & papers, but not the original strap & buckle, unfortunately ...


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Fantastic, that’s it! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 16888179
> 
> ...


“1911” was not used until 1986, on the 75th anniversary of Ebel’s founding. That line introduced the link bracelet. 

The 1982 x134901 “Chronograph” had a wave bracelet and the Sport Classic styling. We call it the “Chronosport” but I’ve only ever seen “Chronograph” or “Sport Classique Chronograph” in advertising. 

The Sport Classic hexagon shape was introduced in 1978, but it was just one collection of several—hence these variations. 

Today, for me, is the 9139L72 1911 BTR Chronograph. 












Rick “injured arm enjoying the ultra-smooth bracelet” Denney


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I say: "Why does nobody ever talk about Edox?!"


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Squirrelly said:


> I say: "Why does nobody ever talk about Edox?!"


Start you'r own thread!


----------



## jfleython (Feb 28, 2009)

WWII70 said:


> Discovery chrono. I don’t usually do arty shots but my wife’s centerpiece was too tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing match... the look is stunning 🥳


----------



## jfleython (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, I would like ask your help to identify this Ebel


























Thanks


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

A great thread started some years ago with a simple yet fundamental question... 

Have to say that it has been a pleasure to read the entire 105 pages... long read but very interesting one sort of a journey.

I remember the first time I saw the brand was in a magazine ad back in the 90s and as teenager I wanted to have one. 

Time passed and I'm happy so say that I got my first (of many ) Ebel few days ago.










Have a great week ahead

Juan

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEezy (4 mo ago)

It's a great brand!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good to see more Ebels!



jfleython said:


> Hi, I would like ask your help to identify this Ebel
> 
> View attachment 16911693
> 
> ...


While waiting for more knowledgable members, I can guess around a bit. Early '60s, cal. 214 inside. 
When a watchmaker opens it, there should be numbers inside the back, maybe ref. 9214901?



Knutikov said:


> A great thread started some years ago with a simple yet fundamental question...
> 
> Have to say that it has been a pleasure to read the entire 105 pages... long read but very interesting one sort of a journey.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Juan! 
The Chronograph was my first Ebel as well.


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree with Charlie, both on vintage Ebel (cal. 214 / AS 1688 / Zodiac 68 (28800 Bp/H) and on marvelous Chrono 134!


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick “yet another funeral today” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rdenney said:


> Rick “yet another funeral today” Denney


Like the watch, but sorry for your loss.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have this one incoming :


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> Rick “yet another funeral today” Denney


I hear ya. Lost two uncles a couple years ago. Met my sister at the airport and tried to keep it light: "We have to stop meeting like this.  " She hugged me and said, "I'm already tired of this shyt!"


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I hear ya. Lost two uncles a couple years ago. Met my sister at the airport and tried to keep it light: "We have to stop meeting like this.  " She hugged me and said, "I'm already tired of this shyt!"


It started with my father in January of 21. Saturday was the 15th funeral since then. Some were terrible (like my cousin who lost his daughter quite tragically and unexpectedly) and some were victorious (like my father who died suddenly at 91 after watching his beloved Aggies win a bowl game).

(Dad’s Hamilton pocket watch, a gift from his Aggie Signal Corps buddies, is at RGM being restored.)

Rick “at that age, it seems” Denney


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> It started with my father in January of 21. Saturday was the 15th funeral since then. Some were terrible (like my cousin who lost his daughter quite tragically and unexpectedly) and some were victorious (like my father who died suddenly at 91 after watching his beloved Aggies win a bowl game).
> 
> (Dad’s Hamilton pocket watch, a gift from his Aggie Signal Corps buddies, is at RGM being restored.)
> 
> Rick “at that age, it seems” Denney


I also told my side of the family to have a set of all-black attire just in case, because Korean funerals (the in-laws) are quite uniformly all-black.


----------



## valleybrook66 (Feb 16, 2016)

Congratulations Juan. Sorry for everyone’s losses….RDenny I’ve enjoyed your knowledge about Ebel ….my Ebel from 1993. I had it restored a few years ago. Wafer thin. Still one of my regulars. Does anyone else like screws on the bezeL?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

I’m back after a break from posting over the summer. 

New acquisition over the summer. Ebel Discovery chrono


















…… to join the rest of my Discovery family 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome back sir!!..seeing a part of your collection again is a great way to start the day!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Looking forward to picking up one of these, preferably the black dial version.*.

Hands-on *EBEL Is Bringing Back Its Emblematic 1911 With The New 1911 Marine Watch*
*First launched in 1986, the EBEL 1911 now makes a grand return to the company's portfolio.








Originally launched in 1986 to celebrate the 75th anniversary of the brand, the EBEL 1911 has long been a flagship model of the brand. After re-launching its Sports Classic collection in 2017 (with its signature wave-shaped bracelet), the brand now brings back the emblematic 1911, with several quartz-powered ladies’ and gents’ watches and an aquatic take on the model featuring a mechanical movement. Here’s our first experience with the new EBEL 1911 Marine. 
Hands-on - The new EBEL 1911 Marine (Specs & Price) (monochrome-watches.com) *


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I’m really glad to see a write up of an Ebel watch in Monochrome. They have for years needed to work the online blogosphere more aggressively. 

I’ll have to look at these next time I’m in the store. But I’m really holding off on watch buying right now. I’ve just completed building a shop and discretionary money is outfitting it. I’ve enhanced my watch and clock workshop with a lathe I will use for repivotjng clock arbors—several clock projects have been on hold for years including the modification of an old German tall case movement to fit in a different tall case.

And to that tiny and ancient Peerless lathe I’m adding a lathe of more substantial proportions—a South Bend with a 14-1/2” swing. 

So, nothing new in watches but I’ll be back after recovering from all that fund destruction. This is a Ulysse Nardin week, but I may be back to my blue-strapped Discovery next week. 

Rick “preparing for a retirement that at this rate he won’t be able to afford” Denney


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rdenney said:


> I’m really glad to see a write up of an Ebel watch in Monochrome. They have for years needed to work the online blogosphere more aggressively.
> 
> I’ll have to look at these next time I’m in the store. But I’m really holding off on watch buying right now. I’ve just completed building a shop and discretionary money is outfitting it. I’ve enhanced my watch and clock workshop with a lathe I will use for repivotjng clock arbors—several clock projects have been on hold for years including the modification of an old German tall case movement to fit in a different tall case.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting plan/project...good luck to you!!..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Funky (and quite thin for a 200 m rated watch) Sportwave for the weekend. Enjoy yours!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery 750 chrono


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking for Ebels online leads to strange results sometimes...

First one, a frankenwatch. Dial, hands and movement look good - the case not so much.




















Second one is


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR carbon fiber dial. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Thursday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave for Friday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sportwave for the weekend again. Have a great one!








It wasn't intended, but the belt sort of matches. ;-)


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Flowing waves...


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Enjoying this autumnal strap with my Discovery chronos
Monday

















Today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

I have been eyeballing an Ebel Sportwave Meridian GMT for sale locally. Gold and steel with a white dial. Seems like such a cool timepiece with a great worldtimer complication, but I also just bought a new truck and I feel like I should be thrifty. 

Anybody care to talk me into it?


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

FullFlavorPike said:


> I have been eyeballing an Ebel Sportwave Meridian GMT for sale locally. Gold and steel with a white dial. Seems like such a cool timepiece with a great worldtimer complication, but I also just bought a new truck and I feel like I should be thrifty.
> 
> Anybody care to talk me into it?


Get it! You can’t go wrong with an Ebel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

WWII70 said:


> Get it! You can’t go wrong with an Ebel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the spirit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fancy ‘40s or ‘50s gold ladies Ebel was posted over in the Vintage & Pocket watches forum.








Can anyone help with information on this EBEL watch?


Hi! I am looking for any information about this EBEL watch. It was left to me by my great aunt. It looks like she may have had a ring made to match it. I tried reaching out to EBEL directly, but I guess they are now owned by Movado and customer service could not help me. Does anyone know the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Sportwave for the weekend again. Have a great one!
> View attachment 16952130
> 
> It wasn't intended, but the belt sort of matches. ;-)


It’s crazy looking, but it’s crazy enough that it crosses the line into totally awesome.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks aside the bracelet is smooth and comfortable.
I wonder if Ben Chodat (the designer of the watch) was making or studied sculptures, I see it in his other watches too, the way he intended how the curves interact with light.

Not too long ago there was a thread about watches being too “designy”. This watch may appear overdesigned at first, but there is a function. The curved organic (and polarizing) shape of the individual bracelet links conform perfect to the wrist. The “cross” on the dial makes it quick to read the time. The gold indices are made in a way to reflect the maximum amount of light, further improving readability.
And not to forget the little details, the date disk has a slightly angled font towards the middle to follow the “cross” (more noticeable on double digit days). Instead of a “Mercedes” hour hand, an Ebel logo hand was created. The second hand color matches the one used on the bezel, there are variants (also without cross on the dial) with blue and red second hands - they matched the bezel to these as well.
Overall the wave motive is present from the bracelet to bezel.

It really has grown on me. None of my other watches “pop” visually like this one. Also an ideal casual fun watch, yet well made, in a 200 m water resistance rated quite thin case. They also got the weight right.
Maybe not a safe (design) for a first watch, though.


PS Here’s a photo of Ben Chodat, in an interview there was said his favorite creation was the Beluga.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Man that sport wave is glorious and don’t let anyone tell ya otherwise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Sportwave for the weekend again. Have a great one!
> View attachment 16952130
> 
> It wasn't intended, but the belt sort of matches. ;-)


what model is that? I want one


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Looks aside the bracelet is smooth and comfortable.
> I wonder if Ben Chodat (the designer of the watch) was making or studied sculptures, I see it in his other watches too, the way he intended how the curves interact with light.
> 
> Not too long ago there was a thread about watches being too “designy”. This watch may appear overdesigned at first, but there is a function. The curved organic (and polarizing) shape of the individual bracelet links conform perfect to the wrist. The “cross” on the dial makes it quick to read the time. The gold indices are made in a way to reflect the maximum amount of light, further improving readability.
> ...


Speaking of Mercedes hands, Tag Heuer was doing similar designs at the time with their Sport Elegance line. They’re interesting as well, but without that splash of colour on the dial they tend to just look dated.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

WTSP said:


> Speaking of Mercedes hands, Tag Heuer was doing similar designs at the time with their Sport Elegance line. They’re interesting as well, but without that splash of colour on the dial they tend to just look dated.
> 
> View attachment 16967875


Eddy Schoepfer‘s take on ‘90s avantgarde / organic design. Think they were introduced in ‘89. Ebel Sportwaves were introduced in ’93. That would make Tag Heuer the pioneers of this design.
Kind of like the combination of grey dial with brushed steel in the photo. 
Todays popular design is mostly warmed up ’60s and ‘70s “sport design”. Funny how trends come and go. Maybe someday ‘90s design gets popular again…



Strokes1251 said:


> what model is that? I want one


Sportwave diver (from the ’90s), ref. 6187531. There were auto versions as well.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Charlie1888 said:


> Maybe someday ‘90s design gets popular again…


Pretty much everyone under 25 in California right now is dressing like its suddenly 1994 again.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> Eddy Schoepfer‘s take on ‘90s avantgarde / organic design. Think they were introduced in ‘89. Ebel Sportwaves were introduced in ’93. That would make Tag Heuer the pioneers of this design.
> Kind of like the combination of grey dial with brushed steel in the photo.
> Todays popular design is mostly warmed up ’60s and ‘70s “sport design”. Funny how trends come and go. Maybe someday ‘90s design gets popular again…
> 
> ...


if u ever let it go lemme know.


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Christies' will run on 6th Nov a very interesting watch auction (the Jean Todt F1 Ferrari Boss Collection)






Legendary And Unique Watches


This single owner collection is an entirely unique phenomenon. It was formed largely due to its owner’s highly personal friendship and close involvement with some of the great watchmakers and brands over the past 30 years including Richard Mille, François-Paul Journe, Girard-Perregaux and...




www.christies.com





Among them an attractive EBEL 18K WHITE GOLD DIVER'S WRISTWATCH WITH SWEEP CENTRE SECONDS, DATE AND BRACELET






EBEL. AN ATTRACTIVE 18K WHITE GOLD DIVER'S WRISTWATCH WITH SWEEP CENTRE SECONDS, DATE AND BRACELET


SIGNED EBEL, DISCOVERY MODEL, CIRCA 1995




www.christies.com


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

adrnd said:


> Christies' will run on 6th Nov a very interesting watch auction (the Jean Todt F1 Ferrari Boss Collection)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That purple and 18k YG tag though…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

WTSP said:


> Speaking of Mercedes hands, Tag Heuer was doing similar designs at the time with their Sport Elegance line. They’re interesting as well, but without that splash of colour on the dial they tend to just look dated.
> 
> View attachment 16967875


I’m not sure of the dates when Heuer introduced the Link design, but I think it was in the 90’s, about the time Chodat designed the Sportwave bracelet. 

And that was during the period when Ebel owned 25% of Heuer. 

Rick “have to dig into this” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Early 1911 chrono to start the week


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> I’m not sure of the dates when Heuer introduced the Link design, but I think it was in the 90’s, about the time Chodat designed the Sportwave bracelet.
> 
> And that was during the period when Ebel owned 25% of Heuer.
> 
> Rick “have to dig into this” Denney


I wish Calibre11 would still be online, loved looking through the old catalogues.






TAG Heuer History from 1985 to 2004: an Era of Modernity


The TAG Heuer history from 1985, with a new series of dive watches, to the LVMH acquisition of TAG Heuer & the subsequent revival, is fascinating. Learn more.




www.tagheuer.com









TAG Heuer S/el | Vintage Collection | TAG Heuer ®


Learn more about Vintage TAG Heuer S/el (Sports Elegance) Watch Collection, launched in 1987, the precursor to today's TAG Heuer Link series.




www.tagheuer.com




I was off by 2 years, S/el introduced in ’87…


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel titanium ESC


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave chrono today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Today, 1911 BTR Cal139 ‘skeleton’


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick “still stunning after 60 years” Denney


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sponsorship, John Watson and Niki Lauda, 1982.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Charlie1888 said:


> Sponsorship, John Watson and Niki Lauda, 1982.
> View attachment 16980720
> 
> View attachment 16980721


TAG and Ebel sharing sponsor space no problem a few years before TAG acquired Heuer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick “this week’s Discovery” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Classic Hexagon GMT


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Found on some old clip art CD: Ebel at the opera, Paris. I guess early ‘90s…


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Rick “still stunning after 60 years” Denney


Inspired by Rick, today I’m wearing my vintage Ebel. Likely late 60’s.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 01alam (Sep 15, 2020)

Charlie1888 said:


> Eddy Schoepfer‘s take on ‘90s avantgarde / organic design. Think they were introduced in ‘89. Ebel Sportwaves were introduced in ’93. That would make Tag Heuer the pioneers of this design.
> Kind of like the combination of grey dial with brushed steel in the photo.
> Todays popular design is mostly warmed up ’60s and ‘70s “sport design”. Funny how trends come and go. Maybe someday ‘90s design gets popular again…
> 
> ...


Yes, speaking of Tags, the Kirium range, design by Jorg Hysek is surely a future classics. Vacheron Constantin whose 222 is met with lots of fan fare was also designed by Hysek...

I believe there were also some Ebels designed by Hysek...


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery chrono


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 Senior small seconds. Love the way the dial plays with the light.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy weekend Ebelians! Type E chrono


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

WWII70 said:


> 1911 Senior small seconds. Love the way the dial plays with the light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the one with the GP based movement? It is a stunner.


----------



## Joshua G (Mar 4, 2021)

Here's mine. Purchased back in the early 2000s when I was in college. She's seen better days, but this is the result of a decade or so of daily wear. Now to figure out a way to replace the missing bezel screw...


----------



## WaltG (6 mo ago)

Nice watches but they seem more like a jewelry/fashion brand to me.


----------



## Bigsouth23 (7 mo ago)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...


Don’t know why this just popped up on my feed, but this is exactly why I read things on this forum. Thank you for the details. I came across Ebel last year and had found almost nothing about them so I passed on a purchase. Now I wished I hadn’t!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

WaltG said:


> Nice watches but they seem more like a jewelry/fashion brand to me.


That’s a highly inaccurate assumption. See this entire thread for further reference. Some good reading in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Is this the one with the GP based movement? It is a stunner.


Yes it is. I think Ebel calls is the caliber 330. This likely means it’s based on the GP caliber 3300.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

WaltG said:


> Nice watches but they seem more like a jewelry/fashion brand to me.


Given that you're newer, I'll grant you the courtesy of assuming you're not trolling but instead just don't know much about them.

Current market place is weak, since becoming part of the Movado Group.

Check the deep history and you'll surely change your mind.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bigsouth23 said:


> Don’t know why this just popped up on my feed, but this is exactly why I read things on this forum. Thank you for the details. I came across Ebel last year and had found almost nothing about them so I passed on a purchase. Now I wished I hadn’t!


What Ebel were you considering?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Joshua G said:


> Here's mine. Purchased back in the early 2000s when I was in college. She's seen better days, but this is the result of a decade or so of daily wear. Now to figure out a way to replace the missing bezel screw...
> 
> View attachment 16998216


Lovely and well done for maintaining it for almost 20 years. Movado will be able to replace the screw if you call (800) 810-2311


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

skorN83 said:


> Is this the one with the GP based movement? It is a stunner.


Thank you. AFAIK Ebel used two Girard-Perregaux movements. The base movement is the Girard-Perregaux 3300 (Cal 330) found in regular three handers in the 1911 and type E series. 

This 1911 Senior has the Cal 331 with the second hand in a subdial at 9 o’clock.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

Why we don't talk about Ebel? Same reason we don't talk about Concord.


----------



## Bigsouth23 (7 mo ago)

WWII70 said:


> What Ebel were you considering?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Discovery chrono with the silver dial. Just caught my eye. Not my photo—stole this off an eBay listing!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mediasapiens said:


> Why we don't talk about Ebel? Same reason we don't talk about Concord.


Heh!

Around here, you have to go to the discount outlet mall, find the Movado store, walk past the Movado, Ralph Lauren, and Ferrari watches, and then find the two small sections in the corner (totaling maybe 6 feet in length) containing all the Ebel and Concord watches.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Around here, you have to go to the discount outlet mall, find the Movado store, walk past the Movado, Ralph Lauren, and Ferrari watches, and then find the two small sections in the corner (totaling maybe 6 feet in length) containing all the Ebel and Concord watches.


Sad, but true pretty much everywhere.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> Heh!
> 
> Around here, you have to go to the discount outlet mall, find the Movado store, walk past the Movado, Ralph Lauren, and Ferrari watches, and then find the two small sections in the corner (totaling maybe 6 feet in length) containing all the Ebel and Concord watches.


May be, but Movado (vintage non Museum line) are very expensive now at auctions. Ralph Lauren watches were always expensive and rare. Personally I only like two models, but all RL mechanical watches are made at RL factory in Geneva and pretty expensive even secondary market.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mediasapiens said:


> May be, but Movado (vintage non Museum line) are very expensive now at auctions. Ralph Lauren watches were always expensive and rare. Personally I only like two models, but all RL mechanical watches are made at RL factory in Geneva and pretty expensive even secondary market.


I've _never_ seen those watches in a store.

And besides, for all the general public knows, RL is a jeans brand, not a watchmaker. What you and I might know as watch nerds just doesn't matter.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

BarracksSi said:


> I've _never_ seen those watches in a store.
> 
> And besides, for all the general public knows, RL is a jeans brand, not a watchmaker. What you and I might know as watch nerds just doesn't matter.


One does not have to be nerd to walk into RL store in any large city in US to realize: Ohhhh, I cannot afford anything in here from Black or Purple Lines.

P.S. Those of us who shop between Marshall's and TJ Maxx think RL makes cheap t-shirts.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

mediasapiens said:


> P.S. Those of us who shop between Marshall's and TJ Maxx think RL makes cheap t-shirts.


Or pillowcases..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I was in a Movado store Sunday and the watches were the worst of the worst, and all on major discount. In America, we’re exposed to their worst and it has basically ruined the brands in my opinion.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Let’s see some lovely Ebels! Wave chrono for me today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

This is a really nice modern variant of Wave.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

ESC titanium today. Happy Friday!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loewenherz (2 mo ago)

My collection of Ebel.
Love the quality! Do not understand why such a famous brand lost attention..


----------



## Loewenherz (2 mo ago)

Thunder1 said:


> *Looking forward to picking up one of these, preferably the black dial version.*.
> 
> Hands-on *EBEL Is Bringing Back Its Emblematic 1911 With The New 1911 Marine Watch*
> *First launched in 1986, the EBEL 1911 now makes a grand return to the company's portfolio.
> ...


would be cool to know the lug2lug if someone already know. As seen in previous post I have several Ebel but they wear smaller then the data on sheet says.
Discovery 41 mm wears like 40 and the 42 Chrono Wave wears like 41.
Curious how the Marine will look on my 19 cm wrist..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Loewenherz said:


> would be cool to know the lug2lug if someone already know. As seen in previous post I have several Ebel but they wear smaller then the data on sheet says.
> Discovery 41 mm wears like 40 and the 42 Chrono Wave wears like 41.
> Curious how the Marine will look on my 19 cm wrist..


I'm curious, as well..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Swiss business paper Handelszeitung has run an interview with current president of Ebel (and Concord, Movado Europe), quick and flawed computer translation below:


*Ebel gets up again*

The brand comes out of the crisis stronger and has the greatest growth of the Movado Group. The signs point to expansion. Top priority: China.
By Etienne Marchand
on November 4th, 2022 - 5:02 p.m

"Christmas will always fall on December 25th and there will always be a present under the tree." That is "the good news" from Flavio Pellegrini, President of the watch brand Ebel and also President of Concord and Movado Europe. Pellegrini was "glad to leave the Covid period behind", but now sees new adversity looming: "A cooling of demand", which is due to the prevailing geopolitical chaos, exchange rates and general economic pressure. This is also reflected in the development of the stock exchange price of the Movado Group, the owner of Ebel, which is listed on the New York Nasdaq: minus 30 percent since the beginning of the year

Flavio Pellegrini puts it into perspective: The pressure on the share reflects less Movado's performance than "what the competition is doing". He points in particular to the Fossil brand, which continues to lose itself in the area of connected watches and whose shares have fallen by 66 percent since January. "We're too small to buck the trend," says Pellegrini, and financial analysts wouldn't see the differences. The truth is: Movado is growing, both top and bottom line.

The fact that Pellegrini is currently speaking has to do with the launch of its new Ebel 1911 line. It sees itself as an addition to the Sport Classic collection, which was revived in 2016: "When I took over the presidency, I delved into the history of the brand," he says. And it became clear to him that the sporty, classic range was one of the distinguishing features of the brand.

In fact, the watch was Ebel's flagship model, launched by the charismatic Pierre-Alain Blum in 1977, making the brand one of the most successful companies in the industry. However, when the luxury group LVMH later bought Ebel, the Sport Classic watch was removed from the collection and replaced by the Ebel Classic line. And when Ebel went from LVMH to the Movado Group, the Wave model was added to the range.

*Sport Classic: 60 percent of sales*
The revival of the Sport Classic has proven to be a smart move: "Today it accounts for 60 percent of sales." And it still has the advantage of being 40 percent more expensive than the Wave. However, Flavio Pellegrini is not inclined to self-praise: “We were lucky. The trend is towards sporty, chic watches, the market is on our side.» Incidentally, 75 percent of sales are bicolor, i.e. watches in gold and steel.
The brand new Ebel 1911 goes in the same direction, but with a special mission: "We want to appeal to a wider audience." Because the design with the wave on the bracelet of the Sport Classic remains a polarizing element. The new model is more subtle, with a sporty rather than chic look. It also has a more masculine look, although there are no plans to change the proportion of women among the customers – currently 80 percent. On the contrary: the brand is even planning to increase the proportion of women “by addressing younger customers”.

"We will arrive at a production of 25,000 units this year," says Pellegrini, "and we have not reached this threshold for ten years." The average price is around 3,500 francs, but it is increasing "to the extent that the Sport Classic is gaining ground in the product mix", the current turnover is already higher than in 2019. That is a good performance after the Covid shock, and Ebel is generally "the group's brand that has held up best".

As a result, Ebel's position within the Movado Group is to be strengthened. Flavio Pellegrini mentions the intention of the Board of Directors to "further develop Ebel internationally". Priority for 2023: Ebel to be revived in China. Movado already has a subsidiary there, "everything is ready for acceleration". The strategy is clear: online only, at least initially - the US was developed in the same way. The launch in China is also likely to have an impact on the product mix, with a surge in mechanical watches currently accounting for 20 percent of sales.

*No more Claudia Schiffer*
Investing in expansion also means raising awareness. It's not about launching big campaigns or top-notch testimonials, like Ebel did with models Claudia Schiffer and Gisele Bundchen in the mid-2000s. Management has opted for two priorities: roadshows – “to meet customers and bring heritage back to the fore” – and presence at tennis tournaments. Participation in trade fairs is also on the agenda, with Geneva planned for 2023, as well as “Inhorgenta Munich” – Germany remains the most important sales market – and “Dubai Watch Week”, where the well-known retailer Seddiqi is a long-standing partner of Movado.

The ongoing measures also include the requalification of the retail network. The brand currently relies on 650 outlets and the priority is to "increase sales per outlet". At the same time, the online business is being expanded.

A word about the Concord brand: “We produce around 6,000 watches a year there. Distribution is focused on the Middle East, with special series for Seddiqi.» A little something goes to the US and Japan. "And there's no intention of expanding beyond that."








_Source:








Schweizerische Traditionsuhrenmarke Ebel: Trend zu sportlich-schicken Uhren


Die Marke kommt gestärkt aus der Krise und hat das grösste Wachstum der Movado-Gruppe. Die Zeichen stehen auf Expansion. Oberste Priorität: China.




www.handelszeitung.ch




_


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Claudia Schiffer ads:


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. That article seems slightly surreal I. That it seems like history repeating, which I suppose is something of a norm on the watch industry. The article had one other watch photo:










The dial is essentially a reissue to something I was wearing today:









Maybe also with a big dose of this
1911 styling.









I have to say, I’m a bit worried to see Ebel venture in this direction again, because I don’t think it went very for them the last time.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

WTSP said:


> Thanks for sharing. That article seems slightly surreal I. That it seems like history repeating, which I suppose is something of a norm on the watch industry. The article had one other watch photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw one of the steel and gold 1911s on eBay recently. Tempting but not quite the one for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Charlie1888 said:


> A word about the Concord brand: “We produce around 6,000 watches a year there. Distribution is focused on the Middle East, with special series for Seddiqi.» A little something goes to the US and Japan. "And there's no intention of expanding beyond that."


Good article, but very sad about Concord.

Delirium line was really trendsetting for a while.

Saratoga and Impresario lines were just timeless and epic in their day.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

StephenCanale said:


> Good article, but very sad about Concord.
> 
> Delirium line was really trendsetting for a while.
> 
> Saratoga and Impresario lines were just timeless and epic in their day.


Ultra thin is still ultra nice!!

Delirium:
































Saratoga:














Centurion, looks like it took inspiration from Piaget. Mariner looked nice too.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Charlie1888 said:


> Ultra thin is still ultra nice!!
> 
> Delirium:
> View attachment 17015475
> ...


Great vintage concord ads. Someday I’ll get my hands on a yellow gold delirium or mariner from that era. 

Agreed re the Piaget comparison, but I sort of wonder: who did it first? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Great vintage concord ads. Someday I’ll get my hands on a yellow gold delirium or mariner from that era.
> 
> Agreed re the Piaget comparison, but I sort of wonder: who did it first?
> 
> ...


Always assumed Piaget was first with the Polo. Looking at the interwebs, Polo 1979, Centurion claimed also in 1979, strange. @WWII70 @Rdenney probably have more information.


----------



## Morlock (Jun 7, 2008)

This is an old thread, but unfortunately it's still true today. Ebel has a great history, yes they were hit hard by the economy and the consumer preference (or maybe they lost their touch some where in the past). I am the proud owner of a pair of Ebel from the 1911 series and both are extraordinary watches.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Morlock said:


> This is an old thread,


Not old.... but long lived!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Long live the Ebel permathread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Clocks went back yesterday in USA so I’m putting everything back an hour. Ebel Le Modulor first.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Gerry Grinberg’s North American Watch Company was the importer of Piaget watches going back to the 60’s, when he famously advertised the Piaget models with semi-precious stone dials as “The Most Expensive Watch in the World,” turning it into a status-symbol. 

After an unsuccessful attempt at buying Movado (Zenith got there first, in 1969), he bought Concord.

So, the Centurion/Polo shared a visionary owner (of Concord) and the most successful marketer (of Piaget). One assumes similarity in design is not an accident, but also not a ripoff. He was undoubtedly close to the Piaget family. 

The Saratoga was introduced in 1986, and 20 years later, this was Concord’s flagship:









The 20th Anniversary Limited Edition Saratoga Dual-Time Chronograph, with a La Joux Perret rework of the 7750. The rework even included a conversion to column-wheel actuation. 










Studying that watch from 2006 makes the leap to the C1 seem not quite so outrageous. Many of the Saratoga design codes are visible in the C1. This special Saratoga came with a very fancy box and a letter signed by Vincent Perriard, pre-C1. 



















I bought it from Topper, who could find nobody else to buy it. I just don’t get that. It wasn’t even that expensive for what it was. 

But as good a Grinberg was at marketing Piaget and (later) Movado, it just didn’t click with Concord and Ebel after they had faded from their heyday in the 80’s. I don’t get that, either. 

Rick “noting originality and brand identity that watch enthusiasts claim to value but then go buy an everybody’s-got-one Speedmaster or Submariner” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Gerry Grinberg’s North American Watch Company was the importer of Piaget watches going back to the 60’s, when he famously advertised the Piaget models with semi-precious stone dials as “The Most Expensive Watch in the World,” turning it into a status-symbol.
> 
> After an unsuccessful attempt at buying Movado (Zenith got there first, in 1969), he bought Concord.
> 
> ...


Rick,
Did you get this recently? I recall you already have a Saratoga. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

It’s been a few years, about six. My other Saratoga came to me a couple of years more recently. 










Rick “same design codes, but on a different scale” Denney


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ebel perpetual calendar for today’s full moon, although I realize the moon phase indicator is off! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

I also noticed my Moon disk looking a day early this morning before I left for the airport, right at the point of fullness. 

Rick “never counting pushes correctly when setting moon-phase dials” Denney


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Today's lineup.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Rdenney said:


> It’s been a few years, about six. My other Saratoga came to me a couple of years more recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the squares on that dial random shades of white and off white? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Ebel E-Type cal. 330


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Unusual BTR chrono, titanium case and carbon fiber dial.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 17023590


That’s pretty cool. Very late nineties, which of course is period appropriate.


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

New 1911 quartzies…


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Are the squares on that dial random shades of white and off white?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I think they are all the same color, but are machined to reflect light differently. 

Rick “unusual” Denney


----------



## Loewenherz (2 mo ago)

on my way back home


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Loewenherz (2 mo ago)




----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Just reached an agreement as to price for a sport wave worldtimer. If the movement checks out with a watchmaker I’ll be joining the Ebel club 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

This all day
















and this for dinner and a show


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

From '88, more sponsorship.
















> In 1988 the boat got its most celebrated name: CESA 1882, after the sponsor, who was a silver jeweler. During that season it won more than every other boat in the world: 17 consecutive podiums, with 3 second places and 14 first places. It's not only Italian, European and World Champion for the U.I.M., but also, in November, World Champion for the A.P.B.A. in Key West and winner of the Miami-Nassau-Miami.
> During 1989 the boat is named Gancia dei Gancia and, driven by Stefano Casiraghi and Romeo Ferraris, in Atlantic City it wins again the World Championship, being the only boat to take it two times in a row.








Cesa 1882 / Red FPT


Probably the most famous boat designed by Fabio Buzzi is CESA 1882. Completely restored in 2006, this glorious monohull is again racing with the dress...




www.fbdesign.it


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

offshore powerboat racing makes all other sports look like weak activities for poor people


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

La Carree retro square look.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been looking into the new 1911 quartz watches.


Charlie1888 said:


> New 1911 quartzies…
> View attachment 17024283
> View attachment 17024282
> View attachment 17024285
> ...


One retailer here lists the movement as Ronda 715.













MGI confirmed Ronda (although not the exact movement used).

I've got several affordables with Ronda movements, they work fine, but these are EUR 200-300 watches. Not sure I like it in a EUR 2000 watch...

🤔 Wondering why they didn't use an all metal movement like the 6000 series? That one got less torque, though.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery diver on a woven leather strap yesterday



















ESC titanium today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loewenherz (2 mo ago)




----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tekton Thursday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi all. I’ve got a question for the Ebel lovers in this thread. My dad has an Ebel quartz Wave watch in two-tone with the wave bracelet. I am trying to get some links removed and I brought it to my watchmaker. He was able to remove the screws in the links, but when the screw is removed the pins inside the links do not come out. 
He explained to me that the band was dirty and needed to have a bath in the ultrasonic cleaner for 4 hours. Unfortunately, after its ultrasonic bath he still could not get the pins to fall out when the screws are removed. 
Does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions as to how to get the pins out once the screws are removed? Or where a replacement bracelet can be purchased. I’ve found some used on eBay and chrono24, but my concern is that they may suffer from the same issue.
Ideally, I’d like to be able to get the pins out and size the current bracelet for him as it was a gift from my mom some 25-30 years ago. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Well, this just happened literally today:











Super cool worldtimer. After the time zones are sync’s you can push the plunger at 4 to advance the time zone window and the 24hr hand one hour at a time. Then it gives you local time anywhere in the world! 

As stated by others, the wave bracelet is absolutely unreal to wear. Imagine wearing the worst seiko diver bracelet you’ve ever tried, then imagine the exact opposite of that. 

Happy with my new old Ebel so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Well, this just happened literally today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
The world timer mechanism is cool. Two-tones are back in vogue too. 
Agree, the polarising sportwave bracelet sure is comfortable, the organic shape conforms to the wrist. It has weight yet it's silky. An iron fist in velvet glove kind of bracelet. Enjoy! 



Pachanga said:


> Hi all. I’ve got a question for the Ebel lovers in this thread. My dad has an Ebel quartz Wave watch in two-tone with the wave bracelet. I am trying to get some links removed and I brought it to my watchmaker. He was able to remove the screws in the links, but when the screw is removed the pins inside the links do not come out.
> He explained to me that the band was dirty and needed to have a bath in the ultrasonic cleaner for 4 hours. Unfortunately, after its ultrasonic bath he still could not get the pins to fall out when the screws are removed.
> Does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions as to how to get the pins out once the screws are removed? Or where a replacement bracelet can be purchased. I’ve found some used on eBay and chrono24, but my concern is that they may suffer from the same issue.
> Ideally, I’d like to be able to get the pins out and size the current bracelet for him as it was a gift from my mom some 25-30 years ago. Thanks in advance!


Can't hurt to ask MGI regarding replacement parts:





Contact Movado


Ebel US




www.ebel.com




I'm far from being a watchmaker, I once tried soaking a stuck 1911 bracelet link in WD-40, but that didn't work either...
Maybe the watchmaking subforum can offer better advice.


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)

Not bad advice. Thank you. 

Can't hurt to ask MGI regarding replacement parts:





Contact Movado


Ebel US




www.ebel.com




I'm far from being a watchmaker, I once tried soaking a stuck 1911 bracelet link in WD-40, but that didn't work either...
Maybe the watchmaking subforum can offer better advice.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Been wearing the Ebel for a few days now. Great watch. Very glad I bought it. Supremely comfortable and it looks great! Legibility is the only real "complaint." Hard to read the time at a glance, but not a problem if you give it a good look. The slender gold hands blend right into the busy dial.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Been wearing the Ebel for a few days now. Great watch. Very glad I bought it. Supremely comfortable and it looks great! Legibility is the only real "complaint." Hard to read the time at a glance, but not a problem if you give it a good look. The slender gold hands blend right into the busy dial.


A great find. Congratulations!  

Where did you find it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

WWII70 said:


> A great find. Congratulations!
> 
> Where did you find it?


On OfferUp, of all places. Seller was kind enough to meet me at a local jeweler who has a watchmaker on site. The watchmaker cracked it open to make sure the movement was intact, and threw it on the timegrapher for me (running dead nuts accurate). Done deal at a fair price for a GMT watch in steel and gold.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my weekend off w/ a 1911 BTR GMT..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ a 1911 BTR Perp Calendar..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my workweek off w/ a 1911 chrono..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all. 1911 BTR with carbon fiber dial


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my workday off w/ a 1911 chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a 1911 chrono featuring the El Primero 400..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting the day off w/ a 1911 chrono featuring the El Primero 400..
> View attachment 17064673
> 
> View attachment 17064674


Thunder 
It is great to see all your wonderful Ebels. 

Classic Hexagon GMT today. I love the inky black dial on this.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

WWII70 said:


> Thunder
> It is great to see all your wonderful Ebels.
> 
> Classic Hexagon GMT today. I love the inky black dial on this.
> ...


Morning, there, sir!!..that Hex of yours is one of my favorite Ebels!!..lookin' good, lookin' *real* good!!..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Morning, there, sir!!..that Hex of yours is one of my favorite Ebels!!..lookin' good, lookin' *real* good!!..


These Classic Hexagons are under appreciated! Tekton Thursday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the month off w/ a 1911 chrono..


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

WWII70 said:


> These Classic Hexagons are under appreciated! Tekton Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is amazing! The different sizes sub dials and the 4:10 date window would normally drive me bonkers but it all works together here. That is some serious design at work.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tarawa for funky Friday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

Charlie1888 said:


> New 1911 quartzies…
> View attachment 17024283
> View attachment 17024282
> View attachment 17024285
> ...


WOW


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ a 1911 La Carree..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Going old school!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> Going old school!
> 
> View attachment 17069396


That's quite the *Sporty* look!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 1911 Large Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Wow that is amazing! The different sizes sub dials and the 4:10 date window would normally drive me bonkers but it all works together here. That is some serious design at work.


And the timekeeping hands are one style while the chronograph hands are a distinctive style. The larger running seconds subdial balances the heavy pusher guards, and on and on. Ebel’s designs can be polarizing, but they are always formally correct and intentional. They get stuff right that many other big names don’t. 

Rick “even the gray inset incorporates the 4:30 date” Denney


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Charlie1888 said:


> Going old school!
> 
> View attachment 17069396


The Wave is upside down.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Rdenney said:


> And the timekeeping hands are one style while the chronograph hands are a distinctive style. The larger running seconds subdial balances the heavy pusher guards, and on and on. Ebel’s designs can be polarizing, but they are always formally correct and intentional. They get stuff right that many other big names don’t.
> 
> Rick “even the gray inset incorporates the 4:30 date” Denney



Spot on with the observations. 

And I agree with how well the designs work overall. At first glance you look at a lot of these Ebel s and they don’t look special, but you take a closer look and you start to appreciate some fine details that can put much more prestigious brands to shame.


----------



## aurora121 (1 mo ago)

Thunder1 said:


> Ending my work week w/ a chrono..
> View attachment 16643464


 Beautiful piece. My husband owns one too. I live in South Africa. Family will be in Zurich this December. I need 2 new straps for my Ebel exactly like this one. Where can I buy the straps please? [email protected]


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not a good idea to have your email address in public. Maybe edit it out?

Possible options,
contacting them directly:





Contact Movado


Ebel US




www.ebel.com





MGI’s locator is tricky to use:
Service Savmgi
Retail Savmgi

For Zuerich it lists (and more retailers):








Startseite







kurz1948.ch












Christ | Homepage


Die Nummer 1 in der Schweiz für Schmuck und Uhren – Tissot, Guess, Rado, Certina, Modeschmuck, Diamanten, Casio, CK, Fossil, Armani Uhren, Longines, ...




www.christ-swiss.ch












Home | Oscar Stahel AG


Die Oscar Stahel AG ist ein Uhren- und Schmuckdetailhandelsgeschäft mit viel Tradition im Herzen der Stadt Zürich.




oscar-stahel-ag.ch












Uhren & Schmuck Onlineshop Schweiz - CHRISTIAN


Riesige Auswahl an Schmuck, Damen- & Herrenuhren • Kostenloser Versand in der Schweiz • Auf Rechnung • 0% Ratenzahlung » nur bei uhrenschmuck24.ch




www.uhrenschmuck24.ch









Zeitmeister Uhren AG - Herzlich Willkommen


Grosse Auswahl an Uhren & Schmuck. Rado, Tissot, Certina, DiamondGroup, Ebel, Maurice Lacroix, Fortis, Furrer Jacot, Hamilton und mehr.




zeitmeister.ch





The strap should have a number on the inside, for example 3524, quote the number when ordering.
Occasionally replacement straps can be found on ebay and others.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A1911 Large Date for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Thunder1 said:


> A1911 Large Date for later this afternoon/evening..
> View attachment 17073704


a gain with the details. Making your big date complication subtly mirror the pattern of your concentric Numerals. Damn you Ebel!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 1911 'Senior' for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A 1911 Senior(w/ small seconds sub-dial) for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

@Thunder1 is on a roll!!


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

aurora121 said:


> Beautiful piece. My husband owns one too. I live in South Africa. Family will be in Zurich this December. I need 2 new straps for my Ebel exactly like this one. Where can I buy the straps please? [email protected]


Hi Beverly 
You can call the MGI service center in New Jersey USA (East coast or New York time zone. GMT +5 hours). (1) 800-810-2311

You will need to give the model number of your watch and they will tell you if the strap is available and take your order. 

If you don’t know the model number, please post a photo here and hopefully we can identify it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

ESC Titanium LE


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Discovery 750


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wave










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfredo Paramico (1 mo ago)

j0oftheworld said:


> Fresh from service, adding 2 links and a Miami family trip!
> 
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2gJ85Dg]





j0oftheworld said:


> Fresh from service, adding 2 links and a Miami family trip!
> 
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2gJ85Dg]


please let me know if the watch is for sale


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Alfredo Paramico said:


> please let me know if the watch is for sale


I have this on a black leather strap that I am willing to sell. PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR GMT. Happy Friday!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

An Ebel Brasilia for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my workweek off w/ an Ebel chrono, cal. 134..


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder1 said:


> Starting my workweek off w/ an Ebel chrono, cal. 134..
> View attachment 17088714


Sweet! Starting mine with this Type E cal 137


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my workday off w/ an oldy, but goody..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Classic Wave(L.E.) for an evening out later on..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Classic 100..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my work week w/ Ebel's 'Wink & a Smile'..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my weekend off w/ an Ebel PR..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ending my weekend w/ a chrono..


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Thunder1 said:


> A Classic Wave(L.E.) for an evening out later on..
> View attachment 17092881
> 
> View attachment 17092882


This Ebel Wave LE is just FABULOUS! Marvelous!

By the way, on Ebay was sold yesterday an interesting Ebel Chronograph, but I can't identify the movement ... Maybe somebody else has more info?!









Vintage Ebel Chronograph (Lemania? Valjoux?) - for parts or repair | eBay


It’s being sold for parts or repair because the chronograph functions don’t work. Service history is unknown. The dial has “Fab Suisse” written. Everything (except crown and crystal) is original. Bonnes enchères.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

A Regulator to start my workday off..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting the day off w/ a Tarawa..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Starting my Holiday weekend off w/ a 3-hander..


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Son and I at a Christmas Eve gathering...


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

Merry Christmas Ebel guys & WUS!


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Joyeux Noël!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Charlie1888 said:


> Merry Christmas Ebel guys & WUS!


Same to you sir!!..


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And for later this afternoon/evening, the Discovery of the 'Kissing E'...


----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

Rdenney said:


> One of the great, old companies. In the 80's, they were probably in the top five most important Swiss companies. They were family owned until 1994, much later than most companies. They were the company that revived the Zenith El Primero, and the current existence of that storied caliber would be in question but for Ebel.
> 
> In 1982, they had five factories and 500 employees, and they manufactured their own high-quality quartz movements that were also used by Cartier.
> 
> ...


This is outstanding. You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.
I can’t quite put my finger on it, but that 86 Chronosport really does it for me.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And 'Kissing E's' gob of bronze & green for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)

Today a classic 1911 with Lemania


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

And yet another Discovery for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

adrnd said:


> Today a classic 1911 with Lemania


I love the Breguet numerals on that one. The Longines/Lemania movement is an added bonus!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Anybody on here seen the 1911 Marine in steel and gold up close and personal? I’ve seen it online, and it looks like something else. Would love to see what they look like in real life.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Anybody on here seen the 1911 Marine in steel and gold up close and personal? I’ve seen it online, and it looks like something else. Would love to see what they look like in real life.


I'm not aware that it's available yet..have you seen one for sale?..


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Thunder1 said:


> I'm not aware that it's available yet..have you seen one for sale?..


only on the ebel web site. List price something Like $3500.

edit:EBEL 1911


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

FullFlavorPike said:


> only on the ebel web site. List price something Like $3500.
> 
> edit:EBEL 1911


Thanx..wow!!..


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Thunder1 said:


> Thanx..wow!!..


Right?! That's what I said. I think I just found a gilt dial diver for my wish list. It's thicker than I like, but hard to complain when you consider how good it looks otherwise, and because the bezel looks pretty streamlined I bet it wears less chunky than it otherwise might


----------



## adrnd (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)

I thought about buying one of their El Primero chronos, but decided not to. Mainly because 
They took a special Ebel strap
Didn't like the screws holding down the cheap looking bezel trim
Very soft resale

Looking at the pictures above, it looks like most or all have screws holding down the bezel trim.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

The bezel screws are definitely a consistent Ebel design feature


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Had to take the Ebel in for service today. Stopped running twice in two days 😔

I fully expect it will come back running better than ever.


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy New Year!! Back with Ebel Tekton.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

1911 BTR titanium with carbon fiber dial today


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

